# Bangladesh: Coup??



## kobiraaz

Dhaka, Jan 19 (bdnews24.com)The Bangladesh army has said that efforts by some officers to topple the Sheikh Hasina government have been foiled and that the process to bring the culprits to justice has begun.

"Specific information (evidence) has been unearthed that some officers in active military service have been involved in the conspiracy to topple the system of democratic governance through the army," an army spokesman said at a press briefing Thursday afternoon.

*"Some unruly and derailed military officers have been actively engaged in the execution of the heinous conspiracy through maintaining contacts with fugitive Maj Zia (Syed Mohammad Ziaul Huq) by mobile phones and Internet,"* the spokesman said.

"On Dec 22 last year, Maj Zia met a senior officer and tried to provoke that senior officer into using the army against the state and democracy," the spokesman said.

"The senior officer immediately informed the appropriate authorities and his (Maj Zia's) leave and transfer order was cancelled."

"But he did not return to work and has still kept himself engaged in trying to organize subversive activities against the army." 

Army unearths bid to topple govt | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

So where are those "FANBOYS" who laughed about my thread earlier???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Ok they have arrested two officers. Ordered surrender of Major Zia... 16-18 officers are involved in this according to press briefing...


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

The invisible hand of RAW, I say...


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> Ok they have arrested two officers. Ordered surrender of Major Zia... 16-18 officers are involved in this according to press briefing...



What are their goals exactly?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bid to topple Hasina foiled*

Bid to topple Hasina foiled | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Thu, Jan 19th, 2012 3:36 pm BdST

Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, Jan 19 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;The Bangladesh army has said that efforts by some officers to topple the Sheikh Hasina government have been foiled and that the process to bring the culprits to justice has begun.

"Specific information (evidence) has been unearthed that some officers in active military service have been involved in the conspiracy to topple the system of democratic governance through the army," an army spokesman said at a press briefing Thursday afternoon.

The spokesman, brigadier general Muhammad Masud Razzaq, branded these officers as having extreme religious views.

"Some unruly and derailed military officers have been actively engaged in the execution of the heinous conspiracy through maintaining contacts with fugitive Maj Zia (Syed Mohammad Ziaul Huq) by mobile phones and Internet," the spokesman said.

"On Dec 22 last year, Maj Zia met a senior officer and tried to provoke that senior officer into using the army against the state and democracy," the spokesman said.

"The senior officer immediately informed the appropriate authorities and his (Maj Zia's) leave and transfer order was cancelled."

"But he did not return to work and has still kept himself engaged in trying to organize subversive activities against the army."

On Dec 28, a court of inquiry was established.

"Stern legal measures will be taken against those involved."

"Recently, at the instigation of some of non-resident Bangladeshis, some serving as well as retired officers with extreme religious views have tried to create disorder in the army riding on the religious sentiments of other officers," the spokesman said.

"Such heinous attempts are being foiled" by the army, the spokesman said.

bdnews24.com/pc/mi/tik/1600h.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> What are their goals exactly?



like all of us many army officers are frustrated with current Govt. too and i think they dont want power. They just want to take hasina out of power! you seen the movie Valkyrie??

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

Major Zia was extremely religious. So Hasina's anti Islamic attitude + pro India policy have links with this......

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> like all of us many army officers are frustrated with current Govt. too and i think they dont want power. They just want to take hasina out of power! *you seen the movie Valkyrie??*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------
> 
> Major Zia was extremely religious. So Hasina's anti Islamic attitude + pro India policy have links with this......



Yes I have. It was a wonderful film.

So this Zia fellow is real after all. 

Actually after the Pilkhana tragedy, the army did threaten to overthrow the Hasina government. But didn't since the US said no. 

Getting to reality, I do not think we can just overthrow this government. There're strings attached to this. The US may possibly impose sanctions on us. This is their policy. 

See, the US is our number 1 export destination for our products. A coup may not go well for the fragile economy. And they may cut off aid. People may die. And of-course, India would go about its usual dilly-dallying. 

If this key external factor wasn't there in the first place, believe me; this government would have been overthrown way back in 2009. And I would've certainly supported overthrowing this government. 

No coup can happen without US approval. In fact, did you know that Mujib's assassination had CIA backing? It all began from there.

This Major Zia is not thinking clearly. A bloody coup is exactly what India would want. That'd justify everything they intend to do both in the long and the short term. 

We just have to be patient. There's no need to rush. It's not like India is going to destroy us immediately or something. 

Just two more years. And I frankly do not see any improvement in the AL's image nor do I see how India is going to achieve its goals in the region.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Zabaniya said:


> We just have to be patient. There's no need to rush. It's not like India is going to destroy us immediately or something. Just two more years. And I frankly do not see any improvement in the AL's image nor do I see how India is going to achieve its goals in the region.



I think you are being overly complacent about the situation in the country. It will not take 2 years for the AL/India to ruin the country but more like 3 months. The economy is in a shambles with the banking sector near collapse and new LC's stalled. The foreign exchange reserve is below $9 Billion with the risk that the government will soon not be able to pay salaries of public servants. At the same time the dollar rate has risen creating a sharp inflationary situation. Adding to these woes is the lack of confidence in the share market which is in turn pulling down the banking sector which has invested heavily in shares and cannot immediately recoup their losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

> This Major Zia is not thinking clearly. A bloody coup is exactly what India would want. That'd justify everything they intend to do both in the long and the short term.
> 
> We just have to be patient. There's no need to rush. It's not like India is going to destroy us immediately or something.
> 
> Just two more years. And I frankly do not see any improvement in the AL's image nor do I see how India is going to achieve its goals in the region.



exactly. this is why this coup didnt get support.....


----------



## LaBong

So a coup by Jamat affiliated tongue low rank officers is foiled by military top brass. Good job bd military.


----------



## LaBong

^ scratch that tongue off, auto complete played spoil sport.


----------



## Zabaniyah

MBI Munshi said:


> I think you are being overly complacent about the situation in the country. It will not take 2 years for the AL/India to ruin the country but more like 3 months. The economy is in a shambles with the banking sector near collapse and new LC's stalled. *The foreign exchange reserve is below $9 Billion with the risk that the government will soon not be able to pay salaries of public servants. At the same time the dollar rate has risen creating a sharp inflationary situation.* Adding to these woes is the lack of confidence in the share market which is in turn pulling down the banking sector which has invested heavily in shares and cannot immediately recoup their losses.



These are true. 

God forbid, if the government can't pay public servants, then this government is thoroughly screwed. 

I don't mean to be overly complacent. Let's just wait and see what happens to Hasina and her party. I am sure there'd be a situation where it'd be justified to overthrow this government. That is, when the streets become violent and complete chaos rules. 

We simply cannot afford to face sanctions. This is unfortunately their policy. 

Wait and see. The people will rise up when the situation forces them to.

Remember yesterday's news? The government planned to not allow government workers to invest in the stock exchange. But was later dropped. 

This government is vulnerable. Very vulnerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

you can understand Bangla, no??

&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; (&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2460; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2482;&#2503;&#2475;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; *&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2447; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;-&#2537;&#2535;&#2535;&#2543 &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404;*
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453 &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2441; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;/&#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2537;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, *&#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;*
&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2476; &#2451; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2478;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2435;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, '&#2447;&#2478;&#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463; &#2537; &#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;'
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2536; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2404; &#2536;&#2540; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468; &#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2538;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;,* &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2543; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; *&#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2453;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; *&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2451; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2404;*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Faarhan said:


> you can understand Bangla, no??
> 
> &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; (&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2460; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2482;&#2503;&#2475;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; *&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2447; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;-&#2537;&#2535;&#2535;&#2543 &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404;*
> &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453 &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2441; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;/&#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2537;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, *&#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;*
> &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2476; &#2451; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2478;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2435;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, '&#2447;&#2478;&#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463; &#2537; &#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;'
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2536; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2404; &#2536;&#2540; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468; &#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2538;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;,* &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2543; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; *&#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2453;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; *&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2451; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2404;*



The government is spinning this to fit their notions but I am not sure any of this is reliable .......

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

While the world was watching Pakistan this happens in Bangladesh ..... LOLz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

This is not reliable. This is from one side. Always listen to both side. Then plus minus


----------



## MINK

*Bangladesh army says coup by 'fanatic officers' foiled*

The Bangladesh army says it has foiled a coup planned against the government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

Military spokesman Masud Razzaq said in a statement that the attempt had been thwarted by the "whole-hearted efforts of army soldiers".

He said the *officers planning the coup were in active military service and had "extreme religious views".*

Bangladesh has a history of military governments, with the army running the country for 15 years until 1990.

Sheikh Hasina took over power from a military-backed caretaker government in early 2009. Officials say she has since faced threats from Islamists and other radical groups.

*'Heinous conspiracy'*

"A band of fanatic officers had been trying to oust the politically established government. Their attempt has been foiled," Brig Gen Razzaq said.

He said that "specific information has been unearthed" that some officers in military service - who had been identified - were involved in the December conspiracy.

He said that a group of up to 16 hardline Islamic military officers - including at least two retired officers - were involved.

Some had been detained, he said, and would be presented before a military court.

*Brig Gen Razzaq said that the "heinous conspiracy" was instigated by Bangladeshi conspirators living abroad.*

In 2009, Bangladeshi paramilitary forces staged a revolt soon after Sheikh Hasina took office. It began in Dhaka and spread to other cities.

More than 70 people were killed, including 51 army officers, before it was crushed.


BBC News - Bangladesh army says coup by 'fanatic officers' foiled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

> &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2543; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2453;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2451; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2404;



Pilkhana anyone?


----------



## kobiraaz

Revenge of pilkhana anyone??


----------



## Luffy 500

So its true that the army is frustrated and that means its also true that raw & pro-india thugs are abducting our patriotic 
officers as said by Kaleda zia in the previous road march. One thing I don't understand that why doesn't the BNP and Jamat
utilize the vulnerabilities of this awami goons. Its obvious that they are trying to keep power till the last bullet and in that if the country goes up in inferno these dalal awami bigots don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

At some time during December last year, this Major Zia was found out by army intelligence to be a fundamentalist Jihadi trying to set up a group of like minded fundamentalists to topple the elected govt. This group is certainly linked to Jamaat or fundamentalists in the country. This Zia then evaded an arrest, left his house and went underground. 

He then started sending letters to his friends here and there, including the famous night dreamer MBI Munshi. Zia's claim that he was interrogated by joint DGFI and RAW was a ploy only to arouse military/public sentiment against the elected govt and then instigate a coup. This is how he also wanted to save his own neck as well.

I think, the stupid SH is responsible for all these things. This stupid woman changed Constitution to fulfill the Indian wish. This woman also went after a horse which is dead for a long 40 years, it is the trial of so-called war criminals. Yes, they deserve trial, but Sk. Mujib had already decided not to inflict pain any more to the country about 39 years ago. But, her daughter remains still a baby whose mind was nurtured by the Indians when she was in india after her family was killed in 1975.

I do not think, everything will stop here. There may be more news of attempted military coups in the near future. We have seen this chain reaction unfurled when General Zia was the President. SH should not have used her party's absolute majority to abolish Islam as the state religion of Bangladesh. This will be challenged by others in the future until it is reinstated in the Constitition. It means a destabilization of the political situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

any idea why they announced it publicly which is rare??? There must be more officers in it. They are trying to demoralize them.... Most probably Comilla Cant is a valid news.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> At some time during December last year, this Major Zia was found out by army intelligence to be a fundamentalist Jihadi trying to set up a group of like minded fundamentalists to topple the elected govt. This group is certainly linked to Jamaat or fundamentalists in the country. This Zia then evaded an arrest, left his house and went underground.
> 
> He then started sending letters to his friends here and there, including the famous night dreamer MBI Munshi. Zia's claim that he was interrogated by joint DGFI and RAW was a ploy only to arouse military/public sentiment against the elected govt and then instigate a coup. This is how he also wanted to save his own neck as well.
> 
> I think, the stupid SH is responsible for all these things. This stupid woman changed Constitution to fulfill the Indian wish. This woman also went after a horse which is dead for a long 40 years, it is the trial of so-called war criminals. Yes, they deserve trial, but Sk. Mujib had already decided not to inflict pain any more to the country about 39 years ago. But, her daughter remains still a baby whose mind was nurtured by the Indians when she was in india after her family was killed in 1975.
> 
> I do not think, everything will stop here. There may be more news of attempted military coups in the near future. We have seen this chain reaction unfurled when General Zia was the President. SH should not have used her party's absolute majority to abolish Islam as the state religion of Bangladesh. This will be challenged by others in the future until it is reinstated in the Constitition. It means a destabilization of the political situation.



Your Indian sympathies are clear. You are able to undermine the Bangladesh Army, opposition and the AL all in the same comment. Only a moron would not be able to see your double face. Without evidence you have declared the coup plotters as Jamaati sympathizers although there is nothing in the Army statement to indicate this. You are doing the propaganda work for the Indians.

You have even managed to implicate me in the conspiracy although I received a copy of the Zia email several days after everyone else and originally saw it on Facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

i have lost my sens after watching bsf brutality on Bangladeshi so not writing any thing about the coup . just want to say one thng we need to strong our democracy . any political problem should be solve through political means not by back door.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amolthebest

India has worst neighborhood in the world. One nuclear country under strong influence of extremists and Generals. One country named Bangladesh which is again under constant fear of military coup. And then there is China where people dont have any freedom of expression and without basic rights of voting. God save us.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Army foils bid to topple govt
*
Bangladesh army said Thursday it had foiled a coup attempt against the government planned by some mid-ranking army officials.

*Two army officers--one of lieutenant colonel rank and the other ranked major--had been arrested in this regard, Brig Gen Muhammad Masud Razzaq said at a press conference at the Army Officers' Club in Dhaka.
*
Instigated by some non-resident Bangladeshis, a band of fanatic retired and serving officers had led a failed attempt to thwart the democratic system of Bangladesh by creating anarchy in the army banking on others religious zeal, he said.

*A top army officer has been kept at log area and is under investigation, Razzaq said.
*
*Another officer named Maj Syed Md Ziaul Haq, who was allegedly involved in the coup plot, has been absconding, he added.

A retired army officer of lieutenant colonel rank was arrested after he confided in an officer of major rank on December 13 last year his intent of toppling the government and provoked him to join the design. Briefed soon by the latter, the army authorities arrested the lieutenant colonel, according to the statement read out at the press briefing.

The other conspirator, Maj Ziaul, shared his plan with another army officer on December 22 in a bid to convince him to join them. But the latter notified the authorities, who cancelled Ziaul's leave and transfer order and directed him on December 23 to join the log area in Dhaka.
*
*However, the absconding co-conspirator defied the orders and is actively carrying out subversive activities against the army, the Brig Gen said.
*
Besides, a second major was arrested on December 31 based on specific information that he had instigated another officer to work against the government, he said.

*Some retired and serving officers have already confessed their involvement in the anti-government conspiracy, said the statement.
*
From their confessions, specific information of the involvement of some army officers in the plot to overthrow the democratic government system has been found, read the official brief.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=35229


----------



## Luffy 500

May I request everyone here to not reply to any fanboyish Indian off topic comment. They are not worth the reply.
Please carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## perplexed

Its time to unleash the RAW brigade on BD. 

Hasina needs some urgent help dealing with some nut jobs...


----------



## asad71

BD is waiting for a revolution which targets the sources of misrule, corruption, oligarchy and family rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

perplexed said:


> Its time to unleash the RAW brigade on BD.
> 
> Hasina needs some urgent help dealing with some nut jobs...



COME WE ARE WAITING FOR YOU TO RECEIVE WITH ROSES .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

asad71 said:


> BD is waiting for a revolution which targets the sources of misrule, corruption, oligarchy and family rule.



That revolution has to be through a dependable system or else the same problems will continue. 
Democracy works only if everyone participates responsibly. For that BD needs better education and awareness among the masses, not a coup that will take them back in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

perplexed said:


> Its time to unleash the RAW brigade on BD.
> 
> Hasina needs some urgent help dealing with some nut jobs...



*@ If your Brigade enters inside Bangladesh I have doubts whether it can extract alive or not ??? Each and every one will be butchered that is granted. *

*@ How dare you want to enter Bangladesh with your chicken heart ? Go and take a "Shinan" on Ganga jol before entering Bangladesh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

We are Dravidian. We are the Bangladeshi. We must crush all the Aryan clusters and their stooges from our territory. We are not a myth. We are the united Eighth Largest Nation of the world. We must retain our rightful existence of us by the grace of the Almighty. We are the answer to the Aggressors. If anybody want transit from us , We must splice it into several pieces with our full strength. It is certain, there is no alteration of that. Be aware. We the Bangladeshis are not in sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Md Akmal said:


> *@ If your Brigade enters inside Bangladesh I have doubts whether it can extract alive or not ??? Each and every one will be butchered that is granted. *



What's with the pink?


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> Your Indian sympathies are clear. You are able to undermine the Bangladesh Army, opposition and the AL all in the same comment. Only a moron would not be able to see your double face. Without evidence you have declared the coup plotters as Jamaati sympathizers although there is nothing in the Army statement to indicate this. You are doing the propaganda work for the Indians.
> 
> You have even managed to implicate me in the conspiracy although I received a copy of the Zia email several days after everyone else and originally saw it on Facebook.



Forget about your RAW and India, Bangladesh Army must be made free of more dangereous fanaticas like Major Zia. They must face firing squad. We must wait for the next election to change the govt and this election must be held under a CTG. Any comments?


----------



## kobiraaz

Amolthebest said:


> India has worst neighborhood in the world. One nuclear country under strong influence of extremists and Generals. One country named Bangladesh which is again under constant fear of military coup. And then there is China where people dont have any freedom of expression and without basic rights of voting. God save us.



Yeah!

Bangladesh China Pakistan all are problematic.

because all of them share a common Characteristic.

" shiny Neighbor India "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Zabaniya said:


> What's with the pink?



@ As because we will eat them like "Jam".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AADHAAR

It's good that both Pakistan and Bangladesh escaped military take over. 

Hope democracy takes stronger roots in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> Forget about your RAW and India, Bangladesh Army must be made free of more dangereous fanaticas like Major Zia. They must face firing squad. We must wait for the next election to change the govt and this election must be held under a CTG. Any comments?



I assume since you are so knowledgeable of Major Zia you must know him personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

AADHAAR said:


> It's good that both Pakistan and Bangladesh escaped military take over.
> 
> Hope democracy takes stronger roots in both countries.



@ Who told you that we are escaped military take over ?

@ Look man, few like minded military officers were just sending e-mails and sms with each-other and than some were caught that's all. Do you call them military coup !!!!!! My foot !! Munsi, help me. " Bangal me ek kahawat hai, dhal nai talwar nai nidhi ram sardar".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Md Akmal said:


> @ Who told you that we are escaped military take over ?
> 
> @ Look man, few like minded military officers were just sending e-mails and sms with each-other and than some were caught that's all. Do you call them military coup !!!!!! My foot !! Munsi, help me. " Bangal me ek kahawat hai, dhal nai talwar nai nidhi ram sardar".



Yes the emails and messages actually say nothing about a military coup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> Forget about your RAW and India, *Bangladesh Army must be made free of more dangereous fanaticas like Major Zia.* They must face firing squad. We must wait for the next election to change the govt and this election must be held under a CTG. Any comments?



I really wouldn't go by assumptions. Let alone the media. 



monitor said:


> i have lost my sens after watching bsf brutality on Bangladeshi so not writing any thing about the coup . just want to say one thng we need to strong our democracy . *any political problem should be solve through political means not by back door.*



The army is a major stakeholder in the politics of Bangladesh. And you are spot on over that.



MBI Munshi said:


> Yes the emails and messages actually say nothing about a military coup.



Indeed. Maj. Zia's message posted on Facebook said absolutely nothing about a military coup.


----------



## integra

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Dravidian. We are the Bangladeshi. We must crush all the Aryan clusters and their stooges from our territory. We are not a myth. We are the united Eighth Largest Nation of the world. We must retain our rightful existence of us by the grace of the Almighty. We are the answer to the Aggressors. If anybody want transit from us , We must splice it into several pieces with our full strength. It is certain, there is no alteration of that. Be aware. We the Bangladeshis are not in sleep.



Missed your posts dude 
Except the dravidian part that is 

Anyways , Eastwatch and MBI try to control you fumes
it's rather suffocating at times. 

The news needs further updates,
can't comment before facts are out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes the emails and messages actually say nothing about a military coup.



@ As per my experiences goes, I have observed almost 21/22 military coups in Bangladesh. It was no where closure to it. It is just like, *" Mosha marte kaman ".
*
@ But again, it is not a good sign for our army and country.


----------



## LaBong

So these days they announce coup in advance at facebook! 

Oh forgot its bangladeshi section.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Dravidian. We are the Bangladeshi. We must crush all the Aryan clusters and their stooges from our territory. We are not a myth. We are the united Eighth Largest Nation of the world. We must retain our rightful existence of us by the grace of the Almighty. We are the answer to the Aggressors. If anybody want transit from us , We must splice it into several pieces with our full strength. It is certain, there is no alteration of that. Be aware. We the Bangladeshis are not in sleep.



Just another day in bd defence!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amolthebest

Faarhan said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Bangladesh China Pakistan all are problematic.
> 
> because all of them share a common Characteristic.
> 
> " shiny Neighbor India "



No coz none of the government represents common Bangladeshi man. They represent either hardliners or army.


----------



## sarthak

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Dravidian. We are the Bangladeshi. We must crush all the Aryan clusters and their stooges from our territory. We are not a myth. We are the united Eighth Largest Nation of the world. We must retain our rightful existence of us by the grace of the Almighty. We are the answer to the Aggressors. If anybody want transit from us , We must splice it into several pieces with our full strength. It is certain, there is no alteration of that. Be aware. We the Bangladeshis are not in sleep.


 
Actually , Bangladesh is 94th largest country in the world.


----------



## nalandapride

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Dravidian. We are the Bangladeshi. We must crush all the Aryan clusters and their stooges from our territory. We are not a myth. We are the united Eighth Largest Nation of the world. We must retain our rightful existence of us by the grace of the Almighty. We are the answer to the Aggressors. If anybody want transit from us , We must splice it into several pieces with our full strength. It is certain, there is no alteration of that. Be aware. We the Bangladeshis are not in sleep.




Shaikhu Baba is Back with his Golden words.  

*I am Bangladesh, the Continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian civilization. Arabs are also Continua-tor of Dravidian civilization.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majo...or-of-Bangladesh-Army/325047877518412?sk=info


----------



## monitor

We were talking about coup how come our origin poke its nose ?


----------



## sarthak

nalandapride said:


> Shaikhu Baba is Back with his Golden words.
> 
> *I am Bangladesh, the Continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian civilization. Arabs are also Continua-tor of Dravidian civilization.*



Bangladesh - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;...!
&#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2538;&#2542;

&#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, "&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534;&#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2537;&#2539;&#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404;" &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2527; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2495;&#2451;&#2477;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#8216;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;' &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2435;-
&#2535;. &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;,
&#2536;. &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2476;&#2499;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2488;&#2497;&#2455;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2537;. &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2538;. &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2463;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2465;&#2507;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2539;. &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2540;. &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2459;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441;'&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2476;&#2499;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;, &#2459;&#2527; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2435; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2435;-
&#2535;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2489; &#2539;&#2541;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2451; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2537;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2503;&#2482; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2538;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441;'&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472 &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2539;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2540;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488;&#2438;&#2439; &#2451; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2541;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2541;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2459;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2527; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;?!

&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;: &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;
&#2486;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435;
&#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2537;&#2535; &#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;
&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; +&#2536;&#2534;/-&#2536;
&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2455;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;:
&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;
&#2535;
614626
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2537;
&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; "&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;" &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; '&#2465;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;' &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2474;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2451; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2477;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;.&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2460; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2534;&#2537;
603964

&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476; &#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2535;
604009

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2536;
614630
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2539;
&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2539;&#2534; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503 &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;:
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507; &#2475;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;*&#2475;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507; &#2466;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;*&#2466;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;
&#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2507;!
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2535;
603989

&#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2524;&#2494;?
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2537;
604013

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; = &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;...
&#2537;
614631
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2539;
&#2460;&#2527;_&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2537;
604014

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2538;
614634
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2540;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489;&#2496;&#2489; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2540;
604017

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2404; &#2477;&#2527;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2539;
614638
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2541;
&#2438;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : ++,&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;;&#2460;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2454;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2541;
604020

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2540;
614639
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2542;
&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2543;
604021

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2541;
614641
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2543;
&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2539;&#2534;
604022

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2542;
614658
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2534;&#2539;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2460;&#2527; &#2468;&#2507; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2543;
614664
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2534;&#2541;
&#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2441;&#2482;-&#2489;&#2453; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2467; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2539;&#2535;
604023

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;...!
&#2535;&#2534;
614672
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2534;
&#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : [-O
&#2535;&#2535;
614676
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2535;
&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2476;&#2458;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2488;&#2468; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2482;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2404;&#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;? &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496;-&#2454;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;,&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2536;
614680
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2535;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;**** &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2404;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2404;
&#2535;&#2537;
614684
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2538;
&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2538;&#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;----------
&#2535;&#2538;
614695
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2542;
the rebel &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;
&#2535;&#2539;
614700
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2537;
&#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2458;&#2494;&#2487;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2437; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;

&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2524; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454; &#2458;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2524; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454;!

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;!!

&#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2540;
614703
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2538;
&#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : [-O
&#2535;&#2541;
614716
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2543;
&#2447;&#2478; &#2447;&#2478; &#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2535;&#2542;
614722
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2534;
&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;
&#2535;&#2543;
614726
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2537;
hasanalbanna &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;
&#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2534;
614728
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2537;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;*&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2435 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2535;
614739
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2542;
hasanalbanna &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2503;&#2494;?
&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;?
&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;...!
&#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2538;&#2542;

&#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, "&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534;&#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2537;&#2539;&#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404;" &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2527; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2495;&#2451;&#2477;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;' &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2435;-
&#2535;. &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;,
&#2536;. &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2476;&#2499;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2488;&#2497;&#2455;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2537;. &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2538;. &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2463;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2465;&#2507;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2539;. &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2540;. &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2459;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441;'&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2476;&#2499;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;, &#2459;&#2527; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2435; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2435;-
&#2535;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2489; &#2539;&#2541;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2451; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2537;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2503;&#2482; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2538;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441;'&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472 &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2539;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2540;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2488;&#2438;&#2439; &#2451; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2541;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2541;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2459;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2527; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;?!

&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;: &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;
&#2486;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435;
&#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2537;&#2535; &#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;
&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; +&#2536;&#2534;/-&#2536;
&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2455;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;:
&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;
&#2535;
614626
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2537;
&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; "&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;" &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; '&#2465;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;' &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2474;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2451; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2477;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;.&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2460; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2534;&#2537;
603964

&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476; &#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2535;
604009

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2536;
614630
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2539;
&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2539;&#2534; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503 &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;:
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507; &#2475;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;*&#2475;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507; &#2466;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;*&#2466;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;
&#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2507;!
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2535;
603989

&#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2524;&#2494;?
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2537;
604013

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; = &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;...
&#2537;
614631
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2539;
&#2460;&#2527;_&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2537;
604014

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2538;
614634
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2540;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489;&#2496;&#2489; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2540;
604017

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2404; &#2477;&#2527;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2539;
614638
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2541;
&#2438;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : ++,&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;;&#2460;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2454;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2541;
604020

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2540;
614639
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2542;
&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2538;&#2543;
604021

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2541;
614641
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2542;:&#2539;&#2543;
&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2539;&#2534;
604022

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2542;
614658
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2534;&#2539;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2460;&#2527; &#2468;&#2507; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2543;
614664
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2534;&#2541;
&#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2441;&#2482;-&#2489;&#2453; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2467; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2539;&#2535;
604023

&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;...!
&#2535;&#2534;
614672
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2534;
&#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : [-O
&#2535;&#2535;
614676
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2535;
&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2476;&#2458;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2488;&#2468; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2482;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2404;&#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;? &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496;-&#2454;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;,&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2536;
614680
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2535;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;**** &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2404;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2404;
&#2535;&#2537;
614684
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2538;
&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2538;&#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;----------
&#2535;&#2538;
614695
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2535;&#2542;
the rebel &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;
&#2535;&#2539;
614700
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2537;
&#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2458;&#2494;&#2487;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2437; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;

&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2524; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454; &#2458;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2524; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454;!

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;!!

&#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2540;
614703
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2538;
&#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : [-O
&#2535;&#2541;
614716
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2536;&#2543;
&#2447;&#2478; &#2447;&#2478; &#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2535;&#2542;
614722
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2534;
&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1604; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;
&#2535;&#2543;
614726
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2537;
hasanalbanna &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;
&#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2534;
614728
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2537;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;*&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2435 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2535;
614739
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2534;&#2543;:&#2537;&#2542;
hasanalbanna &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2503;&#2494;?
&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;?
&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;


----------



## kobiraaz

bdnews24.com shared a link.
&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;
bdnews24.com
Like · · Share · 6 hours ago ·

93 people like this.
25 shares
Masum Billah Bd Te ??? 
6 hours ago · Like · 1
Husne Jamil Salman kichui bujhlam na............
6 hours ago · Like
Aristo Mahmud Issshhh
6 hours ago · Like
Abdullah Kaisar very very bad.... this not pakistan....
6 hours ago · Like · 1
Ashis Das very danger news ...
6 hours ago · Like · 1
Syed Hasan is political people playing game with Army???
6 hours ago · Like · 6
Jashem Farhan Scion J vabe desh choltase shobar matha thik thakar kothao na.
6 hours ago · Like · 18
Fardin Rayhan amra amon ta asha kori na amader deshe
6 hours ago · Like · 2
Mahabub Hossain should not be, result will not be good
6 hours ago · Like · 1
Fazlul Haque eta o sorkarer shhorjontrer ekta ongsho army diye songbad sommelon!!!bd te frist eao dhoroner press confarence!!!!
6 hours ago · Like · 13
Masud Kaisar this is not ARMY, this is GOVT who is playing game ..!
6 hours ago · Like · 14
Eva N Lima ooo.. good
6 hours ago · Like · 3
Faridul Islam I will support... Army is better then the political leader.
6 hours ago · Like · 14
&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; Desh unnotir sagore vastase, senabahini aile duiba jaibo, digital bd analog hoia jaibo
6 hours ago · Like · 5
Al Masud its simple,army to angunl chusbena bose bose!ja suru korce present gvmnt!!
6 hours ago · Like · 3
Sayed Sujon Ashola Real gotona ki???????
6 hours ago · Like
Abu Baker Siddique Bd ??? Bole ke ???? Samorek sorkar karu e kammu noy....sorkar er ucet podotag kore des jonogon er hate tule dea abar nerbacon kora..
6 hours ago · Like · 4
Leonel Shakib FH is r8
6 hours ago · Like
Al Masud bojhar r obokas nai j akhnkar army general Lig er pokkher lok!
6 hours ago · Like · 1
Saaief Saayed &#2479;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
6 hours ago · Like · 4
Fazlul Haque dekha jak bertho sorkar kun natoc monchostho kore!!!
6 hours ago · Like · 4
Husne Jamil Salman asole real ghotona ki ta ki amra jante parbo? ajob deshe bash kori jodi army er modhdhe hoy tahole cantmnt er modhdhe tara er somadhan korbe ..koruk...kintu media k deke adha adhi khobor deyar dorkar ki? amra ki army k bitorker modhdhe joraye felchi na?????
6 hours ago · Like · 5
Sujon Mondol alarminggggg
6 hours ago · Like · 1
Imtiaz Uddin Military Rule mani na manbona....>>>>>>>
5 hours ago · Like
Al Masud desh khub valo cholce!khub valo!!pak army jokhn gvmnt er biporite place nice tokhn amadr army gvmnt er geet gaitece!!shame!!
5 hours ago · Like · 2
Abdullah Ibn Amin
i don't think so. Army khomota ei jonno nebena j tara rule korbe, rather they will rule with Islam. (News ta again porar jonno request korchi) so, Islam diye ruled howa ki amader kammo noi? ? Jodi army kue korar hoto, tara rule korte chaito...See more
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Mazumder Khaled its new dimension for country to derailed govt. To track.hopefully millitary admin now need to take responsibility of the power.
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Ilias Aamir Amoligue destroyed bd so army wud b better
5 hours ago · Like · 4
Dilwar Ahmed amar bisas hoscha na!!!
5 hours ago · Like
Shaikh Mahmud Govt. stock marketer por akhon Army dorse, good parbe 12ta bazate parbe.
5 hours ago · Like · 6
Syed Hasan onek din teke e sona jachilo army te akta capa kov kaj kortese, jodi ata ke aktu brief kori tobe caretaker govt ar somoy teke e govt ar akta rag cilo, se karon e ki ato gula Army officer ke BDR a mere fela holo???ar sei res e ki akon Army officer der modha kaj kortese???
5 hours ago · Like
Umar Faruk very danger news, General Zia'r pretatta.....?
5 hours ago · Like · 2
&#348;hiro&#328;amhi&#328; Ã&#349;i&#273; Sena Bahini r ai podokhep ke ami sagoto jani...
5 hours ago · Like
Al Masud BDR dhongso hoyece..akhn Felani jhule,goru bebosayi boot er tolay pododolito hoy...akhon ARMY dhongser chokranto choltece!tokhn hoyto puro Bangali jati jhulbe!!
5 hours ago · Like · 10
Kono Ek Jajabor eki kotha shuni aj monthorar mukhe ? Kisudin age amar desh r noya diganta-te aei bisoye khobor ber hole ispr 'sadhu-bani' diasilo ! Aj abar ki hoilogo , chandura ? Usa ,uk ,russ-volluk sorbopori charidike varot dadara thakte kiser eto voy ? Naki , aei monihar amay nahi saje ?
5 hours ago · Like · 3
Mazumder Khaled why people critise about this.if possibilities then already army take power!
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Md Kiron Vua khobor...Army k dhongso korar jnne RAW er direction onujayii govt ei kaj gulo kortece......
5 hours ago · Like · 2
Abu Baker Siddique Any body can give a sceren shot on this news ?
5 hours ago · Like
Jahid Sumon Salara desh ta k Pakistan bananor chesta korche....
Just kill them.......
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Sumon Chandro Mozumder pakistani vut akhono jayne. ader sobaike druto sasti na dele pore oro boro doroner oghoton ghotbe
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Faisal Farrukh
&#8206;....i think.....ei ta BAL der ekta sajano natok.....BNP ekhon onek form e ache.....public sentiment BNP r pokhkhe.....plus.....BNP jamat ke niyeo ekhon kisu bolse na.....so.....1/11 r ekta ......aboho toiri hoitese.......BAL chesta kortese...See more
5 hours ago · Like · 9
Shakeel Mazumder valo to
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Mohiuddin Chowdhury COMING...GOOD NEWS..Army NEW GOV.
5 hours ago · Like
Genious Bashar Hasina Drama( Maybe)
5 hours ago · Like · 3
'Safiul Alam' Salim Rajakar, mirjafor abar jege utheche..
5 hours ago · Like · 3
Zillur Noor Army aile tho gush khaoar rate barbo. hehe.
5 hours ago · Like
Fuad Khan matay karap cinta jader tara juge juge pichoner dorja diya ashar cesta kore...kintu itihaser astakure teke jai...itihas tader koma kore na...ora nosto manus...jemon Zia, Ershad...jonogon tader koma korbe na..ora jonogon k voy pay..
5 hours ago · Like · 3
Hasib Iglesias Khomotay tikey thakar jonno ses porjonto ato nichey nama! Ses a army nia tanatani. Amader ses rokha-koboj to eitai. Erpor to r kicoi thakbe na!!!!
5 hours ago · Like · 2
Genious Bashar If comming Army All responsibility have to carry Awamilig.
5 hours ago · Like · 3
Fuad Khan &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;...&#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;..&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509; &#2438;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2451;&#2480;&#2494;..&#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;...&#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2458;&#2494;...&#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;....&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;...!!!!
5 hours ago · Like · 9
Takbir Kha Chowdhury bravo
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Z.h. Shuvo lols jara eta ghotate chaisilo alrdy army tader khuje ber koreche and army law te tader bcichar suru hoye gese!
5 hours ago · Like · 1
Ajaira Babu bangali ah0no more jay nai
Rajakar ra shabdhan
5 hours ago · Like · 3
Helal Sabur Army recruitment system koto tuku tranparent ? Jug jug dhore Army person der moddhei . .er sele ; na hoy or vatiza . . . . Avabe cholle amder army osovvo desh gulor army r moto achoron korbe atai savabik noi ki ???
5 hours ago · Like
Mahmudul Hasan Monnaf &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2453; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;-&#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;
4 hours ago · Like · 4
Razaul Karim &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507;!?!
4 hours ago · Like · 1
Razaul Karim
&#8206;....i think.....ei ta BAL der ektasajano natok.....BNP ekhon onek form e ache.....public sentiment BNP r pokhkhe.....plu s.....BNP jamat ke niyeo ekhon kisu bolse na.....so.....1 / 11 r ekta......aboho toiri hoitese.......BAL chesta kortes...See more
4 hours ago · Like · 4
Rahman Atiq BAL er sajano natok chara r kichui na.......
4 hours ago · Like · 2
Riyad Ahsan Rana BAL govment er jakon momorso abosta takhon life support daowar jonno senabahini mediar samne niya aseche.jatoy natok karon par pabenna.
3 hours ago · Like
Mazumder Khaled BAL AR MAL A DESHTARE DHONSO KRLA.
3 hours ago · Like
Hasan Jakaria Must wel come armi,,,,
3 hours ago · Like
Nill Akash aikhane kichu jamat ponti r vua islam ponthi k dekha jache.. ara **** vai der rekhe jawa foshol...ara islami rasto boltepakistaner moto jogii desh chae..kintu malaysia er moto islamik desh chae na.... ara **** vai der brjorma shonatan der foshol...!!!!!
2 hours ago · Like
Tofajjal Amran &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2524; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2404;
2 hours ago · Like
Azad Abu Sultan &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; ! &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; !


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh coup foiled, claims military; Anti-India group plotted coup?

Indians really know how to shoot themselves in the face!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Two most likely scenario: 

1--Chain of command within Army has been broken and there are high tension between Pro-Islamic(BNP-Jamat) and pro-Munaifq(Al) officers, and it has gone out of control otherwise why Army would make it public? This never happened in Bangladesh. Al backed Army officers are in panic mode. If Al goes down next election, then they won't be spare either. 

2--This whole episode has been stage to eliminate any Islamic minded officers form Army to make it secular. As fer master plan of Hasina's son Joy to stay in power until 2021. Pilkana was the starting point and only Allah knows where it will end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladesh coup foiled, claims military; Anti-India group plotted coup?
> 
> Indians really know how to shoot themselves in the face!



^ROFL  

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




Al-zakir said:


> Two most likely scenario:
> 
> 1--Chain of command within Army has been broken and there are high tension between Pro-Islamic(BNP-Jamat) and pro-Munaifq(Al) officers, and it has gone out of control otherwise why Army would make it public? This never happened in Bangladesh. Al backed Army officers are in panic mode. If Al goes down next election, then they won't be spare either.
> 
> 2--This whole episode has been stage to eliminate any Islamic minded officers form Army to make it secular. As fer master plan of Hasin's son Joy. Pilkana was the starting point and only Allah knows where it will end.



These kind of things are actually hard to say in Bangladesh. But Bangladesh Army has never been known to be a bastion for extremists. Let alone a recruiting station. Not even one instance in its 40 year history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyone

This is quite interesting. Assuming this attempted coup was by pro-Islamic elements inside the Army (And I don't blame them, because AL is destroying the country's economy and institutions), then there can only be one outcome, that is, greater tensions between Islamists and secularists. Because, now if they try to kick out the Islamist army officers (who make up a big proportion), they will further increase tensions. So the AL now cannot go forward, it cannot go back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Zabaniya said:


> These kind of things are actually hard to say in Bangladesh. But Bangladesh Army has never been known to be a bastion for extremists. Let alone a recruiting station. Not even one instance in its 40 year history.



Throwing out Hasina from power to gutter will be act of patriotism. Only traitors and sold out can support Hasina to finish her term. If we let her finish then we will be finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

good job BD army. Find and terminate jamati rats where ever they r.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyone

Hey, I just found out that these STUPID STUPID IDIOTS created a Facebook profile, named: Mid Level Army Officers bringing changes to the Army soon as a New Year's gift. (Yes, I know what a stupid name).

Mid-level Officers of Bangladesh Army are Bringing down Changes Soon | Facebook

So these stupid stupid idiots published their details of this secret coup and published it on Facebook. What the hell were they thinking?

Now we are sure this was no big thing, just a few disgruntled officers posting bullshit on the Internet. And the government trying to make a big deal out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majo...or-of-Bangladesh-Army/325047877518412?sk=info









Fits the bill.


----------



## kobiraaz

> Hey, I just found out that these STUPID STUPID IDIOTS created a Facebook profile, named: Mid Level Army Officers bringing changes to the Army soon as a New Year's gift. (Yes, I know what a stupid name).
> 
> Mid-level Officers of Bangladesh Army are Bringing down Changes Soon | Facebook
> 
> So these stupid stupid idiots published their details of this secret coup and published it on Facebook. What the hell were they thinking?
> 
> Now we are sure this was no big thing, just a few disgruntled officers posting bullshit on the Internet. And the government trying to make a big deal out of it.



that army spokesman mentioned about this page today to the press


----------



## Maira La

lonelyone said:


> This is quite interesting. Assuming this attempted coup was by pro-Islamic elements inside the Army (And I don't blame them, because AL is destroying the country's economy and institutions), then there can only be one outcome, that is, greater tensions between Islamists and secularists. Because, now if they try to kick out the Islamist army officers (who make up a big proportion), they will further increase tensions. So the AL now cannot go forward, it cannot go back.



*AL > Islamists (BD > Afghanistan/Pakistan)

I'll be happy to see AL and the Islamists destroying each other, but before Hasina goes down, I hope she makes sure all the Islamists are completely annihilated. *


----------



## kobiraaz

punit said:


> good job BD army. Find and terminate jamati rats where ever they r.



Apocal why did you thank this post when you know jamat is not involved in this. May i know please??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Faarhan said:


> Apocal why did you thank this post when yoy know jamat is not involved in this. May i know please??



*Because I'm very anti-Islamist parties, to the core.

Farhan, look I know you like Jamat, and I'm in no way implying Jamat is an evil group.

Look at history: Fundamentalists are not always evil.

General Zia in Pakistan was a fundamentalist (idealist). Fundamentalist policies eventually lead to rise of extremists. These extremists then turn against the fundamentalists themselves. I don't think General Zia of Pk ever foresaw this chaotic state of affairs in Pakistan.

Today you see guys like al-zakir supporting the extremists. But once the extremists consolidate their power in our soil, al-zakir's children would be some of the innumerable victims in the future - victims of "not being islamic enough". Because once it gets extreme, extremists compete to offer more extreme extremism. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Dravidian. We are the Bangladeshi. We must crush all the Aryan clusters and their stooges from our territory. We are not a myth. We are the united Eighth Largest Nation of the world. We must retain our rightful existence of us by the grace of the Almighty. We are the answer to the Aggressors. If anybody want transit from us , We must splice it into several pieces with our full strength. It is certain, there is no alteration of that. Be aware. We the Bangladeshis are not in sleep.



This is funny. The nation has survived yet another coup and we talk of transit..

@ the topic, Military Coups seem to be a lasting tradition the BD army seems to carry on with since its PA days.


----------



## Kaniska

Indian friends...I would suggest one thing...."It may be a good idea to defeat an enemy is just leave them alone...you donot
have to do any thing rather than making yourself stronger"...


----------



## lonelyone

Yeah, extremists are evil! Let's all give up our religion and become Atheists! Just in case we "by accident" start blowing up mosques! Also let us totally hand over sovereignty to secular India. And throw into prison and repress any religious Muslim Bangladeshis. Just to be safe.

This is Mr. Apocalypse's logic. This is, ultimately, what secularists want. A secuarist upper class, kept in place by the power of external countries, who base their legitimacy on "keeping the Islamists out of power". This secularists class can do whatever it wants, no one can oppose it because if anyone does, they must be "Islamic terrorist".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

I do agree with some of the major's points. 

But however, I do not agree with the approach he was taking.


----------



## idune

All these arrest of officers happended weeeks ago but statement came today to cover and push the news of BSF torture video. Pure and simple. These Awami move also serving indian cause of destroying Bangladesh army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

* I do agree with some of the major's points.

But however, I do NOT agree with the approach he was taking. At times I have come to think that some those guys at the armed forces really are a bunch of idiots with their heads in the sand.

Yes, randomly email and SMS sensitive information

Yes, be a patriotic arrowhead.*

nope sir. he was actually approaching army officers about the coup and get caught red handed as someone reported about him! After that He had to flee..... After that He just utilized his only option - Network and Phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

idune said:


> All these arrest of officers happended weeeks ago but statement came today to cover and push the news of BSF torture video. Pure and simple. These Awami move also serving indian cause of destroying Bangladesh army.



Now..now.

Information of attempted coup is ' leaked' out to cover for eight BSF constables beating up a BD national.

This must deserve the Grammy for fertile imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

lonelyone said:


> Yeah, extremists are evil! Let's all give up our religion and become Atheists! Just in case we "by accident" start blowing up mosques! Also let us totally hand over sovereignty to secular India. And throw into prison and repress any religious Muslim Bangladeshis. Just to be safe.
> 
> This is Mr. Apocalypse's logic. This is, ultimately, what secularists want. A secuarist upper class, kept in place by the power of external countries, who base their legitimacy on "keeping the Islamists out of power". This secularists class can do whatever it wants, no one can oppose it because if anyone does, they must be "Islamic terrorist".



Are you sure Apocalypse is not a false flagger indian . If not an indian he must be an athiest and islamophobic awami supporter
Bangladeshis will always treasure religion and our islamic identity will always remain inshallah no matter what people like 
Apocalypse and their Bharati masters try to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

Apocalypse said:


> *Because I'm very anti-Islamist parties, to the core.
> 
> Farhan, look I know you like Jamat, and I'm in no way implying Jamat is an evil group.
> 
> Look at history: Fundamentalists are not always evil.
> 
> General Zia in Pakistan was a fundamentalist (idealist). Fundamentalist policies eventually lead to rise of extremists. These extremists then turn against the fundamentalists themselves. I don't think General Zia of Pk ever foresaw this chaotic state of affairs in Pakistan.
> 
> Today you see guys like al-zakir supporting the extremists. But once the extremists consolidate their power in our soil, al-zakir's children would be some of the innumerable victims in the future - victims of "not being islamic enough". Because once it gets extreme, extremists compete to offer more extreme extremism. *


 

You live in canada and want to view the future of our country via the canadian prism I guess.
But you fail to realize that we bangladeshis don't want to embrace pagan culture and and a 
retarded ideology like secularism is not popular here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> nope sir. he was actually approaching army officers about the *coup* and get caught red handed as someone reported about him! After that He had to flee..... After that He just utilized his only option - Network and Phone.



Did he say coup? Did he intend a coup? 

My friend, that was futile imagination from Maj. Zia's point of view unless he wants his country to suffer. A coup must have more justification than that. 

Also note that the AL government is technically an elected government. Yes I know it is very unpopular now and really no room for improvement. 

Right now, there isn't enough justification for a coup! 

I'd say, that guy got off too quick! 

Try saying that to your superiors while in the armed forces of any country, and you'd get a harsh response. In the US, you'll be sent to jail or even executed. 

Maj. Zia's timing was poor. Extremely poor. 

*hic!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyone

I do not agree with the Major's actions at all. Sure we agree with the points he made, I am sure 99% of people agree with his points, but a coup is NOT the way forward. In a coup, who knows who would end up in power as military dictator? Maybe he would be worse than Awami League. People always end up with the government they deserve. To establish a good government, we must first establish a good society. So, in the end, there are no "quick fixes" like coups, etc. There is only one way, it is hard, it is to reform society to be better and less corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Luffy 500 said:


> Are you sure Apocalypse is not a false flagger indian .



This guy is either Indian or Indian dalal. None the less, he is not Muslim.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Everyone:

An army is supposed to be disciplined force. However, just because a mere major along with some officers do not agree with the AL, that doesn't alone justify a ****ing coup! Were they for ****ing real?!

Implying a coup towards one's superiors is a very unwise thing to do. And then what? This moron SMS and emailed the details. Being in the army, you cannot just do whatever you want. 

Fact is, majority of army officers are BNP supporters. Given their history, the army is mistrustful of the AL. This is why the AL spends more on military to give them an equal footing. 

Now if the army was divided between the BNP and AL in the same manner as the politics of Bangladesh, there would've been a civil war by then. We won't be seeing all the fancy new buildings like Westin, Radisson, etc by now 

Joy's report along with some Zionist Yank claiming that the army is being used to recruit extremists is a vile lie. Through and through.

I understand the frustration behind the fact that the masterminds of Pilkhana are out there, and this stupid AL government. But let's not panic, maintain an extremely cool mind and be patient. 

It is ultimately the people of Bangladesh that decide the fate of the nation. Not some mere army officers.

God sees and knows all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

This is not the time for coup. This will create lot more problems. There are too many loose ends to tie. The Govt. will go in 2 years. Just have to wait it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

Anyone have you seen the complete footage of press briefing today? They uttered some words against BNP for adding fuel to Zia and like minded... That tone was not good against future prime minister! It almost looked like Awami spokesmen is talking...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Zabaniya said:


> Everyone:
> 
> An army is supposed to be disciplined force. However, just because a mere major along with some officers do not agree with the AL, that doesn't alone justify a ****ing coup! Were they for ****ing real?!
> 
> Implying a coup towards one's superiors is a very unwise thing to do. And then what? This moron SMS and emailed the details. Being in the army, you cannot just do whatever you want.
> 
> Fact is, majority of army officers are BNP supporters. Given their history, the army is mistrustful of the AL. This is why the AL spends more on military to give them an equal footing.
> 
> Now if the army was divided between the BNP and AL in the same manner as the politics of Bangladesh, there would've been a civil war by then. We won't be seeing all the fancy new buildings like Westin, Radisson, etc by now
> 
> Joy's report along with some Zionist Yank claiming that the army is being used to recruit extremists is a vile lie. Through and through.
> 
> I understand the frustration behind the fact that the masterminds of Pilkhana are out there, and this stupid AL government. But let's not panic, maintain an extremely cool mind and be patient.
> 
> It is ultimately the people of Bangladesh that decide the fate of the nation. Not some mere army officers.
> 
> God sees and knows all.


 


Faarhan said:


> Anyone have you seen the complete footage of press briefing today? They uttered some words against BNP for adding fuel to Zia and like minded... That tone was not good against future prime minister! It almost looked like Awami spokesmen is talking...


 
Army should be a neutral force dedicated toward country not any person or party . 
I agree with Farhan army's languages was very near to the tone of BAL . it is bad but it would not look good either if they talk BNP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Theoretically, an army should not even be in politics. Interestingly, this is the very first press conference given by the army


----------



## monitor

fallstuff said:


> This is not the time for coup. This will create lot more problems. There are too many loose ends to tie. The Govt. will go in 2 years. Just have to wait it out.


 
But that two year is seems too long for any patriot Bangladeshi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azbaroj

Faarhan said:


> Anyone have you seen the complete footage of press briefing today? They uttered some words against BNP for adding fuel to Zia and like minded... That tone was not good against future prime minister! It almost looked like Awami spokesmen is talking...


Yes Farhan , Brigd Gen .Masud was blaming a big party & need not to mention the name , and a news paper , obviously Amardesh , along with these army officers . That was not only good for future PM but also for army & as well as for Bangladesh .


----------



## nalandapride

monitor said:


> We were talking about coup how come our origin poke its nose ?



Perhaps you are unaware of Shaikhu Baba and still spared from Victimization.


----------



## Maira La

Luffy 500 said:


> You live in canada and want to view the future of our country via the canadian prism I guess.
> But you fail to realize that we bangladeshis don't want to embrace pagan culture and and a
> retarded ideology like secularism is not popular here.


*
Luffy 500: Again, welcome to the forum!

Yes, I'm Islamophobic.

I don't want to see Bangladesh turning into a new Afghanistan.

I'm in Canada because education here is better. This is how the future of Bangladesh should look like.

The current Bangladeshi model of a country's existence is unsustainable. Sooner or later the country will collapse. We need strong support from a large country like India or China to look for new resources in the oceans or outer space. China only assists us to contain India, but they have no desire to see a powerful nation down here just for the sake of it. But cooperating with India, in the future, would be a better choice because, after all, we're the same race, same people, same blood!*


PS: I don't mean to offend any of you devout Muslims. Apologies if you misunderstood my message. Nothing against Islam - just don't mix it up with state affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

Faarhan said:


> Anyone have you seen the complete footage of press briefing today? They uttered some words against BNP for adding fuel to Zia and like minded... That tone was not good against future prime minister! It almost looked like Awami spokesmen is talking...



*Yes, that's how it always was, even during the BNP era. Pro-gov military men are always the ones holding the stick.

Anyway, I wouldn't mind if BNP overthrew AL. It will take decades for politicians to destroy the economy. But Islamist radical militant mullah with guns have the capability to undo our 40 years of progress in a few months, much like the destruction of our industries in 1971.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Apocalypse said:


> after all, we're the same race, same people, same blood![/B]



No, you are same as Indian because you are a Hindu like them. I have better prescription for you and the likes. Migrate there and be happy, we will be happy too. We didn't created Pakistan and then Bangladesh to be like Bharti. 



> Anyone have you seen the complete footage of press briefing today? They uttered some words against BNP for adding fuel to Zia and like minded... That tone was not good against future prime minister! It almost looked like Awami spokesmen is talking...



Him and like minded will be sack in about two years. Army need purification to make it patriot again.


----------



## kobiraaz

You are very wrong Apo, maybe even biased... China helps us because they want to make india lil bit nervous about Bangladesh. They will be continuously helping us to make India more uncomfortable. But India wants to be regional power here in this bay of Bengal hence want complete submission to their will...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Apocalypse said:


> *
> Luffy 500: Again, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Yes, I'm Islamophobic.
> 
> I don't want to see Bangladesh turning into a new Afghanistan.
> 
> I'm in Canada because education here is better. This is how the future of Bangladesh should look like.
> 
> The current Bangladeshi model of a country's existence is unsustainable. Sooner or later the country will collapse. We need strong support from a large country like India or China to look for new resources in the oceans or outer space. China only assists us to contain India, but they have no desire to see a powerful nation down here just for the sake of it. But cooperating with India, in the future, would be a better choice because, after all, we're the same race, same people, same blood!*
> 
> 
> PS: I don't mean to offend any of you devout Muslims. Apologies if you misunderstood my message. Nothing against Islam - just don't mix it up with state affairs.



Just curious are you Buddhist or Chakma in terms of religion???

N Regarding India to what extent you can say they are well wisher of Bangladesh??? Those who knows me they know it quite well that initially I only used to post economy related news. But seeing the venom, big mouth and hate of the Indians I had to turn different to expose Indians. But it is a different issue that in real life I have lots of Indian friend. 

India politically and economically never want good for Bangladesh. Can you show anything that India has done better for Bangladesh??? N Why do you think that we need to ask Indian help to seek resources??? If any one has money they can do it by themselves. If not one should ask help of the people those who will be willing to help Bangladesh such as saudi arabiya, usa, russia or any other EU country such as UK or Germany. As you know India is a poor country and it only can take not giving anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Awami chamcha waiting to be sack in about 2 yrs Insh'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

'Key plotter linked to Hizb ut-Tahrir' 
Thu, Jan 19th, 2012 11:54 pm BdST Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 




Abu Sufian 
bdnews24.com Senior Correspondent 

Dhaka, Jan 19 (bdnews24.com)  Maj Syed Mohammad Ziaul Huq, said to be the mastermind of a coup to oust the Sheikh Hasina government, tried to create a flow of militancy in the army, bdnews24.com learned on speaking to several of his colleagues. 

Maj Ziaul Huq was involved with banned Islamist outfit Hizb ut-Tahrir, the army said at a press briefing on Thursday. 

Army officers said his links with Hizb ut-Tahrir are proved, as the extremist outfit distributed leaflets reading the 'Tale of Maj Ziaul Huq' soon after his remarks were posted on Facebook. 

Maj Ziaul Huq, hailing from Moulvibazar, completed the 41st long course of Bangladesh Medical Association. He was posted at the Mirpur Cantonment. 

Though the army came up with a statement on Ziaul Huq's plot to oust Hasina on Thursday, he was being talked about in the social media sites for several days now. 

According to the army, he met a senior officer on Dec 22 and tried to provoke him into using the army against the state and democracy. The senior officer immediately informed the appropriate authorities, and his leave and transfer order were cancelled. 

"But he did not return to work and is still engaged in trying to organise subversive activities against the army," a spokesperson for the force told the press conference. 

"Maj Zia on Dec 26 sent a provocative email to some people known to him, narrating imaginary and unbelievable tale of his arrest and torture. The story was uploaded in a blog site named Soldiers' Forum, too." 

Later, he posted on his Facebook account that he, Lt Col (retd) Ehsan Yusuf and another officer, were detained for a long time. 

In Thursday's press briefing, the army said Yusuf and Maj Zakir have been placed under arrest for plotting a coup and that they "boldly admitted their role in the plot". 

It was only after Ziaul Huq posted the remarks on Facebook that posters and leaflets of Hizb ut-Tahrir were seen in the city. 

The leaflets read, "Patriotic army officers, the incumbent government has killed your colleagues." 

The leaflets and posters also urged the people to oust the government. 

Several army officers requesting anonymity told bdnews24.com that Maj Ziaul Huq left MIST without any leave still on duty in the logistics area. 

"He, along with some retired and serving officers of the army, tried to create an extremist Islamic flow in the force. He also urged army officers to join extremist Islamic outfits," one of the army officers told bdnews24.com. 

According to them, Maj Ziaul Huq had faced penal action in 2000 for leaving office without any leave. 

Several blogs also posted stories about him, but withdrew them later. 

The email sent to people known to him, he said intelligence officials had abducted him from Savar. 

They took him to an unknown place where foreign intelligence officials were present, he said and added that he fled the place after two days of interrogation with torture. 

He claimed many army officers knew about his 'abduction' but remained silent. 

Maj Ziaul Huq said there could be more attempts to abduct him, so he was hiding. 

The army in the press briefing said that he had telephonic conversation on the plan with an expatriate named Ishrak Ahmed, possibly in Hong Kong now. Ishrak hails from Balubhara village of Barshail union of Naogaon. 

bdnews24.com/ast/ost/nir/2345h


----------



## Luffy 500

Faarhan said:


> You are very wrong Apo, maybe even biased... China helps us because they want to make india lil bit nervous about Bangladesh. They will be continuously helping us to make India more uncomfortable. But India wants to be regional power here in this bay of Bengal hence want complete submission to their will...


 
Whom are you trying to argue with Farhan. Apo's mind in filled with indian dung. His post are always
filled with bigoted logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DEV444

Apocalypse said:


> *Because I'm very anti-Islamist parties, to the core.
> 
> Farhan, look I know you like Jamat, and I'm in no way implying Jamat is an evil group.
> 
> Look at history: Fundamentalists are not always evil.
> 
> General Zia in Pakistan was a fundamentalist (idealist). Fundamentalist policies eventually lead to rise of extremists. These extremists then turn against the fundamentalists themselves. I don't think General Zia of Pk ever foresaw this chaotic state of affairs in Pakistan.
> 
> Today you see guys like al-zakir supporting the extremists. But once the extremists consolidate their power in our soil, al-zakir's children would be some of the innumerable victims in the future - victims of "not being islamic enough". Because once it gets extreme, extremists compete to offer more extreme extremism. *


 
Sir, you're right on the money with your analysis.Do you follow Bharat Rakshak forum ? I say this because your "more islamic" turning on the "less islamic" theory seems straight out of BRF.


----------



## Luffy 500

Apocalypse said:


> *
> Luffy 500: Again, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Yes, I'm Islamophobic.
> 
> I don't want to see Bangladesh turning into a new Afghanistan.
> 
> I'm in Canada because education here is better. This is how the future of Bangladesh should look like.
> 
> The current Bangladeshi model of a country's existence is unsustainable. Sooner or later the country will collapse. We need strong support from a large country like India or China to look for new resources in the oceans or outer space. China only assists us to contain India, but they have no desire to see a powerful nation down here just for the sake of it. But cooperating with India, in the future, would be a better choice because, after all, we're the same race, same people, same blood!*
> 
> 
> PS: I don't mean to offend any of you devout Muslims. Apologies if you misunderstood my message. Nothing against Islam - just don't mix it up with state affairs.




Look bro you are in the *minority and as such your lot can't decide the future of our country*. The 
majority will decide the future of this country. We didn't part ways with India to become secular. And no we are not the same race, same people, same blood. We are muslims while they are not. Our Religion gave rise to a distinct culture opposite to that of W.bengal. Religion comes first for
majority bangladeshis and whatever similarity we have with bharat doesn't hold much 
ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Under current situation neither BNP, BAL or Jammat is good for BD. So, it will better if all of you avoid posting with political bias to certain party. We all know what parties do after they come to power. Those who are whining for BNP/Jammat I can assure you they will be much worse then BAL this time as they will look forward to revenge and vengeance. It is really desirable now to bring reform and revolution in all parties. Removal of current leaders, and bringing of honest and capable people in the mainstream politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Is this the same one that somebody posted in PDF and we all laughed at him. Seems BD military is scanning PDF like pakistani military.
Guys, be careful what you say here(especially bangladeshis).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Just curious are you Buddhist or Chakma in terms of religion???
> 
> N Regarding India to what extent you can say they are well wisher of Bangladesh??? Those who knows me they know it quite well that initially I only used to post economy related news. But seeing the venom, big mouth and hate of the Indians I had to turn different to expose Indians. But it is a different issue that in real life I have lots of Indian friend.



*Sami bro, I'm a Bangali by ethinicity.

Religion? I form my own beliefs inside my mind and make sure it doesn't spill out.

It's funny that while you started out with economic news and then proceeded to india bashing threads, it was just the opposite for me. Old members here remember how I used to argue with indian members all day regarding the legitimate conflicts (nothing based on religious hatred). But the arguments never led to any constructive discussion - it tells us something. hatred breeds more hatred, while forgiveness, love and respect among people, in my experience, almost always leads to a mutually agreeable solution.

But see the big picture. We neighbors (except the fundamentalists) fight and argue because that's the state (especially the messed up boundaries) in which the British have left us. Whoever heard of partitioning a region based on religion? Absolute madness. But I do admire the level of intelligence the British people possess. That's why they worked for centuries to gain technological superiority, while we've entered an Islamic dark age where muslims are getting nihilistic.

Ok, let's just say I'm scared of what the future holds for us. This is the typical path muslim countries are taking:

1 - immoral, money-loving people run our country (true for all countries because politicians are like that)

2 - Islam is the solution

3 - rise of public Islamic sentiments

4 - government crackdown on Islamists

5 - Islamists take over with popular support

6 - a few years pass

7 - the country is not looking better, so islamists decide it's time to get more Islamic

8 - education is geared more towards theology

9 - public codes of conduct is forced upon the people

10 - cooperation with western nations is downgraded, so transfer of technology for manufacturing industries is limited

11 - lack of civil liberty causes a fall in entrepreneurial spirit and the economy goes down

12 - islamists in power get more desperate and start blaming foreign powers for conspirating against them

13 - country is isolated from the rest of the world and is at mercy of the arab world

14 - superpowers see an opportunity to attack an isolated state and get its resources or establish military presence

15 - then history repeats


I missed a few steps I guess but that's the general idea. Sorry for making it too long. I'm sure most of you won't even read this. But Islamists are scary as hell! *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## punit

Al-zakir said:


> No, you are same as Indian because you are a Hindu like them. I have better prescription for you and the likes. Migrate there and be happy, we will be happy too. We didn't created Pakistan and then Bangladesh to be like Bharti.
> 
> 
> 
> Him and like minded will be sack in about two years. Army need purification to make it patriot again.


 
rofl a razakar jamati talkng about creatng BD  . How funny it can be. Dude creation of BD must be the SADDEST point in ur life so stop fooling around. Lol


----------



## scholseys

So some extremist idiot decides to plan a coup being a major at that posts his view on fb to do it, in fact if you are planning a coup fb should be the last place to provide details about it....what a moron! First of all no coup is possible in BD without the backing of the 46th brigade and the tank regiment in Savar and a major is too small a rank for anything to happen. You need brigadiers and generals atleast. BAL generals saw it as an oppurtunity to play politics and get the west in their side to show that this country is full of fundamentalists and to remain in power; exposing a small incident by an idiot and making it a big issue....a great PR stunt and making a mountain of a mole hill by the BAL government!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

Why should a certain orientation matter ? What does it matter wheather Apocalypse is muslim, hindu or whatever. He ( assuming its a him) does not want to see Mullahs in power for reasons he stated.


----------



## Al-zakir

fallstuff said:


> Why should a certain orientation matter ? What does it matter wheather Apocalypse is muslim, hindu or whatever. He ( assuming its a him) does not want to see Mullahs in power for reasons he stated.



His religious belief or non-belief doesn't matter however his naked Bharat loving raise valid question whether this individual a Bangladeshi or not. Please see bellow and decide yourself. 



Apocalypse said:


> China only assists us to contain India, but they have no desire to see a powerful nation down here just for the sake of it. But cooperating with India, in the future, would be a better choice because, after all, we're the same race, same people, same blood![/B]
> 
> 
> PS: I don't mean to offend any of you devout Muslims. Apologies if you misunderstood my message. Nothing against Islam - just don't mix it up with state affairs.


----------



## Kazhugu

Zabaniya said:


> Just two more years. And I frankly do not see how India is going to achieve its goals in the region.



buy out khaleda aunty...u thnk its difficult ?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Islamic Revolution is bound to happen in bangladesh however stay away from the Pakistani Model.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

lonelyone said:


> Hey, I just found out that these STUPID STUPID IDIOTS created a Facebook profile, named: Mid Level Army Officers bringing changes to the Army soon as a New Year's gift. (Yes, I know what a stupid name).
> 
> Mid-level Officers of Bangladesh Army are Bringing down Changes Soon | Facebook
> 
> So these stupid stupid idiots published their details of this secret coup and published it on Facebook. What the hell were they thinking?
> 
> Now we are sure this was no big thing, just a few disgruntled officers posting bullshit on the Internet. And the government trying to make a big deal out of it.



I do not think the sequence and chronology of events is quite right and we do not have all the information on when and what happened unless we only believe one side of the story.

At best we can argue the whole thing was premature and not properly thought out but no one seems to suggest that Major Zia's grievances are not legitimate. Under the AL the Army has become totally politicized and RAW is being given a free hand in our affairs.


----------



## fallstuff

Al-zakir said:


> His religious belief or non-belief doesn't matter however his naked Bharat loving raise valid question whether this individual a Bangladeshi or not. Please see bellow and decide yourself.



It could be his faith is not Islam, or he is somehow associated with AL with a soft spot for India. I don't like his using the word 'Islamist', seems like he has a fetish for that particular word.


----------



## akash57

monitor said:


> But that two year is seems too long for any patriot Bangladeshi .









*"And obey Allah and His Messenger, and do not dispute and [thus] lose courage and [then] your strength would depart; and be patient. Indeed, Allah is with the patient."* (Qur'an-e-Kareem; Surah Al-Anfal 8:46)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

NeutralCitizen said:


> Islamic Revolution is bound to happen in bangladesh however stay away from the Pakistani Model.



You don't know anything about Bangladesh if you think Islamic revolution is inevitable in Bangladesh, you should just visit Dhaka if you think that is the case, you will hardly ever hear a story where a hindu and muslim would fight in Bangladesh, we live pretty harmoniously side by side in Bangladesh. The extremist population is very low and does not have the support nor will it ever. Pakistanis are highly religious where Bangladeshis are barely practicing muslims, we are very open minded. Just visit Dhaka, you will know, you will hardly see a hijabi or any religious clothing and mullahs are a very small minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyone

aazidane said:


> Just visit Dhaka, you will know, you will hardly see a hijabi or any religious clothing and mullahs are a very small minority.



Hm, are you _quite_ sure? You don't even live in Bangladesh! Listen, the majority of Bangladeshi women, in Dhaka, and out of Dhaka, wear the hijab. Like every other Muslim country in the world.

And I believe the time is quite ripe for a "Justice and Development Party" of Bangladesh to emerge, a party which combines democracy and economic growth with an Islamic cultural outlook. If anyone starts a party like this, I think victory is guaranteed for this party. I think this is the most likely outcome of the future.


----------



## scholseys

Mathae Kapor daoa ar hijab pora ak jinish na! I live in Bangladesh for 4 months a year, i am only in Canada for education, after 3 years I will go back to Bangladesh and join politics.


----------



## azbaroj

lonelyone said:


> Hm, are you _quite_ sure? You don't even live in Bangladesh! Listen, the majority of Bangladeshi women, in Dhaka, and out of Dhaka, wear the hijab. Like every other Muslim country in the world.
> 
> And I believe the time is quite ripe for a "Justice and Development Party" of Bangladesh to emerge, a party which combines democracy and economic growth with an Islamic cultural outlook. If anyone starts a party like this, I think victory is guaranteed for this party. I think this is the most likely outcome of the future.


Maj Gen . Ibrahim is running a party named "Bangladesh Kollan Party , You may like this party . I personally like this general very much .


----------



## romell99

Al-zakir said:


> This guy is either Indian or Indian dalal. None the less, he is not Muslim.



Apocalypse is indian and coming here with BD flag. more indians r also comes here with BD flag to deceive other pdf member

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

azbaroj said:


> Maj Gen . Ibrahim is running a party named "Bangladesh Kollan Party , You may like this party . I personally like this general very much .



As far as I know Kollan party has joined in allaince with BNP and part of the BNP-Jamat alliance.Its
a guarntee that most anti-AL party will form alliance with BNP.


----------



## Luffy 500

Apocalypse said:


> *Sami bro, I'm a Bangali by ethinicity.
> 
> Religion? I form my own beliefs inside my mind and make sure it doesn't spill out.
> 
> It's funny that while you started out with economic news and then proceeded to india bashing threads, it was just the opposite for me. Old members here remember how I used to argue with indian members all day regarding the legitimate conflicts (nothing based on religious hatred). But the arguments never led to any constructive discussion - it tells us something. hatred breeds more hatred, while forgiveness, love and respect among people, in my experience, almost always leads to a mutually agreeable solution.
> 
> But see the big picture. We neighbors (except the fundamentalists) fight and argue because that's the state (especially the messed up boundaries) in which the British have left us. Whoever heard of partitioning a region based on religion? Absolute madness. But I do admire the level of intelligence the British people possess. That's why they worked for centuries to gain technological superiority, while we've entered an Islamic dark age where muslims are getting nihilistic.*



All right Its official now that you are a false flagger INDIAN mr.APO. W.Bengalis are aslo bengalis by ethnicity. With this post 
you have shown your Indian colour. NOT a single bangladeshi will ever go against partition. What's wrong are you Ashamed to 
show your supa pawa INDIAN flag. You cyber Indians are really pathetic.


----------



## Arko

> Army Headquarters press briefing on ill attempts to create disorder in the army -January 19, 2012.
> 
> 1. Journalists and others of different print and electronic media who have come to this press briefing at the invitation of Bangladesh Army and the army officials present- Assalamu Alaikum.
> 
> I, Brigadier General Muhammad Mashud Razzaq, director of Personnel Services Directorate, and Lt Col Muhammad Sazzad Siddique, acting judge advocate general of the army, welcome you to today's press briefing.
> 
> 2. In today's press briefing I will first read out our statement. After I conclude you may ask questions, if you have any. I hope you have got copies of my statement. To allow all to speak, an official/journalist will place one question and mention his name and the media he represents.
> 
> 3. Bangladesh Army, which was born through a glorious and bloody struggle for liberation, has earned its reputation by working sincerely at home and abroad and standing by the people of all strata.
> 
> At a time when the army was working hard to reach a higher level of quality through procuring military hardware and ensuring well-disciplined training in a well-organized manner under a democratic system of governance to arrive at Forces Goal 2030, it finds itself going through another challenging chapter in the aftermath of a legacy left behind by history. We seek the help of democratic and patriotic people through you in facing this temporary challenge.
> 
> 4. Recently at the instigation of some non-resident Bangladeshis some retired and serving army officers with fanatical religious views and capitalizing on others' fanaticism led a failed attempt through their ill motivated activities to thwart the democratic system of Bangladesh by creating disorder in the army. The attempt has been foiled with the sincere attempts of the members of Bangladesh Army.
> 
> 5. With the motive of creating disorder in the army a retired Lt Colonel on December 13, 2011 instigated a serving Major to join him in executing his malicious plan. The Major instantly passed on the matter through his chain of command and the retired officer was arrested under articles 2 (1) (D) (i) and 73 of the Army Act.
> 
> Another accomplice of the retired officer Major Syed Ziaul Haq on December 22, 2011 met with a serving officer and instigated him to engage in activities subversive of the state and democracy. The serving officer informed the proper authority of the matter, as a result of which the leave and transfer order of Major Zia, who had recently completed his long term training, was cancelled. He was informed over telephone on December 23, 2011 and ordered to immediately join Army headquarters Log Area in Dhaka. Major Zia, who was on leave, remained fugitive and has been trying to continue subversive activities against the army.
> 
> Besides, on the basis of confirmed information, another serving officer of major rank was arrested on December 31, 2011 under the above mentioned articles of Army Act for instigating other in-service officers into refraining from being loyal to the government.
> 
> 6. Against the backdrop of a leaking of partial information about the conspiracy to create disorder in the army and the arrest of some individuals, fugitive Major Zia sent an e-mail to his acquaintances describing an imaginative and incredibly cooked up story of his so-called arrest and torture. Later, one Abu Sayeed uploaded the e-mail in a blog, Soldier's Forum, on the social network Facebook.
> 
> Later, the said officer sent out two e-mails containing imaginary and highly controversial contents styled Mid-level Officers of Bangladesh Army are Bringing Down Changes Soon through the internet.
> 
> On January 3, 2012, the daily Amar Desh, as part of yellow journalism and with an ill motive to spread confusion about Bangladesh Army, published the internet message of fugitive Major Zia.
> 
> In a similar vein, the banned fanatic organization Hizbut Tahrir on January 8, 2012 circulated provocative leaflets based on fugitive Major Zia's internet message throughout the country.
> 
> The following day (January 9) a major political party of the country, in tandem with the cooked up, confusing propaganda, alleged that incidents of disappearance had been taking place in the army, a stance which gave rise to an unwarranted, provocative debate among all conscious citizens, including those in the army.
> 
> Bangladesh Army takes this opportunity to thank all responsible print and electronic media which demonstrated their sense of professionalism and responsibility by not publishing the confusing information in the greater interest of the country.
> 
> 7. On the basis of elaborate information provided by the two retired officers taken under arrest and other serving officers, specific information about the involvement of some serving officers of the army in the conspiracy to overthrow the democratic system of government through using the army has been unearthed.
> 
> Some undisciplined and derailed army officers were actively involved in executing the vile conspiracy of fugitive Major Zia by misusing mobile phones and the internet. A court of enquiry was constituted on December 28, 2011 to unearth elaborate information about the plot and its proceedings are on-going.
> 
> 8. To execute the anti-state conspiracy by using the army fugitive Major Zia on January 9 and 10, 2012 sent copies of two imaginary operation orders to different serving officers through e-mail.
> 
> Besides on January 10, 2012 fugitive Major Zia, contacting some like-minded officers working in different formations or studying in different institutions over mobile phone, wanted to know about preparations for the so-called military coup as per their plan and motivated them to execute the plot.
> 
> On the same night, fugitive Major Zia contacted expatriate Bangladeshi (now probably in Hong Kong) Ishraq Hossain (father: M Raquib, Deen Manzil, village; Balubhara, union: Barshail, thana and district: Naogaon) several times. During conversation they discussed the progress of the coup and the process of implementing it. Fugitive Major Zia asked him to publish news in the media at home and abroad about the army coup in Bangladesh. Ishraq directed fugitive Major Zia to phone him at around 2 am on January 11 if the coup was completed by then so that he could reach Bangladesh by air in the shortest time. It is assumed that Mr Ishraq gave this instruction with the aim of taking advantage of conditions in a post-coup situation.
> 
> 9. At a time when Bangladesh Army has been trying to organize itself as a force rich in quality through various reform activities under a political government established through democratic means, various evil forces have been making ill attempts to ride piggyback on the army a patriotic state force- to destroy democracy. As in the near and distant past they have used the sentiments of fanaticism, propaganda and rumours. Some individuals have been hyperactive in observing religious rituals, and, dissociated from family bonds, jobs and business, have joined these conspirators.
> 
> Newspapers with vested interests, banned religious militant organizations and platforms of such political parties have been used for conducting their propaganda.
> 
> In the past different evil forces banked on Bangladesh Army which grew out of victory in the Liberation War to create disorder and gain political advantage. Sometimes they succeeded and on some occasions they failed. Even so, as an organization Bangladesh Army has been carrying the burden of the disrepute such forces have earned in the past.
> 
> The professionally efficient and well disciplined members of Bangladesh Army would like to say, We do not want to bear this liability on the shoulders of our organization.
> 
> 10. It seems that the total episode is an ill attempt by some retired and serving army officers at the instigation of Bangladeshi citizens at home and abroad capitalizing on the sentiments of the fanatics. These individuals by taking all opportunities and advantages in the army and the country have been getting involved with vested interest groups and have been trying to tarnish the enviable success, development and unity of Bangladesh Army.
> 
> Some retired and serving officers involved in the conspiracy have already admitted to their involvement unhesitatingly. After enquiry stern legal action will be taken against the guilty persons.
> 
> Such vile attempts must be resisted firmly in order to uphold the hard-earned image of the army and to smoothen the path to progress.
> 
> Every army member is ever ready to make sacrifices to protect the sovereignty and integrity of the motherland.
> 
> Nobody wants that any local or foreign vested interest group will realise their ill motive by banking on the sacrifices of the members of the army.
> 
> Fugitive Major Zia needs to surrender to the army immediately in order to enjoy legal protection and justice. All are requested to inform the proper authorities if they come by any information about the present whereabouts and activities of fugitive Major Zia.
> 
> Thank you all.



Is this why the cantonment gates have soldiers in full combat dress??? Previously they used to have MPs with handguns and now I believe they are carrying BD-08 assault riffle.


----------



## asad71

Somehow it's hard to buy the coup story put out by the BAL Govt. Looks like a case of an isolated unhappy junior officer being inflated to look like a coup attempt. Perhaps the govt aims at weeding out non-BAL / non-Secularist officers through this exercise.


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh stops 'heinous conspiracy' by army officers to topple government - Asia - World - The Independent


----------



## LaBong

asad71 said:


> Somehow it's hard to buy the coup story put out by the BAL Govt. Looks like a case of an isolated unhappy junior officer being inflated to look like a coup attempt. Perhaps the govt aims at weeding out non-BAL / non-Secularist officers through this exercise.



The best officers in South Asia right? ROFL !!

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Strange army where majors stage coup! :|


----------



## Roybot

This coup has given some bad press to Bangladesh. 

Bangladesh military says it foiled coup

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




LaBong said:


> Strange army where majors stage coup! :|



Only the best ones in South Asia


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I guess its only a good coup when RAW is behind it like Gen. Nasim's attempt in 1996.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Ultra Islamists....in the country and the forum


----------



## LaBong

I feel for you Munshi, must be a pretty sad day for you, Idune, Msaint etc. My condolence.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MBI Munshi said:


> I guess its only a good coup when RAW is behind it like Gen. Nasim's attempt in 1996.



Whats with this "Good Coup-Bad Coup" business, Munshibabu?
Like the "Good Taliban-Bad Taliban" stuff, eh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> *
> Luffy 500: Again, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Yes, I'm Islamophobic.
> 
> I don't want to see Bangladesh turning into a new Afghanistan.
> 
> I'm in Canada because education here is better. This is how the future of Bangladesh should look like.
> 
> The current Bangladeshi model of a country's existence is unsustainable. Sooner or later the country will collapse. We need strong support from a large country like India or China to look for new resources in the oceans or outer space. China only assists us to contain India, but they have no desire to see a powerful nation down here just for the sake of it. But cooperating with India, in the future, would be a better choice because, after all, we're the same race, same people, same blood!*
> 
> 
> PS: I don't mean to offend any of you devout Muslims. Apologies if you misunderstood my message. Nothing against Islam - just don't mix it up with state affairs.



You truly fail at choosing your words carefully.


----------



## Zarvan

Dhaka: Two non-residents Bangladeshis have been identified as the plotters of a conspiracy to overthrow Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas government. 

On Thursday, the Bangladesh military announced that it has foiled a plot by a group of hardline officers to oust Hasina. 

According to reports, Syed Mohammad and Ishraq Hossian plotted the coup. 



Meanwhile, two retired officers  Lt Col Ehsan Yusuf and Major Zakir  have been arrested. Authorities are also looking for another fugitive serving officer, Syed Mohammad Ziaul Haq, who fled his post after the arrest of Yusuf and Zakir. 

Government sources have reportedly confirmed that those nabbed for the attempted coup were "anti-India''. The held sought to reverse the changes made by the Hasina government in 2011 in the Constitution to make it more secular. 

It is also reported that Indian agencies had some information about a possible coup in Bangladesh for the past few days. 


Related Stories
Bangladesh Army `foils bid to topple Hasina govt`
On Thursday, Brigadier General Muhammad Masud Razzaq told a news conference that the military has specific evidence that up to 16 current and former Bangladeshi military officers "with extreme religious views" were involved in the "heinous conspiracy. 

The plot was instigated by Bangladeshi conspirators living abroad, he added. 

The coup attempt underscored tension between Hasina's government and elements of the military that has lingered since a 2009 mutiny. 

In 2009, just two months after Hasina took office after sweeping a general election, Bangladesh border guards mutinied over complaints over pay, perks and promotion prospects. At least 74 military commanders were killed, many of them the commanders of the mutineers. 

Military officials were furious with Hasina for not ordering an assault on the compound, but instead ending the standoff by offering an amnesty to the mutineers that was later rescinded. 

Since then, the military has been pressing for an early trial of the mutineers. Hasina's government is trying more than 800 border guards on charges of killing, arson and looting in Dhaka. Hundreds who mutinied at locations outside the capital have been tried already and sentenced to prison. 

(With Agencys inputs)


----------



## M_Saint

asad71 said:


> Somehow it's hard to buy the coup story put out by the BAL Govt. Looks like a case of an isolated unhappy junior officer being inflated to look like a coup attempt. Perhaps the govt aims at weeding out non-BAL / non-Secularist officers through this exercise.


BRO, Dalal ALers deliberately blew it out of proportion to buy hedge in order to pre-empt any upcoming coup after anticipating some patriotic Civil-MIL's grievances against their superlative dalali of Bharat, anti-state ness, unprecedented Islam bashing and applications of corrupt means to destroy the economic foundation of BD. 

Those Dalaler Baschas aren't stupid but criminals to the core. They are worshipers of tangible power but ultimate oppressors of weak, unfortunates. I'VE various firsthand experiences as I had to hang out with them. I've witnessed so many of their crimes that rims of papers would be needed to describe it. They are extreme cunning but cowards, shrewd but shallow. And you cant even imagine what they can do. By saying this much, I rest my case.


----------



## kobiraaz

Ok Everyone should be careful while posting. They mentioned about a forum. 'soldiers forum'..... whats that?? Most probably defence.pk


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Faarhan said:


> Ok Everyone should be careful while posting. They mentioned about a forum. 'soldiers forum'..... whats that?? Most probably defence.pk


 

Certainly not PDF! Hardly any soldiers here. Mostly kids, teenies and assorted snotties here. Cyber-warriors can hardly be called soldiers. No worries.


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> You don't know anything about Bangladesh if you think Islamic revolution is inevitable in Bangladesh, you should just visit Dhaka if you think that is the case, you will hardly ever hear a story where a hindu and muslim would fight in Bangladesh, we live pretty harmoniously side by side in Bangladesh. The extremist population is very low and does not have the support nor will it ever. Pakistanis are highly religious where Bangladeshis are barely practicing muslims, we are very open minded. Just visit Dhaka, you will know, you will hardly see a hijabi or any religious clothing and mullahs are a very small minority.


Haha. You are confused... Gulshan Baridhara TSC or Bashundhara City isn't Bangladesh.. Secularists are minority. But they control our media. This is why you see them 24/7..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harry Potter

India tip-off foils coup in Bangladesh.
Dipanjan Roy Chaudhury New Delhi, January 20, 2012 | UPDATED 10:21 IST


India has helped Bangladesh avert what could have been reminiscent of the bloody military takeover in the wake of the assassination of the country's founding father, Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, more than 36 years ago.

An attempt by rebels in the Bangladesh army, with the help of "a foreign power", to stage a coup to dislodge Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was foiled.

Though the news of the failed attempt was made public on Thursday, the plot is believed to have been unearthed last month. A military court of inquiry was set up on December 28. The Bangladesh army has assured stern legal measures against all masterminds and conspirators.

Senior minister and Awami League general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam has vowed to punish the conspirators. Sources said a reported tip-off from India helped the army preempt the bid by middle- ranking serving officers with active support from retired armymen.

*It is believed that New Delhi alerted the Hasina government, which enabled the Bangladesh army to trace the plotters by tracking the cell phone call records.
*
Acting swiftly, the government arrested retired officers Lt-Col Ehsan Yusuf and Major Zakir. Army spokesperson Brigadier General Muhammad Masud Razzaq said the duo had "admitted to their role in the plot". The army is also pointing to the role of banned Islamist outfit Hizb ut-Tahrir. But the key plotter, Major Syed Mohammad Ziaul Huq alias Zia, a serving officer, is absconding. He was allegedly in touch with the serving officers through cell phone and internet to hatch the conspiracy.

The role of Major-General Kamruzzman is also under the scanner. He may have been put under house arrest.

Brigadier Razzaq said at the instigation of some non-resident Bangladeshis, some serving as well as retired officers with "extreme religious views have tried to create disorder in the army riding on the religious sentiments of other officers".

"Such heinous attempts are being foiled by the army," he stressed at a press conference on Thursday.

Brigadier Razzaq said Major Zia tried to provoke a "senior officer into using the army against the state and democracy". The officer informed the appropriate authorities and Zia's leave and transfer order was cancelled. But he did not return to work and is still engaged in trying to organise subversive activities.

As many as 14 to 16 people are believed to be linked to the coup attempt.

*Though the army did not name the "foreign power" that is suspected to have a hand, it is understood that Bangladesh is closely monitoring the recent visit of a senior Pakistani diplomat to Kolkata.*

Hardliners and Islamists in Bangladesh and their supporters in the army are believed to be wary of the country's close relations with India since Hasina's return to power in 2009.

Sources said the ongoing war crime trial of top Jamaat-e-Islami leadership, who collaborated with the Pakistan army in 1971, could also be a reason behind the coup attempt. The Jamaat's link with Pakistan is no secret.



SHEIKH HASINA: A SURVIVOR

AUGUST 1975: When her father and rest of family was assassinated, Sheikh Hasina was saved as she was in Germany.

AUGUST 21, 2004: Grenade attack on Hasina, then Opposition leader, killed Awami League leaders but she escaped. Role of then PM Khaleda Zia's son Tareque Rehman under scanner.

FEBRUARY 2009: Mutiny in Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) was an attempt to destablise Hasina government less than two months after coming to power. Scores of army officers killed. It pitted army against BDR.

India tip-off foils coup in Bangladesh : Neighbours News - India Today

You Bangladeshi's should be grateful to us.Otherwise you would have lost your democracy.


----------



## Zabaniyah

^India -->


----------



## Harry Potter

Zabaniya said:


> ^India -->


No need to bow before us BDian.A thank you would suffice.


----------



## kobiraaz

With The Help of India, Bangladesh foiled a Pro Pakistan coup linked with Hizbut Tahrir- it is no more 1971 losers, people are more educated, they have access to net. Propaganda will not work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

aazidane said:


> So some extremist idiot decides to plan a coup being a major at that posts his view on fb to do it, in fact if you are planning a coup fb should be the last place to provide details about it....what a moron! First of all no coup is possible in BD without the backing of the 46th brigade and the tank regiment in Savar and a major is too small a rank for anything to happen. You need brigadiers and generals atleast. BAL generals saw it as an oppurtunity to play politics and get the west in their side to show that this country is full of fundamentalists and to remain in power; exposing a small incident by an idiot and making it a big issue....a great PR stunt and making a mountain of a mole hill by the BAL government!



& there are high possibilities that this PR stunt in which the BAL has used a sensitive & sacred institution like the army when we all know that withholding some pro-BAL elements the larger part of the army & the people in general are getting fed up of BAL's rule specially when the wounds of the pilkhana massacre & the hidden agenda behind it are still not healed, coupled up with the recent announcement of BNP's movement to oust the govt on jan 20 , now coming to analyze how sensitive the Bangladeshi people are regarding the country, & the Geo-Strategic environment along with the economic crisis in E.U & the U.S & the increasing assertiveness & interest of China in the region, compels me to think that chances are high that this treacherous trick played by the BAL is going to backfire on it big time

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hizb-ut-Tahir? Pakistan? Where they get this? Lolz...what a bunch of fanboys


----------



## Luffy 500

I sincerely pray to Allah(swt) that this BAL plan to destroy the Army backfires. Awamis are BAL after all and they can only depend on India by licking the bharati BALs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

genmirajborgza786 said:


> & there are high possibilities that this PR stunt in which the BAL has used a sensitive & sacred institution like the army when we all know that withholding some pro-BAL elements the larger part of the army & the people in general are getting fed up of BAL's rule specially when the wounds of the pilkhana massacre & the hidden agenda behind it are still not healed, coupled up with the recent announcement of BNP's movement to oust the govt on jan 20 , now coming to analyze how sensitive the Bangladeshi people are regarding the country, & the Geo-Strategic environment along with the economic crisis in E.U & the U.S & the increasing assertiveness & interest of China in the region, compels me to think that chances are high that this treacherous trick played by the BAL is going to backfire on it big time


Gemini sir what happened to your rational approach, or does bd flag took a toll on it? Do you think bd army spokesperson and top generals are al cadre?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Gemini sir what happened to your rational approach, or does bd flag took a toll on it? Do you think bd army spokesperson and top generals are al cadre?



There's politics in the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


> There's politics in the army.



I'm sure they are Indian Dalal as well.


----------



## Bang Galore

Harry Potter said:


> Brigadier Razzaq said at the instigation of some *non-resident Bangladeshis*, some serving as well as retired officers with "extreme religious views have tried to create disorder in the army riding on the religious sentiments of other officers".



Know a few here that fit that bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

1.The elements of a coup are missing here. Nah, this doesn't look like a coup at all. Probably a bearded EME/Engr Major's isolated case of personal discipline being inflated to weed out non-BAL elements in BA.

2. This has been happening since mid-Dec, and now, afer well over a month, the Provost Marshal comes forward without much info. Is BA treating this as a Discipline / "A" matter? In case of a coup attempt DMI/DGFI should have been involved.

3. Could blow into Hasina's face much like Gen Akbar's Agartala Case had back-fired into Ayub Khan's face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Hasina or not Hasina, AL or Jamaat, what Army has to do with it? Winter is running out soon. Go back to your drilling camp.

Major Zia is certainly a nut case like any other fanatic (we seen few in PDF) who thinks an insignificant major like him can orchestrate a coup and topple the whole army as well as government.


----------



## TopCat

genmirajborgza786 said:


> & there are high possibilities that this PR stunt in which the BAL has used a sensitive & sacred institution like the army when we all know that withholding some pro-BAL elements the larger part of the army & the people in general are getting fed up of BAL's rule specially when the wounds of the pilkhana massacre & the hidden agenda behind it are still not healed, coupled up with the recent announcement of BNP's movement to oust the govt on jan 20 , now coming to analyze how sensitive the Bangladeshi people are regarding the country, & the Geo-Strategic environment along with the economic crisis in E.U & the U.S & the increasing assertiveness & interest of China in the region, compels me to think that chances are high that this treacherous trick played by the BAL is going to *backfire* on it big time



There will be no fire, back or front. Take my word.


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> There's politics in the army.



There is no politics in Army below the Generals rank. Like any other army in the world everybody does some lobbying for the highest post. Its normal.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> There is no politics in Army below the Generals rank. Like any other army in the world everybody does some lobbying for the highest post. Its normal.



Actually politics starts in the army from the level of full colonels, trust me brother on this I have played golf in kurmitola golf club since the age of 7. Below the level of ful colonels the army officers rarely hold any authority or any value so all this coup talks about majors and Lt. colonels are big red baboon bollocks.


----------



## kobiraaz

^ Guess what i had a friend who once told me he could not get himself admitted into Armed forces medical college as his father is pro BNP colonel and pro-awami viva board didn't allow him after passing through written... He is reading in a private medical now... I don't know the truth. Maybe he didn't do well in Viva. But his statement indicates that our army is divided like any other organizations in Bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

lol brother a relative of mine got denied SSF because of one of his connections with BNP. Army personals in BD dont even talk to each other these, there is a great mistrust in the organization.


----------



## xataxsata

Faarhan said:


> Ok Everyone should be careful while posting. They mentioned about a forum. 'soldiers forum'..... whats that?? Most probably defence.pk



If yes i proposes the name of Faarhan (student wing member), MBI Munshi, Al Zakir, idajani, integra, Zabaniya.

Bangladesh authorities should investigate thoroughly


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> There will be no fire, back or front. Take my word.



Got to agree with you, it was a genius masterstroke by the BAL government with generals going on National TV and all, making a mountain of a mole hill. Right now the moral in the army is at its lowest i bet.

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------




xataxsata said:


> If yes i proposes the name of Faarhan (student wing member), MBI Munshi, Al Zakir, idajani, integra, Zabaniya.
> 
> Bangladesh authorities should investigate thoroughly



Brother, it is PDF. But I don't think Bangladesh authroties can ask the IP addresses from PDF and nor will PDF will hand them out.


----------



## kobiraaz

xataxsata said:


> If yes i proposes the name of Faarhan (student wing member), MBI Munshi, Al Zakir, idajani, integra, Zabaniya.
> 
> Bangladesh authorities should investigate thoroughly


lol, they have many better things to do like playing Golf with Aazidane or Go shopping in an Army Jeep than chasing cyber warriors And pdf is not social community network site like fb twitter blogs which motivates a large group of people....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Investigation and Bangladesh in the same line is an oxymoron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> lol, they have many better things to do like playing Golf with Aazidane or Go shopping in an Army Jeep than chasing cyber warriors And pdf is not social community network site like fb twitter blogs which motivates a large group of people....



If you google, PDF is one of the few places you can talk about Bangladeshi politics/mainly defense and one of the major ones.


----------



## scholseys

Coup foiled to dislodge Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina | Mail Online

Proof that RAW is running Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azbaroj

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;: &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;
à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦²à¦¾à¦¦à§à¦¶à§à¦° à¦¸à§à¦¨à¦¾à¦¬à¦¾à¦¹à¦¿à¦¨à§ à¦à¦¨à¦à¦£ à¦¥à§à¦à§ à¦¬à¦¿à¦à§à¦à¦¿à¦¨à§à¦¨ à¦¨à§: à¦¸à¦¿à¦°à¦¾à¦à§à¦° à¦°à¦¹à¦®à¦¾à¦¨


----------



## scholseys

azbaroj said:


> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;: &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;
> à¦¬à¦¾à¦&#8218;à¦²à¦¾à¦¦à§&#8225;à¦¶à§&#8225;à¦° à¦¸à§&#8225;à¦¨à¦¾à¦¬à¦¾à¦¹à¦¿à¦¨à§&#8364; à¦&#339;à¦¨à¦&#8212;à¦£ à¦¥à§&#8225;à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦¬à¦¿à¦&#353;à§à¦&#8250;à¦¿à¦¨à§à¦¨ à¦¨à§&#376;: à¦¸à¦¿à¦°à¦¾à¦&#339;à§à¦° à¦°à¦¹à¦®à¦¾à¦¨



Brother, any english links? I have a very hard time reading Bangla.


----------



## azbaroj

aazidane said:


> Brother, any english links? I have a very hard time reading Bangla.


Sorry brother this interview was in Bangla , with Radio Tehran , If you have problem with font you may DL it from following link
font


----------



## Varunastra

RAW is doing a great job!!!!!!..................I LOVE MY EVIL INDIA!!!!!!!................either they co-operate with us or become a failed state!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLUE_ Pheonix

ya just like pakistan ab bangladesh me bhi sab kam raw hi karti hai. acha bhi kare to gali do. abhi koi bangladesh me pata bhi helega to uske piche RAW ka hath hai.


----------



## nalandapride

aazidane said:


> Brother, any english links? I have a very hard time reading Bangla.



Use Google translator.


----------



## Amolthebest

Other from illegal migrants we Dont care for Bangladesh. Just feel sad for haseena and few democratic Bangladesh


----------



## monitor

Amolthebest said:


> Other from illegal migrants we Dont care for Bangladesh. Just feel sad for haseena and few democratic Bangladesh


 

In Your dictionary only portrait Hasina as democratic because she and her associate can fulfill your wet dream .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Amolthebest said:


> Other from illegal migrants we Dont care for Bangladesh. Just feel sad for haseena and few democratic Bangladesh



Democracy and BAL does not go in the same line. BAL has never won an election fair and square, never, not even in 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Md Akmal

BLUE_ Pheonix said:


> ya just like pakistan ab bangladesh me bhi sab kam raw hi karti hai. acha bhi kare to gali do. abhi koi bangladesh me pata bhi helega to uske piche RAW ka hath hai.



@ *"Apne bilqul shach kaha, ye ham nahi 40 shalki tarekh khaita hai".*

@ *" Bharat ne 40 shalme hamare koi achcha kam hi nehi kia"*

@ _*" Hamare mulkme pette ko vi RAW hi hilata hai. Patta kudhba khud nahi girta "*_


----------



## Luffy 500

Amolthebest said:


> Other from illegal migrants we Dont care for Bangladesh. Just feel sad for haseena and few democratic Bangladesh


 
You guys can only lick BAL since only BAL can make you wet dreams come true. ITS ok to feel 
sorry for you BAL stooges. A really pathetic state of mind you Indians have.lol:


----------



## LaBong

Luffy 500 said:


> You guys can only lick BAL since only BAL can make you wet dreams come true. ITS ok to feel
> sorry for you BAL stooges. A really pathetic state of mind you Indians have.lol:



Dont worry, we will also pay Khaleda Anti enough to make her sing our tune.


----------



## nalandapride

LaBong said:


> Dont worry, we will also pay Khaleda Anti enough to make her sing our tune.



Don't worry buddy, even Khaleda Zia come back she will again ensure that more "Made in India" goods are dumped in Bangladeshi market as she did in her previous regime, even she keep on crying Anti-India rhetoric to show her care for Bangladeshi Awaam.


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Dont worry, we will also pay Khaleda Anti enough to make her sing our tune.


 
That Easy?? You are talking about Begum Zia, Wife of Zia Ur Rah-man, Savior of Bangladesh Twice! 

Khaleda Is clean. No charge against her was proven, will never be proven.

Hasina sings your tone because India watches her back! 

Money?? Bangladeshis have enough Money! Money is not a factor!


----------



## LaBong

nalandapride said:


> Don't worry buddy, even Khaleda Zia come back she will again ensure that more "Made in India" goods are dumped in Bangladeshi market as she did in her previous regime, even she keep on crying Anti-India rhetoric to show her care for Bangladeshi Awaam.



Only in Khaleda's case, all the cut money went to Tareq Zia's pocket(who's now chilling in England). Atleast Hasina contributing to economy in whatever way she can.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> That Easy?? You are talking about Begum Zia, Wife of Zia Ur Rah-man, Savior of Bangladesh Twice!
> 
> Khaleda Is clean. No charge against her was proven, will never be proven.
> 
> Hasina sings your tone because India watches her back!
> 
> Money?? Bangladeshis have enough Money! Money is not a factor!



It's seems President Zia ur Rahman should have been more careful at choosing bride, at least a graduate could have been better.


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> Mathae Kapor daoa ar hijab pora ak jinish na! *I live in Bangladesh for 4 months a year, i am only in Canada for education, after 3 years I will go back to Bangladesh and join politics*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aazidane said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know anything about Bangladesh if you think Islamic revolution is inevitable in Bangladesh, you should just visit Dhaka if you think that is the case, you will hardly ever hear a story where a hindu and muslim would fight in Bangladesh, we live pretty harmoniously side by side in Bangladesh. The extremist population is very low and does not have the support nor will it ever. *Pakistanis are highly religious where Bangladeshis are barely practicing muslims, we are very open minded. Just visit Dhaka, you will know, you will hardly see a hijabi or any religious clothing and mullahs are a very small minority*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aazidane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, any english links? *I have a very hard time reading Bangla*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I have feeling that either you are a pathetic liar or Awami deceptionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## scholseys

paranoid much? i can read bangla is that it takes me a long to read it as I have to spell most of the words. I went to scholastica; then American International School in Dhaka as a kid, did my high school in ireland at a boarding school and currently doing my studies in Canada. AISD and scholastica had only one subject in Bangla and the level was not good. Stop spreading propaganda about me, you have no proof of me being a BAL supporter.


----------



## nalandapride

LaBong said:


> Only in Khaleda's case, all the cut money went to Tareq Zia's pocket(who's now chilling in England). Atleast Hasina contributing to economy in whatever way she can.



Who cares. Khaleda Zia won't allow Indian companies in Bangaldesh but allow dumping of more Indian goods and means our people will get more jobs and profits for increased demands of goods from Bangladesh. And who enjoys in Bangladesh, its not our matter because even in this case we are not facing any loss.


----------



## Zabaniyah

I also have difficulty in reading Bangla since I grew up mostly abroad throughout my life. Does that mean I am a closet Awami/Bharti lover? 

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




LaBong said:


> Only in Khaleda's case, all the cut money went to Tareq Zia's pocket(who's now chilling in England). Atleast Hasina contributing to economy in whatever way she can.



Joy owns numerous properties in Jacksonville, Florida. 


LaBong said:


> It's seems President Zia ur Rahman should have been more careful at choosing bride, at least a graduate could have been better.



Agreed


----------



## kobiraaz

OK I GOT A PLUS IN BOTH BANGLA 1ST PAPER AND BANGLA 2ND PAPER IN MY SSC EXAM  ...


----------



## Zabaniyah

^WTF is with the Bharti flag in your avatar?


----------



## prabhakar

what is Bharti ? I have seen a lot of people using that word ? IT is basically a surname or a girl's name


----------



## Al-zakir

^^

Have you converted to Bharti recently???


----------



## Al-zakir

Zabaniya said:


> I also have difficulty in reading Bangla since I grew up mostly abroad throughout my life. Does that mean I am a closet Awami/Bharti lover?




Many occasions, you have pledge your allegiance to Al, la-Hasina and sometime toward Bharat. Hence, your identity is well known although you are trying to blend in among the nationalists with deception. You are not a true Bangladeshi unless you are a nationalist. Kapish.


----------



## nalandapride

Zabaniya said:


> I also have difficulty in reading Bangla since I grew up mostly abroad throughout my life. Does that mean I am a closet Awami/Bharti lover?



Gosh!!! I have seen many Indian Bengalis, wherever they live in India, their parents always ensure that their Children should know Bengali language, Bengali literature, Bengali folk music and folk dance though mutual co-operation.

Don't you have that tradition among Bangladeshi.


----------



## kobiraaz

nalandapride said:


> Gosh!!! I have seen many Indian Bengalis, wherever they live in India, their parents always ensure that their Children should know Bengali language, Bengali literature, Bengali folk music and folk dance though mutual co-operation.
> 
> Don't you have that tradition among Bangladeshi.



lol, my mother was like Hitler, i had to learn Rabindra Sangit to fulfill her wish!!


----------



## scholseys

nalandapride said:


> Gosh!!! I have seen many Indian Bengalis, wherever they live in India, their parents always ensure that their Children should know Bengali language, Bengali literature, Bengali folk music and folk dance though mutual co-operation.
> 
> Don't you have that tradition among Bangladeshi.



I am greatly into Bangladeshi culture, arts and music, its just I have a hard time reading Bangla, since I have to spell it, I can read it but it takes longer and besides reading on a computer screen is much more difficult with the lighting.


----------



## Luffy 500

nalandapride said:


> Gosh!!! I have seen many Indian Bengalis, wherever they live in India, their parents always ensure that their Children should know Bengali language, Bengali literature, Bengali folk music and folk dance though mutual co-operation.
> 
> Don't you have that tradition among Bangladeshi.



Well majority of us do know very good bengali. But some in English medium can't read bengali very well and some of them have a
hard time speaking Bangla. I know how to read & write bangla very well but do lot of spelling mistakes.


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> Many occasions, you have pledge your allegiance to Al, la-Hasina and sometime toward Bharat. Hence, your identity is well known although you are trying to blend in among the nationalists with deception. You are not a true Bangladeshi unless you are a nationalist. Kapish.



i dont think so, People like Zabanya represents Majority of Bangladeshis who are open to constructive discussion. If you( islamists) want to rule Bangladesh.... Your first Job will be convincing such people.. not irritating them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nalandapride

Faarhan said:


> lol, my mother was like Hitler, i had to learn Rabindra Sangit to fulfill her wish!!



Yes, I know I had many Bengalis with me in Bihar and everyone had Harmonium at their home and every evening we used to listen Bengali music from the houses of our Bengali neighbors. Many used to Sing "Tame Ekla chalo re" in my school function every year.


----------



## Luffy 500

Faarhan what's with the INDIAN flag in your avatar?


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> Many occasions, you have pledge your allegiance to Al, la-Hasina and sometime toward Bharat. Hence, your identity is well known although you are trying to blend in among the nationalists with deception. You are not a true Bangladeshi unless you are a nationalist. Kapish.



Al Zakir is an islamist i bet, or worse a fascist, he is not open to discussions. I bet he is from sylhet where theology prevails over logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalandapride

Luffy 500 said:


> Well majority of us do know very good bengali. But some in English medium can't read bengali very well and some of them have a
> hard time speaking Bangla. I know how to read & write bangla very well but do lot of spelling mistakes.



I also studied in English medium but their Hindi syllabus was tough one. CBSE board teaches two types of Hindi, tough one for native speakers and easy one for non-native speakers.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> Many occasions, you have pledge your allegiance to Al, la-Hasina and sometime toward Bharat. Hence, your identity is well known although you are trying to blend in among the nationalists with deception. You are not a true Bangladeshi unless you are a nationalist. Kapish.



mmm...maybe...

I do intend for amicable relations with Bharot since...well we are surrounded by it. But it should be based on a fair relationship. 

No, I do not like Hasina or Khaleda. And to hell with their families. 



nalandapride said:


> Gosh!!! I have seen many Indian Bengalis, wherever they live in India, their parents always ensure that their Children should know Bengali language, Bengali literature, Bengali folk music and folk dance though mutual co-operation.
> 
> Don't you have that tradition among Bangladeshi.



I do not know about others. But, my parents were never forceful on me over language and culture. I mostly grew up in a Western environment.


----------



## scholseys

nalandapride said:


> Yes, I know I had many Bengalis with me in Bihar and everyone had Harmonium at their home and every evening we used to listen Bengali music from the houses of our Bengali neighbors. Many used to Sing "Tame Ekla chalo re" in my school function every year.



Women in my family did rabindra sangith, i for some reason was into sports.

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




nalandapride said:


> I also studied in English medium but their Hindi syllabus was tough one. CBSE board teaches two types of Hindi, tough one for native speakers and easy one for non-native speakers.



Our Bangla syllabus was a joke, i know this dude that was learning Ko Kho Go 2 weeks before his o levels exams lol


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> Al Zakir is an islamist i bet, or worse a fascist, he is not open to discussions. I bet he is from sylhet where they prefer theology prevails over logic.



I am Islamic but not fascist and yes, I am from Sylhet. I hailed from around Mazar of Hazrat Shah Jalal. 

I can not be illogical because otherwise I would have gotten F in my Digital logic courses.


----------



## scholseys

Yes Sylhetis have a thing for theism.


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> Al Zakir is an islamist i bet, or worse



Being Islamic is bad to you????????

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




Luffy 500 said:


> Faarhan what's with the INDIAN flag in your avatar?



i changed it. okay?? Khush???  ...


----------



## Zabaniyah

I have known many Sylhetis during my time in the UK. They do really well throughout their generations. 

@Farhaan: now that's more I like it


----------



## LaBong

whats up with the sudden bonhomie, come back to trolling people!


----------



## Luffy 500

Al-zakir said:


> I am Islamic but not fascist and yes, I am from Sylhet. I hailed from around Mazar of Hazrat Shah Jalal.
> 
> I can not be illogical because otherwise I would have gotten F in my Digital logic courses.


 
Zakir Bhai I from sylhet too. I guess we both have similar line of thought but I believe Zanbiya Is being
neutral here. No matter what everyone's ideology is we are all Bangladeshis and are well aware of
the Bharati aggression. That's what really matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Al Zakir is an islamist i bet, or worse a fascist, he is not open to discussions. *I bet he is from sylhet where theology prevails over logic*.



Where the fck did you come up with this??? Did you ever seen an idiot/irrational politicians from Sylhet ever. Did you see Bangla Bhai type fanatic from Sylhet? Did Jaamat ever won a seat from Sylhet? 
Sticking to conservative lifestyle does not make anybdy theologist..

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Seems like too many sylhetis are in this forum... 
keep it up guys... LOL


----------



## Luffy 500

Faarhan said:


> i changed it. okay?? Khush???  ...



Now that's more like it. I thought we lost you to the awami brigade.


----------



## nalandapride

Anyway Bangladeshis when you guys say Bharati it sound Peculiar to us. In India Bharati is used as first name for girls and last name for boys. We call it Bharatiya for Indian.


----------



## kobiraaz

Well, Shayekh Abdur Rahman was found in Sylhet! 

Abbottabad= Laden , Sylhet = shayekh


----------



## TopCat

nalandapride said:


> Anyway Bangladeshis when you guys say Bharati it sound Peculiar to us. In India Bharati is used as first name for girls and last name for boys. We call it Bharatiya for Indian.



But Urdu speakers likes you to be called Bharati.. Its a new word for us too.. but we started liking that word for sure... LOL

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> Well, Shayekh Abdur Rahman was found in Sylhet!
> 
> Abbottabad= Laden , Sylhet = shayekh



Huh, he hid himself there probably thinking that the place would be the last to be suspected.. who knows. Abbottabad bears the same logic.


----------



## azbaroj

aazidane said:


> Al Zakir is an islamist i bet, or worse a fascist, he is not open to discussions. I bet he is from sylhet where theology prevails over logic.


Please withdraw your comment , I am also from sylhet , what is wrong with Sylhet . Your comment is so much regional , many of us forget that forum topic is Bangladesh Coup .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

that was a nice place. I lived just beside that house for a week. Shaplabag near MC college Tilagor.


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> whats up with the sudden bonhomie, come back to trolling people!



Stop whining and trolling on BD defense. 



Luffy 500 said:


> Zakir Bhai I from sylhet too. I guess we both have similar line of thought but I believe Zanbiya Is being neutral here. No matter what everyone's ideology is we are all Bangladeshis and are well aware of
> the Bharati aggression. That's what really matters.



Most Bangladeshis aren't truly aligned to BNP or AL. Only a handful of people pledge die hard allegiance to BNP and AL respectively. Most people vote swinging between BNP and AL. 

Jatiya Party = dead. 

Jamaat doesn't even acknowledge the country's existence. No matter how pious they are, everything they do and say are mostly void because of that very reason. 

Bangladesh Communist Party? Are those guys even alive? 

It is these people that decide who comes to power given that the elections are consistent (even if there's some vote rigging). This is not just my opinion, but a fact after some data mining. 

But this time, the AL won way too many seats whereas the BNP got too few due to the works of 'magic hands'. Although, the AL would've still won because people were frustrated with Tarek and his goons. Also, all the never-ending popular politics done by Hasina and 'digital Bangladesh'. 

All people want is good and efficient governance. They could care less about ideologies, and I think neither are the leaders of both BNP and AL  They are too busy settling their kids abroad along with bags of money 

Where's the patriotism!? 

Bharot? Hell, those guys just take advantage of whatever is out there. They don't care about principles or ethics. They are opportunistic invaders. Through and through. 

Also, I believe they are ideologically inclined to some extent. Notice? The Bharots here lose their minds whenever they hear of the Muslim Ummah. Even a mere whisper of the term. They have identity and historical issues themselves, backed by a lot of propaganda and plenty of jingoism. And that's what makes them dangerous.

By the way, in case anyone is wondering...I was born in Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azbaroj

Zabania , what is Geekadesh ? is it means chittagong ?


----------



## azbaroj

Faarhan said:


> that was a nice place. I lived just beside that house for a week. Shaplabag near MC college Tilagor.


Near Shurjodigal bari ? That time when Abdur Rahman was caught ? So he was your neighbor !


----------



## Zabaniyah

azbaroj said:


> Zabania , what is Geekadesh ? is it means chittagong ?



A pun term. Geek + Bangladesh. Nation of Geeks.


----------



## Luffy 500

Zabaniya said:


> Stop whining and trolling on BD defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Bangladeshis aren't truly aligned to BNP or AL. Only a handful of people pledge die hard allegiance to BNP and AL respectively. Most people vote swinging between BNP and AL.
> 
> Jatiya Party = dead.
> 
> Jamaat doesn't even acknowledge the country's existence. No matter how pious they are, everything they do and say are mostly void because of that very reason.
> 
> Bangladesh Communist Party? Are those guys even alive?
> 
> It is these people that decide who comes to power given that the elections are consistent (even if there's some vote rigging). This is not just my opinion, but a fact after some data mining.
> 
> But this time, the AL won way too many seats whereas the BNP got too few due to the works of 'magic hands'. Although, the AL would've still won because people were frustrated with Tarek and his goons. Also, all the never-ending popular politics done by Hasina and 'digital Bangladesh'.
> 
> All people want is good and efficient governance. They could care less about ideologies, and I think neither are the leaders of both BNP and AL  They are too busy settling their kids abroad along with bags of money
> 
> Where's the patriotism!?
> 
> Bharot? Hell, those guys just take advantage of whatever is out there. They don't care about principles or ethics. They are opportunistic invaders. Through and through.
> 
> Also, I believe they are ideologically inclined to some extent. Notice? The Bharots here lose their minds whenever they hear of the Muslim Ummah. Even a mere whisper of the term. They have identity and historical issues themselves, backed by a lot of propaganda and plenty of jingoism. And that's what makes them dangerous.
> 
> By the way, in case anyone is wondering...I was born in Chittagong.



Well you are right to some extent about the swinging voters. But I believe BNP is the lesser evil of the two. They are way
better than AL in almost everything and they have proved it again & again. AL & BNP are not the same. Hasina doesn't have
her kids or any member of the family at BD and constantly fears death. ANd compare that with Khaleda. Two of the sons were
badly tortured by the traitor moin's & fakurl's GOV. BNP never had a share market scam while after 1996 this is the 2nd time
AL destroyed the share market completely. BNP never sold off our vital interest to a forgein country like AL. BNP didn't sign
the peace deal on CHT giving the terrorist Shanti Bhahini atonomy to rule CHT but the traitorous AL did it in 1997 on Bharati
backing. There are so many other Eg showing BNP patriotism if you search our history. *The only thing BNP is bad is at 
showcasing there achievement in the MEDIA while AL is very good at propaganda and repeating lies*. DID you ever see BNP
barricading & beating up the AL when they were in power from 2001-2006. *BNP has always shown their democratic mindset 
unlike the autocratic Bakshali AL*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

I read and write Bangla very well indeed . My hand writing was always awful but legible


----------



## Al-zakir

Faarhan said:


> Well, Shayekh Abdur Rahman was found in Sylhet!
> 
> Abbottabad= Laden , Sylhet = shayekh



He was found in Sylhet but not a Sylheti. By the way, do you know that he was brother in law of Zillur Rehmand-Awami leader and current president of BD.

Sylhet Zindabad.


----------



## punit

> Democracy and BAL does not go in the same line. BAL has never won an election fair and square, never, not even in 1970.



for closet jamatis reality of an independent BD must be nightmarish


----------



## idune

Zabaniya said:


> Jamaat doesn't even acknowledge the country's existence. No matter how pious they are, everything they do and say are mostly void because of that very reason.


 
Do you have any proof of your claim? What is your source of such conclusion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Clear indian involvement in false flag operation to purge any officer who does not support indian attempt to make Bangladesh army its subservient. On same token this indian directed and managed false flag operation is used to flasely implicate opposition when they have drawn huge pulic support. Indian PM assurrd Awami regime of help them keep in power is a direct interference in Bangladesh internal matter. Another proof that awami regime had came to power and planning to be in power with indian subversion and interference. This clearly make the way for Bangladesh to interfere in internal indian matters specially NE independence. 

:: ???????? ????? :: ????? :: ????? ??????-??????? ???: ????????? ??? ??????? ????? ????? ???????


----------



## eastwatch

It is an overstatement to say there was a coup attempt when only a few junior officers were making mobile phone conversations at the behest of that Major Zia, who fled when DGFI found out his allience with the radicals. He looks more like a Madrasa Mullah than a military officer. Bangladesh military is unnecessarily portraying a little affair into an ATTEMPTED coup. 

Zia should come out of his hiding and face court martial. All the radical bugs must be found out and ousted from our military. Zia will certainly have to divulge information about his radical colleagues who want to take the country to 6th century Zahilism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> I am Islamic but not fascist and yes, I am from Sylhet. I hailed from around Mazar of Hazrat Shah Jalal.
> I can not be illogical because otherwise I would have gotten F in my Digital logic courses.



Do not make people laugh, please, by claiming something that you are not. You are one of the most inensitive illogical minded persons. Logic is not only for reading to get good scoring in the schools. Practice in logic is what is important, which you do not certainly do. You are the guy who even after 60 years want Urdu as our national language. You are beating even your ESTEEMED Gulam Azam, who was a student leader in Dhaka University and was in the forefront of language movement from 1948 to 1952. 

Get rid of your mental slavery and servitude attitude towards anything related to Pakistan and Urdu. Moreover, your URDU and Bharatis' HINDI are EXACTLY the same language. Only, Urdu is written in Arabic script and Hindi in Devnagari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=219282

Saturday, January 21, 2012Front PageAttempted Coup in Army
Major Zia used UK mobile SIM to talk to officers 
Star Report 

One of the main suspects of the recent coup attempt in the army, Maj Syed Mohammad Ziaul Haque, who is absconding, used a roaming UK mobile SIM card to speak about the plot with at least 11 army officers of different ranks, army sources said.

He also used hi-tech software to operate on the internet through his laptop, said the sources adding that his detailed bio-data along with his photo has been sent to different cantonments and other law enforcement agencies to track him down.

A senior official in the army told The Daily Star yesterday that Zia, a former student of the Military Institute of Science and Technology, is very intelligent and an expert in information technology, and that is why it has been hard for the authorities to trace him. 

He was commissioned as an army officer through the 41 long course of Bangladesh Military Academy. 

Zia had long telephone conversations with some mid-ranking and junior officers at different cantonments and tried to inspire them to move towards Dhaka with their forces to make the plot successful on the night of Jan 10 or 11, the sources said.

Army investigators found involvement of Zia, who hails from Mostafapur village of Moulvibazar district, while interrogating Lt Col (retd) Ehsan Yusuf after his arrest on December 15 from his Matikata residence near Dhaka Cantonment along with his laptop.

Another suspect Maj (retd) Zakir is also currently detained.

The suspected planners of the coup attempt were propagating among some army officers establishment of Islamic rule in the country by toppling the incumbent elected government, the sources said.

They also planned to make senior army officers ministers of their government if their plot became successful, the sources added.

Army investigators are now trying to unearth the detail of the plan. 

The army on Thursday said it foiled a "coup attempt to overthrow the present democratic government".

A band of religious fanatics, comprising mid-ranking officers and their retired colleagues, was involved in the failed putsch, Brig Gen Muhammad Mashud Razzaq said at a press briefing.

At the instigation of some non-resident Bangladeshis, they sought to "disrupt democracy by creating anarchy in the army, cashing in on the fanaticism of others", said an army statement.

Father of Zia, Syed Zillul Haque, a businessman, told The Daily Star over the phone last night that he was urging his son, through the media, to report to his senior officers immediately to show respect to the army and the law of the country. "None including my son is above the motherland and its law," he said from his Baridhara DOHS residence in the capital.

Zillul claimed that he has no contact with Zia since December 23 last year. He said many people wanted to know about Zia's whereabouts but he does not know. 

He said Zia used to be a moderate practicing Muslim, but he submerged himself in hardline religiosity after his first wife died of cancer. Asked whether he believes Zia was involved in the plot against the army and the government, Zillul said he could not say for sure until he talks to his son.

The army sources said Maj Zia had been absent from work for 21 days once without any permission. Back then his unprofessional behaviour was forgiven because he is a recipient of the sword of honour.


----------



## Perceptron

How many more failed states India is going to get in her neighbourhood ? Goddamn, everyone of them has had a military takeover or an attempted one. Just when one thought that Burma was in the transition process of a democracy, when one thought the idea of a strong South (East) Asia stretching from Afghanistan to Vietnam is maturing, we go and see something like this.

India should start an active redressal mechanism for all neighbourhood concerns and i think SAARC needs to be more empowered to highlight these. First, India should see to it that it actively complete the fencing Indo-Bangla border. Next, all outstanding land, water and trade disputes needs to be undertaken in a proactive fashion. Heck, each of the Indian states neighbouring Banglaland needs to have a "sit-down" once every 6 months. Too much time has been spent with our thumbs in our a$$es and India needs to take up the gauntlet in this front.


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> Do you have any proof of your claim? What is your source of such conclusion?



And you'd wonder why that particular party hardly got many votes in the country's 40-year history. They actively lobbied against the independence of Bangladesh. 

I hope you are not one of those guys living abroad trying to conspire a coup against an *elected* government 

I know that this government is not very popular, but there's not enough justification of a coup. Let Bangladeshis themselves decide their fate.


----------



## Avisheik

Perceptron said:


> How many more failed states India is going to get in her neighbourhood ? Goddamn, everyone of them has had a military takeover or an attempted one. Just when one thought that Burma was in the transition process of a democracy, when one thought the idea of a strong South (East) Asia stretching from Afghanistan to Vietnam is maturing, we go and see something like this.
> 
> India should start an active redressal mechanism for all neighbourhood concerns and i think SAARC needs to be more empowered to highlight these. First, India should see to it that it actively complete the fencing Indo-Bangla border. Next, all outstanding land, water and trade disputes needs to be undertaken in a proactive fashion. Heck, each of the Indian states neighbouring Banglaland needs to have a "sit-down" once every 6 months. Too much time has been spent with our thumbs in our a$$es and India needs to take up the gauntlet in this front.



Guys, Dada india is coming.


----------



## Zabaniyah

^When? How? How soon?


----------



## Avisheik

Damn i missed out so much of the discussion. 

Anyway, this guy was stupid to try to do a coup with a few officers, furthermore posting it on facebook. Furthermore, even though he is clearly frustrated, he should not have resorted to a "coup", this marginalises the nuetralilty of the army. Anyway a coup by this few military men would have only resulted in AL getting a even more firm grip on bangladesh

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




Zabaniya said:


> ^When? How? How soon?



When: Every 6 months as mentioned by perceptron

How: Dadas are coming on their gadhas


----------



## Zabaniyah

Not only did the moron posted on Facebook. He included his name, ID and rank. 

Yes, I seriously thought that the mail originated from a troll. But sadly, it was a *real* moron. And these guys are serving our armed forces *facepalm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Zabaniya said:


> Not only did the moron posted on Facebook. He included his name, ID and rank.
> 
> Yes, I seriously thought that the mail originated from a troll. But sadly, it was a *real* moron. And these guys are serving our armed forces *facepalm*



I think bangladeshis(those who are not internet savvy) thinks that facebook is like a passport. They freaking put passort sized formal photos as their profile pic. They include all their god damn information online( some even post their real addressses). Worst of all they keep it open for any tom, dick and harry to see


----------



## Zabaniyah

So much for 'digital Bangladesh'


----------



## Md Akmal

Al-zakir said:


> He was found in Sylhet but not a Sylheti. By the way, do you know that he was brother in law of Zillur Rehmand-Awami leader and current president of BD.
> 
> Sylhet Zindabad.



@ It is not Zillur Rahman but Nanok that is why he took the leading role in Peelkhana inccident.


----------



## BLUE_ Pheonix

Md Akmal said:


> @ *"Apne bilqul shach kaha, ye ham nahi 40 shalki tarekh khaita hai".*
> 
> @ *" Bharat ne 40 shalme hamare koi achcha kam hi nehi kia"*
> 
> @ _*" Hamare mulkme pette ko vi RAW hi hilata hai. Patta kudhba khud nahi girta "*_


 we have created you isse bada acha kam kya ho sakta hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Perceptron said:


> How many more failed states India is going to get in her neighbourhood ? Goddamn, everyone of them has had a military takeover or an attempted one. Just when one thought that Burma was in the transition process of a democracy, when one thought the idea of a strong South (East) Asia stretching from Afghanistan to Vietnam is maturing, we go and see something like this.
> 
> India should start an active redressal mechanism for all neighbourhood concerns and i think SAARC needs to be more empowered to highlight these. First, India should see to it that it actively complete the fencing Indo-Bangla border. Next, all outstanding land, water and trade disputes needs to be undertaken in a proactive fashion. Heck, each of the Indian states neighbouring Banglaland needs to have a "sit-down" once every 6 months. Too much time has been spent with our thumbs in our a$$es and India needs to take up the gauntlet in this front.



OH India the Victim!

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




Zabaniya said:


> Not only did the moron posted on Facebook. He included his name, ID and rank.
> 
> Yes, I seriously thought that the mail originated from a troll. But sadly, it was a *real* moron. And these guys are serving our armed forces *facepalm*



lol surely it has to be the fail of the century!


----------



## scholseys

lol for the love of god....who posts pictures with real names to stage a coup? and on fb at that?i mean if this guy made it to the rank of major then it says a lot about our Bangladesh army there should be a mandatory IQ test to get in the army lol.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Also posted his personal address on FB


----------



## extra terrestrial

nalandapride said:


> Yes, I know I had many Bengalis with me in Bihar and everyone had Harmonium at their home and every evening we used to listen Bengali music from the houses of our Bengali neighbors. Many used to Sing *"Tame Ekla chalo re"* in my school function every year.



I think the song is like this "Jodi tor daak shune keu na ashe, tobe ekla cholo re", nice song indeed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

The whole coup thing is nothing more than a drama I guess to get the attention of the world especially USA!! Just a propaganda of AL like "look in what danger Bangladesh is"!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Well, honestly I do not know what's with this whole Maj. Zia thing to begin with. 

Although, it'd justify Joy's report about BA being used as a recruitment tool for extremists more. Which was by itself a lie. 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...emming-rise-islamic-extremism-bangladesh.html

Especially considering that the relations between the US and AL aren't that great over the Yunus drama. 

Throughout the 40-year history of the army, there has never been any hint or incident that the BA is being used to recruit extremists. Bangladesh was not founded on such grounds, and neither was the army. 

This kind of drama are hard to actually verify.


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> lol for the love of god....who posts pictures with real names to stage a coup? and on fb at that?i mean if this guy made it to the rank of major then it says a lot about our Bangladesh army there should be a mandatory IQ test to get in the army lol.



@ I still remember a well known story in Bangal. It goes like this ---------There was one cow boy(Rakhal) lived in village. He had lot of cows. Everday early in the morning he used to take his cows on the field for grazing. Since he was to stay the whole day in the field he used to feel bored. Just beside the grazing field, there was a big and thick jungle. He heard that there were lot of tigers in that jungle which he never saw. ////////////

@ One day out of curocity he just started shouting, tiger !!!!!! tiger!!!!"Bachao !! Bachao!!!" Soon near by people came with what ever weapon they had and started searching for the tiger but failed. Finally they asked the cow boy, " Where is the tiger ? He just laughed and said it was a joke. The people were highly frustated and went back to their work. The cow boy enjoyed the scene.

@ After few days again he started shouting, tiger !!!! tiger!!!. Again the local people came to rescue him and did not find the tiger. This time the people were highly arrogant and said next time once he shouts no one will come to help him.

@ After few days once in the fine morning some real tigers came----Initially by seeing the tigers he could not shout due to fear but soon started shouting for help. This time no body came to rescue him. The tigers one by one eat the cows and finally killed the cow boy and eat him but still nobody came. Once the tigers went back the local people came to see that but that time every thing finish.

@ Similarly, in our country nothing happened seriously. One major Zia was a student officer in MIST. He was a religious and pious who used to offer player regularly in mosque. He might be involved with some religious fundamental parties. Once he was caught by the intelligence people(may be)he at once fled from there and started giving e-mails to his friends who are still seving in the army. He also might have contact with the ex-army officers. Does it mean that he is the main ring leader. Morso, he is not with the command of troops directly. Has he stolen any weapon ? Has any groups of troops under his command fired any bullet ? Has any group of mid-ranking officers made any conferences ?

@ What is the definition of military coup ? How many people were involed in this group ? Only few serving and ex-army officers ? But the way the govt and military is expossing in the media that something great has happened. That they have thuart the planned military coup against Sk Hasina ? Yesterday, even some ex-general have talked with the media that they want extreme punishment for those who were involved in the military coup. What is the use of it ? It is normal who ever is involved will be taken into task ? Even some people are praising that India has warned early to smashed this coup ???? My foot !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

^^Akmal Bhai, from next time just say, "the boy who cried wolf". Wasted 10 seconds of my life on your story

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scholseys

^ i thanked an indian guy in the bangladeshi forum Lol


----------



## integra

Zabaniya said:


> Well, honestly I do not know what's with this whole Maj. Zia thing to begin with. .



Do you remember the Laughing Man syndrome in Ghosts in the shell?
Apperently a prediction from a japanese author although it seems
we encountered one. Who knows if the guy actually exists or not.
In the future a war can be initiated by some random punk stuck in 
the foliages of bahamas.

Personally I do not think army should have given a press release
(also with a political shade) to inflate such a bogus miscalculation.
They just don't do such a thing, there's court marshall and so many
barriers before this stuffs go public. In the long run however they
wanted to portray themselves, rather backfired. Although theres a
hypothesis (from some interesting persons!) that army is just initiating
an image building Phase, not sure if they'll succeed this way.


Coups are bad stuffs, people who desires power this way are
always in a sorry state of mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Well, honestly I do not know what's with this whole Maj. Zia thing to begin with.
> 
> Although, it'd justify Joy's report about BA being used as a recruitment tool for extremists more. Which was by itself a lie.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...emming-rise-islamic-extremism-bangladesh.html
> 
> Especially considering that the relations between the US and AL aren't that great over the Yunus drama.
> 
> Throughout the 40-year history of the army, there has never been any hint or incident that the BA is being used to recruit extremists. Bangladesh was not founded on such grounds, and neither was the army.
> 
> This kind of drama are hard to actually verify.



Its just India trying to destroy our army, this info was reported by India to Hasina, i already posted the link.


----------



## Md Akmal

Roybot said:


> ^^Akmal Bhai, from next time just say, "the boy who cried wolf". Wasted 10 seconds of my life on your story



@ Faarhan and aazidane why you tanked this post ? Not understood please explain.


----------



## scholseys

integra said:


> Do you remember the Laughing Man syndrome in Ghosts in the shell?
> Apperently a prediction from a japanese author although it seems
> we encountered one. Who knows if the guy actually exists or not.
> In the future a war can be initiated by some random punk stuck in
> the foliages of bahamas.
> 
> Personally I do not think army should have given a press release
> (also with a political shade) to inflate such a bogus miscalculation.
> They just don't do such a thing, there's court marshall and so many
> barriers before this stuffs go public. In the long run however they
> wanted to portray themselves, rather backfired. Although theres a
> hypothesis (from some interesting persons!) that army is just initiating
> an image building Phase, not sure if they'll succeed this way.
> 
> 
> Coups are bad stuffs, people who desires power this way are
> always in a sorry state of mind.


 


The varati backed BAL made the army go public just to score some browny points with India and to show the west that this country has extremeism and needs secularism as fast as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ Faarhan and aazidane why you tanked this post ? Not understood please explain.



Brah you posted a long *** story and wasted 30 seconds where you could have made it short by just saying "when a boy cried wolf", this is an old story and everyone is familiar is with the story.


----------



## livingdead

extra terrestrial said:


> I think the song is like this "Jodi tor daak shune keu na ashe, tobe ekla cholo re", nice song indeed!!


I thought that song is only for lonely people, who are misunderstood by everybody, who cry and drink alone? Why would anyone sing it in school?


----------



## Roybot

hinduguy said:


> I thought that song is only for lonely people, who are misunderstood by everybody, who cry and drink alone? Why would anyone sing it in school?



lmao where did you get that translation from.

It goes something like, "If you call out for support and no one comes, you still soldier on" something like that.


----------



## Md Akmal

hinduguy said:


> I thought that song is only for lonely people, who are misunderstood by everybody, who cry and drink alone? *Why would anyone sing it in school?*



@ As because, once you are determined to do a great job for the nation, it hardly matters whether others are with you or not. If necessary you alone can finish the job.


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ Faarhan and aazidane why you tanked this post ? Not understood please explain.



Brah you posted a long *** story and wasted 30 seconds where you could have made it short by just saying "when a boy cried wolf", this is an old story and everyone is familiar is with the story.


----------



## livingdead

Roybot said:


> lmao where did you get that translation from.
> 
> It goes something like, "If you call out for support and no one comes, you still soldier on" something like that.



Probably a wrong conclusion of mine after reading this, but it is as much a personal story of Tagore.
Tagore was haunted by depression: Biography « readiscover


----------



## LaBong

Ekla chalo re was written at the backdrop of partition of Bengal when anti partition movement failed to garner support of nationalists.


----------



## Luffy 500

LaBong said:


> Ekla chalo re was written at the backdrop of partition of Bengal when anti partition movement failed to garner support of nationalists.


 
Anti-partition failed because you W.bengalis & your Rabindranath wanted to stay with Bharat. 
AK Fazlul haq tried his best for a independent bengal but finally realized that Hindus will always treasure there Akhand bharat dream & hindutva philosopy. And it was after that that Fazlul haq came to 
accept the reality that is 2 nation theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Luffy 500 said:


> Anti-partition failed because you W.bengalis & your Rabindranath wanted to stay with Bharat.
> AK Fazlul haq tried his best for a independent bengal but finally realized that Hindus will always treasure there Akhand bharat dream & hindutva philosopy. And it was after that that Fazlul haq came to
> accept the reality that is 2 nation theory.



The fck are you talking about ? Partition of Bengal happened in 1905, way before the partition of 1947. Muslim league didn't even exist back then.


----------



## Luffy 500

Roybot said:


> The fck are you talking about ? Partition of Bengal happened in 1905, way before the partition of 1947. Muslim league didn't even exist back then.



Due to protest bengal was again reunited in 1911, just 6 years later and it lasted till 1947 when W.bengal choose Bharat over
an independent bengal. Even Jinnah hoped for 2 muslim states one independent bengal and another pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Luffy 500 said:


> Due to protest bengal was again reunited in 1911, just 6 years later and it lasted till 1947 when W.bengal choose Bharat over
> an independent bengal. Even J*innah hoped for 2 muslim states* one independent bengal and another pakistan.



Well Jinnahs wish sure came true after 24 years. Indian Bengalis are more than happy to be not associated with you lots.


----------



## Avisheik

Luffy 500 said:


> Due to protest bengal was again reunited in 1911, just 6 years later and it lasted till 1947 when W.bengal choose Bharat over
> an independent bengal. Even Jinnah hoped for 2 muslim states one independent bengal and another pakistan.



It aint true, without bangladesh, there wouldnt be a pakistan in the first place. Bengali muslims(the largest population of muslims in south asia) voted for pakistan. So, ithout the support of the bengali muslims, there wouldnt be a pakistan.

Anyway, independent bengal did not get much support from both the bengali hindu and muslims. Political battleline were drawn across religion back then not ethnicity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Avisheik said:


> It aint true, without bangladesh, there wouldnt be a pakistan in the first place. Bengali muslims(the largest population of muslims in south asia) voted for pakistan. So, ithout the support of the bengali muslims, there wouldnt be a pakistan.
> 
> Anyway, independent bengal did not get much support from both the bengali hindu and muslims. Political battleline were drawn across religion back then not ethnicity


 
Its true that religion drew the line back then and rightly so. But back then leaders like AK fazlul haq 
tried for sometime for united bengal including Assam. HE wanted an united bangal either independent or in federation with PAK. Its true that bengali muslim did the largest contribution to Pakistan 
movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> Well Jinnahs wish sure came true after 24 years. Indian Bengalis are more than happy to be not associated with you lots.



Why are you always talking on behalf of Indian Bengali. You suppose to be our Dhula Bhai. You have the right to talk on behalf of Bangladeshi Bengali not Indian Bengali.. Right???

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Luffy 500 said:


> Its true that religion drew the line back then and rightly so. But back then leaders like AK fazlul haq
> tried for sometime for united bengal including Assam. HE wanted an united bangal either independent or in federation with PAK. Its true that bengali muslim did the largest contribution to Pakistan
> movement.



It was basically Sohrawardy who tried till end. But Muslim League never accepted the idea. The non Bengalis (Hindu Mohashava) and Urudu speakers in Calcullta dejected it. So the greater Bengal supporters in political arena was a minority.

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




Luffy 500 said:


> Even Jinnah hoped for 2 muslim states one independent bengal and another pakistan.



What Jinnah wanted still clearly UNCLEAR. Its PDF so I cant talk much about it...


----------



## LaBong

Luffy 500 said:


> Anti-partition failed because you W.bengalis & your Rabindranath wanted to stay with Bharat.
> AK Fazlul haq tried his best for a independent bengal but finally realized that Hindus will always treasure there Akhand bharat dream & hindutva philosopy. And it was after that that Fazlul haq came to
> accept the reality that is 2 nation theory.



Are you an idiot? I was talking about partition of 1905.


----------



## LaBong

> It was basically Sohrawardy who tried till end.



Sohrawardy and Sarat Chandra Bose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Roybot said:


> Well Jinnahs wish sure came true after 24 years. Indian Bengalis are more than happy to be not associated with you lots.



I think Indian Bengalis would be more happy if merged with Bangladesh!! 

Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival

Your brothers outside the border are waiting for you guys!! The doors of our hearts will always remain opened!!


----------



## monitor

Well the Zest of MD. Akmal story is clear, the way BAL portraying the coup so called coup attempt one day may a well plan coup can occur in this country if our political parties don't lesson from history . but sad side is many few of us take lesson from history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

On Friday, the Rapid Action Battalion, Bangladesh's counter-terrorism force, arrested five members of the Hizb-ut-Tahrir including Major Ziaul Haq for their links to the failed coup. In fact, Major Haq, a serving army officer, is believed to be a key part of the conspiracy. It was Haq who contacted the senior officer, who in turn alerted the authorities. This is the latest in a series of rebellions and coups that have ravaged Bangladesh's democracy.   

Plotters kept Bangla army brass in the loop on govt overthrow? - The Times of India


----------



## asad71

After BDR, the target now is BA.


----------



## sarthak

Khaleda's exiled son named in Bangla coup plot



Khaleda's exiled son named in Bangla coup plot -


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> I think Indian Bengalis would be more happy if merged with Bangladesh!!
> 
> Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival
> 
> Your brothers outside the border are waiting for you guys!! The doors of our hearts will always remain opened!!



I think illegal Bangladeshi immigrants and their desire to get Indian ration card shows real picture of the Bengali people.


----------



## Md Akmal

Roybot said:


> The fck are you talking about ? Partition of Bengal happened in 1905, way before the partition of 1947. Muslim league didn't even exist back then.



@ The Muslim Leaque came into being at Dhaka in 2006.


----------



## scholseys

lol more propaganda by the Bharati backed BAL government


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> Practice in logic is what is important, which you do not certainly do. You are the guy who even after 60 years want Urdu as our national language.



O.K genius, so tell me. Out of all languages of united Pakistan, which language was easier to adopt by all Pakistanis? Think rationally. 



Md Akmal said:


> @ It is not Zillur Rahman but Nanok that is why he took the leading role in Peelkhana inccident.


 
No, Abdur Rehman was married to Zillur sister. Recheck your fact. 



aazidane said:


> lol for the love of god....who posts pictures with real names to stage a coup? and on fb at that?i mean if this guy made it to the rank of major then it says a lot about our Bangladesh army there should be a mandatory IQ test to get in the army lol.


 


Zabaniya said:


> Also posted his personal address on FB



Is it possible that it was created by some one else to go after pro-Islamic officers. I think whole episode has been stage by Awami and Bharti to destroy the BD Army. Strong Islamic minded army is not the best interest of Awami and Bharti, and we know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

LOL. MASTER PLANNER OF THAT COUP MR. ISRAK IS NOT AN ISLAMIST. HE WAS A FREEDOM FIGHTER AND WAS LINKED WITH COMMUNISM.... Another Taher?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Faarhan said:


> LOL. MASTER PLANNER OF THAT COUP MR. ISRAK IS NOT AN ISLAMIST. HE WAS A FREEDOM FIGHTER AND WAS LINKED WITH COMMUNISM.... Another Taher?



Where did you get this information? Is there a link?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Indian army asked to remain alert*

. Special Correspondent 

Kolkata based the Anandabazar Patrika said Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has decided to provide all sorts of assistance to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, if any attempt is made to remove her from power in an undemocratic way.
This message has already been conveyed to the Bangladesh government, the report said.
The Bangla daily in its frontpage has published this by line story by Agni Roy from New Delhi on Saturday. Indian Intelligence has been asked to monitor the whole incident in Bangladesh so that its heat can not enter India.
Indian army bases near Bangladeshborder has been asked to remain alert. Regular contact with Bangladesh embassyin New Delhi is on.
*The report said India thinks that main target of the recent failed military coup against Shiekh Hasina was actually New Delhi.*
The aim of this rebellion was to destroy the environment of friendship that was built up between Bangladesh and India in recent years after Hasina government came to power. 
Quoting intelligence report the Bangla daily said, " During the rule of BNP and Jamaat some hard line fundamentalist officers were recruited in Bangladesh army for achieving specific goals.Efforts are on to wash brains of the mid-level army officers."
"Pro-Indian officers should be removed from army so that Bangladesh does not become another Sikim" such publicity is being made there, the report added.
Referring to BDR massacre at Peelkhana in 2009, Anandabazar Patrika said "India is worried about the situation as general election in Bangladesh is still far away. Many Indo-Banglaprojects are now under process. New Delhi provided US $ 100 cr loan to Dhaka inthis regard. Efforts are on to carry Indian goods through Bangladesh territory."
Under these circumstances, NewDelhi has taken a clear and hard line so that the authority of Sheikh Hasina's Government in no way becomes weak in Dhaka.
According to Anandabazar Patrika intelligence of both the countries reported that Hizbut Tahrir, Jamaat-e-Islami and BNP led by Begum Khaleda Zia have been working jointly to achieve same goals. Tareq Rahman's involvement with this incident was also reported by the Indian daily.
Quoting intelligence sources the Kolkata newspaper said "Conspiracy to oust Sheikh Hasina from power was active for last seven to eight months. An attempt was made in last November to oust her. Some mid level officers were behind the attempt. But it was unearthed in the beginning as intelligence agencies strengthened watching"
Quoting a senior Indian minister,the daily said "Bangladesh was under military rule during half of itsperiod after independence. So, threat of army coup remains there. 

http://thenewnationbd.com/newsdetails.aspx?newsid=28993


----------



## idune

Zabaniya said:


> And you'd wonder why that particular party hardly got many votes in the country's 40-year history. They actively lobbied against the independence of Bangladesh.
> 
> I hope you are not one of those guys living abroad trying to conspire a coup against an *elected* government
> 
> I know that this government is not very popular, but there's not enough justification of a coup. Let Bangladeshis themselves decide their fate.


 
*where is your proof that jammat is anti Bangladesh?* Pre independence stand does not count at all because if that is what counted the Sheikh Mujib also be counted against Bangladesh as he tried tp negotiate power with Pakistan.

Just balbbering awami rant doest not count as anythin, let alone any proof. Show the proof otherwise you are acting like one of those awami stooge and traitors.


"coup" what coup? This is PURE indo awami scheme to purge army officers who are not agree with subservient design of indian and Awami league. Once abduction and torture of Bangladesh army officeres were exposed indian and Awami League ragime came up with plan of so called "coup" coverup plan. 

Sajeeb Wajed Joy, son of Awami regime PM, in his pre election article clearly indicated purging of in Bangladesh army as per indian instruction. And then with bag full of indian money won the election. After the election first phase of destruction done by massacaring 53 of Bangladesh army officers and now the second phase destruction done using the false flag "coup" scheme. One has to laugh how 10-14 man cen do "coup" when whole brigade is dedicated to protect Hasian the chief indian stooge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> *Indian army asked to remain alert*
> 
> *The report said India thinks that main target of the recent failed military coup against Shiekh Hasina was actually New Delhi.*
> 
> http://thenewnationbd.com/newsdetails.aspx?newsid=28993



India is ready to impose war if Bangladeshi people overthrow indian puppet regime. Perhaps, indians overplayed their card and laid out the very truth that Awami League is a subservient indian tool. Moreover Awami regime is endangering Bangladesh independence and sovereignty. Much worse then Jammat historic role.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> *Indian army asked to remain alert*
> 
> . Special Correspondent
> 
> Kolkata based the Anandabazar Patrika said Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has decided to provide all sorts of assistance to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, if any attempt is made to remove her from power in an undemocratic way.
> This message has already been conveyed to the Bangladesh government, the report said.
> The Bangla daily in its frontpage has published this by line story by Agni Roy from New Delhi on Saturday. Indian Intelligence has been asked to monitor the whole incident in Bangladesh so that its heat can not enter India.
> Indian army bases near Bangladeshborder has been asked to remain alert. Regular contact with Bangladesh embassyin New Delhi is on.
> *The report said India thinks that main target of the recent failed military coup against Shiekh Hasina was actually New Delhi.*
> The aim of this rebellion was to destroy the environment of friendship that was built up between Bangladesh and India in recent years after Hasina government came to power.
> Quoting intelligence report the Bangla daily said, " During the rule of BNP and Jamaat some hard line fundamentalist officers were recruited in Bangladesh army for achieving specific goals.Efforts are on to wash brains of the mid-level army officers."
> "Pro-Indian officers should be removed from army so that Bangladesh does not become another Sikim" such publicity is being made there, the report added.
> Referring to BDR massacre at Peelkhana in 2009, Anandabazar Patrika said "India is worried about the situation as general election in Bangladesh is still far away. Many Indo-Banglaprojects are now under process. New Delhi provided US $ 100 cr loan to Dhaka inthis regard. Efforts are on to carry Indian goods through Bangladesh territory."
> Under these circumstances, NewDelhi has taken a clear and hard line so that the authority of Sheikh Hasina's Government in no way becomes weak in Dhaka.
> According to Anandabazar Patrika intelligence of both the countries reported that Hizbut Tahrir, Jamaat-e-Islami and BNP led by Begum Khaleda Zia have been working jointly to achieve same goals. Tareq Rahman's involvement with this incident was also reported by the Indian daily.
> Quoting intelligence sources the Kolkata newspaper said "Conspiracy to oust Sheikh Hasina from power was active for last seven to eight months. An attempt was made in last November to oust her. Some mid level officers were behind the attempt. But it was unearthed in the beginning as intelligence agencies strengthened watching"
> Quoting a senior Indian minister,the daily said "Bangladesh was under military rule during half of itsperiod after independence. So, threat of army coup remains there.
> 
> http://thenewnationbd.com/newsdetails.aspx?newsid=28993



I hate BAL government, but dont you think this article is kind of bollox....no official quotes or anything, just on a wild goose chase. Last thing on earth would be for India is to attack bangladesh even if BNP or jammat or a military regime came to power to protect BAL. India is still a developing nation with 230 million hungry everyday, last thing India needs is a war. India hasn't been the agressor for the last 1000 years. This article looks like a far right propaganda tool.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> I hate BAL government, but dont you think this article is kind of bollox....no official quotes or anything, just on a wild goose chase. Last thing on earth would be for India is to attack bangladesh even if BNP or jammat or a military regime came to power to protect BAL. India is still a developing nation with 230 million hungry everyday, last thing India needs is a war. India hasn't been the agressor for the last 1000 years. This article looks like a far right propaganda tool.



Since the original report comes from the Anadabazar Patrika (Kolkata) we cannot take it lightly.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> Since the original report comes from the Anadabazar Patrika (Kolkata) we cannot take it lightly.



Let'em come, if there is a draft i'll be in BD first flight back home to join the army. I nearly joined the Canadian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> *where is your proof that jammat is anti Bangladesh?* Pre independence stand does not count at all because if that is what counted the Sheikh Mujib also be counted against Bangladesh as he tried tp negotiate power with Pakistan.



They still hold the same line by opposing our breakup with Pakistan. But let's not discuss that since it isn't the topic.



idune said:


> Just balbbering awami rant doest not count as anythin, let alone any proof. Show the proof otherwise you are acting like one of those awami stooge and traitors.



I am not AL 

Actually, I question everything for everyone else to actually see. So bear with me 



idune said:


> "coup" what coup? This is PURE indo awami scheme to purge army officers who are not agree with subservient design of indian and Awami league. Once abduction and torture of Bangladesh army officeres were exposed indian and Awami League ragime came up with plan of so called "coup" coverup plan.



That is what the army statement is saying. Interestingly, this was the very first press conference from the army. 

But then, we can't rely everything on whatever propagates from the AL. The army statement clearly did play down the BNP and Jamaat. There was clearly politics in the statement (unfortunately). 



idune said:


> Sajeeb Wajed Joy, son of Awami regime PM, in his pre election article clearly indicated purging of in Bangladesh army as per indian instruction. And then with bag full of indian money won the election. After the election first phase of destruction done by massacaring 53 of Bangladesh army officers and now the second phase destruction done using the false flag "coup" scheme. One has to laugh how 10-14 man cen do "coup" when whole brigade is dedicated to protect Hasian the chief indian stooge.



I am not disputing the Joy part. The man is clearly playing an extremely dangerous game. 

I can prove that the Indians did indeed transfer funds to the AL during the Caretaker Government, but I am not doing so publicly for security reasons. But many people already know this. Even rickshawalas know this. 

I have found that this Maj. Zia is a highly decorated soldier (received the sword of honor) . But you are right, a 14-man coup is impossible. The question arises: how would some professional soldiers be so reckless? It doesn't make sense. 

But then, another question arises...what were Maj. Zia and the others doing that gave them this much controversy? Seems as if they did something very, very wrong on their part. 

Bangladesh Army has never been known to be a base for terrorists and extremists throughout its 40-year history. Not even a single instance. 

Even given that the US has had a role in the Liberation War, we never engaged in any anti-American activities whatsoever. 



idune said:


> *India is ready to impose war* if Bangladeshi people overthrow indian puppet regime. Perhaps, indians overplayed their card and laid out the very truth that Awami League is a subservient indian tool. Moreover Awami regime is endangering Bangladesh independence and sovereignty. Much worse then Jammat historic role.



They wouldn't dare militarily attack us. Any minor screw-up on their part will ensure their own doom. 

But it clearly seems that India is up to something in Bangladesh. 

As far as the fight against extremists and terrorists go in Bangladesh, we have already received positive feedback from the US Government. This equally applied during the BNP administration. I do not see just how the Indians are going to have any solid case against us in that regard. 

Even if they 'sex up' data and information in that regard, there still wouldn't be enough justification for them to impose war against us in case this AL government is toppled, voted our or kicked out permanently. 

Note that most of India's weapons are imported (70% of their inventory). They do not have the kind of clearance in which they can can randomly militarily threaten any country they want. They just can't do that unless they are attacked first. Mere rumors and hearsay along with 'sexed up' reports alone are not enough to justify a military war against us. 

But if you can, please do raise awareness about this potentially deadly issue. I don't mean in a forum. I mean out there in the real world. I'll try on my part. This is my request to all Bangladeshis at home and abroad. Any military misadventure on India's part would not bear well for the region. That kind of irresponsibility must not be allowed to let lose. 

I request maximum transparency in this mission and gain us much support as possible. Joy and his ilks must not be allowed to destroy this country back to the stone ages.

I find it extremely unfortunate that India is playing ideological games over extremely petty issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Brother, can you inbox me about Joy's indian bribes?


----------



## LaBong

After 2 more pages the coup will be raw attempt at destabilising bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> After 2 more pages the coup will be raw attempt at destabilising bangladesh.



its true brah, raw doin this stuff dawg!

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




Zabaniya said:


> They still hold the same line by opposing our breakup with Pakistan. But let's not discuss that since it isn't the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not AL
> 
> Actually, I question everything for everyone else to actually see. So bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the army statement is saying. Interestingly, this was the very first press conference from the army.
> 
> But then, we can't rely everything on whatever propagates from the AL. The army statement clearly did play down the BNP and Jamaat. There was clearly politics in the statement (unfortunately).
> 
> 
> 
> I am not disputing the Joy part. The man is clearly playing an extremely dangerous game.
> 
> I can prove that the Indians did indeed transfer funds to the AL during the Caretaker Government, but I am not doing so publicly for security reasons. But many people already know this. Even rickshawalas know this.
> 
> I have found that this Maj. Zia is a highly decorated soldier (received the sword of honor) . But you are right, a 14-man coup is impossible. The question arises: how would some professional soldiers be so reckless? It doesn't make sense.
> 
> But then, another question arises...what were Maj. Zia and the others doing that gave them this much controversy? Seems as if they did something very, very wrong on their part.
> 
> Bangladesh Army has never been known to be a base for terrorists and extremists throughout its 40-year history. Not even a single instance.
> 
> Even given that the US has had a role in the Liberation War, we never engaged in any anti-American activities whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't dare militarily attack us. Any minor screw-up on their part will ensure their own doom.
> 
> But it clearly seems that India is up to something in Bangladesh.
> 
> As far as the fight against extremists and terrorists go in Bangladesh, we have already received positive feedback from the US Government. This equally applied during the BNP administration. I do not see just how the Indians are going to have any solid case against us in that regard.
> 
> Even if they 'sex up' data and information in that regard, there still wouldn't be enough justification for them to impose war against us in case this AL government is toppled, voted our or kicked out permanently.
> 
> Note that most of India's weapons are imported (70% of their inventory). They do not have the kind of clearance in which they can can randomly militarily threaten any country they want. They just can't do that unless they are attacked first. Mere rumors and hearsay along with 'sexed up' reports alone are not enough to justify a military war against us.
> 
> But if you can, please do raise awareness about this potentially deadly issue. I don't mean in a forum. I mean out there in the real world. I'll try on my part. This is my request to all Bangladeshis at home and abroad. Any military misadventure on India's part would not bear well for the region. That kind of irresponsibility must not be allowed to let lose.
> 
> I request maximum transparency in this mission and gain us much support as possible. Joy and his ilks must not be allowed to destroy this country back to the stone ages.
> 
> I find it extremely unfortunate that India is playing ideological games over extremely petty issues.



Thank you brother, I needed to know the info for the right time. since pdf wont let me essage until i have 700 posts.


----------



## nalandapride

> They still hold the same line by opposing our breakup with Pakistan. But let's not discuss that since it isn't the topic.



I didn't know that this stuff is still debated in Bangladesh. I was reading about some Jamaati leader who left Bangladesh just after 1971 war and visited whole middle east trying to persuade Muslim countries not to recognize Bangladesh.


----------



## M_Saint

Zabaniya said:


> They still hold the same line by opposing our breakup with Pakistan. But let's not discuss that since it isn't the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not AL
> 
> Actually, I question everything for everyone else to actually see. So bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the army statement is saying. Interestingly, this was the very first press conference from the army.
> 
> But then, we can't rely everything on whatever propagates from the AL. The army statement clearly did play down the BNP and Jamaat. There was clearly politics in the statement (unfortunately).
> 
> 
> 
> I am not disputing the Joy part. The man is clearly playing an extremely dangerous game.
> 
> I can prove that the Indians did indeed transfer funds to the AL during the Caretaker Government, but I am not doing so publicly for security reasons. But many people already know this. Even rickshawalas know this.
> 
> I have found that this Maj. Zia is a highly decorated soldier (received the sword of honor) . But you are right, a 14-man coup is impossible. The question arises: how would some professional soldiers be so reckless? It doesn't make sense.
> 
> But then, another question arises...what were Maj. Zia and the others doing that gave them this much controversy? Seems as if they did something very, very wrong on their part.
> 
> Bangladesh Army has never been known to be a base for terrorists and extremists throughout its 40-year history. Not even a single instance.
> 
> Even given that the US has had a role in the Liberation War, we never engaged in any anti-American activities whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't dare militarily attack us. Any minor screw-up on their part will ensure their own doom.
> 
> But it clearly seems that India is up to something in Bangladesh.
> 
> As far as the fight against extremists and terrorists go in Bangladesh, we have already received positive feedback from the US Government. This equally applied during the BNP administration. I do not see just how the Indians are going to have any solid case against us in that regard.
> 
> Even if they 'sex up' data and information in that regard, there still wouldn't be enough justification for them to impose war against us in case this AL government is toppled, voted our or kicked out permanently.
> 
> Note that most of India's weapons are imported (70% of their inventory). They do not have the kind of clearance in which they can can randomly militarily threaten any country they want. They just can't do that unless they are attacked first. Mere rumors and hearsay along with 'sexed up' reports alone are not enough to justify a military war against us.
> 
> But if you can, please do raise awareness about this potentially deadly issue. I don't mean in a forum. I mean out there in the real world. I'll try on my part. This is my request to all Bangladeshis at home and abroad. Any military misadventure on India's part would not bear well for the region. That kind of irresponsibility must not be allowed to let lose.
> 
> I request maximum transparency in this mission and gain us much support as possible. Joy and his ilks must not be allowed to destroy this country back to the stone ages.
> 
> I find it extremely unfortunate that India is playing ideological games over extremely petty issues.





Zabaniya said:


> They still hold the same line by opposing our breakup with Pakistan. But let's not discuss that since it isn't the topic. .



JI went as far changing its name from 'Jamaat E Islami' to 'Bangladesh Jamaat E Islami' after MUA, FUA's take over to demonstrate its indigenous ness. Look, Islam doesn't support nationalism and JI being an Islamic-ideological party; it had to keep its name generic. So, what more a philosophy
be curtailed to tailor for PR's purpose by its followers? But as saying went like all politics were local; their emphasis was always with the roots on where they belonged.

On a same note, JI walas didn't support 71's break-up similarly as sub-continental's one in 47. But it didn't mean that they were acting foreign. Infect, in my vast dealings, I found out that they were the most patriotic, enlightened lot of BD's politicians. Their arguments in partition's regard came true as fragmentations boxed up and weakened Sub-continental Muslims in 3 separate entities, which also rightly fell in Gora's 'Divide and rule' theory. 

Furthermore, it was so ironic that almost everything that JI's founder predicted became reality by today, although many would argue that 'Doctrine of necessity' came into effect during those testing times. Though IMHO, super powers acted and created the illusions of realities with PAK, BD; but with the each passing day we were being brought to the true one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Am sure Bangladesh's biggest export destination countries in the EU would love to deal with these fanatics and give them business. Bangladesh will destroy its economy if these fanatics and their allies ever come to power. Hope saner minds prevail.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> Am sure Bangladesh's biggest export destination countries in the EU would love to deal with these fanatics and give them business. Bangladesh will destroy its economy if these fanatics and their allies ever come to power. Hope saner minds prevail.



Is that from the Western perspective or the Indian perspective? Don't pretend as if your country alone speaks for the entire world, or which direction the War on Terror takes. 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...rism-bangladesh-us-ambassador-dan-mozena.html


----------



## Roybot

Zabaniya said:


> Is that from the Western perspective or the Indian perspective? Don't pretend as if your country alone speaks for the entire world, or which direction the War on Terror takes.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...rism-bangladesh-us-ambassador-dan-mozena.html



Uh Indian perspective? Not so much, I am talking about Western Perspective. Am sure EU would love to do business with the guys who are calling for the expulsion of EU "Embassadors" from their Muslim land.

Go ahead and vote them into power or better yet support their coup. That will be the best thing that could happen for BAngladesh's economy.

An EU and America hating ISlamic group overthrows a democratically elected government to usurp power. Go for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Zabaniya said:


> Is that from the Western perspective or the Indian perspective? Don't pretend as if your country alone speaks for the entire world, or which direction the War on Terror takes.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...rism-bangladesh-us-ambassador-dan-mozena.html



He is right, Bangladesh will be destroyed if these guys can fetch the throne. Mullahs want to take us back to 500 AD.

But hey, look at the bright side! I've never tasted camel meat. There's gonna be camels all over. And they wouldn't bother signing water sharing treaty, because without water this land would look more like the holy land!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> Uh Indian perspective? Not so much, I am talking about Western Perspective. Am sure EU would love to do business with the guys who are calling for the expulsion of EU "Embassadors" from their Muslim land.
> 
> Go ahead and vote them into power or better yet support their coup. That will be the best thing that could happen for BAngladesh's economy.
> 
> An EU and America hating ISlamic group overthrows a democratically elected government to usurp power. Go for it



So you are saying that 14 mid-level and retired officers among a force of thousands are enough to stage a coup? Do you even understand the command structure of an army? Are you insane? 

Seeing from all the statements, it is your country and the BAL alone who are whining over extremists in the army. 

And if you paid attention toward the history of the Bangladesh Army, it has never supported or sheltered extremists, nor did it participate in any anti-American activities. 

In fact, even during the BNP-Jamaat administration, the US did give positive feedback in the fight against extremists/terrorists. 

So show me proof that there are extremists within the army. Otherwise, don't bother replying.



Apocalypse said:


> He is right, Bangladesh will be destroyed if these guys can fetch the throne. Mullahs want to take us back to 500 AD.
> 
> But hey, look at the bright side! I've never tasted camel meat. There's gonna be camels all over. And they wouldn't bother signing water sharing treaty, because without water this land would look more like the holy land!



Prove that the army has extremists who with 'magical powers' can stage a coup(?) Or are you saying this just because of your dislike of a particular religion? It's amazing how you degrade an entire community who happens to be the majority. Are you seriously Bangladeshi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Zabaniya said:


> So you are saying that 14 mid-level and retired officers among a force of thousands are enough to stage a coup? Do you even understand the command structure of an army? Are you insane?
> 
> Seeing from all the statements, it is your country and the BAL alone who are whining over extremists in the army.
> 
> And if you paid attention toward the history of the Bangladesh Army, it has never supported or sheltered extremists, nor did it participate in any anti-American activities.
> 
> So show me proof that there are extremists within the army. Otherwise, don't bother replying.



India is complaining about it because any such coupe in Bangladesh and Hizbut Tahrir or other Jamaatis coming to power will effect India's security. Other countries won't be affected as much in the beginning. 

And whether you like it or not, India and America have similar interests now, so if India doen't like something, America and the rest of NATO won't like it either.

And only 14 were involved because the coupe was still in planning stage. Too bad the higher level officer ratted out that Zia guy.

At the end of the day its upto Bangladesh to decide if it wants to be like Malaysia or Afghanistan. So as I said hope saner mind prevails.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> India is complaining about it because any such coupe in Bangladesh and Hizbut Tahrir or other Jamaatis coming to power will effect India's security. Other's country won't be affected as much. And whether you like it or not, India and America have similar interests now, so if India doen't like something, America and the rest of NATO won't like it either.



Hiz-ut-Tahir is not a terrorist organization. And neither is Jamaat. I do not think they have enough organization to infiltrate a professional army. 

Besides, no one care what HuT thinks. Most Muslims don't really even give a damn about them. 



Roybot said:


> And only 14 were involved because the coupe was still in planning stage. Too bad the higher level ratted out that Zia guy.



You are missing the point. For a coup to be staged, it needs enough justification for it along with the support and commitment of high-ranking officers. And for the forces to be mobilized. 



Roybot said:


> At the end of the day its upto Bangladesh to decide if it wants to be like Malaysia or Afghanistan. So as I said hope saner mind prevails.



Most Bangladeshi Muslims are religious-minded, but not strictly in a political sense. That's why Jamaat hardly gained votes throughout the entire history of the nation. 

The entire drama just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## LaBong

Wasn't it a hizbul tahir affiliate who coined the slogan : amra sobai taliban, bd hobe Afghanistan!


----------



## Maira La

Zabaniya said:


> Prove that the army has extremists who with 'magical powers' can stage a coup(?) Or are you saying this just because of your dislike of a particular religion? It's amazing how you degrade an entire community who happens to be the majority. Are you seriously Bangladeshi?



I don't dislike any particular religion. But religion is part of a person's private life. It must not affect state affairs.

Yes, I'm Bangladeshi, the only difference between you and me is that I look at things from a scientific point of view and you mullahs look at things from a rigid "my way or you go under my machete" point of view.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Wasn't it a hizbul tahir affiliate who coined the slogan : amra sobai taliban, bd hobe Afghanistan!


 
Nope.. Those folks are long dead.
Hizbut Tahrir are not Madrasa rooted organization. They are mainly urban legend, has no support base in the villages or in mosque, not even in Madrasa. They are more inclinded to primitive weapons like Hammer, Lati, bricks, and sometimes Martial Arts.. LOL


----------



## Luffy 500

@Zabaniya do you have any doubt now about Apocalypse being a flase falgger INDIAN. These indians don't have an iota of shame.
Pretending to be someone else with another countries flag. How low a person can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> I don't dislike any particular religion. But religion is part of a person's private life. It must not affect state affairs.
> 
> Yes, I'm Bangladeshi, t*he only difference between you and me is that I look at things from a scientific point of view and you mullahs look at things from a rigid "my way or you go under my machete" point of view.*



Right...right...and yet your 'scientific mind' fails to prove that the army is being infiltrated by mere nutjobs. 

You satisfied with your rants now?



Luffy 500 said:


> @Zabaniya do you have any doubt now about Apocalypse being a flase falgger INDIAN. These indians don't have an iota of shame.
> Pretending to be someone else with another countries flag. How low a person can get.



mmm...


----------



## TopCat

Luffy 500 said:


> @Zabaniya do you have any doubt now about Apocalypse being a flase falgger INDIAN. These indians don't have an iota of shame.
> Pretending to be someone else with another countries flag. How low a person can get.



Acolypse is a Bangladeshi Atheist. You have problem with that? when you can naked all atheist and hindus, why cant he say something about mullahas. he has every right to do so..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

LaBong said:


> Wasn't it a hizbul tahir affiliate who coined the slogan : amra sobai taliban, bd hobe Afghanistan!



No that was RAW propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Zabaniya said:


> *Most Bangladeshi Muslims are religious-minded, but not strictly in a political sense.* That's why Jamaat hardly gained votes throughout the entire history of the nation.
> 
> The entire drama just doesn't make much sense.



*There's somethign else that also doesn't make any sense.

I understand Al-Zakir and MSaint's points of view: they are pious Muslims and so they want to establish Islamic statehood and the Shariah Law, as per the scriptures. Nothing wrong with that from an Islamic perspective.

I and strictly secular people like me can openly proclaim that we don't believe in any religion, so we're against mullahcracies.

But what's wrong with some of you guys here? Certainly, you can be either a full Muslim or a full non-Muslim.

There's no middle ground here. How can you mix and match Islamic and secular principles, and then follow a customized set of principles? Most Bangladeshis seem to be seriously confused.

Apologies for offending many of my countrymen. But we need a healthy debate on "what our ideals are" and "how to settle the differences" (there's a way..i'll tell you later!).*

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




Zabaniya said:


> Right...right...and yet your 'scientific mind' fails to prove that the army is being infiltrated by mere nutjobs.



That's cute. I wasn't even talking about infiltration. lol.


----------



## scholseys

Isnt this hizbul tahir banned? even BNP recognizes this party as a terrorist organization.

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 AM ----------




Apocalypse said:


> *There's somethign else that also doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I understand Al-Zakir and MSaint's points of view: they are pious Muslims and so they want to establish Islamic statehood and the Shariah Law, as per the scriptures. Nothing wrong with that from an Islamic perspective.
> 
> I and strictly secular people like me can openly proclaim that we don't believe in any religion, so we're against mullahcracies.
> 
> But what's wrong with some of you guys here? Certainly, you can be either a full Muslim or a full non-Muslim.
> 
> There's no middle ground here. How can mix and match Islamic and secular principles? Most Bangladeshis seem to be seriously confused.
> 
> Apologies for offending many of my countrymen. But we need a healthy debate on "what are ideals are" and "how to settle the differences" (there's a way..i'll tell you later!).*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute. I wasn't even talking about infiltration. lol.



One can certainly keep his/her religious ideals to himself, i pray 5 times but i do not force my ideals on someone else. You can be a jew, muslim, hindu or a martian, i wouldn't care as long as you dont come in my way and my ideals. I see everyone as a potential customer, so i am not in the business of hating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> *There's somethign else that also doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I understand Al-Zakir and MSaint's points of view: they are pious Muslims and so they want to establish Islamic statehood and the Shariah Law, as per the scriptures. Nothing wrong with that from an Islamic perspective.
> 
> I and strictly secular people like me can openly proclaim that we don't believe in any religion, so we're against mullahcracies.
> 
> But what's wrong with some of you guys here? Certainly, you can be either a full Muslim or a full non-Muslim.
> 
> There's no middle ground here. How can you mix and match Islamic and secular principles, and then follow a customized set of principles? Most Bangladeshis seem to be seriously confused.
> 
> Apologies for offending many of my countrymen. But we need a healthy debate on "what our ideals are" and "how to settle the differences" (there's a way..i'll tell you later!).*


*

Everyone has his right to freedom of expression. Be it religious or secular. Even if Jamaat isn't the most popular political party, they can still speak. 



Apocalypse said:



That's cute. I wasn't even talking about infiltration. lol.

Click to expand...


Isn't that what you were implying? 

You claimed that many of your relatives were in the army. Did you ever notice a single instance of extremism within the army? Or that it is sheltering them? Do you really believe that some random nutjob group like HuT can influence the army? 

Prove to us that it is being used that way, which you and your Indian friends failed miserably.*


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Everyone has his right to freedom of expression. Be it religious or secular. Even if Jamaat isn't the most popular political party, they can still speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what you were implying?



Jamaat is a perfectly legal political party, they have every right to voice their ideals.


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> Jamaat is a perfectly legal political party, they have every right to voice their ideals.


 
Of-course, I never stated that it is a terrorist group. But I personally do question their views.


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Of-course, I never stated that it is a terrorist group. But I personally do question their views.



They have every right to say we should go back to Pakistan, it is a country where free speech should be allowed. They can say whatever they want as long as it does not show hate towards a particular sect. Afterall Bangladesh is the land of the free and millions have given their lives to make it possible.


----------



## monitor

MBI Munshi said:


> No that was RAW propaganda.



No most probably the islami okko jot lead by amini and some other's had once gave that slogan out of stupidity and ignorance or simply in youthfulness


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> No most probably the islami okko jot lead by amini and some other's had once gave that slogan out of stupidity and ignorance or simply in youthfulness



No it appeared in an article 5 years ago written by Jaideep Saikia who was sponsored by RAW. The article originally claimed that the Freedom Party used this slogan but this was nonsense. A few months later other Islamic parties were accused of using this slogan which was again complete nonsense. It is a slogan invented by RAW and now some people in Bangladesh think that it is real.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Apocalypse said:


> *Because I'm very anti-Islamist parties, to the core.
> 
> Farhan, look I know you like Jamat, and I'm in no way implying Jamat is an evil group.
> 
> Look at history: Fundamentalists are not always evil.
> 
> General Zia in Pakistan was a fundamentalist (idealist). Fundamentalist policies eventually lead to rise of extremists. These extremists then turn against the fundamentalists themselves. I don't think General Zia of Pk ever foresaw this chaotic state of affairs in Pakistan.
> 
> Today you see guys like al-zakir supporting the extremists. But once the extremists consolidate their power in our soil, al-zakir's children would be some of the innumerable victims in the future - victims of "not being islamic enough". Because once it gets extreme, extremists compete to offer more extreme extremism. *


 
What do you mean?? His children will be perfectly fine in the west, but his people are the ones that will suffer.




Roybot said:


> Uh Indian perspective? Not so much, I am talking about Western Perspective. Am sure EU would love to do business with the guys who are calling for the expulsion of EU "Embassadors" from their Muslim land.
> 
> Go ahead and vote them into power or better yet support their coup. That will be the best thing that could happen for BAngladesh's economy.
> 
> An EU and America hating ISlamic group overthrows a democratically elected government to usurp power. Go for it




Hahaha you said it...

@Bangladeshis

Vote them into power then. All you over sea-Bangladeshis go and support any dictatorship. You can have a military dictator and take the route nations like Pakistan, and other African nations took. You think India will mind?? You're more then welcome to take that route..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Zabaniya said:


> You are missing the point. For a coup to be staged, it needs enough justification for it along with the support and commitment of high-ranking officers. And for the forces to be mobilized.



They failed, didn't they? Just pointing out a logical flaw in your reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

aazidane said:


> *They have every right to say we should go back to Pakistan*, it is a country where free speech should be allowed. They can say whatever they want as long as it does not show hate towards a particular sect. Afterall Bangladesh is the land of the free and millions have given their lives to make it possible.



I don't think one should have the right to say something like this,especially from a political party!! Its a question to the sovereignty which is the base of an independent nation!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

extra terrestrial said:


> I don't think one should have the right to say something like this,especially from a political party!! Its a question to the sovereignty which is the base of an independent nation!!


BRO, what makes you to think like that? Was there any referendum for the creation of BD in PRE 71's, I meant unified PAK era? IMHO, BD in its entirety was a chanakya creation, for that the grand theory of 'Force and Deception' came into play with full potential. Sovereignty is an empty rhetoric when you are at existential risk. For example, are Tagore's song, Red Flag more important than larger land mass and security? And what made you to think like we were less sovereign as Pakistani-Bengali? What did PAK lack at that time from today's BD? Perhaps you are going to think that I'm talking from Jamaati perspective but no JI wala would ever be that much of realistic at current scenario to tell you the obvious. It's my rational understanding that has led me to think like that. BTW, did Dadas from WB get separated from IND to join us, although they aided us in getting parted away from PAK's federation? Ask them and I would bet my life that wouldn't join us. Do you see the hypocrisy, self-contradiction over there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Any Bangladeshi that supports Pakistan in the 71 should just leave bangladesh and go live in Pakistan. Pakistan slaughtered 3 million and raped 200000 of its own people, if jamaat denies it then those extremists should be prosecuted for denying this genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Any Bangladeshi that supports Pakistan in the 71 should just leave bangladesh and go live in Pakistan. Pakistan slaughtered 3 million and raped 200000 of its own people, if jamaat denies it then those extremists should be prosecuted for denying this genocide.


No, not 3 Mil or 300,000, not even 30,000 died in 71's war. Admitting the truth doesn't make me or Jamaati any less Bangladeshi than yours but helps me to find out the true solution for the mess that we are in. By believing that lying figure, you unconsciously/instantly take your mindset to a different level of hatred against Pakistanis and your trajectory of thoughtful ness gets completely deviated from the right path. We have to admit our faults because that the only path to go forward rightly, otherwise us and Bharatis would be similar jingoistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

Sometimes I miss the friggin facepalm button!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

lol is this guy m_saint for real? i dont know how to react. Lets just assume for a second that the estimation of 10000 is real and you are right. Is it right for any nation to kill 10000 of its own people? My father and my grandfather was lined up with 30 others people to be shot by the Pakistani military, my father was 11 at that time, the only reason they spared my father and grandpa was because one of the soldiers recognised my grandpa as he worked for the government, and the rest of the people were shot. You should just go to pakistan and live there, hell i would even pay for your plane ticket , one less of a parasite in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> lol is this guy m_saint for real? i dont know how to react.


BRO, you can pick on me, ridicule or make fun of me but that wouldn't hurt myself and prevent me from loving you as I see you are my compatriot, who has lack of proper understanding on BD's birth. You have grown up as elitist, fortunate but I'VE experienced poverty, shelter less ness. Even that, I don't claim to be a part of class struggler but an activist for the betterment of the world. I don't hate poor, unfortunate Bharaties but the chauvinist one. Neither do I like to glorify Muslims as chosen people but victims of the historic fights between True and falsehoods'. Hope that would help whether I am real or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

what has experiencing poverty got to do with your logic that you have provided earlier in this thread? What has Bharat got to do with the atrocities that were done by the pakistani military on its own people? west pakistan was robbing east pakistan far far much more; The foreigh exchange that we earned were mostly taken away by west pakistan and even though we had a bigger population, west pakistan took 2/3rd of the gdp. That is clear discrimination. Seriously brother, you do not belong in Bangladesh, you belong somwhere in the middle east or pakistan, you are a disgrace to bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> lol is this guy m_saint for real? i dont know how to react. Lets just assume for a second that the estimation of 10000 is real and you are right. Is it right for any nation to kill 10000 of its own people? My father and my grandfather was lined up with 30 others people to be shot by the Pakistani military, my father was 11 at that time, the only reason they spared my father and grandpa was because one of the soldiers recognised my grandpa as he worked for the government, and the rest of the people were shot. You should just go to pakistan and live there, hell i would even pay for your plane ticket , one less of a parasite in Bangladesh.



Well same story for my familly. They lined up my grandpa and 10/15 different people to shoot while my father hid somewhere inside house. But for the mercy of god while they were about to start shooting one of the soldiers asked for water from another soldier. My dad heard that while he was hiding and rushed out with water and gave them. They spared those old folks but started interrogating my father. While he was saying that he was just a unemployed and occasional farmer, one guy from our own village who was also lined up for getting killed, told them that my dad was a university grad and a ran away govt officer. That was the irony, while my dad was trying to save him, he was trying to kill him. Thats how Bengalis are and M_Saint is no different. Spare him, he got a bad mouth, who we call Komin back in Sylhet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

aazidane said:


> what has experiencing poverty got to do with your logic that you have provided earlier in this thread? What has Bharat got to do with the atrocities that were done by the pakistani military on its own people? west pakistan was robbing east pakistan far far much more; The foreigh exchange that we earned were mostly taken away by west pakistan and even though we had a bigger population, west pakistan took 2/3rd of the gdp. That is clear discrimination. Seriously brother, you do not belong in Bangladesh, you belong somwhere in the middle east or pakistan, you are a disgrace to bangladesh.



He's a Pakistani actually, I saw Pakistani flag as the current and original location in his profile before!!


----------



## scholseys

extra terrestrial said:


> He's a Pakistani actually, I saw Pakistani flag as the current and original location in his profile before!!



lol strange he claimed to be a Bangladeshi in one of his deleted posts. This guy seems a product of a brainwashed madrasa child through and through.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> lol strange he claimed to be a Bangladeshi in one of his deleted posts. This guy seems a product of a brainwashed madrasa child through and through.



He is a Bangladeshi, his grandfather was killed by Muktis.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> He is a Bangladeshi, his grandfather was killed by Muktis.



you mean his grandfather was a rajakar.


----------



## extra terrestrial

iajdani said:


> He is a Bangladeshi, his grandfather was killed by Muktis.



Is he still living in Bangladesh??


----------



## kobiraaz

extra terrestrial said:


> He's a Pakistani actually, I saw Pakistani flag as the current and original location in his profile before!!


Where did you get that? I have been watching same un flag for two-three years


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> you mean his grandfather was a rajakar.



hmmmm .. not sure. He thinks, some Hindus killed him for fun.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> Where did you get that? I have been watching same un flag for two-three years



After the execution of Col. Faruk Rashid, he changed the flag first to PK than UN. He said he will never belong to Bangladesh anymore. Very strange person. I am not sure whether he was related to those people in question.


----------



## scholseys

i really didn't know that folks like this actually existed in BD before lol


----------



## extra terrestrial

Faarhan said:


> Where did you get that? I have been watching same un flag for two-three years



It could be a similar ID but I saw an user "M Saint" having the Pakistani flag most probably in the 16th December thread!!


----------



## TopCat

extra terrestrial said:


> Is he still living in Bangladesh??



His last location was Detroit, Michigan, USA.


----------



## kobiraaz

Em... Why we are fighting?? Jamatis don't care about pakistan anymore. They don't even believe in caliphate. They just want an islamic homeland. Thats it. Their loyalty is towards Bangladesh now... Yes in 1971 it was united pakistan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## extra terrestrial

iajdani said:


> hmmmm .. not sure. He thinks, some Hindus killed him for fun.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> After the execution of Col. Faruk Rashid, he changed the flag first to PK than UN. He said he will never belong to Bangladesh anymore. Very strange person. I am not sure whether he was related to those people in question.



He must be a Pakistani, he never used Bengali words here, even Syed did it few times!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> Em... Why we are fighting?? Jamatis don't care about pakistan anymore. They don't even believe in caliphate. They just want an islamic homeland. Thats it. Their loyalty is towards Bangladesh now... Yes in 1971 it was united pakistan.....



we acknowledge that but m_saint still thinks its 1971.


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> we acknowledge that but m_saint still thinks its 1971.


Thats because he lost someone. You gotta understand that. I have Jamatis in my family who worked with pakistan in 1971 as well as freedom fighters.... Trust me my Jamati uncle far better than my Mukti Uncle as a human being... and even Abdur Raub one of 4 Kaliphs and who hoisted bangladesh flag for the first time is also my distant relative, All i know about him, he was the worst member of the family.....


----------



## TopCat

extra terrestrial said:


> He must be a Pakistani, he never used Bengali words here, even Syed did it few times!!



He does all the bad mouthing in Bengali my friend to avoid getting banned. You should had seen those. I learned a lot of Bengalis from him. LOL


----------



## azbaroj

iajdani said:


> Acolypse is a Bangladeshi Atheist. You have problem with that? when you can naked all atheist and hindus, why cant he say something about mullahas. he has every right to do so..


Why you are taking Hindus here . There are many Hindus who are pious . Pious peoples are very well , I m not meaning pious means fanatics . Atheist are bad people and they are the enemy of the country . If their master ordered them they(Communists) would bomb their own country . During Soviet era if there was rain in Moscow , communists put an umbrella here in Dhaka . Atheism itself is a religion , to them only they are right . This is a kinda fanatism . These people now changed their God . They take God as Delhi or Washington . These criminals has no morality , they can do anything if they got money .You will see most of these traitors are anti state & anti Military intellect . These criminals justify by their writing that Bangladesh need not any Military as they are not able to fight against India . This anti military forces are now controlling our media . BNP & Jamat trying to make Bangladesh another Pakistan , it is their propaganda .They have no root in our country , so conspiracy is their only way . This anti state forces infiltrate in our military , Moin U Ahmed was one of them . His entire setup was Communist , Fokhor Uddin and most of his advisers were a former Chatro Union activists . It is our first priority to eradicate anti Bangladeshi forces from our military as well as from our country .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Sheikh Hasina: India tip-off foils coup to dislodge Bangladesh Prime Minister | Mail Online

India tip-off foils coup to dislodge Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina

Attempt by rebels to oust Sheikh Hasina is thwarted

By Dipanjan Roy Chaudhury
20th January 2012


India has helped Bangladesh avert what could have been reminiscent of the bloody military takeover in the wake of the assassination of the country's founding father, Sheikh Mujibur Rehman, more than 36 years ago.

An attempt by rebels in the Bangladesh army, with the help of 'a foreign power', to stage a coup to dislodge Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was foiled.

Though the news of the failed attempt was made public on Thursday, the plot is believed to have been unearthed last month. A military court of inquiry was set up on December.

The Bangladesh army has assured stern legal measures against all masterminds and conspirators.
Senior minister and Awami League general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam has vowed to punish the conspirators.

Sources said a reported tip-off from India helped the army preempt the bid by middle-ranking serving officers with active support from retired armymen.

It is believed that New Delhi alerted the Hasina government, which enabled the Bangladesh army to trace the plotters by tracking the cell phone call records.

Acting swiftly, the government arrested retired officers Lt-Col Ehsan Yusuf and Major Zakir. Army spokesperson Brigadier General Muhammad Masud Razzaq said the duo had 'admitted to their role in the plot'.

The army is also pointing to the role of banned Islamist outfit Hizb ut- Tahrir. But the key plotter, Major Syed Mohammad Ziaul Huq alias Zia, a serving officer, is absconding.
He was allegedly in touch with the serving officers through cell phone and internet to hatch the conspiracy.The role of Major- General Kamruzzman is also under the scanner. He may have been put under house arrest.

Brigadier Razzaq said at the instigation of some nonresident Bangladeshis, some serving as well as retired officers with 'extreme religious views have tried to create disorder in the army riding on the religious sentiments of other officers'.'Such heinous attempts are being foiled by the army,' he stressed at a press conference on Thursday. Brigadier Razzaq said Major Zia tried to provoke a 'senior officer into using the army against the state and democracy'.

The officer informed the appropriate authorities and Zias leave and transfer order was cancelled.

But he did not return to work and is still engaged in trying to organise subversive activities.

As many as 14 to 16 people are believed to be linked to the coup attempt.Though the army did not name the 'foreign power' that is suspected to have a hand, it is understood that Bangladesh is closely monitoring the recent visit of a senior Pakistani diplomat to Kolkata.

Hardliners and Islamists in Bangladesh and their supporters in the army are believed to be wary of the countrys close relations with India since Hasinas return to power in 2009.

Sources said the ongoing war crime trial of top Jamaat-e-Islami leadership, who collaborated with the Pakistan army in 1971, could also be a reason behind the coup attempt.The Jamaats link with Pakistan is no secret.


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> lol strange he claimed to be a Bangladeshi in one of his deleted posts. This guy seems a product of a brainwashed madrasa child through and through.


 


extra terrestrial said:


> He's a Pakistani actually, I saw Pakistani flag as the current and original location in his profile before!!






extra terrestrial said:


> Is he still living in Bangladesh??




He is more Bangladeshi than both of you confused, diluted, tagore infested Awami Bengali. 

He reside in USA though not from Sylhet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

azbaroj said:


> Why you are taking Hindus here . There are many Hindus who are pious . Pious peoples are very well , I m not meaning pious means fanatics . Atheist are bad people and they are the enemy of the country . If their master ordered them they(Communists) would bomb their own country . During Soviet era if there was rain in Moscow , communists put an umbrella here in Dhaka . Atheism itself is a religion , to them only they are right . This is a kinda fanatism . These people now changed their God . They take God as Delhi or Washington . These criminals has no morality , they can do anything if they got money .You will see most of these traitors are anti state & anti Military intellect . These criminals justify by their writing that Bangladesh need not any Military as they are not able to fight against India . This anti military forces are now controlling our media . BNP & Jamat trying to make Bangladesh another Pakistan , it is their propaganda .They have no root in our country , so conspiracy is their only way . This anti state forces infiltrate in our military , Moin U Ahmed was one of them . His entire setup was Communist , Fokhor Uddin and most of his advisers were a former Chatro Union activists . It is our first priority to eradicate anti Bangladeshi forces from our military as well as from our country .



You are confused with atheist intellectuals and leftist parties. Communists are the biggest patronizer of Strong military. In last years budget you should had heard the speeches of Jashod regarding our military. Enu even advocated for compulsory military service for every 18 years old citizen for 2 years instead of national service.


----------



## integra

O my good goat in shangrila,
they are inflating this puny little
FB adventure into a Trex!

Unfortunately the world shall buy this
incident just the way it's been portrayed.


----------



## azbaroj

Indian support will back fire Shiek Hasina . Can you remember Brigadier khaled Musharrof ? How Indian support decide his fate by the bullets of his own soldiers . So it will Bumerung for Hasina .


----------



## notsuperstitious

R&AW Number 1!

LOL! Sorry that spot is already taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azbaroj

Why Indians give their nose in our internal affairs ?


----------



## TopCat

RAW got the tip from MBI-Munshi in PDF which was basically forwarded to Hasnina. I know the secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

azbaroj said:


> Why Indians give their nose in our internal affairs ?



Good responsible nations help each other. Bangladeshis have been tipping us on Ulfa, Pakistan has been tipping Israel on terrorist attacks on jewish targets etc etc.

Are you a loner?


----------



## livingdead

iajdani said:


> RAW got the tip from MBI-Munshi in PDF which was basically forwarded to Hasnina. I know the secret.



I aways suspected him to be a RAW agent. All this anti-RAW threads just to hide his tracks, but used as bait to bring nationalist real bangladeshis out of their holes. 
He succeeded again. 

But one day...............!!!!


----------



## Indian Tiger

Hasina is bit lucky... The thing happened to her father Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was not happened again. Good job India.


----------



## joekrish

Well....... India to the resscue again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Faarhan said:


> Em... Why we are fighting?? Jamatis don't care about pakistan anymore. They don't even believe in caliphate. They just want an islamic homeland. Thats it. *Their loyalty is towards Bangladesh now*... Yes in 1971 it was united pakistan.....



No, they're loyalty lies towards Muslim Ummah. Unacceptable!


----------



## azbaroj

iajdani said:


> You are confused with atheist intellectuals and leftist parties. Communists are the biggest patronizer of Strong military. In last years budget you should had heard the speeches of Jashod regarding our military. Enu even advocated for compulsory military service for every 18 years old citizen for 2 years instead of national service.


I m not confused at all . All leftist are not real komu . Look at Nirmol Shen , Bodor Uddin Umor , they really theink about our country . Don;t Example with Enu , where is his Ideology , his hand is a bloody hand with thousands of youngs , a real traiter & opportunist . Give only a single name of komu who advocated for a strong military in Bangladesh . Most of the komus & leftists are anti military .
Advocate for compulsory military service does not means he wants a strong military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Indian Tiger said:


> Hasina is bit lucky... The thing happened to her father Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was not happened again. Good job India.



Brother, BD army is not the army of 1975 when few folks ran it. It is quite big now and there are always checks and balances. Besides, top brass of army are not interseted to throw away their career only to associate themselves with a coup. they still have bright future long after their retirement. A lot of retired generals become politician and holding ministerial posts. They have a long CV and find good jobs after retirement.


----------



## livingdead

iajdani said:


> Brother, BD army is not the army of 1975 when few folks ran it. It is quite big now and there are always checks and balances. Besides, top brass of army are not interseted to throw away their career only to associate themselves with a coup. they still have bright future long after their retirement. A lot of retired generals become politician and holding ministerial posts. They have a long CV and find good jobs after retirement.


You forgot UN posting. Paid in dollars.


----------



## Maira La

azbaroj said:


> Why you are taking Hindus here . There are many Hindus who are pious . Pious peoples are very well , I m not meaning pious means fanatics . Atheist are bad people and they are the enemy of the country.



Take it easy. I'm not an atheist. My beliefs are locked within the bounds of my mind. Why should I let anyone judge me based on which version of the "unseen world" I believe in? Let's all work towards prosperity in the "seen, felt and tangible world", because the _unseen_ is always unreliable when it comes to seeking material gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

iajdani said:


> Brother, BD army is not the army of 1975 when few folks ran it. It is quite big now and there are always checks and balances. Besides, top brass of army are not interseted to throw away their career only to associate themselves with a coup. they still have bright future long after their retirement. A lot of retired generals become politician and holding ministerial posts. They have a long CV and find good jobs after retirement.



Anyway the coup not happened.. No one can say what would be the result if happened...

why Musharraf did in Pakistan? Is the Pakistan army man don't have any benefits?

The greed of power can take people to any extreme limit.


----------



## Maira La

Al-zakir said:


> He reside in USA though not from Sylhet.


*
Why are all mullahs residing in the USA? You kNow where your tax money is going, don't you|? You're supporting the economy of the vilest nation on earth, full of infidels and jews!

Bro, if you fear God, you should immediately purchase a ticket and catch the first flight back to BD. God will provide for your daily necessities and take care of you till death in our poor little country. Have faith in God! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Okay, just a question, what is the difference between atheism and secularism?? I didn't make any research in these terms but according to me atheist are those who simply don't have belief in any religion but secularism means you are fully loyal to your own religion but at the same time respect other religions as well!!


----------



## Luffy 500

Apocalypse said:


> No, they're loyalty lies towards Muslim Ummah. Unacceptable!



And your loyalty lies towards INDIA. So stay there in your Bharat mata land and don't set foot in our country Mr. False flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

extra terrestrial said:


> Okay, just a question, what is the difference between atheism and secularism?? I didn't make any research in these terms but according to me atheist are those who simply don't have belief in any religion but secularism means you are fully loyal to your own religion but at the same time respect other religions as well!!


Actually no one ever mentioned about secularism before 1972... Suddenly it became ' Muktijudhher chet0na ' . Its easy to understand india had influence on adopting this... So anyone who supports secularism is anti_liberation.... We fought against a drunk general not islam....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

azbaroj said:


> I m not confused at all . All leftist are not real komu . Look at Nirmol Shen , Bodor Uddin Umor , they really theink about our country . Don;t Example with Enu , where is his Ideology , his hand is a bloody hand with thousands of youngs , a real traiter & opportunist . Give only a single name of komu who advocated for a strong military in Bangladesh . Most of the komus & leftists are anti military .
> Advocate for compulsory military service does not means he wants a strong military.



I know commies very well. Their ideology lies within military. They love military also likes to rule by the military. You wont find a single commie country weak in military. That is how it is.

Now coming back to your real confusion!!! You think fanatics and rightist are the patronizer of military than you are totally wrong. They want strong military but never want to spend for it. They think their rhetoric can win a war or at best can use sword or IED (impoverished explosive devices) to blow away Washingtion or Delhi.

Cheers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Faarhan said:


> Actually no one ever mentioned about secularism before 1972... Suddenly it became ' Muktijudhher chet0na ' . Its easy to understand india had influence on adopting this... So anyone who supports secularism is anti_liberation.... We fought against a drunk general not islam....



It doesn't give my answer, you mean to say secularism and atheism are same??


----------



## scholseys

extra terrestrial said:


> It doesn't give my answer, you mean to say secularism and atheism are same??



I am a liberatarian, i believe one should be allowed to do what one pleases. Secularism is the seperation of the church and the state and atheism is the belief of no god. In secularism no religous values should be considered in making the state's policy. Personally the whole muslim Bangladesh is a far fetched idea, i cant see every woman in Bangladesh being made to wear hijab, one should have the decision to wear it or not to wear it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

extra terrestrial said:


> Okay, just a question, what is the difference between atheism and secularism?? I didn't make any research in these terms but according to me atheist are those who simply don't have belief in any religion but secularism means you are fully loyal to your own religion but at the same time respect other religions as well!!



Atheism is a belief which does not recognize the existence of God or religion.

Secularism is a term or law used by states and has different meaning established by law or constitution. Secularism used in erstwhile soviet block was total disaproval of religion in state and personal level. It was like imposing atheism in individual level. 

But in most of the western world where secularism were not explicitly mentioned but religious freedom was ensured specially in United States where States and Religion are separated by law. State can not use any religious symbol or can use religion to govern the country.

For Western Europe, except France (French revolution killed religion in France) all other europeans had preferences over some relgion and by 20th century other relgions were given enough freedom and followed the United States example.

In our subcontinent, we have a explicit defintion of secularism where Government is not barred in practicing religion and were given equal or semi equal rights to other relgion. This definition is quite inclined to recognize state and religion should co-exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Apocalypse said:


> No, they're loyalty lies towards Muslim Ummah. Unacceptable!


like checking someone's loyality towards his father against his mother...... Islam doesn't intervene in someone's loyalty to his country..... When Muhammad (s) started to preach Islam people like Abu sufiyan thought he was going to destroy Mecca's social order and booming economy.......... There are so many Abu Sufyan now a days..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Atheism is a belief which does not recognize the existence of God or religion.
> 
> Secularism is a term or law used by states and has different meaning established by law or constitution. Secularism used in erstwhile soviet block was total disaproval of religion in state and personal level. It was like imposing atheism in individual level.
> 
> But in most of the western world where secularism were not explicitly mentioned but religious freedom was ensured specially in United States where States and Religion are separated by law. State can not use any religious symbol or can use religion to govern the country.
> 
> For Western Europe, except France (French revolution killed religion in France) all other europeans had preferences over some relgion and by 20th century other relgions were given enough freedom and followed the United States example.
> 
> In our subcontinent, we have a explicit defintion of secularism where Government is not barred in practicing religion and were given equal or semi equal rights to other relgion. This definition is quite inclined to recognize state and religion should co-exist.



Canadian secularism is very different from France's, the veil or the hijab would be never be banned. Canadian model is near the perfect model, everyone respects everyone's religion. One can wear a burkha and one can wear a bikini. France's civil liberties are a joke. from the looks of this forum it seems a few people in bangladesh would want Bangladesh to go all sharia. That would be the demise of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Canadian secularism is very different from France's, the veil or the hijab would be never be banned. Canadian model is near the perfect model, everyone respects everyone's religion. One can wear a burkha and one can wear a bikini. France's civil liberties are a joke. from the looks of this forum it seems a few people in bangladesh would want Bangladesh to go all sharia. That would be the demise of Bangladesh.



I already mentioned France is the pioneer of anti religion stand which was adopted by commies later on. Read French revolution then you will understand a lot about it.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> I already mentioned France is the pioneer of anti religion stand which was adopted by commies later on. Read French revolution then you will understand a lot about it.



I did take a full university course in French Revolution, very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Apocalypse said:


> *
> Why are all mullahs residing in the USA? You kNow where your tax money is going, don't you|? You're supporting the economy of the vilest nation on earth, full of infidels and jews!
> 
> Bro, if you fear God, you should immediately purchase a ticket and catch the first flight back to BD. God will provide for your daily necessities and take care of you till death in our poor little country. Have faith in God! *



Islamic poet Allama Iqbal already left an answer for you. He said: _Chin-O-Arab hamara hindustan hamara 
Muslim hain hum watan sara jahan hamara_. Simply mean, for Muslim entire world is ours because sovereignly lay in Allah. It's our duty to spread the message of Allah. You would be happy to know that Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west. We have Masjid in allmost all states in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> Islamic poet Allama Iqbal already left an answer for you. He said: _Chin-O-Arab hamara hindustan hamara
> Muslim hain hum watan sara jahan hamara_. Simply mean, for Muslim entire world is ours because sovereignly lay in Allah. It's our duty to spread the message of Allah. You would be happy to know that Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west. We have Masjid in allmost all states in USA.



yes and technically you are funding the war on muslims by paying your taxes, good job buddy!


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> yes and technically you are funding the war on muslims by paying your taxes, good job buddy!



True in some extent but positive in other matters. A Masjid break in Iraq/Afghanistan while few other rise in USA/Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Indian Tiger said:


> Anyway the coup not happened.. No one can say what would be the result if happened...
> 
> why Musharraf did in Pakistan? Is the Pakistan army man don't have any benefits?
> 
> The greed of power can take people to any extreme limit.



Pakistan case is complete different. All the generals made their fortune with the coup all the time. But in BD, most of them just turned trash while trying for a coup. Only Ziaur Rahman and his associates could eshtablish themselves through a civilian party even though not too many people could consider that a coup.

Besides a military government of Ershad was overthrown by the people. Military does not go against the people and most of the time they disobey these kind of orders of their superior in power.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




hinduguy said:


> You forgot UN posting. Paid in dollars.



Not necessarily. Its the fear of getting prosecuted or failed coup.


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> True in some extent but positive in other matters. A Masjid break in Iraq/Afghanistan while few other rise in USA/Europe.



so you are funding the usa to kill thousands of muslims around the world but you are satisfied that a few mosques are being raised? so you are happy with that trade?...........lmao now i know how arabs get screwed in practically every deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Al-zakir said:


> True in some extent but positive in other matters. A Masjid break in Iraq/Afghanistan while few other rise in USA/Europe.



But if I'm not wrong, your taxes are only used to break those Masjids, not to build!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

some dumbass major planned a coup in his head and posted all his personal information on fb including his name, rank, address and dob on fb lol. Besides a major in bangladesh army holds no significant power, you need the backing of the general of the 46th brigade and savar'r tank regiment's general. This coup has been glorified by the varati backed BAL government to score some browny points with the west. this article actually proves that hasina is RAW's *****.


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> True in some extent but positive in other matters. A Masjid break in Iraq/Afghanistan while few other rise in USA/Europe.


Well, i saw a documentary where American converts selling pie and with that money building mosques.......truely amazing...


----------



## TopCat

Sometimes we are very hard on USA. War is a war. I can guarantee you, Americans will not hesitate to bomb the hell out of Vetican if that is the only way to win the war.


----------



## SQ8

Well.. good save for the family.. and massive save for India..
It needs a cooperative BD to keep its focus on China.
Now why is this song ringing in my head.


----------



## scholseys

^ I agree but if a person is preaching that secularism is bad and Bangladesh should all muslim and what not then why would he decide to live in the USA in the first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Azmi tells press

&#8216;We are not involved in coup attempt&#8217; 







DHAKA: Abdullah-Hil Aman Azmi, son of former Jamaat Ameer Ghulam Azam, Sunday claimed that they did not have any involvement in recent coup attempt in army.

The former army official made the assertion at a press conference held at his Moghbazar residence in the city in protest against reports published in some national dailies involving him and his brother in the coup plot.

He told the press conference that different mass media published reports claiming that &#8220;I along with my younger brother UK expatriate Numan Azmi was involved in the failure coup in army&#8221;.

He added: &#8220;I am strongly opposing such a false, base-less, ill-motivated reports.&#8221; 

Brigadier General (retd) Azmi also alleged that &#8220;the reports were published to destroy the image of my family.&#8221;

Throwing challenge he said, &#8220;I had no involvement in the coup attempt in army.&#8221; 

He also demanded punishment of those involved in the coup attempt. 

Earlier on January 11, his father Ghulam Azam was sent to central jail in connection with war crimes charges brought against him.

BDST: 2144 HRS, JAN 22, 2012

?We are not involved in coup attempt? Azmi tells press

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Brigadier General (retd) Azmi was force to retirement by Awami Ghddar league with out pay. He was a brilliant officer yet he was punished because of his father political affiliation. Bloody kangaroo nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maira La

Al-zakir said:


> Throwing challenge he said, &#8220;I had no involvement in the coup attempt in army.&#8221;
> 
> *He also demanded punishment of those involved in the coup attempt. *
> 
> ?We are not involved in coup attempt? Azmi tells press




But bro, he's demanding punishment for your Messiah Major Zia.

So who's a more pious mullah: Azmi or Zia? ^^Apparently, they don't seem to be on the same side.


----------



## Al-zakir

Apocalypse said:


> But bro, he's demanding punishment for your Messiah Major Zia.
> 
> So who's a more pious mullah: Azmi or Zia? ^^Apparently, they don't seem to be on the same side.



Listen you charal, what is your problem labeling everyone as Mullah(in bad way)? Grig Azmi was a decorated solder and obviously an Islamic minded. So are you telling me that any one prays and live like a conservative muslims are mullah. If we are all mullah than you should not mind when I call a you maloon/charal. 

What he said is his opinion? I got nothing to do with it. I neither agree or disagree with his view. I am sticking to my original assumption that this whole thing was set up Awami and Bharti to eliminate all Islamic minded offers from MA to make it a submissive organization. It's started with Philkana massacre, force retirement of officers like Azmi and major general Jamali and now this. I know you are happy because Bharti dalal like should have any problem if Bd turn into another Sikkim. Bloody ghaddar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

The fat women is worried about a coup. She is taking advice from some nogood idiots. This was a never a coup to begin with. This is not the time for her to go througj an intervention.

The time for intervantion is election time. Because people did not like what this thick idiot did with ctg. Thats not over yet.

A coup will cause a lot of prolems. Let her time go, she will be there just a little longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Apocalypse said:


> No, they're loyalty lies towards Muslim Ummah. Unacceptable!



Says who? A charal. 



Apocalypse said:


> Yes, I'm Bangladeshi,



Perhaps, by accidental birth but---a pure bharti dalal. No doubt. 





fallstuff said:


> Let her time go, she will be there just a little longer.



Ameen! That day, I will treat you with some Ras Malaai, if interested .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

The BNP statement

The following statement was read out at a BNP press briefing on the recent incidents in the army: 

Dear journalist friends,

Assalamu Alaikum
A press briefing on Thursday spoke of a failed military coup. After knowing of the matter, like the people of the country the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) is also deeply concerned. Through you we want to inform all about our concern and the party's reaction. First of all, we thank Almighty Allah. By his infinite grace no bloodshed and clash occurred. The civil administration and constitutional system have continued. Memories of bloody military coups and chaos in the past make us sad. 

The incident of the killing of 57 smart and meritorious army officers in the Peelkhana tragedy during the tenure of this government remains a scar on our memory. The BNP has the glorious history of being the architect of establishing multiparty democracy on the ashes of one-party Baksalite autocracy. The BNP struggled uncompromisingly against military autocracy and re-established parliamentary democracy. 

As the biggest patriotic democratic political institution, the BNP always believes in constitutional politics. We deeply believe in the principle of changing governments through free, fair, neutral and competitive elections. We also believe in forming governments based on people's power and support. We believe that the armed forces as a symbol of national independence and sovereignty will remain the people's institution. They will ensure independence, sovereignty, territorial integrity and overall national security.

We don't want to see the armed forces involved in any distrust, clash and disunity. We don't want a brother's hand to get stained with the blood of another brother. We don't want to hear the wails of a mother losing her son, of a widow after losing her husband and a son after losing his father.

Our fervent call goes out to all members at all levels of the patriotic armed forces: maintain unity, solidarity and discipline at any cost; remain alert and conscious; avoid adventurism in the face any provocation. We have now reached a turning point in national history. Everybody will have to remain alert so that enemy spies cannot infiltrate our ranks and create subversion. You cannot step into any trap.

Dear representatives of the print and electronic media, 

The present government has been trying to fish in troubled waters by using a sensitive incident. As part of an ill attempt to make the armed forces controversial, they have directed a pointing of the finger at the opposition while describing the incident. 

We notice with sorrow that in a description of the incident at Thursday's press conference, some comments were made which could be seen as at an attempt to add a political colour to the incident. Despite the clear explanation given by the BNP, a fresh attempt to misinterpret a part of Begum Khaleda Zia's speech at a Chittagong rally on December 9 has saddened us. Some comments uttered in the same breath are consistent with the ruling party's political propaganda. As a responsible political party, the BNP wished to refrain from making any comment on a sensitive incident under investigation. But, unfortunately, it became necessary to respond to the untrue, confusing, irresponsible, provocative and aggressive unilateral comments made by the prime minister herself, the ministers, ruling party men and Indian media against the BNP.

Dear journalists,

The incident described at Thursday's press conference took place quite a few days ago. Before the investigation has been completed the people have been fed with some incomplete information. Various kinds of confusion have already been created among the people as they have seen the Indian media and the ruling party speak in the same vein. At a time when video footage of the torture of Bangladeshis by the Indian Border Security Force (BSF) at the border has caused indignation here, ruling party men have made the share market a looting ground; and the government, plunging into a grave crisis due to its economic bankruptcy, has been trying to divert public attention by publicizing an incomplete version of an incident which took place in December last year.

At a time when people are gasping under the burden of spiralling prices of essentials, disappearances, killings and abductions have become daily incidents. Failing to resolve these crises the government has been trying to mislead and confuse people.

When the demand for Jatiya Sangsad elections under a caretaker government has become a national demand, and Begum Khaleda Zia has announced s &#8220;March towards Dhaka&#8221; programme to realize the demand, aggressive propaganda has been unleashed against the opposition. Questions have been raised among citizens and in the international community about the trustworthiness of the publicity as the propaganda has been based on incomplete information about an incident which is under investigation.

We call for an unearthing of the whole truth behind the incident through proper investigation and letting the people know the truth. We urge the government to refrain from its tendency to use the national armed forces, which symbolizes national aspirations, for mean political ends. The armed forces were subjected to neglect and made weak through the formation of the Rakkhi Bahini after liberation. Following the introduction of the one party Baksal system the members of the armed forces were compelled to join it. Secret wings of other political parties were also being built up within the national armed forces. As a result, due to partisan and ideological conflict and outside instigation many incidents of clashes and bloodshed took place within the armed forces.

Shaheed President Ziaur Rahman, at risk to his life and depending on invincible boldness, took courageous steps to restore discipline, unity, professionalism and chain of command in the armed forces and strengthened it.

The armed forces, which carry the mantle of our glorious liberation war, are a pride for us all and are a symbol of national unity. It is a matter of sorrow that narrow partisan interests at times have given birth to various types of provocation and indiscipline in this force.

In 1975 a faction of Baksal led by Awami League leader Khandker Mustaque Ahmad revolted and captured state power. After that a group of ambitious army officers breaking the chain of command arrested the then chief of army Ziaur Rahman and tried to capture state power. The Awami League supported the bid. It also opposed the investigation and trial process to maintain army discipline.

The party also gave open support to the then army chief Ershad when he captured power by usurping the elected government in 1982 and also to the failed coup attempt by General Nasim in 1996. The Awami League also supported the veiled coup of army chief General Moeenuddin in 2007 when the party described it as a &#8220;result of their movement.&#8221; In this way the Awami League again and again encouraged a violation of army discipline, fanned division in the armed forces in their narrow party interests. It harmed the armed forces and weakened its professionalism.

Members of the armed forces fell victim to killings at Peelkhana after the Awami League came to power. Now we hear about a coup plot in the army. We hope that the army does not fall victim to any big blueprint and conspiracy.

Dear journalist friends,

We know the armed forces cannot give any statement outside the sitting government's guidance. So the statement given at Thursday's press briefing reflected ruling party thought. You have seen that the media published news of several senior army officers being attached to the Log Area. But the press conference was told that some mid ranking officers had been involved in the coup plot. In the information given it has not been disclosed who the court of enquiry consisted of. Except for information about some contacts no elaborate description of the coup bid was given. We hope that everything will be unearthed through proper investigation and made public. We will also hope that all concerned will be careful about trustworthiness and that institutional neutrality is not compromised by making political statements while presenting a serious and sensitive subject.

At this juncture of the nation and the country we call for strong national unity. There may be differences of opinion among us on various issues but in the case of national interest and security all must remain united irrespective of party affiliation or difference of opinion. We urge the government to refrain from the dangerous game of misusing the armed forces for political ends and in the party interest. Any propaganda that may harm the reputation of the forces, which have achieved significant success in the international arena as peace keepers, should also be avoided. The Indian media have already started motivated propaganda about the published news. We all should show restraint, responsibility and far-sightedness in the national interest.

To conclude, we make a fervent call ---no disunity and division, unity and disciple are the demand of the hour. A blame game will not bring any success for any of us. It will rather lead to a deterioration in the situation. 

Thank you all.

Allah Hafez, Bangladesh Zindabad.


http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=219541

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Al-zakir said:


> Listen you charal, what is your problem labeling everyone as Mullah(in bad way)? Grig Azmi was a decorated solder and obviously a Islamic minded. So are you telling me that any one prays and live like a conservative muslims are mullah. If we are all mullah than you should not mind when *I call a you maloon/charal.*



Lol. Call me whatever you want.

I thought mullah is a nice word to refer to fundamentalists. Sorry, didn't know you guys hate this word too.

I was just wondering why this "decorated" soldier is saving his a$$ by demanding punishment for the pious Major Zia. I feel pity for this guy - so much hatred from his own type, soo sad. he could have fought till the end, becoming a martyr in the process, the best consequence a mullah could ask for - straight to heaven with 72 virgins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

aazidane said:


> so you are funding the usa to kill thousands of muslims around the world but you are satisfied that a few mosques are being raised? so you are happy with that trade?...........lmao now i know how arabs get screwed in practically every deal.



four Lions Barry - YouTube


----------



## BanglaBhoot

HIZBUT-TAHRIR ( HT) STEPS UP ATTEMPTS TO SUBVERT BD ARMY

By B.Raman

It is learnt from reliable sources that the Bangladesh authorities suspect that the Hizbut-Tahrir (HT), Party of Liberation, banned in October 2009 had links with 16 middle-level officers of the Bangladesh Army involved in the plot to stage a coup against Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, which was discovered in December last.

2. The discovery of the plot was announced at a press conference at Dhaka on January 19,2012, by the Bangladeshi army spokesman Brigadier General Muhammad Masud Razzaq. He said that the Army had specific evidence that up to 16 current and former Bangladeshi military officers "with extreme religious views" were involved in a "heinous conspiracy". The plot was instigated by Bangladeshi conspirators living abroad, he said.

3. He further said that two retired officers, Lieutenant Colonel Ehsan Yusuf and Major Zakir, have been arrested, but did not say when. He added that the authorities were looking for a serving officer, Major Ziaul Haq, who had fled his post after the arrests of Yusuf and Zakir.

4.Giving details about the alleged plot, Razzaq said that Ziaul Haq had circulated emails to different serving officers detailing a plan to overthrow the Government on January 9-10. The Army authorities have accused the HT of helping to circulate the messages. It has been reported that a major general (name not known), who headed one of the country's largest cantonments, was recalled to Dhaka, following the discovery of the plot. Details of his exact role in the plot are not known.

5.In a leaflet disseminated on January 20,2012, the banned HT said: &#8220;Hizb ut-Tahrir organized public speeches outside mosques across the country after Jummah prayers today where speakers called upon the people to protest against the Hasina government&#8217;s plot to subjugate the Muslim Army of Bangladesh to US-India. The speakers said Hasina was brought to power by the Americans, in partnership with India. The Americans have a design to prevent the return of the Islamic Khilafah in this region and contain the rise of China. For this purpose she prefers a strategic partnership with India in order to secure her strong presence in this region and tighten her grip over the Muslim countries within the region. These two enemy countries are using the government, the opposition, and some in the military leadership in Bangladesh as agents to solve the long standing issues with India which will free India&#8217;s hands. This will facilitate India to join hands with America in implementing her design to prevent the return of Islam and contain China. And they are working to remove all obstacles to this plan and anyone who exposes or speaks against this evil plan. It was for this reason that bright officers of our army were massacred in Pilkhana in which Hasina collaborated. It was for this reason that Hasina banned Hizb ut-Tahrir and is pursuing a policy of brutal repression against the party. And now she is executing a policy of whole sale purge of the army through abductions, arrests and dismissals of officers who stand on the side of Islam, and the country&#8217;s sovereignty and security. The speakers called upon the sincere officers in the army to remove Hasina and the current ruling regime from authority at once; and to transfer the authority to Hizb ut-Tahrir which is a sincere and aware political party. Hizb ut-Tahrir will establish the Khilafah state which will eject USA, Britain, India and their allies from Bangladesh. The Khilafah will build this country as the starting point for becoming a global super power. This is by securing the basic needs of the people and solving the long running problems faced by the people such as poverty and unemployment, industrializing the country&#8217;s economy, building the army as a strong and advanced fighting force, and unifying with the Muslim Ummah. &#8220;

6.In another leaflet addressed to the people of Bangladesh, the HT has said: &#8220;O Muslims! You have been victims of Indian aggression for decades. This enemy state killed your officers in Pilkhana, she built the Farakkah dam, she deprives you of your rightful share of water from the common rivers, and she kills your brothers and sisters in the border. And your current rulers have failed to stand up to the Indian aggression against you. There exists only one way of resisting the enemy &#8211; establishing the Khilafah state. So stop wasting your time and effort in looking for solutions from the current democratic system and the agent political parties &#8211; Awami League, BNP and others. You have to take one action and only one action &#8211; call upon the people of power to remove the Hasina overnment and hand over power to Hizb ut-Tahrir, which is the only party offering you the vision of becoming a leading state in the region and the world. We will establish the Khilafah state, and implement the Qur&#8217;an and the Sunnah. We will bring an end to your economic plight, and industrialize the economy. We will build a strong advanced military. And we have the action plan ready to regain India as a Muslim land, under the Islamic rule, which is the only true assured way of stopping Indian aggression permanently.&#8221;

7. The HT has been active among lower and middle level officers of the Armies of Pakistan and Bangladesh and has been trying to instigate a coup by them in order to introduce Islamic rule in the two countries and eradicate US and Indian influence. After establishing Islamic rule in Pakistan and Bangladesh, it wants to extend its activities to India to help the Indian Muslims.

Bangladesh:* Hizbul-Tahrir Steps up Attempt to Subvert BD Army

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

So now RAW is providing propaganda support to the AL government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> So now RAW is providing propaganda support to the AL government.



How did you get to that conclusion?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> How did you get to that conclusion?



The writer B. Raman is an ex-high official of RAW.


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> The writer B. Raman is an ex-high official of RAW.



Ex official doesn't make it RAW's propaganda. Besides which part of that write up was propaganda? He was just analyzing the situation.


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> what has experiencing poverty got to do with your logic that you have provided earlier in this thread? What has Bharat got to do with the atrocities that were done by the pakistani military on its own people? west pakistan was robbing east pakistan far far much more; The foreigh exchange that we earned were mostly taken away by west pakistan and even though we had a bigger population, west pakistan took 2/3rd of the gdp. That is clear discrimination. Seriously brother, you do not belong in Bangladesh, you belong somwhere in the middle east or pakistan, you are a disgrace to bangladesh.


The core of all the propaganda to break PAK up were created through the implication of Our/Bengali's poorness compare to W. Pak's rich. And after the birth of BD, AWAMY dalals took industries, shops, houses of Urdu speaking entrepreneurs in their possession as war booties. So, there went AWAMY motive of conspiring with Malauns on giving birth of an orphanage as BD in nation state's paradigm. And when AWAMY dalals shook hands with the arch enemy of PAK, they didn't remain own people anymore. Again no, West PAK wasn't robbing anything from us and I knew that you would come up with that State Bank's statistics, which had also formulated the recipe of disaster, I.E. Six points to break PAK up. 

Foreign exchanges were mostly earned through the exports of Jute and exporters were private business people, who felt that it would be safe to pile at W. PAK and they were right again since they were targeted by AWAMY dalals even way before March, 25th 71. So, the then GOP didn't have any invisible hand to steal it from us. Yes, we had a bigger population but W. PAK had 4.5 times bigger land mass than ours, so it was not a simple matrix of facile distribution. 

PAK was given birth hastily in 47 that lacked skilled people in almost all GOVT. sectors but as time progressed distribution started to even out. For example, allocation of wealth was 60:40 (Around) in W: E at 60-70 eras. And we, the Bengalis were more ethno centric than Westerners as Abul Mansoor diverted all the wealth in East after becoming Interim Chief but Ayub being a Pashtun, never made the industrial/architectural/educational POWERHOUSES/monuments in NWFP but in E. PAK. Then my question to you Brother, after getting everything that PAK federation and its people built from 47-71 and passing another 40yrs, why did our economy still stayed almost the half of the size of West's one? Also we didn't get war, destruction, IND on throat with sharpen knife like PAK but export privilege as least developing nation in EU and U.S. 

Lastly brother, I wouldn't ask for eye for an eye of yours but only disseminate that elitist's nausea against Islam has to do with their fears of losing wealth and Muktijudha to them is a very profitable industry now, for which they are willing to sell deen, Akhera etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

M_Saint said:


> The core of all the propaganda to break PAK up were created through the implication of Our/Bengali's poorness compare to W. Pak's rich. And after the birth of BD, AWAMY dalals took industries, shops, houses of Urdu speaking entrepreneurs in their possession as war booties. So, there went AWAMY motive of conspiring with Malauns on giving birth of an orphanage as BD in nation state's paradigm. And when AWAMY dalals shook hands with the arch enemy of PAK, they didn't remain own people anymore. Again no, West PAK wasn't robbing anything from us and I knew that you would come up with that State Bank's statistics, which had also formulated the recipe of disaster, I.E. Six points to break PAK up.
> 
> Foreign exchanges were mostly earned through the exports of Jute and exporters were private business people, who felt that it would be safe to pile at W. PAK and they were right again since they were targeted by AWAMY dalals even way before March, 25th 71. So, the then GOP didn't have any invisible hand to steal it from us. Yes, we had a bigger population but W. PAK had 4.5 times bigger land mass than ours, so it was not a simple matrix of facile distribution.
> 
> PAK was given birth hastily in 47 that lacked skilled people in almost all GOVT. sectors but as time progressed distribution started to even out. For example, allocation of wealth was 60:40 (Around) in W: E at 60-70 eras. And we, the Bengalis were more ethno centric than Westerners as Abul Mansoor diverted all the wealth in East after becoming Interim Chief but Ayub being a Pashtun, never made the industrial/architectural/educational POWERHOUSES/monuments in NWFP but in E. PAK. Then my question to you Brother, after getting everything that PAK federation and its people built from 47-71 and passing another 40yrs, why did our economy still stayed almost the half of the size of West's one? Also we didn't get war, destruction, IND on throat with sharpen knife like PAK but export privilege as least developing nation in EU and U.S.
> 
> Lastly brother, I wouldn't ask for eye for an eye of yours but only disseminate that elitist's nausea against Islam has to do with their fears of losing wealth and Muktijudha to them is a very profitable industry now, for which they are willing to sell deen, Akhera etc.



I will tell you why our economy is smaller than pakistan.

When pakistan got independent, the resources and market was based in the west. The industry never heavily invested in the east. 
The factories,offices, etc was all based in the west. So technically pakistan has a head of 24 years with extra 70 million people contributing to their economy.

During 1971,industrialist and traders moved away, some got killed. 

After the war, factories, industries, hospitals, schools were left destroyed. Bangladesh had to build all of it from scratch.

And bangladesh and its people have done a good job so far

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> Lol. Call me whatever you want.
> 
> I thought mullah is a nice word to refer to fundamentalists. Sorry, didn't know you guys hate this word too.
> 
> I was just wondering why this "decorated" soldier is saving his a$$ by demanding punishment for the pious Major Zia. I feel pity for this guy - so much hatred from his own type, soo sad. he could have fought till the end, becoming a martyr in the process, the best consequence a mullah could ask for - *straight to heaven with 72 virgins.*



Where'd you get this crap from?


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Where'd you get this crap from?



playboy january 2012 edition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Avisheik said:


> I will tell you why our economy is smaller than pakistan.
> 
> When pakistan got independent, the resources and market was based in the west. The industry never heavily invested in the east.
> The factories,offices, etc was all based in the west. So technically pakistan has a head of 24 years with extra 70 million people contributing to their economy.
> 
> During 1971,industrialist and traders moved away, some got killed.
> 
> After the war, factories, industries, hospitals, schools were left destroyed. Bangladesh had to build all of it from scratch.
> 
> And bangladesh and its people have done a good job so far



Not only that, they kept all the assets and reserve while we had to pay half of their external debt.
2nd we did not boot lick any superpower neither used as a pawn. So we did not have any artificial boost in our economy. We did all on our own.

Now some reality check...

*Sectorwise contribution to the GDP*
Bangladesh Pakistan
agriculture: 18.6% 21.2%
industry: 28.5% 25.4%
services: 53% 53.4%



*Labor force by sector *
agriculture: 45% 43%
industry: 30% 20.3%
services: 25% 36.6% 


*Investment/GDP ratio*

Domestic Savings 24-32% 14%
Investment 23.8% 13.9%
Public Debt 35% 56%



Just look at the above picture. In the last fourty years we could turn our economy from agraarian to industrial economy. 30% of our workforce are employed in industries and in 5-10 years when our industrial workforce croseed the benchmark of agro workforce, we will be called an industrial economy the first in south asia. 

The 2nd most important thing needs to be looked at, the domestic savings and investment. Pakistan is literally living on external debt and donation as they have only 13% of domestic savings and investment. With that kind of savings and investment a country must destined for bankruptcy and abject poverty. That is the reason PK cant refuse Uncle Sam's 6 billion dollar annual handout. 

I am not undermining Pakistan but look at the brighter side of the picture. Bangldesh will be way way ahead of Pakistan in the years to come. Just be patient..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

Zabaniya said:


> Where'd you get this crap from?



Achmed. Anyway, helping them get martyred is win-win for both parties, because that's the highest honor an extremist can get and the rest of the society benefits too, except some "neutral" dudes who feel sympathy for extremists.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Bangladesh should stay away from repeating Pakistan's mistake.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Avisheik said:


> I will tell you why our economy is smaller than pakistan.
> 
> When pakistan got independent, the resources and market was based in the west. The industry never heavily invested in the east.
> The factories,offices, etc was all based in the west. So technically pakistan has a head of 24 years with extra 70 million people contributing to their economy.
> 
> During 1971,industrialist and traders moved away, some got killed.
> 
> After the war, factories, industries, hospitals, schools were left destroyed. Bangladesh had to build all of it from scratch.
> 
> And bangladesh and its people have done a good job so far



Very Remarkable how far Bangladesh has come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maira La

[offtopic]
Zab: And here's some more info on 72 virgins 72 Virgins - WikiIslam

Qur'an says there are virgins, and some Hadith places the number at 72.

There's nothing wrong with having virgins as rewards, but why're some Muslims so ignorant about their own religion? 
[/offtopic]


----------



## TopCat

Apocalypse said:


> [offtopic]
> Zab: And here's some more info on 72 virgins 72 Virgins - WikiIslam
> 
> Qur'an says there are virgins, and some Hadith places the number at 72.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having virgins as rewards, but why're some Muslims so ignorant about their own religion?
> [/offtopic]



Its not only the virgins, you can have whatever you want depending on your status in heaven. Same kind of rewards were promised in every religion so that people stay motivated. 

Yes virgins are good, after the first time. Virgins were not meant as she will be bled everytime you sleep with her, but she would be like fresh from the garden and never used by any other man, never been pregnanat. Who wants to get infected by AIDS in heaven?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

NeutralCitizen said:


> Bangladesh should stay away from repeating Pakistan's mistake.




*From my observations in the other sections of the forum, the average Pakistani member is more anti-Muslim Ummah than the average Bangladeshi member. Someone opened this thread lately on whether Pakistan should protect the interests of the Ummah. The vast majority of Pk members suggested Pakistan must put its own interest first and not make sacrifices for the greater good of other Muslims who don't give a $hit about Pakistan's future. I guess Bangladesh should go through the same experience (i.e. unleashing the mullahs), for once. That's the best way to suppress 1971 memories - some new tragedy will definitely do it. *

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




iajdani said:


> Yes virgins are good, after the first time. Virgins were not meant as she will be bled everytime you sleep with her, but she would be like fresh from the garden and never used by any other man, never been pregnanat. Who wants to get infected by AIDS in heaven?



LoL. You never know man, they might have cure for AIDS there.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> [offtopic]
> Zab: And here's some more info on 72 virgins 72 Virgins - WikiIslam
> 
> Qur'an says there are virgins, and some Hadith places the number at 72.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having virgins as rewards, but why're some Muslims so ignorant about their own religion?
> [/offtopic]



Yeah, that's why they call it Wikipedia 

Koran doesn't say that. It is in fact based on a weak Hadith.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> Achmed. Anyway, helping them get martyred is win-win for both parties, because that's the highest honor an extremist can get and the rest of the society benefits too, except some "neutral" dudes who feel sympathy for extremists.



Who told you I symphatize with extremists? And yet you fail to prove that the army is being used by wackjobs.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*AL/DGFI/RAW propaganda - *



&#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497;&#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2435; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;!

&#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;-&#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2535;&#2535; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; https://www.facebook.com/groups/storyofawamileague/ &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;(&#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480 &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; Blogger: User Profile: Nagib &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434;&#8217;&#2447; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2496;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;&#8217;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;&#8217;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2482;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480;(Ali company, Leo Company) &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2458;&#2480;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2451;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2451; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2534; &#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2455;&#2460; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2461;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; 18:21 &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;(18:21), &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2463;&#2497; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496;? &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; WELCOME TO THE OFFICIAL SITE OF MAJORDALIM &#8216;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; Abu Zafar mahmood(https://www.facebook.com/azm100) and Mohammed Majumder (https://www.facebook.com/mohammed.mujumder) &#8216;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2465;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2486;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001028187752 &#8216;&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2486;&#2476;&#2472;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2475;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;(&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494 &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2540;&#2542; &#2482;&#2434;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;--

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mid-...re-Bringing-down-Changes-Soon/224941730917446

https://www.facebook.com/mustafazuhair

DeshCalling

https://www.facebook.com/MBIMunshi?sk=info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Great so now even DGFI is anti Bangladesh.

You guys might as well give up then, Army, Intelligence, Government, Bureaucracy all are Indian stooges. There is no way out of this now


----------



## Luffy 500

Guys many people are saying that BAL will be forced to allow Care taker GOV in the end. SO my question is if a neutral caretaker
GOV takes over can it arrange a free & fair election? the army is being screwed by RAW & BAL and the administration is infested
with raw & BAL agents. *SO can a neutral Care taker GOV take care of all of this to ensure a free & fair election?*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> *AL/DGFI/RAW propaganda - *
> 
> 
> 
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497;&#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2435; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;!
> 
> &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;-&#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2535;&#2535; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; https://www.facebook.com/groups/storyofawamileague/ &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;(&#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480 &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; Blogger: User Profile: Nagib &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434;&#8217;&#2447; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2496;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;&#8217;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;&#8217;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2482;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480;(Ali company, Leo Company) &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2458;&#2480;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2451;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2451; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2534; &#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2455;&#2460; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2461;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; 18:21 &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;(18:21), &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2463;&#2497; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496;? &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; WELCOME TO THE OFFICIAL SITE OF MAJORDALIM &#8216;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; Abu Zafar mahmood(https://www.facebook.com/azm100) and Mohammed Majumder (https://www.facebook.com/mohammed.mujumder) &#8216;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2465;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2486;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001028187752 &#8216;&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2486;&#2476;&#2472;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2475;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;(&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494 &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2540;&#2542; &#2482;&#2434;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;--
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mid-...re-Bringing-down-Changes-Soon/224941730917446
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mustafazuhair
> 
> DeshCalling
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MBIMunshi?sk=info



I am not quite clear but this article seems to indirectly implicate me in the coup attempt! Please can someone clarify what this article is actually saying and my being mentioned in the piece.


----------



## azbaroj

Al-zakir said:


> Listen you charal, what is your problem labeling everyone as Mullah(in bad way)? Grig Azmi was a decorated solder and obviously a Islamic minded. So are you telling me that any one prays and live like a conservative muslims are mullah. If we are all mullah than you should not mind when I call a you maloon/charal.
> 
> What he said is his opinion? I got nothing to do with it. I neither agree or disagree with his view. I am sticking to my original assumption that this whole thing was set up Awami and Bharti to eliminate all Islamic minded offers from MA to make it a submissive organization. It's started with Philkana massacre, force retirement of officers like Azmi and major general Jamali and now this. I know you are happy because Bharti dalal like should have any problem if Bd turn into another Sikkim. Bloody ghaddar.


To them all pious people are mollah , remember how many " Mollah's" party supported Awamileague that time . They all are progressive & pro independence when they support BAL . Even prominant razakars are also became a freedom fighter when he support Awamileague .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

I don't think they should be taken seriously. They are just a facebook group. 24/7 they debate on silly matters like us..... This attemp of coup from beginning to end was inside military. No Civilian or Hijbut Tahrir was linked with it. Hijbut Tahrir just tried to use the situation later..... I don't know why Army is complicating the situation....


----------



## Zabaniyah

Joke: HuT infiltrated the military to initiate a coup 

All the stuff we see on the media are statements from the government. We won't know the exact facts until this government is shown the door.


----------



## azbaroj

Faarhan said:


> I don't think they should be taken seriously. They are just a facebook group. 24/7 they debate on silly matters like us..... This attemp of coup from beginning to end was inside military. No Civilian or Hijbut Tahrir was linked with it. Hijbut Tahrir just tried to use the situation later..... I don't know why Army is complicating the situation....


ing the mater 
Not Army , govt is complicating the mater , they using govt. supported senior officers to do this . Look at the statement of ISPR spokesman , he spoke like an Awami spokes man .


----------



## DEV444

Al-zakir said:


> Islamic poet Allama Iqbal already left an answer for you. He said: _Chin-O-Arab hamara hindustan hamara
> Muslim hain hum watan sara jahan hamara_. Simply mean, for Muslim entire world is ours because sovereignly lay in Allah. It's our duty to spread the message of Allah. You would be happy to know that Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west. We have Masjid in allmost all states in USA.


 
Sir,

_Chin-O-Arab hamara_ - Ho! Ho! Ho! For sure! Please do go ahead and try spreading the message of Allah in China, You will be despatched to Allah by China ASAP!

We all know how well China treats its Uyghur Muslims.

One can understand why the Great Champion of Islam Pakistan keeps mum on the Chinese repression of Uyghur Muslims, but it is telling that no other Muslim country other than Turkey, Bangladesh included, has ever spoken a word against Chinese persecution of Uyghur Muslims.

Amen!

P.S. If Pakistan is a true friend of China, then i say it should exhume Iqbal's Body and thrash it with 101 slippers and vaporise it with acid for daring to claim sovereign China! No doubt Chinese will then be truly convinced of Pakistan's true friendship!


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> so you are funding the usa to kill thousands of muslims around the world but you are satisfied that a few mosques are being raised? so you are happy with that trade?...........lmao now i know how arabs get screwed in practically every deal.



Mate, the Saudis recently purchased a $30 billion defense package that includes brand new F-15s, upgrades, Apaches, and training. How is that being screwed? They have the money, they get neat toys. 

And besides in Iraq, it was the insurgents who killed the majority of civilians. Not US forces. 



DEV444 said:


> Sir,
> 
> _Chin-O-Arab hamara_ - Ho! Ho! Ho! For sure! Please do go ahead and try spreading the message of Allah in China, You will be despatched to Allah by China ASAP!
> 
> We all know how well China treats its Uyghur Muslims.
> 
> One can understand why the Great Champion of Islam Pakistan keeps mum on the Chinese repression of Uyghur Muslims, but it is telling that no other Muslim country other than Turkey, Bangladesh included, has ever spoken a word against Chinese persecution of Uyghur Muslims.
> 
> Amen!



Naive much?

Do you seriously think that Uyghurs are the only Muslims in China? There are many other ethnic Muslims in China as well. And besides, some Uyghurs did cause various problems such as terrorism, looting, etc. No state would tolerate that regardless of religion. What else would the state do? Have anarchy!?

And for your information, Turkey did criticize China over the Uyghur issue. And that's their opinion. 

Houshanghai and Hu Songshan are Chinese Muslims. Go ask them. They are some of the most patriotic Chinese here.


----------



## DEV444

Zabaniya said:


> Naive much?
> 
> Do you seriously think that Uyghurs are the only Muslims in China? There are many other ethnic Muslims in China as well. And besides, some Uyghurs did cause various problems such as terrorism, looting, etc. No state would tolerate that regardless of religion. What else would the state do? Have anarchy!?
> 
> And for your information, Turkey did criticize China over the Uyghur issue. And that's their opinion.
> 
> Houshanghai and Hu Songshan are Chinese Muslims. Go ask them. They are some of the most patriotic Chinese here.


 
Sir,

1. Just replace Ughyurs with Kashmiris and China with India in your statement :

Do you seriously think that Kashmiris are the only Muslims in India? There are many other ethnic Muslims in India as well. And besides, some Kashmiris did cause various problems such as terrorism, looting, etc. No state would tolerate that regardless of religion. What else would the state do? Have anarchy!?

How does that sound?

2. _And for your information, Turkey did criticize China over the Uyghur issue._ Read again, i said other than Turkey.


----------



## Zabaniyah

^I have no opinion of Kashmir. Neither do I care. 

And I think you have brought the entire thing off-topic. Al-Zakir's was in response to Apocalypse's Islamophobia.


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> Mate, the Saudis recently purchased a $30 billion defense package that includes brand new F-15s, upgrades, Apaches, and training. How is that being screwed? They have the money, they get neat toys.
> 
> And besides in Iraq, it was the insurgents who killed the majority of civilians. Not US forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Naive much?
> 
> Do you seriously think that Uyghurs are the only Muslims in China? There are many other ethnic Muslims in China as well. And besides, some Uyghurs did cause various problems such as terrorism, looting, etc. No state would tolerate that regardless of religion. What else would the state do? Have anarchy!?
> 
> And for your information, Turkey did criticize China over the Uyghur issue. And that's their opinion.
> 
> Houshanghai and Hu Songshan are Chinese Muslims. Go ask them. They are some of the most patriotic Chinese here.



Bro. abu dhabi bought manchester city and they pay 30 million for a player that is worth 10 million.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> *AL/DGFI/RAW propaganda - *
> 
> 
> 
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497;&#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2435; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;!
> 
> &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;-&#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2535;&#2535; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; https://www.facebook.com/groups/storyofawamileague/ &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;(&#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480 &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; Blogger: User Profile: Nagib &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434;&#8217;&#2447; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2496;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;&#8217;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2438;&#2439;&#8217;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2482;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#8217;&#2480;(Ali company, Leo Company) &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2458;&#2480;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2451;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2451; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2534; &#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2455;&#2460; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2461;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; 18:21 &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;(18:21), &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2463;&#2497; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496;? &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; WELCOME TO THE OFFICIAL SITE OF MAJORDALIM &#8216;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; Abu Zafar mahmood(https://www.facebook.com/azm100) and Mohammed Majumder (https://www.facebook.com/mohammed.mujumder) &#8216;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2465;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2486;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001028187752 &#8216;&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2486;&#2476;&#2472;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2475;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;(&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494 &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2540;&#2542; &#2482;&#2434;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;--
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mid-...re-Bringing-down-Changes-Soon/224941730917446
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mustafazuhair
> 
> DeshCalling
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MBIMunshi?sk=info



A friend of mine has just informed me that the writer of the article Fazlul Bari is closely associated with RAW and presently staying in Australia. Earlier worked in Daily Janakantha..


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Its not only the virgins, you can have whatever you want depending on your status in heaven. Same kind of rewards were promised in every religion so that people stay motivated.
> 
> Yes virgins are good, after the first time. Virgins were not meant as she will be bled everytime you sleep with her, but she would be like fresh from the garden and never used by any other man, never been pregnanat. Who wants to get infected by AIDS in heaven?


 
Virgins are boring as hell, imagine teaching the girl everytime. Would be a buzz kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

google other articles of Fazlul... Garbage.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Faarhan said:


> google other articles of Fazlul... Garbage.



This is what someone wrote on Facebook concerning the article - 

*Joyanta K. Saha* Ei MBI munshi pakistan defence forum-e jamat ebong bnp ponthi bangladeshider netritto dey. Se ekta boi-o likheche nam-- The India Droctrine. Munshir DGFI connection ache. Bari bhai take him seriously....

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=281041891957827


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> This is what someone wrote on Facebook concerning the article -
> 
> *Joyanta K. Saha* Ei MBI munshi pakistan defence forum-e jamat ebong bnp ponthi bangladeshider netritto dey. Se ekta boi-o likheche nam-- The India Droctrine. Munshir DGFI connection ache. Bari bhai take him seriously....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=281041891957827



really bro? you do that here? any link for an english article.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> really bro? you do that here? any link for an english article.



There is no English version and no I do not do what is alleged in the comment I posted..... LOLz


----------



## kobiraaz

looks like defence.pk is very popular in Bangladesh... :p :p :p


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


> looks like defence.pk is very popular in Bangladesh... :p :p :p



only with defence minded people like us. Most of the bangladeshis will think air force if it wants to buy 30mil per plane


----------



## scholseys

Avisheik said:


> only with defence minded people like us. Most of the bangladeshis will think air force if it wants to buy 30mil per plane



People in Bangladesh will think its a conspiracy with the Pakistan government to overthrow the BAL government, honestly.


----------



## kobiraaz

Anyway MBI Munshi is in minor problem...


----------



## bd_4_ever

Munshi is popular now!


Cheers!!!


----------



## scholseys

Munshi for president!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Yea this is just going to annoy the Indians even more. Basically its their fault for targeting me. They should have just left me in peace.


----------



## Bhim

Hey guys where is that patriotic fella TREX..not seen him around??

Aur Bengali mai khete hai, Ami tumaro balo bashi


----------



## LaBong

Things people do to feel important lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> Virgins are boring as hell, imagine teaching the girl everytime. Would be a buzz kill.


 
Now don't tell me you sleep with virgins now and then! :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Now don't tell me you sleep with virgins now and then! :/



and that would be none of your business would it?


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> and that would be none of your business would it?



   .....


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> and that would be none of your business would it?



Dude you're in public forum, anything you post becomes public business!


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Dude you're in public forum, anything you post becomes public business!



thanks for the information brother. The first time it was just love, the next couple of times it was just to be 100% sure that they actually suck at bed. Beta testing at its best


----------



## KRAIT

Bangladesh Coup thread converted to Bangladesh Beta Testing thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

KRAIT said:


> Bangladesh Coup thread converted to Bangladesh Beta Testing thread



One of them was an Indian chick if that counts


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> A friend of mine has just informed me that the writer of the article Fazlul Bari is closely associated with RAW and presently staying in Australia. Earlier worked in Daily Janakantha..


That person has to have RAW affiliation as he picks on everyting about JI, Islam and Muslim. I haven't seen a website like banglanews24.com, where news gets manufactured against an Ideological opponents as quickly, which proves that he is resourceful, highly organized and means business. Only RAW hannomans can replicate such and IMO he is the real deal.


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> One of them was an Indian chick if that counts



Hehehe.... girls and one indian chicken ... c'mon dude.... 
BTW...nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> One of them was an Indian chick if that counts



I knew one of them would be Indian!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> I knew one of them would be Indian!



I do not discriminate when it comes to women


----------



## M_Saint

Avisheik said:


> I will tell you why our economy is smaller than pakistan.
> 
> When pakistan got independent, the resources and market was based in the west. The industry never heavily invested in the east.
> The factories,offices, etc was all based in the west. So technically pakistan has a head of 24 years with extra 70 million people contributing to their economy.
> 
> During 1971,industrialist and traders moved away, some got killed.
> 
> After the war, factories, industries, hospitals, schools were left destroyed. Bangladesh had to build all of it from scratch.
> 
> And bangladesh and its people have done a good job so far


Neither you nor Iajdani in post #383 has said anything out RAW's propaganda box. Present something new, I mean anything out of Banglapedia, Virtual BD, Ami Bijoy Dekhechi, Janakantha, Prothom Alo or BDnews24.com's perimeter. Then I'll answer you guys otherwise it's wasting my precious time. Lastly, if PAK federation had looted each and everything you guys mentioned, still it was not 1/1000 as worth as giving birth of an orphanage for 73000000 people, who's fate would be settled by 1000 yr's old enemies.


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> I do not discriminate when it comes to women



I do. 


........................


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> Neither you nor Iajdani in post #383 has said anything out RAW's propaganda box. Present something new, I mean anything out of Banglapedia, Virtual BD, Ami Bijoy Dekhechi, Janakantha, Prothom Alo or BDnews24.com's perimeter. Then I'll answer you guys otherwise it's wasting my precious time. Lastly, if PAK federation had looted each and everything you guys mentioned, still it was not 1/1000 as worth as giving birth of an orphanage for 73000000 people, who's fate would be settled by 1000 yr's old enemies.



Dude you seem paranoid and indenial. Pakistan raped and looted Bangladesh and that is a fact, its about time you realize this fact and move on. Especially since your tax paid dollars are helping usa bomb pakistan from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> ........................



Make love not war 

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




KRAIT said:


> Hehehe.... girls and one indian chicken ... c'mon dude....
> BTW...nice one



welcome to planet earth, brother...how was mars?....on earth; women are sometimes referred to as chicks, birds, broads and such, hope i was informative, brother.


----------



## Avisheik

M_Saint said:


> Neither you nor Iajdani in post #383 has said anything out RAW's propaganda box. Present something new, I mean anything out of *Banglapedia, Virtual BD, Ami Bijoy Dekhechi, Janakantha, Prothom Alo or BDnews24.com's perimeter*. Then I'll answer you guys otherwise it's wasting my precious time. Lastly, *if PAK federation had looted each and everything you guys mentioned, still it was not 1/1000 as worth as giving birth of an orphanage for 73000000 people*, who's fate would be settled by 1000 yr's old enemies.



Uh huh, take out every reputed media source and believe in newspapers such as "Pangash maach news" 

If you think it aint worth it, it was also not worth it for south asia to get independent, aint worth for it for creation of pakistan. And if you dont like bangladesh, why are you here.

Blame RAW? I do blame the indians for some of our problems, but blaming RAW for 24/7 ?? I dont think they have a fetish for bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Neither you nor Iajdani in post #383 has said anything out RAW's propaganda box. Present something new, I mean anything out of Banglapedia, Virtual BD, Ami Bijoy Dekhechi, Janakantha, Prothom Alo or BDnews24.com's perimeter. Then I'll answer you guys otherwise it's wasting my precious time. Lastly, if PAK federation had looted each and everything you guys mentioned, still it was not 1/1000 as worth as giving birth of an orphanage for 73000000 people, who's fate would be settled by 1000 yr's old enemies.



You made your effort and I should give you some credit.

Again some reality check.

It is not RAW propaganda but the character of our politics whose base is on denigrating the opponent to the core. Look at AL - BNP cockfight. Do you think our political environment was any better in pre 1971 era or we were made of different gene then? Not only that, just go back to pre 1947, and see how Hindu - Muslim treated each other and how they hated each other.

AL played the same politics before 1971 so did Muslim League and Jamaat. They tried and put all their tonnage to denigrate west for political mileage. The same thing Bhutto did in West Pakistan by denigrating AL.

You can try to find RAW all along but RAW did not have man power nor resources that time to do a mammoth task of orchastrating 1971. They probably linked to few high profile AL politicians which is very normal for every country.


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Dude you seem paranoid and indenial. Pakistan raped and looted Bangladesh and that is a fact, its about time you realize this fact and move on. Especially since your tax paid dollars are helping usa bomb pakistan from time to time.



Dude, you talk shyte because you have been constantly fed shyte. At First, in the 80s I heard that there were rapes but no specific number; then in 90s, it was around few thousands and number grew to 1 million by now. My question to you, would you spare your mom or aunt if you guys raise the number by such geometrical term? And if PAK weren't there, we wouldn't even have those wealth that was created out of jute export at the first place. Jute was getting produced in WB too but were the W Bengalis able to make 'Sonali ashe' out of it? If those Urdu speaking migrants didn't inherit such entreprenual skills the then E. PAK as BRIT'S hinterland would remain same for punishin-transfer of CSP officers, case finish. 

So much obsession of PAK's chori, darshan. Jader goto challish bosore kao oi kaj gulo korte dekhe nai kono UN mission e ba nijer vhumite, tara ki hotath kore compulsive rapists hoye gelo? OTH, Bharati army's mass rape, genocide, fake encounters were documented, proved in Kashmir, S. Lanka, Naga land etc. Mass rape and thieveries are compulsive, and if any ethenic army does it once, it would try to do the same in another place. It can't be discrete as it goes beyond human nature. Furthermore, a professional army of Islamic ethos doing such is out of question expect its higher ups are hateful, permit value less immorals to do it in individual level . Only aversion in possession, ideologically different army does it like Bharati's one doing in Kashmir. So, don't tell me to move on on a false premise because I don't sell my conscience very cheap, although I'm not 1/100 as good of a human being like a religious soldier.


----------



## scholseys

^^ Sheer propaganda from the graduate school of Sylhet Madrassa.


----------



## kobiraaz

^ more bad new for you Saint. Last december in a pro liberation fan page i saw they wrote in their status update that 4 lakhs women were raped . An idiot opposed it and was termed as Razakar :p


----------



## scholseys

listen its not about the number even if a nation's army rapes and kills 10000, its morally wrong and a crime. Thus pakistan had to go. people defending the numbers are just rajakars.


----------



## kobiraaz

Yes. Even if 1 woman ( hindu or muslim doesnt matter ) is raped by army without any punishment is a crime. No matter its 10 or 10000000. No sane person will support Pakistani deeds... But one should be honest enough about that event. There is difference between patriotism and chauvinism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Faarhan said:


> ^ more bad new for you Saint. Last december in a pro liberation fan page i saw they wrote in their status update that 4 lakhs women were raped . An idiot opposed it and was termed as Razakar :p


 I like you being humorous, BRO. Infect, seeing Mashi's big nose in your avatar, I burst into laughter. Let the Fefranahis (Hati once called it Edur, when Edur called Hati the Kula Kani, Mula Dati) make more back ground noises, I just ignore them. Hey, didn't Tagore once said, 'Jadi tuor daak Shune Kao Na ashe re, Tobe Ekla cholo re'.I guess I would get dhakkhina from Guru, at least in that perspective.


----------



## scholseys

saint is just a rajakar dwelling in usa. if he is such a slut for pakistan, he should just move to pakistan or join taliban. just think for a second, how morally and metally low you have to be to rape and kill your own people using the army. army is there tonsave guard your own kind, not otherwise


----------



## kobiraaz

Hyderabad force was also known as Razakars who fought to defend their sovereignty against india in 1948..... sad! Isn't it? Now please no personal attack Azidane..... Everyone is entitled to his own opinion.


----------



## M_Saint

Avisheik said:


> Uh huh, take out every reputed media source and believe in newspapers such as "Pangash maach news"
> 
> If you think it aint worth it, it was also not worth it for south asia to get independent, aint worth for it for creation of pakistan. And if you dont like bangladesh, why are you here.
> 
> Blame RAW? I do blame the indians for some of our problems, but blaming RAW for 24/7 ?? I dont think they have a fetish for bangladesh.


No, LIKE Pangash Maacher pochon dhore Mathay, now Dalals being at the helm, gota DESHTAR o oi ekei dhoroner pochon doreche. Shejannay 'Pangash Maach News' is a no beginner. Try with Nehru's 'Discovery of India', then go read the book named 'Islam between East and West' and at last read Churchill&#8217;s lips to find out why he had said that the world was divided into two camps, I.E. Islam and Non-Islam to reveal why IND, PAK AND BD were created, will ya?


----------



## scholseys

i have no problem of people having their personal political agenda or ideologies but whenone denies the genocide, that becomes personal


----------



## integra

Faarhan said:


> Hyderabad force was also known as Razakars who fought to defend their sovereignty against india in 1948..... sad! Isn't it? Now please no personal attack Azidane..... Everyone is entitled to his own opinion.




Interesting, I wonder what those soldiers
who gave up their sovereignty to the indians
at first sight(or in the name of religion) were called then.

Well atleast if I go with your logic, it seems rather conflicting.
Their force was defending their territory just 
like our muktis, contrary to Al Bandors.


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> saint is just a rajakar dwelling in usa. if he is such a slut for pakistan, he should just move to pakistan or join taliban. just think for a second, how morally and metally low you have to be to rape and kill your own people using the army. army is there tonsave guard your own kind, not otherwise


Ekdin Natok e Villian er Obhinoy korte jeye Amaar ek shroddeo Bhai Onek Gulu Juta Opahar peyechilo. Taarpor Oni Oi gulu nie Mala Baniye Shobai ke Pronam kore bolechilo je Uni onek dhonno. Looks like I myself have reached at the destiny to get similar opaher as Razakar.


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> No, LIKE Pangash Maacher pochon dhore Mathay, now Dalals being at the helm, gota DESHTAR o oi ekei dhoroner pochon doreche. Shejannay 'Pangash Maach News' is a no beginner. Try with Nehru's 'Discovery of India', then go read the book named 'Islam between East and West' and at last read Churchill&#8217;s lips to find out why he had said that the world was divided into camps, I.E. Islam and Non-Islam to reveal why IND, PAK AND BD were created, will ya?




what has churchill got to do with pakistani military commiting many of its attrocities. and yes nehru was a reputed freemason so was jinnah. your jinna was on of the biggest pro western fellow ever.


----------



## M_Saint

Faarhan said:


> Yes. Even if 1 woman ( hindu or muslim doesnt matter ) is raped by army without any punishment is a crime. No matter its 10 or 10000000. No sane person will support Pakistani deeds... But one should be honest enough about that event. There is difference between patriotism and chauvinism.


I have always advocated bringing the culprits of 187 rape victims (That was the only judiciously formed number available in independent court of Hamudur Rahman) but Indhira Mashi let 195 Pakistani soldiers go unpunished. Why on earth, why to create hodge-podge after 40 yrs? I guess Bhutto had shown her rules of 'Geneva convention', by which every Indian soldier would be deemed as invader and every Mukti be terrorist. So, she saved her arse by letting those W Pakistani soldiers go, case finished again.


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> Yes. Even if 1 woman ( hindu or muslim doesnt matter ) is raped by army without any punishment is a crime. No matter its 10 or 10000000. No sane person will support Pakistani deeds... But one should be honest enough about that event. There is difference between patriotism and chauvinism.


 
Brother believe it or not, I enquired about number of rapes and killed in my fairly peacefull locality after hearing denial of rape victim in PDF. I was surprised hearing the names and numbers. Nobody talks, nobody ever want to admit that anything ever happend. But everybody knows, who were there that time. I wasnt born. The number of victims were no way exeggerated, that I can tell you. Its not only Pakistani military. But Rajakars as well as opportunist who wanted to score old enmity.


----------



## nalandapride

Faarhan said:


> Hyderabad force was also known as Razakars who fought to defend their sovereignty against india in 1948..... sad! Isn't it? Now please no personal attack Azidane..... Everyone is entitled to his own opinion.


 
Hyderabadi Razakar were formed by Qasim Rizvi to suppress down peasant movement in Telangana region. Peasants in Telangana revolted against the Nizam just after the independence of India.

Get your fact correct both Razakars are evil.


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> I have always advocated bringing the culprits of 187 rape victims (That was the only judiciously formed number available in independent court of Hamudur Rahman) but Indhira Mashi let 195 Pakistani soldiers go unpunished. Why on earth, why to create hodge-podge after 40 yrs? I guess Bhutto had shown her rules of 'Geneva convention', by which every Indian soldier would be deemed as invader and every Mukti be terrorist. So, she saved her arse by letting those W Pakistani soldiers go, case finished again.



Yes that was the politics, India did that, it had nothing to do with the war crimes that pakistani military commited. Butto and yahya should have been charged with war crimes. Served bhutto right with his hanging, karma is a *****. 187 was a fake number, and why would indira gandhi bring this up? it was west pakistan's dury to bring it up and punnish it's soldier, instead bhutto was busy playing politics. Stop with the rajakari man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> I have always advocated bringing the culprits of 187 rape victims (That was the only judiciously formed number available in *independent court of Hamudur Rahman*) but Indhira Mashi let 195 Pakistani soldiers go unpunished. Why on earth, why to create hodge-podge after 40 yrs? I guess Bhutto had shown her rules of 'Geneva convention', by which every Indian soldier would be deemed as invader and every Mukti be terrorist. So, she saved her arse by letting those W Pakistani soldiers go, case finished again.



Dude I have 5 rape victims in my village only. multiply that with 68000 villages. I am talking about my village which seen no Muktis, no fighting nothing. Mr. Awal a muslim leaguer (a good guy) who kept peace among Bengalis Rajakars and PK army. Yet we have rape victims. Hamudur Rahaman never came to my village neither he knew its existence.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




nalandapride said:


> Hyderabadi Razakar were formed by Qasim Rizvi to suppress down peasant movement in Telangana region. Peasants in Telangana revolted against the Nizam just after the independence of India.
> 
> Get your fact correct both Razakars are evil.



Telangana still revolting for the state right ??? Offtopic, You dont have to answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalandapride

iajdani said:


> Telangana still revolting for the state right ??? Offtopic, You dont have to answer.



Cool you know everything about Telangana.


----------



## extra terrestrial

iajdani said:


> Dude I have 5 rape victims in my village only. multiply that with 68000 villages. I am talking about my village which seen no Muktis, no fighting nothing. Mr. Awal a muslim leaguer (a good guy) who kept peace among Bengalis Rajakars and PK army. Yet we have rape victims. Hamudur Rahaman never came to my village neither he knew its existence.



Also add the thousands of school, college, university girls and the house wives in Dhaka to that list!! The total number of raped women will surely count for at least 200,000-400,000!! Even the theory of 300,000 dead is also a lie-buster, it would be at least 1million!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

nalandapride said:


> Hyderabadi Razakar were formed by Qasim Rizvi to suppress down peasant movement in Telangana region. Peasants in Telangana revolted against the Nizam just after the independence of India.
> 
> Get your fact correct both Razakars are evil.


 
thanks.I got my facts of indian version right....


----------



## kobiraaz

extra terrestrial said:


> Also add the thousands of school, college, university girls and the house wives in Dhaka to that list!! The total number of raped women will surely count for at least 200,000-400,000!! Even the theory of 300,000 dead is also a lie-buster, it would be at least 1million!!


Still they failed to prove any allegation against alleged Jamat leaders. My point is there was rape and genocide. But that doesn't mean every Rajakar was rapist or killer....... Anyway google about rape victims in ctg hill tracts by Bangladesh army during insurgency... Suddenly You will find yourself on opposite side of the coin.....


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Brother believe it or not, I enquired about number of rapes and killed in my fairly peacefull locality after hearing denial of rape victim in PDF. I was surprised hearing the names and numbers. Nobody talks, nobody ever want to admit that anything ever happend. But everybody knows, who were there that time. I wasnt born. The number of victims were no way exeggerated, that I can tell you. Its not only Pakistani military. But Rajakars as well as opportunist who wanted to score old enmity.


yes there was genocide and rape.. I am not denying it. But believe me Awamileague doesn't care about those women... They just want to blackmail our emotion against Jamat.. You will understand the hypocrisy... They call Birangonas ' mother ' .at the same time they call Begum Zia girlfriend of janjua. Isn't it hypocrisy?


----------



## kobiraaz

Is it permissible to rebel against the ruler? ar - en - fr Share | There are people who think that because some of the rulers commit acts of kufr and sin, we are obliged to rebel against them and attempt to change things even if that results in harming the Muslims in that country, at a time when there are many problems in the Muslim world. What is your opinion? Praise be to Allaah. The basic comprehensive principle of sharee&#8217;ah is that it is not permitted to remove an evil by means of a greater evil; evil must be warded off by that which will remove it or reduce it. Warding off evil by means of a greater evil is not permitted according to the scholarly consensus (ijmaa&#8217 of the Muslims. If this group which wants to get rid of this ruler who is openly committing kufr is able to do so, and can bring in a good and righteous leader without that leading to greater trouble for the Muslims or a greater evil than the evil of this ruler, then that is OK. But if rebellion would result in greater trouble and lead to chaos, oppression and the assassination of people who do not deserve to be assassinated, and other forms of major evil, then that is not permitted. Rather it is essential to be patient and to hear and obey in matters of good, and to offer sincere advice to the authorities, and to pray that they may be guided to good, and to strive to reduce evil and increase good. This is the correct way which should be followed, because that is in the general interests of the Muslims, and because it will reduce evil and increase good, and because this will keep the peace and protect the Muslims from a greater evil.


----------



## Maira La

KRAIT said:


> Hehehe.... girls and *one indian chicken* ... c'mon dude....
> BTW...nice one



     

No wonder it was the beta testing phase! good one


----------



## extra terrestrial

Faarhan said:


> *Still they failed to prove any allegation against alleged Jamat leaders. My point is there was rape and genocide. But that doesn't mean every Rajakar was rapist or killer*....... Anyway google about rape victims in ctg hill tracts by Bangladesh army during insurgency... Suddenly You will find yourself on opposite side of the coin.....



They have the proof against Jamaat, now the question is whether they will be used or not considering the power of Jamaat!! I never said that every Rajakar is a culprit nor I've done any research on it, in fact many rajakars where actually helping the Mukti Bahini(you might have read the story "Kolimoddi Dofadar") I just accused the front line leaders of Jamaat since they are known culprit and I'm saying that by hearing these from the persons who were present there and most importantly not connected with any political party!! As for the CHT insurgency, I do feel for them, I even have many friends from CHT!!


----------



## Maira La

Btw, how come aazidane was awake all night? Aren't you in Canada bro? I checked the timestamps - shows you've been awake pretty much through the early morning. Is it because this forum's so addictive?


----------



## scholseys

lol bro i generally wake up at 5 30 and go to the gym. i was on the bike while i was typing most of the stuff through blackberry and yes this forum is kind of addicting, right now i am typing from my work  through my playbook.


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> lol bro i generally wake up at 5 30 and go to the gym. *i was on the bike while i was typing most of the stuff through blackberry and yes this forum is kind of addicting,* right now i am typing from my work  through my playbook.



Thats quite the addiction mate, you might need therapy soon


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> That quite the addiction mate, you might need therapy soon



lol its been like a couple of weeks for me. ill get tired of it soon, i always do. if not, oh well. But i do am addicted to my blackberry.


----------



## fallstuff

The numbers claimed are not realistic. Roughly 1 out of 23 ( 3 miilion out of 70 million) were killed according to this claim, if you consider injured or rapes than the ratio becomes even smaller. It would be like 1 out of 20 were either injured, raped or killed. This means as a rule of the average I should know someone in the family or in the extended family who was either injured, raped or killed. 

I have a fairly large size family on both side of my grandparents consisting more than a hundred members. I have not heard of deaths or rapes within the family or friends of the famiy members. 

I do have folks in the family who actually fought in the war. 

A close member of my family was picked up in 1976 ( Zia) by the military cause he had long hair. He would have been shot had it not been for a friend of the family who intervened. I also know some folks (Bihari) whose warehouses were burnt to the ground following independence. These guys remain bitter to this very day. 

Just adding my two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*MORE INDIAN PROPAGANDA ON COUP ATTEMPT IN BANGLADESH - *


Bangladesh survives yet another Military coup attempt

Rajeev Sharma

IDSA - January 23, 2012

An important development has taken place in Bangladesh which will obviously worry the Indian strategic and diplomatic establishments no end. On January 19, 2012, the Bangladesh army announced that it had thwarted a coup attempt against the government conceived and nearly executed by some mid-ranking army officials. A lieutenant colonel and two Majors have already been arrested in this connection, while a top army officer is under the scanner for his suspected involvement in the plot.
Announcing this development at a press conference at the Army Officers&#8217; Club in Dhaka, Brig. Gen. Muhammad Masud Razzaq said: &#8220;Instigated by some non-resident Bangladeshis, a band of fanatic retired and serving officers had led a failed attempt to thwart the democratic system of Bangladesh by creating anarchy in the army banking on others&#8217; religious zeal.&#8221;
Ever since the India-friendly government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina came into office after sweeping the general elections in December 2008, her arch-rival Begum Khaleda Zia and elements of Pakistan&#8217;s military and intelligence establishments have been plotting the ouster of the Awami League government through undemocratic means. Hasina&#8217;s overly friendly gestures to India and her government&#8217;s all-round cooperation with India in such diverse fields as security, counter-terrorism, trade, infrastructural linkages and, above all, her diplomatic outreach to India have worried her political opponents in Bangladesh and critics in the Pakistani strategic establishment. Hasina&#8217;s biggest &#8220;provocation&#8221;, as seen from the viewpoint of her detractors, came recently when Bangladesh embarked upon the war crimes trial to punish those army officers who committed excesses during the 1971 Liberation War.
The simmering disquiet in Bangladesh and the increasing nervousness of opponents of Sheikh Hasina has not come overnight. There is a historical perspective behind it. Bangladesh emerged in 1971 on the abnegation of &#8216;Two Nation Theory&#8217; that had earlier paved the way for the Partition of India. Bangladesh&#8217;s liberation war marked a spectacular victory of secular Bengali nationalism and it was also a pronounced as a vindication of the indivisibility of Bengali language and culture. But, within four years, the assassination of Bangladesh&#8217;s founder President Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman by a group of pro-Pakistan army officers in collusion with Islamist groups resulted in the retreat of the secular nationalist forces and the resultant void came to be occupied by the pro-Pakistan Islamist forces who were earlier defeated in the liberation war. The assassination of the Bangabandhu completely reversed the direction of politics and society in the country and derailed the process of institutionalizing the spirit of Bengali language based nationalism.
Ever since its formation in 1949, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman&#8217;s Awami League (AL) has remained the most credible vanguard of secular-linguistic politics in Bangladesh. The party, despite all its inadequacies and shortcomings, has contributed to making Bangladesh a relatively liberal Muslim majority State with reasonably acceptable democratic credentials. The party still commands the widest popular support base in the country, even though in the major power structures of the State, like the armed forces, as well as in media and business, its penetration has so far remained limited. The legacy of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman confers a unique symbolic identity to the party, which is credited with the very creation of Bangladesh and laying the foundation of Bengali nationalism. However, for the most part of the country&#8217;s independent history, the AL has faced violent challenges from the so-called Islamic nationalist and pro-Pakistan forces which do not believe in the concept of democracy and which wish to capture state power in the name of religion. Certain sections of the armed forces, some mercenary elements and sections of pro-Pak political entities have often come together to subvert the institutions of democracy and hijack State power to use it for their own selfish ends. These groups have always found religion as a convenient tool and hence they advocate a strong Islamic nationalist identity for the country and paint India in a negative light to generate a sense of psychological insecurity among the masses. The last BNP-JEI rule (2001-06) was a clear demonstration of the fact that Islamic nationalism had only been used as a garb to capture power and hold on to it. Rising Islamist militancy marked by a country-wide synchronised terrorist bombing and the advent of suicide bombers that shook the country in 2005 was covertly patronised by the JEI, which was a constituent of the BNP-led alliance that ruled the country.
Bangladeshi mujahideen sent by JEI and other radical Islamic groups including Harkat- ul-Jehad-al-Islami (HUJI) and Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish to participate in the Afghanistan war came close to the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership who expressed the view that Bangladeshi Muslims were not practicing Islam in the true spirit and they needed to discard their love for the Bengali language and Bengali culture if they are to become true Muslims. Earlier, in the 1960s, when the founder President of Pakistan Mohammad Ali Jinnah visited East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), he rejected demands for the inclusion of the Bengali language as one of the national languages of Pakistan saying that Bengali language was not compatible with Islam.
The militant Islamic groups led by JEI that had opposed the Liberation War of 1971 and collaborated with the occupying Pakistani forces, have been making all out efforts to turn Bangladesh into a &#8216;Dar-ul-Islam&#8217; (land of Islam) from &#8216;Dar-ul-Harb&#8217; (land of non- believers) to bring it closer to the tenets of orthodox Islam.
Bangladesh has recently witnessed a mushrooming of madrassas of various sects and persuasions and also International Islamic Universities funded by generous contributions from international Islamic NGOs and so-called charity organisations based in Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Pakistan. The Qaumi Madrassas in Bangladesh play an important role in promoting Islamic militancy. These madrassas adhere to orthodox Islamic teachings mainly focusing on Arabic, Hadis and Tafsir-e-Quran and do not teach subjects like Maths, Science, English and Bengali; nor do they allow the recitation of the National Anthem or the hoisting of National Flag on national days. Even Independence Day or Victory Day are not allowed to be celebrated. Foreign nationals having links with the al Qaeda and Taliban have been found imparting motivational and arms training to the students at regular intervals.
A new trend in the expansion of an Islamic music industry which aims to upstage secular Bengali music and culture has also come to notice. The cultural wings of JEI, HUJI and other radical groups are in the forefront of spreading music that propagates Jehad and eulogises Osama bin Laden and Taliban leader Mulla Omar. The Islamic Universities and madrassas funded by Saudi Arabia and the popularisation of jehadi music are contributing to a growing Wahhabization of the Muslim community in Bangladesh.
Given all this, Sheikh Hasina needs to keep a hawkish vigil on dubious elements within her military establishment in particular. She must exploit the failed coup to the fullest extent, take the top military brass into confidence and purge radical elements within the Bangladesh military. For its part, India should reach out to Bangladesh in this hour of crisis and share what intelligence is available to it about the black sheep within Bangladesh&#8217;s military. India also needs to be more diplomatically proactive with Bangladesh, more so because India&#8217;s north-east is Bangladesh-locked. In this regard, India must first send an able High Commissioner to Dhaka, preferably a Bangla-speaking career diplomat (India does not have a High Commissioner in Dhaka for the past four months).

Bangladesh survives yet another Military coup attempt | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses

----------------------------------------------------------------

Analysing the failed Coup in Bangladesh

Smruti S. Pattanaik

IDSA - January 23, 2012

The news of a coup attempt by &#8216;fanatic&#8217; mid-level officers instigated and supported by some Bangladeshi expatriates and retired Army officials that was foiled by the Bangladesh Army did not come as a major surprise. There have been whispers about such a conspiracy in Dhaka&#8217;s power corridors for quite some time. The fear that such a possibility cannot be completely ruled out re-emerged after the 2009 mutiny by the Bangladesh Rifles, in which 59 Army officers were killed. There were indications that the BDR mutiny might have been instigated by Islamists who feared reprisals from the secular forces that had come to power in the December 2008 general elections. The Awami League government&#8217;s reluctance to allow an immediate Army operation against the mutineers was touted as a major source of anger among many army officers. Even though there were three inquiry commissions into the 2009 incident, the reason and motivations behind that mutiny have not been established in any conclusive manner.
There are reports that some officers involved in the recent plot were linked to the urban radical Islamist group -- the Hizb ut-Tahrir (HuT) -- which was banned by the Bangladesh government in 2009. HuT has been active in Bangladesh since 2001 and had been campaigning against the Awami League. Its activists were seen distributing pamphlets in various mosques during the military-backed caretaker regime. In spite of the crackdown on them during that period, they had remained active. It needs to be emphasised that like the Jamaat, the Hizbut Tahrir has strong links with Bangladeshi expatriates in the UK, who subscribe to its views. The HuT Bangladesh website reads &#8220;O Army Officers! Remove Hasina, the killer of your brothers and establish the Khilafah to save yourselves and the Ummah from subjugation to US-India&#8221; (Khilafat.org Home:: Hizb ut-Tahrir Bangladesh).
After assuming office in January 2009, Hasina has taken steps to deal with Islamic radicals. Regular raids, arrests of radicals and seizure of arms and ammunition have paralysed the Jamaatul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) and other terrorist groups. The war crime trial for the purpose of which five Jamaat-i-Islami leaders and two BNP leaders were arrested is also in progress. Coupled with these efforts to address the rise of radicalism, the Bangladesh Supreme court declared the 5th and 8th amendments to the country&#8217;s Constitution as illegal and termed military coups as unconstitutional, thus facilitating the Awami League&#8217;s objective of restoring the 1972 constitution. The government, keeping in mind the present political reality, has restored the four foundational principles of liberation and Article 12 which dealt with secularism, while retaining Article 2 (b) pertaining to Islam as the state religion. It also retained the article that allowed religious political parties to operate on a non-communal basis.
All this has angered many Islamists who feel that their electoral base will shrink if Hasina continues in power. The Islamists hope that the Army will come to their rescue as they have openly supported military rule in the past.
The Army has always been politically divided along party lines, although traditionally its sympathies have been with the BNP. Nevertheless, in the past, the tussle between officers who fought for the liberation and those who did not has led to as many as 19 coup attempts; the previous unsuccessful attempt came in 1996 and was led by General Abu Saleh Mohammad Nasim, a freedom fighter.
Interestingly, the latest arrests of Army officials plotting a coup was made public against the backdrop of Begum Zia, Chairperson of the BNP, alleging at a rally held in Chittagong on January 9 that the government had a role in the disappearance of Army officers and is engaged in confining and torturing them. While Khaleda&#8217;s statement was publicly refuted by the Inter Service Public Relation (ISPR), the Army admitted that it was indeed trying some officers for dereliction of duty as per its rules. Perhaps, the Army felt compelled to admit to the coup attempt after various media reports revealed the arrest of some Army officials.
According to the ISPR statement, the coup was unearthed in December 2011 when some middle level officers numbering around 16, whom the Army termed as &#8216;religious fanatics&#8217;, were attempting to recruit sympathizers for carrying out a coup. Some of these officers who were approached informed senior Army officials about it.
At the centre of the controversy is a Lieutenant Colonel who has been arrested and a Major who is absconding. According to media reports, the Facebook profile of the main conspirator, Major Zia, noted that &#8220;Army is soon going to bring change&#8221;. This has to be seen against the backdrop of fears raised by certain quarters in Bangladesh that some cadres of religious parties recruited into the Army during the BNP-led coalition government rule may act as supporters in such a coup.
The coup attempt was not just aimed at derailing democracy but at stopping the ongoing war crimes trial. The BNP, which initially supported the trial, has come out openly against it. It has questioned the objectives of the trial and has been pressing the government to stop it. Initially, some Muslim countries had tried to dissuade Bangladesh from opening the cases in this regard. However, in the face of popular demand to try the people involved in war crimes, the government refused to buckle under such pressure from foreign countries.
To bring about any political change in the country which is currently ruled by a party that has overwhelming majority, it was imperative for the Islamists to enlist the support of the Army. But the fact remains that the Army itself is struggling to wriggle out of its historical legacy of military coups and the resulting stigma. The latest coup attempt by radicals within the army indicates the penetration of Islamists and more specifically that of the Hizb ut-Tahrir whose main support base is among the educated youth, who are highly motivated and belong to affluent families in urban areas. The coup attempt is also an indication of the nature as well as future direction of radicalism whose fulcrum lies in the relatively more affluent urban space rather than in the impoverished madrassas that are generally believed to be a source of fundamentalism in Bangladesh.

Analysing the failed Coup in Bangladesh | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*EVEN MORE INDIAN PROPAGANDA ON BANGLADESH COUP ATTEMPT - *


Failed Coup

Ajit Kumar Singh

Research Fellow, Institute for Conflict Management

SAIR &#8211; January 23, 2012

Bangladesh has taken firm steps to quell violent Islamist extremist groupings operating on and from its soil, but it is clear that these groups have not abandoned their ideology or their objectives, and that they retain significant capacities, though pressure by intelligence and enforcement agencies has pushed them underground. The introduction of the 15th Amendment Bill of the Constitution on June 30,2011, which gives Islam the status of the 'State Religion', may well expand the spaces for radical Islamist politics in the country, legitimizing extremist formations and radical political parties such as the JeI. These are the very forces that have repeatedly jeopardized stability and development in Bangladesh in the past, and the state will have to remain extraordinarily vigilant if they are not to return to prominence in the proximate future.
HuJI-B: Potent Threat, SAIR, August 1, 2011

HuT's radical ideology, the propagation of hatred against 'infidels' and 'deviants', and the flirtation with violence and terrorism hold significant potential dangers within the far from stable South Asian environment.
HuT: Extremist Spectre, SAIR, October 24, 2011

In nearly three years of almost consistently positive news from Bangladesh, the revelation that a coup plot had been foiled by Dhaka has sent shock waves through the region, and underlined the dangers of residual Islamist extremism within the country.
On January 19, 2012, it was disclosed that the Bangladesh Army had discovered and neutralized a plot by some serving and retired Army officers, at the instigation of some Bangladeshi civilians at home and abroad, capitalizing on the sentiments of the Islamist extremists. The conspiracy was intended to overthrow the Awami League (AL) led civilian Government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed.
Revealing the details of the plot, Brigadier General Muhammad Mashud Razzaq, Director of the Personnel Services Directorate, and Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Sazzad Siddique, acting Judge Advocate General of the Army, in a Press briefing on January 19, 2012, circulated a statement saying that &#8220;around 14 to 16 mid-level officers were believed to have been involved in the bid&#8221;, which came to notice when Lieutenant Colonel (retired) Ehsan Yusuf on December 13, 2011, instigated a serving Major (not named) to join him in executing his plan. The Major revealed the plot through the chain of command. Two retired officers, Ehsan Yusuf and Major Zakir, were arrested. Another plotter, a serving Major, Syed Mohammad Ziaul Haque alias Major Zia, is on the run. Meanwhile, a Court of Inquiry was constituted on December 28, 2011, to unearth further information about the plot.
Though it will take time to unravel all the facts, the revelation that at least two plotters have already admitted their links with the banned Hizb-ut-Tahrir (HuT, &#8216;Party of Liberation&#8217 has once again brought focus on Islamist fundamentalist groups that continue to maintain their strong presence in the country&#8217;s military establishment. Indeed, on January 8, 2012, HuT had circulated provocative leaflets, based on the fugitive Major Zia's internet message, throughout the country. Zia had sent out two e-mails containing imaginary and highly controversial contents, styled &#8220;Mid-level Officers of Bangladesh Army are Bringing down Changes Soon (sic)&#8221;. The Bangladesh Security Forces (SFs) on January 20, 2012, arrested another five HuT cadres in connection with the failed coup attempt.
This is the second attempt military revolt by hardliners under the Hasina Government since it came to power after the elections of December 2008. On February 25 and 26, 2009, shortly after the Government took charge, members of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), since renamed the Bangladesh Border Guards, staged a mutiny against their commanding officers, killing more than 74 persons, including 52 officers, SF personnel and six civilians, including the Director General of the BDR and his wife. The mutineers, backed by the Islamists, wanted to create a rift between the Hasina Government and the military, in order to overthrow the civilian Government. They failed in the face of an effective and concerted response by the military top brass.
Interestingly, Sajeeb Wazed, an Information Technology specialist, political analyst and advisor to Sheikh Hasina, along with Carl Ciovacco, in an article titled 'Stemming the rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh' published in the Harvard International Review on November 19, 2008, had underlined the &#8216;astronomical growth&#8217; of Islamists in the military, claiming that madrassas (religious seminaries) supplied nearly 35 per cent of Army recruits. Indeed, the seminaries in Bangladesh have emerged as the principal medium for fundamentalists to propagate radical ideologies.
The radicalization process has been rooted in Bangladeshi politics since the bloody coup of August 15, 1975, which killed the country&#8217;s founding father, Prime Minister Sheikh Mujibur Rahman (Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s father). The coup leaders used Islam as an instrument to legitimize and secure their power. Succeeding regimes have collaborated with radical and fundamentalist Islamic political organizations. Indeed, the principal political parties, in their efforts to oust the military from power, maintained tactical relationships with fundamentalist political organizations, giving them unbridled power, which radicalised society and the polity to the core. The AL was guilty of such alliances in the past, though, in its current tenure, it has acted with determination and consistency against Islamist extremist elements in the country. 
On April 2009, the AL Government blacklisted 12 extremist organisations &#8211; Harkat-ul Jihad Islami Bangladesh (HuJI-B), Jamaat-ul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB), Jagrata Muslim Janata Bangladesh (JMJB), Shahadat-e-al-Hiqma (SAH), Hizbut Touhid, Islami Samaj, Ulema Anjuman al Baiyinaat, HuT, Islamic Democratic Party, Touhid Trust, Tamir-ud-Deen, Alla&#8217;r Dal. Four of these 12 groups, including HuJI, SAH, JMJB and JMB, had already been banned during the earlier Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP)-Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh (JeI) coalition regime.
Later, on March 25, 2010, the AL Government set up a special tribunal for the trial of "war criminals" of Liberation War of 1971. Five of the Jamaat's top leaders, including its 'chief' Motiur Rahman Nizami and Secretary General Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojahid, were jailed in this connection. Subsequently, on January 11, 2012, former JeI 'chief' Gholam Azam was sent to jail by the International Criminal Tribunal (ICT), which, on January 9, 2012, had accepted formal charges against Azam and present 'chief' Nizami for their alleged involvement in war crimes.
Further, on June 27, 2011, 666 members of the 24th Border Guards Battalion were tried before the BDR Tribunal, a military court. All but nine were found guilty and sentenced to terms ranging from four months to seven years in prison.
In June 2011, the Government passed the Constitution (15th Amendment) Bill, 2011, restoring secularism as a &#8216;fundamental pillar&#8217; of the Bangladesh Constitution.
An extremist backlash was almost inevitable.
Meanwhile, on January 19, 2012, Prime Minister Hasina accused the "desperate" opposition of "plotting" against her Government. Criticizing the BNP, she declared, "They are desperate to spoil the democratic process. They are threatening the Government to protect the war criminals." It is widely reported that the BNP is vehemently opposing the trial of war criminals to support its ally, JeI, and some of its own leaders. Notably, a former BNP Minister Abdul Alim and a BNP lawmaker Salahuddin Qader Chowdhury, have been accused of war crimes.
Though there is no conclusive report of direct BNP involvement in the attempted coup, some developments raise a finger of suspicion. Indeed, Abdul Hye Sikder (a former leader of the cultural wing of BNP) wrote a provocative article in Amar Desh, a vernacular daily, instigating the anti-Government sentiment of the Islamist forces within and outside the Bangladesh Armed forces. Apparently referring to BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia's remarks at a Chittagong rally on January 9, 2012, that 'even army personnel are being abducted', Brigadier Razzaq, while disclosing details of the coup plot, hinted at possible BNP involvement, stating, "Even a large political party sang along imaginary, misleading and propagandist news to bring allegations, which created unexpected and provocative debate among the Army and conscious citizens."
HuT has been gradually gaining grounds in Bangladesh, and is currently regarded as the strongest anti-state organisation in Bangladesh. Another such group, Hizbut Touhid, established in 1994 at Korotia village in the Tangail District, and led by Bayezid Khan Panni alias Selim Panni, who claims himself to be the Imam-uz-Zaman [Leader of the Age], has also extended its base. The Hizbut Touhid, which aspires to establish the &#8216;world leadership&#8217; of the Imam-uz-Zaman, declares itself against democracy and democratic institutions, which it regards as &#8216;rules of evil&#8217;.
According to SATP data, the SFs have arrested 213 HuT cadres since March 10, 2000, (till January 22, 2012), out of which 96 have been arrested since the Hasina Government came to power in January 2009. 107 Hizbut Touhid cadres have also been arrested by the current Hasina regime. Nevertheless, these groups, in alliance with the JeI, continue to constitute a major threat for the Hasina Government, though the dangers have, in some measure, been minimised by sustained SF action.
These dangers have not, however, seized to exist, and even a group like the JMB, which was decimated in the aftermath of the serial bombings of August 2005, is reported to be exerting visible efforts to engineer a revival. Quoting Abu Talha Mohammad Fahim aka Bashar, a son of detained JMB chief Saidur Rahman, officials of the Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) disclosed that the reorganisation attempts under the directives of JMB&#8217;s acting 'chief' Sohel Mahfuz, were being intensified.
The failed coup is a reminder that Islamist Forces in the country, while they have weakened, have not been entirely contained. Despite the tremendous gains of the past three years, the threat of an Islamist resurgence, of coup attempts, of terrorism and of engineered political violence, will persist as long as these groupings continue to have a base in the country.

South Asia Intelligence Review (SAIR), Weekly Assessments & Briefings


----------



## Maira La

azbaroj said:


> To them all pious people are mollah , remember how many " Mollah's" party supported Awamileague that time . They all are progressive & pro independence when they support BAL . Even prominant razakars are also became a freedom fighter when he support Awamileague .



*AL = BNP

They are all opportunists ready to ally with mullahs anytime to grab power.

BAL is persecuting JI not because they're razakars (that's gotta be one of their least concerns!), but because they "think" they can damage BNP's popularity by proving the "razakarness" of some senior leaders of their 4-party allies.

That's why we need a third force in BD, one that can truly OBLITERATE all extremists elements in BD, including mullahs (self-induced schizophrenics) and ultra leftists (not many are left).*


----------



## Maira La

MBI Munshi said:


> *MORE INDIAN PROPAGANDA ON COUP ATTEMPT IN BANGLADESH - *


*
So why are you spreading the propaganda? Isn't that the whole point of propaganda?

Sorry for the harsh language, but don't you think you're being an idiot here?

Or, maybe you're a RAW agent! We've all been suspecting for a while. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Apocalypse said:


> *So why are you spreading the propaganda? Isn't that the whole point of propaganda?
> 
> Sorry for the harsh language, but don't you think you're being an idiot here?
> 
> Or, maybe you're a RAW agent! We've all been suspecting for a while. *



Yes you Indians have been trying to paint me as a RAW agent. Anyway the reason I posted those articles is to show the propaganda effort India is expending behind this highly unpopular and discredited AL government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> lol bro i generally wake up at 5 30 and go to the gym. i was on the bike while i was typing most of the stuff through blackberry and yes this forum is kind of addicting, right now i am typing from my work  through my playbook.


 
Dude you sure you ain't a hezbullah gureliia? They had a whole video of riding bikes and firing rocket launcher, you just went one step ahead in evolutionary cycle! 

Anyway ain't blackberry kinda passe nowadays?


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Dude I have 5 rape victims in my village only. multiply that with 68000 villages. I am talking about my village which seen no Muktis, no fighting nothing. Mr. Awal a muslim leaguer (a good guy) who kept peace among Bengalis Rajakars and PK army. Yet we have rape victims. Hamudur Rahaman never came to my village neither he knew its existence.



Dude you and EW were caught on your pants down by IDUNE at many times for lying. And you were now singing the chorus like my father was about to be shot, my aunt cut Pakistani soldier's penis and my three yrs old nephew kicked 7ft Panjabi's buttock types. Are we freaking story tellers or in a historic fact finding mission? Though I'm not completely rolling out that it hadn't happened in your village but that was just one village. I too knew 100s of villages, where Panjabi's baap o jete pare nai, dharsan to durer kotha. And you would be ashamed knowing that it was those AWAMY Muktis of yours that started more countable raping of Bihari, Urdu speaking women(Stateless in Bangladesh and Pakistan) than entire East Winging of PAK army. Ask Akmal Bhai on how AWAMY Muktis raped pious Muslim Leaguers, JI supporter's most beautiful daughters right after BD was created. So, don't try to be a story teller as I have grown up in BD's village, suburb, Big Cities, Cantonment to bury you by 100s of similar ones. And finally, stop painting rosy picture on BD's creation as it was an undisputed fact that Malauns took their revenge on thousand years old grudge against Muslims by giving birth of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalandapride

Faarhan said:


> thanks.I got my facts of indian version right....



I know merger of Hyderabad with India left many heart broken in erstwhile united Pakistan.


----------



## M_Saint

Faarhan said:


> yes there was genocide and rape.. I am not denying it. But believe me Awamileague doesn't care about those women... They just want to blackmail our emotion against Jamat.. You will understand the hypocrisy... They call Birangonas ' mother ' .at the same time they call Begum Zia girlfriend of janjua. Isn't it hypocrisy?


BRO, genocide is a very strong word that is dictionary defined as "the deliberate and systematic destruction, in whole or in part, of an ethnic, racial, religious, or national group". So, it didn't happen and the thing was done by W Pakistani army was known as heavy handed ness, disproportionate use of force etc. I'VE read the soldiers logs and the book named 'The way it was', authored by Brigadier Z. Alam, who had happened to led the Mujib's arrest and somehow 25th March's crack down. What I found that it was pure military operation against secessionist RAWAMY, Commie bastards. But as military opps. never went collateral damage less, it was no different in that regard. Please read 'Dead Reckoning' or Ms. Bose's articles on 71s wars to find out how much of exaggeration took place. Ekta simple Udaharan hoilo giye poran Dhakar Hindu parate W Pakistani army char hazar Hindu merechilo Bole rotona rotye shara deshe Pakistanider biruddhe dhikkar sristi kora hoyechilo. But later it was found out that the number was only 14 and 1 child's accidental death was made numerous by deliberately. Similarly in Jessore, massacred Bihari's skeletons pictures were disseminated by Banglar Bani, Ami Bijoy Dekhechi Te as Bengalir skeleton bole. Erokom Bohu Ghatana ke fulie, Fapiye amader post 71's generation ke Pakistani der grina korte shekhano hoyeche. But they don't understand, it's all Bharatis plan to keep us fragmented, weak, hateful against brotherhood. 

On a separate note, rapes had occurred sporadically, for which guilty should have been exemplary punished but not the 1/100 of the portion of disseminated figure, I.E. 1 Million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; :** &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2454;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; *(AL was involved in almost all military coup in Bangladesh)

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2454;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2468;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2542;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2542;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> yes there was genocide and rape.. I am not denying it. But believe me Awamileague doesn't care about those women... They just want to blackmail our emotion against Jamat.. You will understand the hypocrisy... They call Birangonas ' mother ' .at the same time they call Begum Zia girlfriend of janjua. Isn't it hypocrisy?


 
Nobdoy cared about those women. At least AL acknowledged their existence and a step better than others who just deny them. I am not here for AL-BNP cockfight. Its out of my league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Dude you sure you ain't a hezbullah gureliia? They had a whole video of riding bikes and firing rocket launcher, you just went one step ahead in evolutionary cycle!
> 
> Anyway ain't blackberry kinda passe nowadays?



lyeah man got me i am a hiezbullah guerilla on my workout bike shooting texts at PDF using a blackberry, you are a very very smart man. ol yeah man they changed their ceo and share fell from 89 dollars to 13 dollars in 8 months, but i like my crackberry i am a junkie.


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> BRO, genocide is a very strong word that is dictionary defined as "the deliberate and systematic destruction, in whole or in part, of an ethnic, racial, religious, or national group". So, it didn't happen and the thing was done by W Pakistani army was known as heavy handed ness, disproportionate use of force etc. I'VE read the soldiers logs and the book named 'The way it was', authored by Brigadier Z. Alam, who had happened to led the Mujib's arrest and somehow 25th March's crack down. What I found that it was pure military operation against secessionist RAWAMY, Commie bastards. But as military opps. never went collateral damage less, it was no different in that regard. Please read 'Dead Reckoning' or Ms. Bose's articles on 71s wars to find out how much of exaggeration took place. Ekta simple Udaharan hoilo giye poran Dhakar Hindu parate W Pakistani army char hazar Hindu merechilo Bole rotona rotye shara deshe Pakistanider biruddhe dhikkar sristi kora hoyechilo. But later it was found out that the number was only 14 and 1 child's accidental death was made numerous by deliberately. Similarly in Jessore, massacred Bihari's skeleton&#8217;s pictures were disseminated by Banglar Bani, Ami Bijoy Dekhechi Te as Bengalir skeleton bole. Erokom Bohu Ghatana ke fulie, Fapiye amader post 71's generation ke Pakistani der grina korte shekhano hoyeche. But they don't understand, it's all Bharati&#8217;s plan to keep us fragmented, weak, hateful against brotherhood.
> 
> On a separate note, rapes had occurred sporadically, for which guilty should have been exemplary punished but not the 1/100 of the portion of disseminated figure, I.E. 1 Million.



So your pakistani sources are all correct eh? good way of looking at the world through your pakistani tinted glasses. on the other note how come i never meet someone who denies the holocaust in dhaka? is it because they'd get a heavy beating?


----------



## Roybot

Doctor held for alleged ties with Tahrir | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Dude you and EW were caught on your pants down by IDUNE at many times for lying. And you were now singing the chorus like my father was about to be shot, my aunt cut Pakistani soldier's penis and my three yrs old nephew kicked 7ft Panjabi's buttock types. Are we freaking story tellers or in a historic fact finding mission? Though I'm not completely rolling out that it hadn't happened in your village but that was just one village. I too knew 100s of villages, where Panjabi's baap o jete pare nai, dharsan to durer kotha. And you would be ashamed knowing that it was those AWAMY Muktis of yours that started more countable raping of Bihari, Urdu speaking women(Stateless in Bangladesh and Pakistan) than entire East Winging of PAK army. Ask Akmal Bhai on how AWAMY Muktis raped pious Muslim Leaguers, JI supporter's most beautiful daughters right after BD was created. So, don't try to be a story teller as I have grown up in BD's village, suburb, Big Cities, Cantonment to bury you by 100s of similar ones. And finally, stop painting rosy picture on BD's creation as it was an undisputed fact that Malauns took their revenge on thousand years old grudge against Muslims by giving birth of it.


 
You and Akmal Bhai?? the bihari spokeperson here.. LOL

Look dude, you are a *komin* that I know so I rarely engage with you. Most Biharis got killed by the mob violence in the early days of March and after 16 the decembre. But the numbers should be around 1000s. How many Biharis we had before 1971? not exceeding 10 lacs??? And most of them stayed around urban areas well protected by PK military 

Now coming back to Bengali massacre. No there were not a single village where there were no Rajakars. PK army did not go to every village but stayed in nearby vital installation like township. They used to get information from Rajakars, go for operation and come back before nightfall. That is how it worked. Rajakars were more notorious than erstwhile PK army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

There is actually unhcr account of each bihari who's got killed, and unhcr, having to take care of them for last 40 years, knows more than the online warriors here.

http://www.unhcr.org/refworld/country,,MARP,,BGD,,469f3868c,0.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

fallstuff said:


> The numbers claimed are not realistic. Roughly 1 out of 23 ( 3 miilion out of 70 million) were killed according to this claim, if you consider injured or rapes than the ratio becomes even smaller. It would be like 1 out of 20 were either injured, raped or killed. This means as a rule of the average I should know someone in the family or in the extended family who was either injured, raped or killed.
> 
> I have a fairly large size family on both side of my grandparents consisting more than a hundred members. I have not heard of deaths or rapes within the family or friends of the famiy members.
> 
> I do have folks in the family who actually fought in the war.
> 
> A close member of my family was picked up in 1976 ( Zia) by the military cause he had long hair. He would have been shot had it not been for a friend of the family who intervened. I also know some folks (Bihari) whose warehouses were burnt to the ground following independence. These guys remain bitter to this very day.
> 
> Just adding my two cents.



From my father and mother side too no casualties in my knowledge though my maternal uncle who was in police and fought war 9 month . our family primarily went to village after the 26 march, but return in April as my father was in govt service . little off topic, my uncle who took active part in liberation war didn't take his certificate as freedom fighter thinking why should he take he fought for country not for any certificate but many of his colleague knew that he is real veteran yet he died as a simple man not a freedom fighter who had survive multiple time during war .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azbaroj

aazidane said:


> what has churchill got to do with pakistani military commiting many of its attrocities. and yes nehru was a reputed freemason so was jinnah. your jinna was on of the biggest pro western fellow ever.


If Jinnah did'nt create Pakistan , we would not get Bangladesh . Try to be honest in your thinking . " your jinna ' Your Jinnah also . We should be grateful to him .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

azbaroj said:


> If Jinnah did'nt create Pakistan , we would not get Bangladesh . Try to be honest in your thinking . " your jinna ' Your Jinnah also . We should be grateful to him .



it shouldnt have been devided in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

azbaroj said:


> If Jinnah did'nt create Pakistan , we would not get Bangladesh . Try to be honest in your thinking . " your jinna ' Your Jinnah also . We should be grateful to him .



Of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

aazidane said:


> it shouldnt have been devided in the first place.[/QUOTdo you mean India should not divided ?


----------



## scholseys

monitor said:


> aazidane said:
> 
> 
> 
> it shouldnt have been devided in the first place.[/QUOTdo you mean India should not divided ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes we should have been kept unified.
Click to expand...


----------



## nalandapride

iajdani said:


> You and Akmal Bhai?? the bihari spokeperson here.. LOL
> 
> Look dude, you are a *komin* that I know so I rarely engage with you. Most Biharis got killed by the mob violence in the early days of March and after 16 the decembre.* But the numbers should be around 1000s.* How many Biharis we had before 1971? not exceeding 10 lacs??? And most of them stayed around urban areas well protected by PK military


 
You are absolutely right, only 1000 Biharis died in Backlashes. Here is whole timeline from UNHCR site what happened to Biharis since 1971.

UNHCR | Refworld | Chronology for Biharis in Bangladesh

1971	During the civil war, there were many attacks on the Bihari community as they were seen as symbols of Pakistani domination. *Bengalis reportedly killed over 1,000 Biharis.* In December 1971, with the formation of the independent state of Bangladesh, the Biharis were left behind as the Pakistani army and civilians were evacuated to India.


----------



## azbaroj

aazidane said:


> monitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes we should have been kept unified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why your Nehru didn't keep it unified ? Do you really believe in the independence of Bangladesh ?
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

iajdani said:


> You and Akmal Bhai?? the bihari spokeperson here.. LOL
> 
> Look dude, you are a *komin* that I know so I rarely engage with you. *Most Biharis got killed by the mob violence in the early days of March and after 16 the decembre. But the numbers should be around 1000s. How many Biharis we had before 1971? not exceeding 10 lacs??? And most of them stayed around urban areas well protected by PK military *
> 
> Now coming back to Bengali massacre. No there were not a single village where there were no Rajakars. PK army did not go to every village but stayed in nearby vital installation like township. They used to get information from Rajakars, go for operation and come back before nightfall. That is how it worked. Rajakars were more notorious than erstwhile PK army.



The number has turned into double now, almost 2million!! And according to the documentaries of Zahir Raihan, the people who killed the Biharis in '71 were Pakistani soldiers in disguise, adopting a freedom fighter like getup!! Nevertheless, both Bangladesh and Pakistan will support their own points but its too obvious that the atrocities caused to Biharis is no way near that caused to Bengalis!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

aazidane said:


> yes we should have been kept unified.



Don't think so!! Even Pakistan and India could be kept unified but not Bangladesh!! Look how the Bengalis in India are neglected despite their huge contribution in India's development, Bangladesh would also have the same fate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> The number has turned into double now, almost 2million!! And according to the documentaries of Zahir Raihan, the people who killed the Biharis in '71 were Pakistani soldiers in disguise, adopting a freedom fighter like getup!! Nevertheless, both Bangladesh and Pakistan will support their own points but its too obvious that the atrocities caused to Biharis is no way near that caused to Bengalis!!



*But tell me do you Bangladeshi people really grieve about Bangladesh's separation from Pakistan in your country as I observe among few BD folks here*. As far I know it was Zia ur Rahman who lead the Bengali soldiers' revolt and declared independence of Bangladesh. So, factually both AL and BNP veterans took part in Bangladesh's independence.


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> Don't think so!! Even Pakistan and India could be kept unified but not Bangladesh!!* Look how the Bengalis in India are neglected *despite their huge contribution in India's development, Bangladesh would also have the same fate!!



How exactly have they been neglected?


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> Don't think so!! Even Pakistan and India could be kept unified but not Bangladesh!! *Look how the Bengalis in India are neglected* despite their huge contribution in India's development, Bangladesh would also have the same fate!!



*Anyway can you elaborate what Discrimination Bengali are facing in India.* And it may sound strange too you but even Indian Bengalis are annoyed by illegal immigrants from Bangladesh, I personally heard that from many Indian Bengalis.


----------



## jha

LaBong said:


> How exactly have they been neglected?



I am curious too...


----------



## nalandapride

LaBong said:


> How exactly have they been neglected?



Because Indian government is denying their eternal right to migrate illegally in India.


----------



## LaBong

nalandapride said:


> Because Indian government is denying their eternal right to migrate illegally in India.



He is talking about Indian Bengalis, not Bangladeshis.


----------



## azbaroj

jha said:


> I am curious too...


Once Calcutta was the capital , now it is a dead city , what is the contribution of Bengal in your Central Govt or in opposition ? The Bengalis of India is neglected by Indian Marowari & Punjabi as Bangladeshi Bengalis were by pakistani punjabis . Both Vetho Bangalis are treted in a same manner by Non bengali Indians & pakistanis .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

LaBong said:


> He is talking about Indian Bengalis, not Bangladeshis.



We know that re but I was telling about Bangladeshi definition of discrimination. After all illegal immigrants put their life in danger to disguise as Indian Bengalis.


----------



## LaBong

azbaroj said:


> Once Calcutta was the capital , now it is a dead city , what is the contribution of Bengal in your Central Govt or in opposition ? The Bengalis of India is neglected by Indian Marowari & Punjabi as Bangladeshi Bengalis were by pakistani punjabis . Both Vetho Bangalis are treted in a same manner by Non bengali Indians & pakistanis .



Which city are you from and what is your ethnicity?


----------



## azbaroj

LaBong said:


> Which city are you from and what is your ethnicity?


Check my profile .


----------



## nalandapride

azbaroj said:


> Once Calcutta was the capital , now it is a dead city , what is the contribution of Bengal in your Central Govt or in opposition ? The Bengalis of India is neglected by Indian Marowari & Punjabi as Bangladeshi Bengalis were by pakistani punjabis . Both Vetho Bangalis are treted in a same manner by Non bengali Indians & pakistanis .



four major Metros of India:- Delhi, *Kolkata*, Mumbai and Chennai. And Delhi was kept as Capital because British left a very beautiful New Delhi city.

And India is not ruled by Punjabis or Marwadi , Nehru-Gandhi family are Kashmiris. Bengalis are just 8% in India and you were 54% in erstwhile united Pakistan.


----------



## Luffy 500

aazidane said:


> it shouldnt have been devided in the first place.
> 
> yes we should have been kept unified



Say that in any street of BD and you will officially get some public Dholai. Now we all know who you are , a Bharati razakar. You don't have a iota loyalty towards BD and you can't possibly 
question someone else's loyalty towards BD. IF you do so your a hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

azbaroj said:


> Check my profile .



As a Calcutta I can but laugh at ignorance of a sylheti.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




nalandapride said:


> four major Metros of India:- Delhi, *Kolkata*, Mumbai and Chennai. And Delhi was kept as Capital because British left a very beautiful New Delhi city.
> 
> And India is not ruled by Punjabis or Marwadi , Nehru-Gandhi family are Kashmiris. Bengalis are just 8% in India and you were 54% in erstwhile united Pakistan.



Capital was shifted by British long before India's independence, but history I guess wasn't in curriculum in the madarsas where these jamatis have been taught.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

azbaroj said:


> *Once Calcutta was the capital , now it is a dead city *, what is the contribution of Bengal in your Central Govt or in opposition ? The Bengalis of India is neglected by Indian Marowari & Punjabi as Bangladeshi Bengalis were by pakistani punjabis . Both Vetho Bangalis are treted in a same manner by Non bengali Indians & pakistanis .



When was the capital shifted again to Delhi ..?
And who says Kolkata is a dead city.. ? How many times have you visited ..?


----------



## scholseys

Luffy 500 said:


> Say that in any street of BD and you will officially get some public Dholai. Now we all know who you are , a Bharati razakar. You don't have a iota loyalty towards BD and you can't possibly
> question someone else's loyalty towards BD. IF you do so your a hypocrite.



That was a long time back, now its too late to return, but i believe the subcontinent was devided by the west, it was one of their plans to keep us seperated. And on the matter of dholai on a bd street, lol i am pretty sure i can say it and no one would dare to say anything to me, my famly is way too connected to happen anything to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

fallstuff said:


> The numbers claimed are not realistic. Roughly 1 out of 23 ( 3 miilion out of 70 million) were killed according to this claim, if you consider injured or rapes than the ratio becomes even smaller. It would be like 1 out of 20 were either injured, raped or killed. This means as a rule of the average I should know someone in the family or in the extended family who was either injured, raped or killed.
> 
> I have a fairly large size family on both side of my grandparents consisting more than a hundred members. I have not heard of deaths or rapes within the family or friends of the famiy members.
> 
> I do have folks in the family who actually fought in the war.
> 
> A close member of my family was picked up in 1976 ( Zia) by the military cause he had long hair. He would have been shot had it not been for a friend of the family who intervened. I also know some folks (Bihari) whose warehouses were burnt to the ground following independence. These guys remain bitter to this very day.
> 
> Just adding my two cents.



No one died in my family either. As a matter of fact, there were Pak army bases around our villages but none got killed. Only thing they killed were live stocks. 

I am almost sure that more people died after independence than before independence. 



azbaroj said:


> If Jinnah did'nt create Pakistan , we would not get Bangladesh . Try to be honest in your thinking . " your jinna ' Your Jinnah also . We should be grateful to him .


 
It's not expected from ehsaan faramosh. 




aazidane said:


> yes we should have been kept unified.



India still there. Go ahead and save us. We do not need diluted punk like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> No one died in my family either. As a matter of fact, there were Pak army bases around our villages but none got killed. Only thing they killed were live stocks.
> 
> I am almost sure that more people died after independence than before independence.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not expected from ehsaan faramosh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India still there. Go ahead and save us. We do not need diluted punk like you.



Its because funamentalists like you think everything with religion. That was 60 years ago where a unified India would have been the best thing for a greater subcontinent, now our interest and india's are different. Now Bangladesh is a sovereign nation that should do everything to expel the dalal indian government off.


----------



## azbaroj

jha said:


> When was the capital shifted again to Delhi ..?
> And who says Kolkata is a dead city.. ? How many times have you visited ..?


Once Late prime minister Rajib Gandhi mentioned Calcutta as a dead city during his visit to west Bengal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

azbaroj said:


> *Once Calcutta was the capital , now it is a dead city ,* what is the contribution of Bengal in your Central Govt or in opposition ? The Bengalis of India is neglected by Indian Marowari & Punjabi as Bangladeshi Bengalis were by pakistani punjabis . Both Vetho Bangalis are treted in a same manner by Non bengali Indians & pakistanis .



Now since Calcutta is a dead city as told by our BD brother therefore it has a huge tourist potential like Harappa, Mohenjodaro and Bangladeshis will spare their time from world's most advanced city Dhaka and come to Dead city of Calcutta and have a glimpse of glorious past.


----------



## Luffy 500

aazidane said:


> That was a long time back, now its too late to return, but i believe the subcontinent was devided by the west, it was one of their plans to keep us seperated. And on the matter of dholai on a bd street, lol i am pretty sure i can say it and no one would dare to say anything to me, my famly is way too connected to happen anything to me.



Why? because you will be inside a pajaro with your daddy protecting you. You are 
underestimating the power of bengali mobs. You should never irritate a bengali.


----------



## azbaroj

nalandapride said:


> Now since Calcutta is a dead city as told by our BD brother therefore it has a huge tourist potential like Harappa, Mohenjodaro and Bangladeshis will spare their time from world's most advanced city Dhaka and come to Dead city of Calcutta and have a glimpse of glorious past.


We go to Calcutta , Cheney , Madras etc for treatment & nursing , treatment & nursing is very cheap in India . Thanks to Bharatiyo brothers for your heartiest service & co operation . In Bangladesh treatment is very costly , whole treatment & touring cost can be completed in India by the cost of investigation in Bangladesh . Apnader anthorik shebar jonno donnobad .


----------



## Maira La

LoL.. what was the topic again? Is it how Indian Bengalis are mistreated or how Al-Zakir's village supported a nearby Pakistani Army camp? I'm really confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

nalandapride said:


> Now since Calcutta is a dead city as told by our BD brother therefore it has a huge tourist potential like Harappa, Mohenjodaro and *Bangladeshis will spare their time from world's most advanced city Dhaka and come to Dead city of Calcutta and have a glimpse of glorious past.   :lol*:



Calcutta, isn't that the city gifted by English East India Company?
Merely a village before 1690 formed by the treachery of british 
against Bengal, sorry but you shouldn't bring Dhaka into the equation.

Dhaka had been there from the 7th century , Heck even Chittagong is a thousand years
older than Calcutta . By the way it's not a good practice to brag about
stuffs made by invadors, looks quite purple.


----------



## scholseys

Luffy 500 said:


> Why? because you will be inside a pajaro with your daddy protecting you. You are
> underestimating the power of bengali mobs. You should never irritate a bengali.



Something like that but i would never drive a pajero , Bengali mobs are overrated, most mob activities are backed by the government itself. And i am way too charismatic in person and big for people to do something. 

I am sure the idea of a unified greater india would be the most logical thing for the rightful minded folks who are not deluded by religion. Most of Bangladesh would think it would have been the best solution 60 years ago, not now though and they would accept bar sylet. Gandhi supported the idea. Nehru didn't, he was a western puppet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Apocalypse said:


> LoL.. what was the topic again? Is it how Indian Bengalis are mistreated or *how Al-Zakir's village supported a nearby Pakistani Army camp?* I'm really confused.



That was naughty...

no wonder some Bangladeshis try to be more loyal to Pakistan than Pakistani themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

jha said:


> That was naughty...
> 
> no wonder some Bangladeshis try to be more loyal to Pakistan than Pakistani themselves...



Only sylhetis want pakistani, in fact i have never met a person in real life that supports the notion of a unified pakistan after what atrocities they have commited on us. Its some fundamentalist bangladeshis that live abroad mostly following uneducated madrassa clerics that preach such bollocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

azbaroj said:


> We go to Calcutta , Cheney , Madras etc for treatment & nursing , treatment & nursing is very cheap in India . Thanks to Bharatiyo brothers for your heartiest service & co operation . In Bangladesh treatment is very costly , whole treatment & touring cost can be completed in India by the cost of investigation in Bangladesh . Apnader anthorik shebar jonno donnobad .



So you will avail our subsidized healthcare services and then make fun of them, strange kind of ungrateful people! No wonder your elite don't care a fig about you lot to provide you an effective healthcare system.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




integra said:


> Calcutta, isn't that the city gifted by English East India Company?
> Merely a village before 1690 formed by the treachery of british
> against Bengal, sorry but you shouldn't bring Dhaka into the equation.
> 
> Dhaka had been there from the 7th century , Heck even Chittagong is a thousand years
> older than Calcutta . By the way it's not a good practice to brag about
> stuffs made by invadors, looks quite purple.



Calcutta has been made what it is because of Calcuttan, majority being Bengalis but also other ethnicities. 

All major capitals and historic places in Bengal are in west part of it, East Bengal was more like a hinterland for us.


----------



## azbaroj

aazidane said:


> Only sylhetis want pakistani, in fact i have never met a person in real life that supports the notion of a unified pakistan after what atrocities they have commited on us. Its some fundamentalist bangladeshis that live abroad mostly following uneducated madrassa clerics that preach such bollocks.


Don't forget General Osmani was a Sylhoti . We don't want to make Bangladesh a "Waristan" like Pakistan . We eradicate JMB from Bangladesh .


----------



## nalandapride

integra said:


> Calcutta, isn't that the city gifted by English East India Company?
> Merely a village before 1690 formed by the treachery of british
> against Bengal, sorry but you shouldn't bring Dhaka into the equation.
> 
> *Dhaka had been there from the 7th century , Heck even Chittagong is a thousand years
> older than Calcutta *. By the way it's not a good practice to brag about
> stuffs made by invadors, looks quite purple.



My city Patna is there from 5th century BC.

And whoever founded Calcutta city but it was where reformation, Nationalism, revolution in art music and literature etc started in Modern India and no city in your country can ever match that glory of Calcutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Still living with the past glory eh? fact of the matter is cities from Bangladesh and India are still cities from the third world, both dumps on each side of the border compared to cities in the west.


----------



## nalandapride

aazidane said:


> Still living with the past glory eh? fact of the matter is cities from Bangladesh and India are still cities from the third world, both dumps on each side of the border compared to cities in the west.



Yes that's true but your friend was more interested in talking history of Dhaka & Chittagong.


----------



## LaBong

meanwhile in city of dead ... 

Wipro, Infosys to create 35,000 jobs in Kolkata by 2015 - The Times of India


----------



## integra

nalandapride said:


> And whoever founded Calcutta city but it was where reformation, Nationalism, revolution in art music and literature etc started in Modern India and no city in your country can ever match that glory of Calcutta.



Art is a relative term,
not sure if you have the capacity to comprehend
this simple fact. 

Calcutta is merely a city built by the British,
In other words a set where Indians are taught
to emulate the British way of life. Culturally speaking
That&#8217;s quite catastrophic.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

--------------------------------------nvm------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

integra said:


> Art is a relative term,
> not sure if you have the capacity to comprehend
> this simple fact.
> 
> Calcutta is merely a city built by the British,
> In other words a set where Indians are taught
> to emulate the British way of life. Culturally speaking
> That&#8217;s quite catastrophic.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------
> 
> --------------------------------------nvm------------------------------------------



Art is a relative term, true, so can we take Bangladesh as axiom and compare? I must say outcome wouldn't be pleasant!

Catastrophic as in Bengal Renaissance, eh?


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> All major capitals and historic places in Bengal are in west part of it, East Bengal was more like a hinterland for us.



Are you sure??? Thats probably not right!!! Historic Gour is on the boder of BD/India. What else you have Nawdia/Laknoudi??? Thats the two places I am aware of. Most of the cities in BD are 1000s of years old. Not only that we have abandoned cities goes back to 500 BC.


----------



## integra

LaBong said:


> Art is a relative term, true, *so can we take Bangladesh as axiom and compare?* I must say outcome wouldn't be pleasant!
> 
> Catastrophic as in Bengal Renaissance, eh?



Sure, why not, atleast if I go with your logic
then African tribal art is sh*t comapred to the
Renaissance of europe. 

Art can not be superior to any other pre conceived
notion nor ideal, it's just the perspective one looks
at it through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

iajdani said:


> Are you sure??? Thats probably not right!!! Historic Gour is on the boder of BD/India. What else you have Nawdia/Laknoudi??? Thats the two places I am aware of. Most of the cities in BD are 1000s of years old. Not only that we have abandoned cities goes back to 500 BC.



Bengal was known as Vanga during ancient time plus rich Gangetic plains so yes you guys have existence since ancient time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> You and Akmal Bhai?? the bihari spokeperson here.. LOL
> 
> Look dude, you are a *komin* that I know so I rarely engage with you. Most Biharis got killed by the mob violence in the early days of March and after 16 the decembre. But the numbers should be around 1000s. How many Biharis we had before 1971? not exceeding 10 lacs??? And most of them stayed around urban areas well protected by PK military
> 
> Now coming back to Bengali massacre. No there were not a single village where there were no Rajakars. PK army did not go to every village but stayed in nearby vital installation like township. They used to get information from Rajakars, go for operation and come back before nightfall. That is how it worked. Rajakars were more notorious than erstwhile PK army.


Dude, you don't even know the difference between Momin and Komin, let alone trying teaching me history. Now let me make endeavors to plant some fresh neurons in your brain as all the olds are Nationalistic, Bharati Vedic School&#8217;s tilted. RAWAMY harming of Bihari, Urdu speaking people had started at the year of its creation, i.e. 1958, when Mujib Mo Fo along with his goons gave W Pakistani delegation serious beating in Old town. Dhaka, after they came to create consensus, understanding among people from two parts. 

Then the harassment continued sporadically as AWAMY greed of snatching non-Bengali's assets multiplied day by day. I roamed around over 40 districts out of 64 to find out that AWAMY-Malaun Leaguers were in the possession of almost all non-Bengali's properties, industries etc. And after DEC. 70'S election, in Shulashahar. CTG, Syedpur. Rangpur, and in many other areas AWAMY justice was presented to Biharies. Can you even freaking figure out that it's not unnatural for those people, who had suffered real Holocaust horror by Hindu rioters at their homeland in 1946 would get similar treatment by their stooges AKA AWAMY bastards? Also you are telling me the casualty numbers of Biharies are 1000s and even that is true, it's huge but Mujib's 3Mils don't simply adds up even including this numbers. So, you are caught again red handed for lying all these days thus take a hike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

AL zakir and saint should just move to pakistan and stop supporting USA with their tax money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

We are having a spirited discussion about soul searching. 

We are the masters of our own destiny, we all think so with the exception of thick Hasina and her cohorts. 

Someone should tell that woman to go easy on the Delhi ka Laddoo, apparently thats her favourite !!


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> We are having a spirited discussion about soul searching.
> 
> We are the masters of our own destiny, we all think so with the exception of thick Hasina and her cohorts.
> 
> Someone should tell that woman to go easy on the Delhi ka Laddoo, apparently thats her favourite !!



since 1970


----------



## BanglaBhoot

fallstuff said:


> We are having a spirited discussion about soul searching.
> 
> We are the masters of our own destiny, we all think so with the exception of thick Hasina and her cohorts.
> 
> Someone should tell that woman to go easy on the Delhi ka Laddoo, apparently thats her favourite !!



Nothing of which seems to have anything to do with the coup attempt.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*
MORE INDIAN PROPAGANDA ON BANGLADESH COUP ATTEMPT - *

TERRORISM AND FUNDAMENTALISM HAUNT BANGLADESH

By Bhaskar Roy

The attempt at a coup last December by a group of religious extremist minded middle level army officers, as revealed by Bangladesh army spokesman Brig. Gen. Masud Razzak on January 19, reminds one of those days of BNP-Jamat-e-Islami (JEI) rule between 2001 and 2006. The ogre is still alive and kicking, and is being nourished by its old mentors within and outside the country.

When Awami League (AL) leader Sheikh Hasina Wajed took over the Prime Ministership of the country in December 2008 after winning the general election with a landslide vote, she pledged to root out terrorism from Bangladesh, and try the 1971 war criminals who had colluded with the West Pakistani occupying army and committed crimes against humanity. She honoured her pledge, but the forces of fundamentalism and terrorism had taken roots so deep, that to do a good job will take more time.

Sk. Hasina and her government are highly constrained. She cleansed the higher levels in the armed forces, the intelligence agencies, the police and even the bureaucracy. But she has to run a country and needs people. A thorough clean up could not be enacted. There are also the hidden Trojan Horses.

It was estimated around 2005 that 60 percent of the armed forces, from soldier level to low to middle ranked officers were ideological and political followers of the BNP and the JEI. During the BNP-JEI rule text books for schools were distorted, the vector of education was largely oriented to Islamization and Madrassas rose in power.

Eminent scholars believe there were around 125 fundamentalist/terrorist organizations in the country. According to former Bangladesh Foreign Secretary Shafi Sami, with financial and technical assistance from Al Qaeda, the fundamentalists in Bangladesh had trained around 50,000 cadres by 2004-05. Funds also flowed in from Saudi and Kuwaiti NGOs as well as Pakistan. The large network remains largely intact, and fund inflows continue (apart from domestic collections). This is a formidable challenge for democracy and secularism, and also for the fundamental human rights for women including education and holding jobs.

The Bangladesh army briefing touched only the tip of the proverbial iceberg. The problem must be more formidable. Otherwise, it would not have taken the army almost a month to make the incident public, especially since a military court of inquiry was set up on December 28.

According to official information, two retired army officers &#8211; Lt. Col. Ehsan Yusuf and Maj. Zakir &#8211; have been arrested and are undergoing interrogation. Around 14 to 16 serving officers are under investigation and are probably in army custody. One serving officer, Maj. Zia-ul-Haq, who was most active, is absconding. Two senior officers, Maj. Gen, Kamruzzaman of Comilla Cantonment, and Brig. Gen. Tariq of 9 Corps, Savar, are under house arrest.

While Maj. Zia was the moving spirit inside Bangladesh, he was in close touch with a Bangladeshi expatriate, Ishaq Ahmed, who probably lives in Hong Kong. Conversations between Zia and Ishaq intercepted by the army leads to the assumption that he was the coordinator for a much bigger group abroad who were directing the coup.

The conspiracy becomes curiouser with some public activities being closely analysed now. The &#8216;Amar Desh&#8217;, a vernacular daily known to be an undeclared mouthpiece of the BNP and also close to the JEI, published a report on January 03, saying middle level officers were bringing a change in the army. On January 08, the banned terrorist outfit the Hizbut Tehrir, distributed leaflets with incendiary contents from the absconding Zia&#8217;s Face Book. On January 09, addressing a political gathering in Chittagong, Begum Khaleda Zia said that &#8220;army officers were going missing&#8221;.

Looked at separately, these statements and leafleteering may seem political propaganda with the country having moved into election mode. Read together, and with the background that may have been known to all the three concerned, the intent was to create confusion among the armed forces personnel. In fact, according to reports, deliberations had already started within the armed personnel as to what was happening.

It appears that faced with the fact that plan-1 on the coup had been discovered, the BNP and the JEI tried to provoke confusion in the army to enable their hidden assets to strike. Once that happened, the huge extremist forces could come out on the streets and capture power.

It is reported that the arrested coup plotters have confessed they planned to overthrow the government because of its anti-Islamic policies, pro-India stance and establish an Islamic state of Bangladesh-like an Islamic Emirate of Bangladesh. They also perceived that the Indian agency, the RAW, had won over senior army officers and others, and was on the way to Sikkimise Bangladesh. To give another spin, the JEI mouthpiece the daily &#8220;Naya Diganta&#8221; published a report that the coup plot was a RAW operation.

It is interesting to note here that neither the JEI nor its two print mouth pieces and its television channel Diganta TV, went anywhere remotely close to the coup issue till it was officially announced. It was the BNP which waded in somewhat, but without due diligence.

The attempt to overthrow the AL-led government is not surprising at all. It has embarked on fair and transparent legal process that the BNP and JEI and their Islamist / terrorist bastion feared.

Begum Khaleda Zia was charged a week earlier for a corruption case (during her tenure as Prime Minister) from which she will find it difficult to wriggle out. Her two sons Tareque Rehman and Arafat Rehman face several cases of corruption. The 1971 war crimes trial is being heard by a special tribunal. All the top leaders including former Amir Prof. Golam Azam of JEI who led the program against Bangladeshi civilians including old men, women and children are under arrest. There is hard evidence against them including files left by the Pakistani army when they surrendered.

Both BNP and JEI leaders are being investigated for other crimes including attempt to murder, political murder, extremism and terrorism. In the 2004 illegal arms haul case in Chittagong, not only have top BNP and JEI leaders and top intelligence officers been indicted, but Pakistan&#8217;s ISI&#8217;s direct involvement has been established. The ten-truck loads of arms imported from China were meant for the ULFA insurgents in Assam, India. In the case, the then NSI Chief got personally involved as very senior leaders of the BNP/JEI were participants. The objective was to seriously destabilize north-east India, mainly a Pakistani objective shared by the Bangladeshis in power then.

The culmination of these cases can decimate the BNP and the JEI, and the government has put these cases on the fast track. The Chinese government may deny any involvement in the armed shipment, but that is to be expected. It is open knowledge now that all these years the ULFA and Naga separatist leaders at least have been guests of the Chinese agencies. But that is another matter.

For Pakistan&#8217;s Army and the ISI, conviction of the Bangladeshi culprits would be a big setback. They are not unduly perturbed with their names and reputation being sullied. They have no reputation left any way. But their anti-India operations through Bangladesh could be severely disrupted.

During the BNP-JEI rule, the unofficial understanding was to revert Bangladesh as an unofficial federation of Pakistan. The dismemberment of Pakistan in 1971 with India&#8217;s assistance remains a dishonour in their minds, which must be avenged somehow.

The biggest obstacle that Pakistan and their Bangladesh acolytes face is Sk. Hasina. She is then living symbol of Pakistan&#8217;s break up and the birth of Bangladesh. Her father, Sk. Mujibur Rahman, who is the architect of Bangladesh, was assassinated on August 15, 1975 by the same combination of forces. She is secular, democratic and perceived pro-India. She must be eliminated. After that, the AL can be sabotaged.

Two attempts on Sk. Hasina&#8217;s life were made, in 2001 and 2004. The second attempt killed several AL leaders, but Sk. Hasina escaped with a permanent injury. The main perpetrator, Mufti Abdul Hannan, commander of the now banned Harkat-ul-Jehad Al-Islami (HUJI) Bangladesh, has since surrendered. He confessed that the then Minister of State for Home Affairs, Lutfuzzaman Babar, had promised him protection. Hannan is under trial.

It is, therefore, not surprising, that a section of the Bangladesh Rifles revolted in March, 2009, within three months of the AL-led government coming to power. They killed 70 Bangladeshi officers, in some cases their families, at the Pilkhana headquarters of the BDR. Sk. Hasina astutely controlled the situation, otherwise there would have been a blood bath. Incidentally, a few days before this incident, Pakistan&#8217;s president Asif Ali Zardari, had sent a personal emissary to Dhaka to plead against opening of the 1971 war crimes trial which involved the names of several high ranking Pakistani army officers posted in Bangladesh in 1971. Sk. Hasina declined the Pakistani request.

The coup attempt is not going to adversely affect the relations between the governments of India and Bangladesh. In fact, this is the time for the two governments to work even closer together and enhance security relations. The safety and security of Sk. Hasina and her family is foremost. That does not mean that India station security personnel in Bangladesh. That would be counter-productive. People of no country welcome foreign forces on their soil, no matter what the reason may be. The people of Bangladesh are proud, and highly sensitive about their sovereignty. But on the other hand, closer interactions between the armed forces of Bangladesh and India would be more desirable to cement security ties. This episode should send a signal to the other countries of the subcontinent that cherish democracy and secularism, but yet have fears.

Western countries, especially the USA, must take a lesson here. The JEI is not a tolerant political-Islamic party that Washington or Langley can put up as a symbol for their support to liberal Islamic groups. This will not work. Also, cutting down the AL to size is not at all advisable, given the politics of Bangladesh.

Finally, the foiling of this plot is not an end of the threats facing a democratic and secular Bangladesh. This is just the end of one such endeavour. 

There is a lesson here. The BNP-JEI government had used terrorist groups like the Jamatul Mujahidin Bangladesh (JMB), its affiliate JMJB, HUJI, Khatme Nobuwat others as political assets. In 2005, Bangladesh came close to being declared a state sponsor of terrorism, with even Al Qeda cadres having visited Cox&#8217;s Bazar, Chittagong. The same political combine, the same leaders, are trying to recreate the same scenario.

A terrorist and fundamentalist Bangladesh spewing out these elements is just not acceptable.

Terrorism & Fundamentalism Haunt Bangladesh


----------



## fallstuff

MBI Munshi said:


> Nothing of which seems to have anything to do with the coup attempt.



Agreed. 

Is it possible for 16 present and ex officers of the Army to pull a coup without the support of a siginificant portion of the military ? I don't understand why these guys would have face book pages announcing 'hey we are about to pull this thing off' .


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Is it possible for 16 present and ex officers of the Army to pull a coup without the support of a siginificant portion of the military ? I don't understand why these guys would have face book pages announcing 'hey we are about to pull this thing off' .



dumbest 16 officers of the century....lol like the dude posted his rank, address, passport photo and all...what a an epic fail!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

fallstuff said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Is it possible for 16 present and ex officers of the Army to pull a coup without the support of a siginificant portion of the military ? I don't understand why these guys would have face book pages announcing 'hey we are about to pull this thing off' .



Actually I think they posted all this stuff after the coup failed and they were on the run. Having no option they tried to get wider support through the email and Mid-Level Officers Facebook page.

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------




aazidane said:


> dumbest 16 officers of the century....lol like the dude posted his rank, address, passport photo and all...what a an epic fail!



There were 21 failed coups between 1975 and 1981. When you have done something extraordinary in your life then open your mouth and criticize others.


----------



## Dance

I don't understand why Pakistan is being dragged into this topic?

Its been 41 years now, we've moved on and so should you


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually I think they posted all this stuff after the coup failed and they were on the run. Having no option they tried to get wider support through the email and Mid-Level Officers Facebook page.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 21 failed coups between 1975 and 1981. When you have done something extraordinary in your life then open your mouth and criticize others.



Planning a coup by posting your personal information on facebook for the whole world to see is just stupid. I would rather have power with BAL government than these religious fanatics, you wouldnt see that because you are too busy bring up the same topic everyday, we get it that BAL government with the help of India made a small uprising look like a big coup, like making a moutain off a mole hill. you just ramble on about the same thing over and over the internet, i bet in real life no one listens to you and internet is the only place where you make yourself feel important. I have seen your picture on facebook, you were wearing a fotwa and you look pretty old, what kind of a grown man wears that, put a shirt on or a polo shirt if you want to be taken seriously, that just makes you look like a hippy, take the tip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

^The email message from Maj. Zia was forwarded to Facebook by another person living in the USA. 

I do not know exactly what he and a dozen others were doing. If they were found to be engaging in inappropriate behavior, they should be treated as such as per military law. No biggy. 

There really wasn't anything about a coup in Zia's message. A dozen mid-level and retired officers aren't sufficient to stage a coup. Bangladesh Army is a standard and a trained army. It is not some rag tag army with no hierarchy as some people assume. 

See, the economy now is really stagnant. No one in Bangladesh is investing. Banks aren't easily lending money. The AL are simply propagating this 'coup' to shift people's attention away from the AL's failures. This, coupled with a poor human rights record under the AL. 

There are some rough times to come. There'll be violence on the streets in the near future. I can guarantee that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> Planning a coup by posting your personal information on facebook for the whole world to see is just stupid. I would rather have power with BAL government than these religious fanatics, you wouldnt see that because you are too busy bring up the same topic everyday, we get it that BAL government with the help of India made a small uprising look like a big coup, like making a moutain off a mole hill. you just ramble on about the same thing over and over the internet, i bet in real life no one listens to you and internet is the only place where you make yourself feel important. I have seen your picture on facebook, you were wearing a fotwa and you look pretty old, what kind of a grown man wears that, put a shirt on or a polo shirt if you want to be taken seriously, that just makes you look like a hippy, take the tip.



Why are you swallowing the RAW propaganda that these were religious fanatics? Do you know any of the army officers personally? There was nothing exceptionally religious in the Major Zia email or the Mid-Level Officers message. The more you write the more it appears you are an Indian sympathizer. Nothing wrong in that but you should admit your actual leanings instead of pretending to be a Bangladeshi patriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> You and Akmal Bhai?? the bihari spokeperson here.. LOL
> 
> Look dude, you are a *komin* that I know so I rarely engage with you. Most Biharis got killed by the mob violence in the early days of March and after 16 the decembre. But the numbers should be around 1000s. How many Biharis we had before 1971? *not exceeding 10 lacs??? *And most of them stayed around urban areas well protected by PK military
> 
> Now coming back to Bengali massacre. No there were not a single village where there were no Rajakars. PK army did not go to every village but stayed in nearby vital installation like township. They used to get information from Rajakars, go for operation and come back before nightfall. That is how it worked. Rajakars were more notorious than erstwhile PK army.



@ Hi iajdani ! How are you ? Hope you are fine !

@ I am not here as spokeman of Bihares ! Nor I have a Bihari background. The question is killing of Bihares in the than Eat Pakistan and Bnagladesh. As per the sensus of 1961 there were around 2.1 million Bihares settled in Bangladesh. Bihares were settled in more than 70 cities/towns throughout Bangladesh. In almost all large scale industries Bihares were there. Thre were many Bihares who were given agricultural khas land to the Bihares. 

@ You are talking only 1000 Bihares were killed ! My foot ! And you have became general here in this forum. What I have seen generals are always upright but your case is completely different. In almost all areas where there were no Pakistani Army troops, the Bihares were killed in mass what is now known as ethnic cleansing. No where in the world such a mass killing happened less the Jews. Only the Behares of Dhaka, Chittagong, Saidpur, Rangpur, were some how saved. In those bdays before 25 March 1971 almost all Cantonments were encirled by the local peoples. Even mass killing happened in Chittagong. Bihares were killed at Marine Academy, Chondrahgona, Kaptai, Rangamati and most of the industrial belt of Chittagong. Even isolated Bihares were killed at Nilphamari, Rangpur and Saidpur also.

@ You tell me where the Bihares were not killed ? Bahares were killed in Panchagar, Thakurgaon, Setabganj, Dinajpur, Parbatipur, Charkhai, Joypurhat, Lalmonirhat, Kurigram, Santahar, Natore, Ababdullapur, Ishurdi, Kustia, Khulna,Jessore.Besides there were many places where initially the Mukti Fuoz had their control.

@ How many Behares were killed it is difficult to assess but definitely it is not less than 2,00,000 but eye witness even say it is 4 to 5 lacs. Who killed them ? For whose interest these people were killed ? It was for the interest of your master so that subsequently this area could be easilly annexed with "Akhand Bharat". As because these people were by heart anti-India and hence pro-Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Zabaniya said:


> Yeah, that's why they call it Wikipedia
> 
> Koran doesn't say that. It is in fact based on a weak Hadith.


 



> Koran doesn't say that. It is in fact based on a weak Hadith.



BRO, thanks for revealing it. I just want to say that for an understandable Muslim, it's just a metaphorical term. Tribal Arabs of 1400 yrs ago couldn't imagine anything more pleasures than virgin and as reward for good deed such example was cited. Similarly hellfire was symbolized as extreme punishment. Concept of heaven and hell could be compared with the realm of worldliness as reward and punishment by extreme form are available here as well. 




Zabaniya said:


> The email message from Maj. Zia was forwarded to Facebook by another person living in the USA.
> 
> I do not know exactly what he and a dozen others were doing. If they were found to be engaging in inappropriate behavior, they should be treated as such as per military law. No biggy.
> 
> There really wasn't anything about a coup in Zia's message. A dozen mid-level and retired officers aren't sufficient to stage a coup. Bangladesh Army is a standard and a trained army. It is not some rag tag army with no hierarchy as some people assume.
> 
> See, the economy now is really stagnant. No one in Bangladesh is investing. Banks aren't easily lending money. The AL are simply propagating this 'coup' to shift people's attention away from the AL's failures. This, coupled with a poor human rights record under the AL.
> 
> There are some rough times to come. There'll be violence on the streets in the near future. I can guarantee that..



You are right on the money and as I'VE analyzed to say that AWAMY dalals have deliberately blown it out of proportions to buy hedge, now they are even exploiting it as deflection art to distract people from real issues like hellish economy, unprecedented inflation, dying FDI, stagnated LCI (local Investment), losing export and remittance etc. I guess after Dhaka's lock down, things will be even uglier in the street.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> Why are you swallowing the RAW propaganda that these were religious fanatics? Do you know any of the army officers personally? There was nothing exceptionally religious in the Major Zia email or the Mid-Level Officers message. The more you write the more it appears you are an Indian sympathizer. Nothing wrong in that but you should admit your actual leanings instead of pretending to be a Bangladeshi patriot.



When a major plans a coup in 2012 in bd army, it is bound to fail. Majors are nothing and have very little power. Its not 1975 anymore. I have read his facebook page, that major zia, he seemed religious enough and planning a coup had to be the dumest idea by posting your personal info on fb. Yes those army officers were fanatics and a very insignificant part. Indian and BAL government made it look like a huge deal.


----------



## LaBong

What I find from PDF, Bangladeshis opinion about 71's war lie on the extrema. Very few actually have read the UNHCR chronology of Biharis or International Counsel of Jurist's account on liberation war. 

Regarding Hamidur Commission report, he actually interviewed some PA officers and checked the entries made by PA officers during the war to deduct the number of causalities, he never traveled to Bangladesh or interviewed the eyewitnesses. Sharmila Bose in her extensive field research also use HRC commission data and never took the pain of traveling to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> When a major plans a coup in 2012 in bd army, it is bound to fail. Majors are nothing and have very little power. Its not 1975 anymore. I have read his facebook page, that major zia, he seemed religious enough and planning a coup had to be the dumest idea by posting your personal info on fb. Yes those army officers were fanatics and a very insignificant part. Indian and BAL government made it look like a huge deal.



These are the only Major Zia pages I could find on Facebook - 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majo...for-of-Bangladesh-Army/325047877518412?ref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/pages/DGFI-Abducted-Major-Zia-41-BMA-LC/213873365361753?ref=ts

These seem to have been put up by DGFI/RAW.


----------



## LaBong

MBI Munshi said:


> These are the only Major Zia pages I could find on Facebook -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majo...for-of-Bangladesh-Army/325047877518412?ref=ts
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/DGFI-Abducted-Major-Zia-41-BMA-LC/213873365361753?ref=ts
> 
> These seem to have been put up by DGFI/RAW.



We in RAW have more things to do than creating fake profile of closet mullahs. Our field of operation is stretched to whole world, Bangladesh is of low priority. Hasina or Khaleda, our bag of cash will buy them all. Thanks and good job at spreading propaganda articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

LaBong said:


> We in RAW have more things to do than creating fake profile of closet mullahs. Our field of operation is stretched to whole world, Bangladesh is of low priority. Hasina or Khaleda, our bag of cash will buy them all. Thanks and good job at spreading propaganda articles.



Is that why RAW has published 7 articles in the last 2 days on the Bangladesh coup and another 3 articles on other Bangladesh related issues. Bangladesh is so unimportant?


----------



## LaBong

MBI Munshi said:


> Is that why RAW has published 7 articles in the last 2 days on the Bangladesh coup and another 3 articles on other Bangladesh related issues. Bangladesh is so unimportant?



They are all from same and predefined template, we just change the placeholders with Hasina, Khaleda, Ershad etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> Is that why RAW has published 7 articles in the last 2 days on the Bangladesh coup and another 3 articles on other Bangladesh related issues. Bangladesh is so unimportant?



i thought i hated india, but this is paranoia, conspiracy theory on uber steroids. these guys make me look like an indian lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Why are you swallowing the RAW propaganda that these were religious fanatics? Do you know any of the army officers personally? There was nothing exceptionally religious in the Major Zia email or the Mid-Level Officers message. The more you write the more it appears you are an Indian sympathizer. Nothing wrong in that but you should admit your actual leanings instead of pretending to be a Bangladeshi patriot.


Munshi Bhai, sometimes I feel like vomit to argue with this person, who claims to be a Golfer, Grade Wannabe but questions like worse than my 8 yrs. older. He is so devoid of BD's reality that it scares me if all the 'ALALER GHORER DULALS' of BD nowadays possess similar 'Intellectual Capitals'. Calling enlightened, God fearing people as extremists without knowing that extremism is a relative term is simply unacceptable. From my childhoods, I have been experiencing that Islam is a tolerant, enlightened ideology and only in Medias of Bharat, West it gets painted completely untruly; how can a BDeshi miss it since 90% people are Muslims over there? It also shows that he doesn't have any connection with majority or he is a non-Muslim. On a separate note, he can't figure out the comprehensive ness of a book than lose talk. Is it very tough for a grade wannabe to learn what guilt in association is? How Van diagram simplifies things or what is induction-deduction of logic?


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> Munshi Bhai, sometimes I feel like vomit to argue with this person, who claims to be a Golfer, Grade Wannabe but questions like worse than my 8 yrs. older. He is so devoid of BD's reality that it scares me if all the 'ALALER GHORER DULALS' of BD nowadays possess similar 'Intellectual Capitals'. Calling enlightened, God fearing people as extremists without knowing that extremism is a relative term is simply unacceptable. From my childhoods, I have been experiencing that Islam is a tolerant, enlightened ideology and only in Medias of Bharat, West it gets painted completely untruly; how can a BDeshi miss it since 90% people are Muslims over there? It also shows that he doesn't have any connection with majority or he is a non-Muslim. On a separate note, he can't figure out the comprehensive ness of a book than lose talk. Is it very tough for a grade wannabe to learn what guilt in association is? How Van diagram simplifies things or what is induction-deduction of logic?



Koran is written in a poem format, poems are open for interpretations. A richshawwala will interpret koran in one way and a venture capitalist will look at it in a different way. But you guys compare everything to koran like its the medieval times. Especially you are a denyer of the genocide commited by the pakistan military, you are simply a parasite, your kind has their your own religous agenda for Bangladesh, you don`t care about the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2535;&#2535; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; *


&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2459;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2459;&#2527; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2447; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495 &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2478; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541;&#2535; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2455;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2455; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2434;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; 
&#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2477;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2542; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2455; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2541;&#2535; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2439;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2451; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2451; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2453;: &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2453; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2459;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;, &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2474;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;: &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2535;&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;. &#2438;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> *&#2535;&#2535; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; *
> 
> 
> &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2459;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2459;&#2527; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2447; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495 &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2478; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541;&#2535; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2455;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2455; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2434;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2477;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2542; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2455; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2541;&#2535; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2439;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2451; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2451; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2453;: &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2453; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2459;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;, &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2474;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;: &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2535;&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;. &#2438;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;



any english link


----------



## Maira La

aazidane said:


> any english link



It says they are interrogating 11 extremist officers.

I'm not sure if it's another political move, but they must rid our army of the genuine extremists.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> i thought i hated india, but this is paranoia, conspiracy theory on uber steroids. these guys make me look like an indian lol



Yep you clearly are an Indian dalal par excellence. Can't even read Bangla and you think you are an expert on Bangladesh issues!

Its official there are 3 Indian dalals posing as Bangladeshis - Apocalypse, Aazidane and eastwatch. Still not sure about Iajdani but he seems to have the same problem. A bunch of ragged 5th columnists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Koran is written in a poem format, poems are open for interpretations. A richshawwala will interpret koran in one way and a venture capitalist will look at it in a different way. But you guys compare everything to koran like its the medieval times. Especially you are a denyer of the genocide commited by the pakistan military, you are simply a parasite, your kind has their your own religous agenda for Bangladesh, you don`t care about the people.


First off, it's not Koran but Quran. Secondly Quran is neither poem/poetry nor prose. The following link contains (Islam, the Qur'an and the Arabic Literature) a scholarly written article about the linguistics of it, go rehash you peps quake. Thirdly, if you can show an internationally accepted court verdict that it tells anywhere about any genocides by PAK army in 71s war then I would quit from PDF otherwise you would, deal?


----------



## scholseys

I can read bangla its just i have a hard time reading spelling words and finishing the whole thing. I went to american international school and scholastica when i was in bangladesh, most kids that graduate from scholastica have a hard time reading bangla.

lol an indian dalal eh........i want nothing more than bnp to come to power ill make a lot of money if they come . Honestly i couldnt give a flying hoot who stays bnp or bal, its just my family is way more connected if bnp comes. one of my closest family member is almost certainly going to be the defense advisor if bnp comes and possibly my father is going to be appointed the director of sonali bank, so go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> First off, it's not Koran but Quran. Secondly Quran is neither poem/poetry nor prose. The following link contains (Islam, the Qur'an and the Arabic Literature) a scholarly written article about the linguistics of it, go rehash you peps quake. Thirdly, if you can show an internationally accepted court verdict that it tells anywhere about any genocides by PAK army in 71s war then I would quit from PDF otherwise you would, deal?



lol you are making your own bets now. The only way we could get our recognition for the genocide is by friending israel. Otherwise there are plenty of rajakars roaming in Bangladesh today that wont let that happen.


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> any english link



@ So, my dear friend you cannot read Bengali !!!!! Good, Good ! Why you always want English link ? Your master has not taught you Bengali ?

@ See, I am a ISI agent, I am a Bihari, I am a spokeman of Bihari, I am a Razakar, I am a Al-sams, I am a Al-Badre and finally I am a Jamati and fenatic and what not !!!! But still I understand many languages .


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ So, my dear friend you cannot read Bengali !!!!! Good, Good ! Why you always want English link ? Your master has not taught you Bengali ?
> 
> @ See, I am a ISI agent, I am a Bihari, I am a spokeman of Bihari, I am a Razakar, I am a Al-sams, I am a Al-Badre and finally I am a Jamati and fenatic and what not !!!! But still I understand many languages .



english comes easier to me when i am reading. i wasnt taught Bangla very well when i was in scholastica or american international school dhaka. You can be all of the above, hell i dont even mind you going in the desert and blowing yourself up and i wouldnt care but rajakars and denying the atrocities that the pakistani military commited is foul. I live in a democracy and accept the democratic point of view of others but denying the holocaust is personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> I can read bangla its just i have a hard time reading spelling words and finishing the whole thing. I went to american international school and scholastica when i was in bangladesh, most kids that graduate from scholastica have a hard time reading bangla.
> 
> lol an indian dalal eh........i want nothing more than bnp to come to power ill make a lot of money if they come . Honestly i couldnt give a flying hoot who stays bnp or bal, its just my family is way more connected if bnp comes. one of my closest family member is almost certainly going to be the defense advisor if bnp comes and possibly my father is going to be appointed the director of sonali bank, so go figure.



I grew up in the UK spending 24 years there and I can read bangla. Scholastica students are surrounded by bangla 24/7 (parents, newspapers and TV channels) so they have no excuse not learning or knowing some bangla. If you do not know the language then how can you comment on Bangladeshi issues other than as an outsider. 

If your family is so connected to BNP then I really pity the party having people who know absolutely nothing about what is really happening in the country. You said it yourself there a many in the BNP who are in the pay of India.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> I grew up in the UK spending 24 years there and I can read bangla. Scholastica students are surrounded by bangla 24/7 (parents, newspapers and TV channels) so they have no excuse not learning or knowing some bangla. If you do not know the language then how can you comment on Bangladeshi issues other than as an outsider.
> 
> If your family is so connected to BNP then I really pity the party having people who know absolutely nothing about what is really happening in the country. You said it yourself there a many in the BNP who are in the pay of India.



The main agenda is power, in these times you certainly need the backing of india to be elected, the political power of bangladesh is controlled by america. india and america are close allies. I am certain that India is going to back BNP next election since their popularity with BAL is at it`s lowest. its all politics, old manl you are busy with street level politics where in the top its all backhand deals.I was sent to a boarding school in ireland at the age of 14 and it seems like you have never met a student from scholastica, yes they are surrounded by bangla but they are more bideshi than bideshi, i am not proud that i have trouble reading bangla, its just i have been out of practice, i can read bangla but it takes me a long time and the letters have to be bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> The main agenda is power, in these times you certainly need the backing of india to be elected, the political power of bangladesh is controlled by america. india and america are close allies. I am certain that India is going to back BNP next election since their popularity with BAL is at it`s low. its all politics, old manl you are busy with street level politics where in the top its all backhand deals.I was sent to a boarding school in ireland at the age of 14 and it seems like you have never met a student from scholastica, yes they are surrounded by bangla but they are more bideshi than bideshi, i am not proud that i have trouble reading bangla, its just i have been out of practice, i can read bangla but it takes me a long time and the letters have to be bigger.



While I appreciate your bangla problem do not assume that others here do not know how the world works.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> While I appreciate your bangla problem do not assume that others here do not know how the world works.



most don`t


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> most don`t



That's your opinion and you are how old?

You wrote the following on you profile wall-

"lol man i dislike India, i want BNP to come to power. But these guys are just delusional and all this pakistan loving just pisses me off. I can`;t stand pakistan."

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING ON A PAKISTAN FORUM THEN?

Clearly you are prejudiced and incapable of seeing things objectively. You are also too young and inexperienced to pass judgment on others.


----------



## extra terrestrial

LaBong said:


> How exactly have they been neglected?



Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival

The regiments that are posted in W Bengal are Bihari and Rajput (Rajastani)regiments, moreover the head of Eastern Command is a North Indian!! Despite of the cherish wish of the W Bengal govt, there is no nuclear plant there!! Besides, just search for "anti-Bengalis in India" and you'll get more than 40million results!!


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> That's your opinion and you are how old?
> 
> You wrote the following on you profile wall-
> 
> "lol man i dislike India, i want BNP to come to power. But these guys are just delusional and all this pakistan loving just pisses me off. I can`;t stand pakistan."
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING ON A PAKISTAN FORUM THEN?
> 
> Clearly you are prejudiced and incapable of seeing things objectively. You are also too young and inexperienced to pass judgment on others.



its a debate forum, i am young with certain knowledges speaking with actualy politcians of Bangladesh at top level, you are old but all you do is make yourself feel important posting paranoia all over the internet, what we describe as street level politics. but yes you are right the coup was a raw plot to make a small situation look massive and to move the attention away from BAL`s failures, but you have to realise that no matter which party comes India will have a very big inflience.


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> lol you are making your own bets now. The only way we could get our recognition for the genocide is by friending israel. Otherwise there are plenty of rajakars roaming in Bangladesh today that wont let that happen.



@ Look, young man the politics of Bangladesh is too complex and complicated.

@ We cannot survive without the help of China, Pakistan and other Islamic countries in the true sense.

@ Your's beloved friend is always indulged in dirty politics about Bnagladesh atleast for the last 40 years. Forget about their conspiracy before 1971.

@ Can't you see everytime whenever there is a slightest crisis in Bangladesh they are threating us that we(India) are with Sk Hasina and her Govt. And now-a-days Sk Hasina and her ministers are now hiding on the mouse's hole. Now-a-days Dipu Moni is not visible on the TV screen.

@ Sk Hasina is thinking to make a separate Battalion from the police instead of relying on SSF.

@ Now, you are advocating a friendship with Israel !!!!!!

@ Tell me aazdane what you are ? What you do want ? Do you think only you understand how politics goes on in Bangladesh. Others are just fools !!!!!!!!!!!

@ Yesterday, I read on a news papers that around 50 suicidal squard from Pakistan have already arrived in Bnagladesh under the veil of "Vishsho Ishtema".


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ Look, young man the politics of Bangladesh is too complex and complicated.
> 
> @ We cannot survive without the help of China, Pakistan and other Islamic countries in the true sense.
> 
> @ Your's beloved friend is always indulged in dirty politics about Bnagladesh atleast for the last 40 years. Forget about their conspiracy before 1971.
> 
> @ Can't you see everytime whenever there is a slightest crisis in Bangladesh they are threating us that we(India) are with Sk Hasina and her Govt. And now-a-days Sk Hasina and her ministers are now hiding on the mouse's hole. Now-a-days Dipu Moni is not visible on the TV screen.
> 
> @ Sk Hasina is thinking to make a separate Battalion from the police instead of relying on SSF.
> 
> @ Now, you are advocating a friendship with Israel !!!!!!
> 
> @ Tell me aazdane what you are ? What you do want ? Do you think only you understand how politics goes on in Bangladesh. Others are just fools !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @ Yesterday, I read on a news papers that around 50 suicidal squard from Pakistan have already arrived in Bnagladesh under the veil of "Vishsho Ishtema".



we cannot survive without us and eu


----------



## Jako

extra terrestrial said:


> Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival
> 
> The regiments that are posted in W Bengal are Bihari and Rajput (Rajastani)regiments, moreover the head of Eastern Command is a North Indian!! Despite of the cherish wish of the W Bengal govt, there is no nuclear plant there!! Besides, just search for "anti-Bengalis in India" and you'll get more than 40million results!!


Actually GOI wanted a nuclear plant near Egra,WB.But due to protests by the local people had to backtrack.Is twisting and falsifying news in your friffing genes or what?
stupid bangladeshi.
And we in WB are very happy with our Bihari & Rajput BSF masters.lol that.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Jako said:


> Actually GOI wanted a nuclear plant near Egra,WB.But due to protests by the local people had to backtrack.Is twisting and falsifying news in your friffing genes or what?
> stupid bangladeshi.
> And we in WB are very happy with our Bihari & Rajput BSF masters.lol that.



What about the link??


----------



## Jako

extra terrestrial said:


> What about the link??


Russia wants West Bengal nuclear plant relocated - Times Of India
Bangladesh e google banned na apnar mathay gobor vora?


----------



## Avisheik

Jako said:


> Actually GOI wanted a nuclear plant near Egra,WB.But due to protests by the local people had to backtrack.Is twisting and falsifying news in your friffing genes or what?
> stupid bangladeshi.
> *And we in WB are very happy with our Bihari & Rajput BSF masters*.lol that.



classic case of Aangur fall tok, khabo na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Jako said:


> Russia wants West Bengal nuclear plant relocated - Times Of India
> Bangladesh e google banned na apnar mathay gobor vora?



Bhai, ami amar link tar kotha bolsi
Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival


----------



## Jako

Avisheik said:


> classic case of Aangur fall tok, khabo na


setao bolte paren vai.tabe apnar kache Bangladesh ja,amar kache bharot tai.ektuo besi ba kam na.bihari,rajput der amra amader vai bolei mani.amra ak e.


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival



The link says about supposedly (Hindu) Bengali domination in Assam, how does that prove your point? What is your point actually? 

There are many Bengalis who have been adored by Assamese like Debojit Saha. Bhupen Hajarika was a household name in West Bengal.



> The regiments that are posted in W Bengal are Bihari and Rajput (Rajastani)regiments, moreover the head of Eastern Command is a North Indian!!



The commander of western command of IA, a Bengali - Lt Gen S R Ghosh. Idiot.



> Despite of the cherish wish of the W Bengal govt, there is no nuclear plant there!!



That's because WB govt arm-twisted GOI for not to place a nuke plant in WB. We are power sufficient state. 



> Besides, just search for "anti-Bengalis in India" and you'll get more than 40million results!!



So you will get many results if you search with anti-Tamil, anti-Punjabi, anti-North Indian or anti-Maratha. Anyway I'm sure 39 million among those 40 million results were directed at Bangladeshis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

extra terrestrial said:


> Bhai, ami amar link tar kotha bolsi
> Ethnic and Religious Conflicts in India | Cultural Survival


heheh.tahle oi nuclear planter claim taki apnar baba korlo?
ar ei discussion gulir kono mane hoyna.
khalistan o ar nei,ULFA o ar nei.sudhu ache apnar mato jonakoek protibeshir jolonto pechon


----------



## Avisheik

Jako said:


> setao bolte paren vai.tabe apnar kache Bangladesh ja,amar kache bharot tai.ektuo besi ba kam na.bihari,rajput der amra amader vai bolei mani.amra ak e.



But still. There isnt any bengali regiment or something. I mean the punjabis have like 3, gorkhas 6 or 7. I know people from other ethnic groups still serve these regiments but does IA still believe in the cr*p martial races theory??


----------



## seethru

Avisheik said:


> But still. There isnt any bengali regiment or something. I mean the punjabis have like 3, gorkhas 6 or 7. I know people from other ethnic groups still serve these regiments but does IA still believe in the cr*p martial races theory??



colonial hangover.


----------



## Jako

Avisheik said:


> But still. There isnt any bengali regiment or something. I mean the punjabis have like 3, gorkhas 6 or 7. I know people from other ethnic groups still serve these regiments but does IA still believe in the cr*p martial races theory??


actually people who speak same lanuage like to stay together,as they eat the same food and other similarities.Same is the case for IA.It all makes sense.And a small state WB,produces even smaller number of Armymen.


----------



## LaBong

Avisheik said:


> But still. There isnt any bengali regiment or something. I mean the punjabis have like 3, gorkhas 6 or 7. I know people from other ethnic groups still serve these regiments but does IA still believe in the cr*p martial races theory??



Bengali regiment was dissolved after 1857. There are not many potential Bengali recruit for IA to raise a fresh division, Bengalis prefer to be Doctor/Engg/Law/Politician etc. IA is after all a volunteer army.


----------



## Avisheik

Jako said:


> actually people who speak same lanuage like to stay together,as they eat the same food and other similarities.Same is the case for IA.It all makes sense.And a small state WB,produces even smaller number of Armymen.



Small state, but it has the fourth largest population in india


----------



## nalandapride

Avisheik said:


> But still. There isnt any bengali regiment or something. I mean the punjabis have like 3, gorkhas 6 or 7. I know people from other ethnic groups still serve these regiments but does IA still believe in the cr*p martial races theory??



Bengalis in India are more interested in Education sector. Most of India's renounced professors, economist and Editors are Bengalis. This this the field where they dominates.


----------



## nalandapride

LaBong said:


> Anyway I'm sure 39 million among those 40 million results were directed at Bangladeshis!



Lol Buddy I saw Bangladeshi members openly Abusing Sylhetis and Chittagongians here on PDF openly and they are caring more for Indian Bengalis.  Joke


----------



## LaBong

The only Bengali regiment which survived mutiny is Bengal Sappers (Bengal Engineer Group) due to their sterling work in the recapture of Delhi and other operations in 1857&#8211;58. 

Bengal Engineer Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

nalandapride said:


> Lol Buddy I saw Bangladeshi members openly Abusing Sylhetis and Chittagongians here on PDF openly and they are caring more for Indian Bengalis.  Joke



Ah, I never seen any Bangladeshis here abusing a particular region in Bangladesh, don't post any assumption!! We are much more united than you Indians!!


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> Ah, I never seen any Bangladeshis here abusing a particular region in Bangladesh, don't post any assumption!! We are much more united than you Indians!!



Read this thread from start and you will witness how you guys abused Sylhetis.


----------



## kobiraaz

in Bangladesh Everyone makes fun of me because i am noakhaila... Most common remark is ' Noakhaila Goru Chor ' ! So what??? Its fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Allow me to elaborate. 



Md Akmal said:


> @ Look, young man the politics of Bangladesh is too complex and complicated.



Indeed.



Md Akmal said:


> @ We cannot survive without the help of China, Pakistan and other Islamic countries in the true sense.



Neither can we without the Western powers and Japan. That's where majority of our exports go. 

Technically, the Western World have no serious issues in Bangladesh regarding extremism and terrorism. We received positive feedback on the fight against terrorism now and during the previous BNP administration. Japan doesn't even comment. 

Having our troops stationed in Southern Sudan under the UN umbrella would further strengthen our image.

The only country that's whining over the issue is India. Just read throughout the Indian media. 

Just see how ridiculous the fanboys can be.....see from the reports about India being 'worried'. They (along with the other Indian PDFers) actually agree that it was only a dozen officers within the army who are actually capable of toppling the government, and that Hiz-ut-Tahir was also responsible. What? Those officers and ex-officers have super-natural powers or something? Do they ever bother to study the ranks of an army?

A little about HuT:
The boys at HuT are vocal, but do not advocate armed violence. Yes, they criticized the US invasion of Iraq, the invasion of Afghanistan, Russia's handling of Chechnya, China's handling of Uighur, the ever more love to hate Israel, blah, blah, blah...

And that's all they do. They are nothing but all babbling. See, they never engaged in any active combat or have any combat experience whatsoever. There were never any reports of the bombings in Iraq or Afghanistan that are linked to HuT in anyway whatsoever. 

So amid all this, how? Just how is HuT capable of infiltrating the army ranks? And topple a government? LOL...

And here's the best part: They still couldn't find Major Zia. Maybe he already crossed over to India 



Md Akmal said:


> @ Your's beloved friend is always indulged in dirty politics about Bnagladesh atleast for the last 40 years. Forget about their conspiracy before 1971.



Israel? They did offer us to recognize them, but we didn't. And we don't have a single regret over that. But we can consider it given that Arab-Israeli relations improve at some point in the future.



Md Akmal said:


> @ Can't you see everytime whenever there is a slightest crisis in Bangladesh they are threating us that we(India) are with Sk Hasina and her Govt. *And now-a-days Sk Hasina and her ministers are now hiding on the mouse's hole. Now-a-days Dipu Moni is not visible on the TV screen.*



Very, very true 

Dipu Moni already lost face and her only direction is to go down further. The woman's only profession is being a _chamcha._

Hasina's speeches are so laughable and ridiculous, that even the illiterates in Bangladesh feel embarrassed for her. My maid (an illiterate) laughs at her speeches. 

I still fail to understand why India want to force us to accept the AL/secular ideology to some extent. A lot of weird old men in New Delhi. 



Md Akmal said:


> @ Sk Hasina is thinking to make a separate Battalion from the police instead of relying on SSF.



Of-course she would. She can't trust anyone. Joy is playing an extremely dangerous game.

Let's see what happens to them and see if dada India is going to save them 



Md Akmal said:


> @ Now, you are advocating a friendship with Israel !!!!!!



It can be an option given that relations with the Arabs improve at some point in the future. But of-course, that's not going to happen any time soon. 



Md Akmal said:


> @ Tell me aazdane what you are ? What you do want ? Do you think only you understand how politics goes on in Bangladesh. Others are just fools !!!!!!!!!!!



He comes from a very wealthy family. 



Md Akmal said:


> @ Yesterday, I read on a news papers that around 50 suicidal squard from Pakistan have already arrived in Bnagladesh under the veil of "Vishsho Ishtema".



Awami propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

nalandapride said:


> Read this thread from start and you will witness how you guys abused Sylhetis.



Why don't you post the comments?? Anyways if I start to question on India's unity you will feel like hiding yourself in a dustbin!! The whole world knows how many insurgents went on in india!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

I am Chittagongian myself. And proud of it!


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> Why don't you post the comments?? Anyways if I start to question on India's unity you will feel like hiding yourself in a dustbin!! *The whole world knows how many insurgents went on in india!!*



Thankyou jee, so how is your plan for greater Bangladesh. After all after 65 years you are caring for your Bengali brother because you need more grounds to live after population explosion mayhem in your country.    You yourself call your PM as slave of India and laugh at India at the same time.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Zabaniya said:


> I am Chittagongian myself. And proud of it!



Chittagong is a matter of pride for the whole nation!!


----------



## kobiraaz

anyway Ajk Daraya Chilam. Pharma Xam chilo... Hotat ek dost eshe bole ' dost, Major Zia j dhora khayse na Bohut Khaista Mal ' ami bollam mane?? O bollo ' Ami Jokhon cadet e Chilam Shala Amare Kom pokhhe 200 thappor marce niyomito shave na korar jonno, ekhon moja paiteci ' Gaal e haat bulay bollo :|


----------



## extra terrestrial

nalandapride said:


> Thankyou jee, so how is your plan for greater Bangladesh. After all after 65 years you are caring for your Bengali brother because you need more grounds to live after population explosion mayhem in your country.    You yourself call your PM as slave of India and laugh at India at the same time.



Actually now I'm realizing that if the W Bengalis were a part of Bangladesh during '71, they would have said "we are happy with our Punjabi and Pathan masters"!!  



Jako said:


> And we in WB are very happy with our Bihari & Rajput BSF masters.lol that.


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> I am Chittagongian myself. And proud of it!


BNCC ROCKS BRO.


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually now I'm realizing that if the W Bengalis were a part of Bangladesh during '71, they would have said "we are happy with our Punjabi and Pathan masters"!!



Would have Said.    We still see many Bangladeshi still saying that even after massive killing of Bengali people and economic exploitation.


----------



## Md Akmal

Jako said:


> Actually GOI wanted a nuclear plant near Egra,WB.But due to protests by the local people had to backtrack.Is twisting and falsifying news in your friffing genes or what?
> stupid bangladeshi.
> And we in WB are very happy with our Bihari & Rajput BSF masters.lol that.



@ Tell me Jako how this video snap was leaked out ??????????


----------



## extra terrestrial

nalandapride said:


> Would have Said.    We still see many Bangladeshi still saying that even after massive killing of Bengali people and economic exploitation.



They are still small in numbers here, but its almost 100% across the border!!!


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> They are still small in numbers here, but its almost 100% across the border!!!



Small number, I saw them in large numbers and particularly Jamaatis.


----------



## TopCat

Guys, West Bengali Educated elites are one of the most priviledged class India. So you people are talking to the wrong person, and thinking they represent Indian Bengali as a whole. Just go to Birbhum, Jangal Mahal, Murshidabad, NE India. You will hear complete different story. Even British Raj loved Calcutta Babus let alone Delhi. Everybody in India love Babus. They are infact harmless, obedient and quite efficient in some areas... 

Cheers...


----------



## LaBong

extra terrestrial said:


> They are still small in numbers here, but its almost 100% across the border!!!



So sarcasm escapes you eh?


----------



## extra terrestrial

nalandapride said:


> Small number, I saw them in large numbers and particularly Jamaatis.



Jamaat got only 1 seat out of 345, how can they be large in numbers?? And most importantly all the Jamaatis don't support the fact!! Dude, no need to think about us, you have already used all your brain from your small head!!


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Guys, West Bengali Educated elites are one of the most priviledged class India. So you people are talking to the wrong person, and thinking they represent Indian Bengali as a whole. Just go to Birbhum, Jangal Mahal, Murshidabad, NE India. You will hear complete different story. Even British Raj loved Calcutta Babus let alone Delhi. Everybody in India love Babus. *They are infact harmless, obedient* and quite efficient in some areas...
> 
> Cheers...



Is that why most British officers were assassinated in Bengal along with NWFP during independence struggle? At least the Afridis had mountainous terrain to operate, Bengalis Babus operated on sheer courage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

extra terrestrial said:


> Jamaat got only 1 seat out of 345, how can they be large in numbers?? And most importantly all the Jamaatis don't support the fact!! Dude, no need to think about us, you have already used all your brain from your small head!!



Ha ha ha.. You still have space for traitors in your country.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Is that why most British officers were assassinated in Bengal along with NWFP during independence struggle? At least the Afridis had mountainous terrain to operate, Bengalis Babus operated on sheer courage.



Ofcourse there were some bad apples in the whole beautifull tree. But the british baggage bearer far outnumbered the bad few..


----------



## nalandapride

iajdani said:


> Guys, West Bengali Educated elites are one of the most priviledged class India. So you people are talking to the wrong person, and thinking they represent Indian Bengali as a whole. Just go to Birbhum, Jangal Mahal, Murshidabad, NE India. You will hear complete different story. Even British Raj loved Calcutta Babus let alone Delhi. Everybody in India love Babus. They are infact harmless, obedient and quite efficient in some areas...
> 
> Cheers...



In India, we use respectful word Dada for Bengalis. They dominate in every type of education sector like Journalism, Economist, Professors, Lawyers etc. Gujarati are also under-represented in Army but those people also control most of the business in India. 

So, do the number of particular community in the army defines discrimination as told by fanboys who betrayed Indian Bengalis back in 1947 for their love for West Punjabis and Pashtuns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

LaBong said:


> Is that why most British officers were assassinated in Bengal along with NWFP during independence struggle? At least the Afridis had mountainous terrain to operate, Bengalis Babus operated on sheer courage.



British officers were mostly assassinated in East Bengal i.e. the Chittagong armoury raid!!


----------



## LaBong

Almost all area except North West is under represented in Indian Army. Bhumihars, UP Brahmins and UP/Bihar Muslims who constituted majority of British Indian army were ousted after the mutiny.

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




extra terrestrial said:


> British officers were mostly assassinated in East Bengal i.e. the Chittagong armoury raid!!



They were assassinated in all over Bengal. Anyway weren't Surjya Sen, Pritilata Waddedar Bharti malaun dalal? Ask Zakir or M_Saint!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

And one Kolkata babu had his birthday yesterday.Kolkata airport is named after him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

LaBong said:


> They were assassinated in all over Bengal. Anyway weren't Surjya Sen, Pritilata Waddedar Bharti malaun dalal? Ask Zakir or M_Saint!



Surjya Sen, Pritilata Waddedar are respected by every Bangladeshi, in fact recently there was a celebration in Chittagong for the 100th birth anniversary of a warrior of that incident, don't make unnecessary provocations!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Okay, this thread is now becoming a troll fest


----------



## eastwatch

Md Akmal said:


> @ Look, young man the politics of Bangladesh is too complex and complicated.
> 
> @ Sk Hasina is thinking to make a separate Battalion from the police instead of relying on SSF.
> 
> @ Yesterday, I read on a news papers that around 50 suicidal squard from Pakistan have already arrived in Bnagladesh under the veil of "Vishsho Ishtema".



At the end of this year Sk. Hasina will start distrusting also this newly formed Police Battalion and will start raising another Ansar Battalion to look after her rear. This coward woman is in fear for her life after she abrogated Islam from the Constitution.


----------



## zootinali

nalandapride said:


> In India, we use respectful word Dada for Bengalis. They dominate in every type of education sector like Journalism, Economist, Professors, Lawyers etc.
> .


 IDK we should be worried or celebrate but without the Bengoli people banking, railway and other civil administration institution would collapse in a day...


----------



## LaBong

Bengal's representation in adminstrative service is not overwhelming, South Indians have a larger share, many Biharis are also there in bureaucracy.


----------



## Major Shaheb

Faarhan said:


> any idea why they announced it publicly which is rare??? There must be more officers in it. They are trying to demoralize them.... Most probably Comilla Cant is a valid news.


 
It is rare for govt. to share vulnerable military information to public. Can't just be Khaleda Zia's statement!! I do not know how much of the story of either party(Major Zia or the govt.) is true. After Pilkhana incident, I no longer know what is true, what is right and who's fault, who is saying the right thing; the govt., the opposition, the media, the net? Its all gone blur. But, I would definitely say:

-------------------*DAL MAIN KUCH KALA JARUR HAIN*-----------------------


----------



## scholseys

Major Shaheb said:


> It is rare for govt. to share vulnerable military information to public. Can't just be Khaleda Zia's statement!! I do not know how much of the story of either party(Major Zia or the govt.) is true. After Pilkhana incident, I no longer know what is true, what is right and who's fault, who is saying the right thing; the govt., the opposition, the media, the net? Its all gone blur. But, I would definitely say:
> 
> -------------------*DAL MAIN KUCH KALA JARUR HAIN*-----------------------



This coup was made to look bigger than it actually was, this coup was only few officers going roque and awami took the opportunity to bolster it`s declining popularity. The top ranking military officers are Awami League backed and they would certainly want BAL to remain in powe. Besides our army is running on a very low morale at the moment, no one trusts no one. its actually pretty bad.


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> At the end of this year Sk. Hasina will start distrusting also this newly formed Police Battalion and will start raising another Ansar Battalion to look after her rear. This coward woman is in fear for her life after she abrogated Islam from the Constitution.



@ Who will be the commander of this Ansar Battalion ? I think, eastwatch is better ! Let me propose his name in the search Commission other wise poor eastwatch will be in a problem.

@ I saw day before yesterday,(23 Jan 12) the road (cresent road) in front of PM's resident is now closed after 11 PM till morning. Yesterday, I saw the back road which link the Mirpur Road and Rokeya Sorroni Road was closed after 11 PM. The side road(ine lane of Mirpur Road) of PM's resident is also closed after 11 pm.

@ eastwatch, front and rear is secured but who will guard the vertical dimension ? Have you thought in this line ????


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ Who will be the commander of this Ansar Battalion ? I think, eastwatch is better ! Let me propose his name in the search Commission other wise poor eastwatch will be in a problem.
> 
> @ I saw day before yesterday,(23 Jan 12) the road (cresent road) in front of PM's resident is now closed after 11 PM till morning. Yesterday, I saw the back road which link the Mirpur Road and Rokeya Sorroni Road was closed after 11 PM. The side road(ine lane of Mirpur Road) of PM's resident is also closed after 11 pm.
> 
> @ eastwatch, front and rear is secured but who will guard the vertical dimension ? Have you thought in this line ????



With the history of assisination attempts and assination plots in Bangladesh it is fair the prime minister of bangladesh is looking for more security since the recent coup plot by some radicalists and her party`s low approval rating. I am sure you in her position would have done the same if not then would would be a very dumb man.


----------



## M_Saint

Zabaniya said:


> I am Chittagongian myself. And proud of it!


 Obah ! Tui To aar waijja panlaar ! Goam Asant na Baaji?


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> With the history of assisination attempts and assination plots in Bangladesh it is fair the prime minister of bangladesh is looking for more security since the recent coup plot by some radicalists and her party`s low approval rating. I am sure you in her position would have done the same if not then would would be a very dumb man.



@ There is no radicalists in the Bangladesh Army. May be Maj Zia was a little bit religious minded and had a beared.


----------



## scholseys

any denyer of the Bangladeshi genocide commited by the pakistani military is a radicalist. Pakistan worshipping would also fall under radicalism.


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> any denyer of the Bangladeshi genocide commited by the pakistani military is a radicalist. Pakistan worshipping would also fall under radicalism.



@ What you are talking ? You are talking like another Dravidanion ! " Door ho ekhan theke".


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ What you are talking ? You are talking like another Dravidanion ! " Door ho ekhan theke".



lol not worshipping pakistan would make me a dravidian?? by that logic the majority of the country would fall under that. Any bangladeshi nationalist would never support pakistan after what they have done. You and your rajakar brigade should just move to pakistan.


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> Chor Munai-er Pir Shaheb ekbar koisilo, jara onader moton look der moulabadi bole, tara jaroj santans, Tui hoili giye shei jaroj shantan der pola. Tour moto dhonir dulalera amar desher shatkara 0.01 bhag o na, aar tora oi Mati aar Manusher shob cheye boro shatru, jader bilati kuttar shate tulana chole, jara pa uchie Mute aar hege pani diye dhoy na. Tour moto bandorer ekta e oushad, aar sheita hoilo giya ghaser daler loge lajur tare bhainda khagosh maser lej dya ascha moto pitano, bujli?



lol now it makes sense on where you get your info from...pirs...madrassa eh?? so bringing foreign currency makes us an enemy of the state?? and you live in USA where your tax paying dollars help kill hundreds of muslims each day. Supporting Pakistan is not the way we should be seen as, pakistan is seen as a radical state, we need the approval of the west to get more investors and supporting radicalism will only push us further away from those investors. It is us who want to see the economic growth and development of Bangladesh, you guys are here with your religious propaganda and your own agenda of the the greater muslim nation bla bla bla. Its time to smell the coffee and realise that the ummah is long gone most of em are western puppet itself like your beloved pakistan.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> lol so bringing foreign currency makes us an enemy of the state?? Supporting Pakistan is not the way we should be seen as, pakistan is seen as a radical state, we need the approval of the west to get more investors and supporting radiclaism will only push us further away from those investors. It is us who want to see the economic growth and development of Bangladesh, you guys are here with your religious propaganda and your own agenda of the the greater muslim nation bla bla bla. Its time to smell the coffee and realise that the ummah is long gone most of em are western puppet itself like your beloved pakistan.



AL has never brought economic growth. You are just another type of blind fanatic.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> AL has never brought economic growth. You are just another type of blind fanatic.



if you read my posts then you would know i am very much againts awami league, that reason and their communist background. You are the fanatic, you blindly oppose every BAL government`s action without actually thinking about the bigger picture, you just oppose BAL for the sake of opposing it, you are delusional, I don`t know if you are a radicalist along the lines of saint and al zakir.


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> AL has never brought economic growth. You are just another type of blind fanatic.


 
Can you give me the comparative data of growth under all government since 1972? Let us all check those.


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> any denyer of the Bangladeshi genocide commited by the pakistani military is a radicalist. Pakistan worshipping would also fall under radicalism.


What do you mean by Bangladeshi genocide? Was there any Bangladesh in UN charter as nation state when Tratitor-Dalal's crack down was happening? Weren't we Pakistanis too? And how was it any wrong doing by federation's army to punish seccetionists-taitors? RAWAMY-Commie-Muktis were terrorists even by the most liberal form of Indian definition. 

How did the terms like us and Pakistanis be legalized, when we all were Pakistanis? I guess, by your Peps Quake name enough justice wasn't done and turtle brain would be better. Finally, how is it considered as denial, when you accuse for something that hasn't actually happened?


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> What do you mean by Bangladeshi genocide? Was there any Bangladesh in UN charter as nation state when Tratitor-Dalal's crack down was happening? Weren't we Pakistanis too? And how was it any wrong doing by federation's army to punish seccetionists-taitors? RAWAMY-Commie-Muktis were terrorists even by the most liberal form of Indian definition.
> 
> How did the terms like us and Pakistanis be legalized, when we all were Pakistanis? I guess, by your Peps Quake name enough justice wasn't done and turtle brain would be better. Finally, how is it considered as denial, when you accuse for something that hasn't actually happened?



Seems like the madrassa has totally gotten in your head, it is widely reputed in Bangladesh and lots of witnesses to the genocide which you are denying, the only reason it is not broadcasted is because Pakistan is a very big ally of the USA.


----------



## integra

iajdani said:


> Can you give me the comparative data of growth under all government since 1972? Let us all check those.



While searching for this data, it seems I've stumbled
upon something quite interesting. Try digesting if you have time
this is the Gross Domestic Product






Now this is (lower one) GDP per capita up until 1981
seems our GDP was indeed lower then the western wing
before 71, now whats interesting is the peak at 1975,
we were definitely ahead of comparing neighbors 
up until the assasination of Mujeeb. Zia took the wheels at 
77 and matched the values of 1975 at 1981. Then theres the drop
and we are out of the picture. Irony is at 1975 our
GDP was double that of western wing.





Gross domestic Product graph show similar picture. 
It's a pity that there were no internet back then and what
fed elders like Akmal is conspiracy, utter disgrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Yes that was the politics, India did that, it had nothing to do with the war crimes that pakistani military commited. Butto and yahya should have been charged with war crimes. Served bhutto right with his hanging, karma is a *****. 187 was a fake number, and why would indira gandhi bring this up? it was west pakistan's dury to bring it up and punnish it's soldier, instead bhutto was busy playing politics. Stop with the rajakari man.


Nice try to become a spin doctor but having no capital doesn't help to achieve it. Bhutto and Yahiya had to get slaps in the wrist compare to tightening rope in Indhira Masi's noose. Bhutto and Yahiya would have everything in their favors as they were fighting (At least on the surface) to save the federation. OTH, Indhira Masi was a trespasser, an illegal commander of an invaded army. So, she cunningly let those 187 accused go free. But God indeed worked in a mysterious way by giving ultimate punishments of the three worst criminals of 71s saga. So, case got finished again by 1984.


----------



## integra

@azz , your father sent you abroad to study and do something
productive for this country, why are you wasting so much time here?

Have you eve met a guy like Akmal or M_saint in the streets of Bangladesh?
It's a worthless effort trying to convince retards stuck in identity crisis.
And next time do not come up with craps like we shouldn't have been divided
in 1947. That makes you a traitor yourselves.


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Seems like the madrassa has totally gotten in your head, it is widely reputed in Bangladesh and lots of witnesses to the genocide which you are denying, the only reason it is not broadcasted is because Pakistan is a very big ally of the USA.


You are trying to fart all along in empty stomach thus shyting all over. Also You are like a freaking wohre that looks cosmetically good but have nothing to sell because body have gone throw 1000's of immortal&#8217;s torture. Your empty rhetoric gets accepted because the world is run by 'Might is right' theory. If it ran by just base then your pimping ness would only qualify you in Tan bazar.


----------



## scholseys

integra said:


> While searching for this data, it seems I've stumbled
> upon something quite interesting. Try digesting if you have time
> this is the Gross Domestic Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is (lower one) GDP per capita up until 1981
> seems our GDP was indeed lower then the western wing
> before 71, now whats interesting is the peak at 1975,
> we were definitely ahead of comparing neighbors
> up until the assasination of Mujeeb. Zia took the wheels at
> 77 and matched the values of 1975 at 1981. Then theres the drop
> and we are out of the picture. Irony is at 1975 our
> GDP was double that of western wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross domestic Product graph show similar picture.
> It's a pity that there were no internet back then and what
> fed elders like Akmal is conspiracy, utter disgrace.



Our GDP shot up after the war because of the amount of foreign aid we recieved during that time, the BAL government did a lot of corruption at that time in stealing the foreign aid that we recieved, lot of our aid stopped right after bangabondhu was assasinated especially from the soviet union, it took Zia to win over the west and get back recieving aid from foreign nations.


----------



## integra

^^"
Yeah, everyone knows about the corruption,
but the point was after this two leaders were assasinated
things just weren't normal for a long time.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Our GDP shot up after the war because of the amount of foreign aid we recieved during that time, the BAL government did a lot of corruption at that time in stealing the foreign aid that we recieved, lot of our aid stopped right after bangabondhu was assasinated especially from the soviet union, it took Zia to win over the west and get back recieving aid from foreign nations.




Was there a government that time? They were in power for 3 years. What can be done (even stealing) within that short span of time. Making sonar bangla??? Heck even our last caretaker government was in power almost as long as AL of Mujib. LOL


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Was there a government that time? They were in power for 3 years. What can be done (even stealing) within that short span of time. Making sonar bangla??? Heck even our last caretaker government was in power almost as long as AL of Mujib. LOL



Brother, even mujib criticised the corruption, they stole everything starting from house tins, food, basically anything they could their hands on. Then again you cant blame them the country just recovered from a war and everyone was poor and needy, its remarable what Bangladesh has achieved, since we literally had to build everything from scratch. Also Mujib`s socialist policies crippled Bangladesh`s industries, him nationalizing bangladesh`s industries led the labor`s selling the parts and overnight Bangladesh`s industry sector collapsed, mujib was a great leader but his marxist ideologies would have never suited a muslim country like bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

Ohh by the way, the sudden jump of GDP in 1975 was due to massive nationalization of institutions. Its not a real growth actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Ohh by the way, the sudden jump of GDP in 1975 was due to massive nationalization of institutions. Its not a real growth actually.



I thought this had something to do with the massive aid we recieved after the liberation war.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Brother, even mujib criticised the corruption, they stole everything starting from house tins, food, basically anything they could their hands on. Then again you cant blame them the country just recovered from a war and everyone was poor and needy, its remarable what Bangladesh has achieved, since we literally had to build everything from scratch. Also Mujib`s socialist policies crippled Bangladesh`s industries, him nationalizing bangladesh`s industries led the labor`s selling the parts and overnight Bangladesh`s industry sector collapsed, mujib was a great leader but his marxist ideologies would have never suited a muslim country like bangladesh.



Stealin tin Kombol was very common even this day. Everybody steals. As the resouces was scarce, even stealing Kombol was massive that time. Our first budget was only 200 Core which is now 1.4 trillion.
There were no revenue except post office stamps. Started with 34$ reserve. Only money we had 250 million dollar promised aid for the refugee of India, from United States which were paid in installment till 1976. Other than that we probably received another 2-300 million dollar in aid from other sources. Thats the money GOB had that time.

Other than these they just printed money and paid salary with huge inflation. People had no other option but to get pissed off. They only saw Kombol getting stolen in front of their bare eyes which were even scarce for the thieves as well.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> I thought this had something to do with the massive aid we recieved after the liberation war.



Nah... there were not much aid. We had mostly some food aid under PL-480.

Heck we did not even had recognition from half of the world.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Stealin tin Kombol was very common even this day. Everybody steals. As the resouces was scarce, even stealing Kombol was massive that time. Our first budget was only 200 Core which is now 1.4 trillion.
> There were no revenue except post office stamps. Started with 34$ reserve. Only money we had 250 million dollar promised aid for the refugee of India, from United States which were paid in installment till 1976. Other than that we probably received another 2-300 million dollar in aid from other sources. Thats the money GOB had that time.
> 
> Other than these they just printed money and paid salary with huge inflation. People had no other option but to get pissed off. They only saw Kombol getting stolen in front of their bare eyes which were even scarce for the thieves as well.



Certainly it was a birth of a nation and a very poor country at that. Mujib was wrong to nationalize our industrial sector since it set us back. Even Karl Marx said that in order to switch to communist one has to be a capitalist first, you cannot just switch to socialism from feudalism, failure would be inevitable.


----------



## TopCat

OHHH by the way, Even FALU stole tin in the last BNP tenure. He was considered as Media Moghul.. 

Muhahahahahaha

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




aazidane said:


> Certainly it was a birth of a nation and a very poor country at that. Mujib was wrong to nationalize our industrial sector since it set us back. Even Karl Marx said that in order to switch to communist one has to be a capitalist first, you cannot just switch to socialism from feudalism, failure would be inevitable.



That was the politics of the time brother, you have to understand. Bhutto did exactly same thing in Pakistan. He also nationalized, following Mujib's example. They were in competition in wrong policies from both side. LOL

Besides most of industries had no owner after all. They all ran away.


----------



## scholseys

Falu comes from a very poor background, poverty is the reason for such social behaviour after all. Falu is my beighbour in Dhaka, the man had no taste it shows by the look of his building, money doesnt buy class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalandapride

iajdani said:


> Nah... there were not much aid. We had mostly some food aid under PL-480.
> 
> *Heck we did not even had recognition from half of the world.*



Anyway, what made Pakistan to recognize Bangladesh just within 3 yrs. I read somewhere that Saudi Arabia pressurize Pakistan.


----------



## TopCat

nalandapride said:


> Anyway, what made Pakistan to recognize Bangladesh just within 3 yrs. I read somewhere that Saudi Arabia pressurize Pakistan.



It was basically OIC.


----------



## scholseys

nalandapride said:


> Anyway, what made Pakistan to recognize Bangladesh just within 3 yrs. I read somewhere that Saudi Arabia pressurize Pakistan.



Saudi Arabia and USA pressuring Pakistan, USA felt recognizing Bangladesh would be the best option forward. USA at first tried with mujib to not become socialist, later on when mujib wouldnt listen. CIA had Mujib killed.


----------



## integra

aazidane said:


> Falu comes from a very poor background, poverty is the reason for such social behaviour after all. Falu is my beighbour in Dhaka, the man had no taste it shows by the look of his building, money doesnt buy class.



Either ways I feel sorry for his kid (3-4 yrs younger then you maybe),
and a rather good one at that. Talked less 
although got paranoid after his fathers arrest


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Saudi Arabia and USA pressuring Pakistan, USA felt recognizing Bangladesh would be the best option forward. USA at first tried with mujib to not become socialist, later on when mujib wouldnt listen. *CIA had Mujib killed*.



Later evidence does not suggest that. CIA did help the killers to flee through Bhutto.


----------



## scholseys

integra said:


> Either ways I feel sorry for his kid (3-4 yrs younger then you maybe),
> and a rather good one at that. Talked less
> although got paranoid after his fathers arrest.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Either ways I feel sorry for his kid (3-4 yrs younger then you maybe),
> and a rather good one at that. Talked less
> although got paranoid after his fathers arrest.



He is our junior in old dolhs so I dont know him i guess. lol his paranoia has lot to do with yaba i guess, paranoia is also a symptom of prolong yaba abuse, him being from old dohs is highly likely he did yaba, every kid there is highy into that. When i was young growing up in old dohs, we used to play in bikal, now kids these go out looking for yaba, its pretty bad.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




iajdani said:


> Later evidence does not suggest that.* CIA did help the killers to flee *through Bhutto.



Thats aiding and betting my friend, aiding and betting is as much as a crime as the one who commited it. People would do a lot of things if they didn`t have to face the consequences, if the consquence is taken away then they have nothing to fear.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Thats aiding and betting my friend, aiding and betting is as much as a crime as the one who commited it. People would do a lot of things if they didn`t have to face the consequences, if the consquence is taken away then they have nothing to fear.



In cold war era, you could get away with anything if you just changed the side. Nothing is black and white my friend.

You will be surprised to know what happend that time and story from the field level soldiers. I had a friend from Russian Alpha force. I heard a lot of stories from him. USSR alpha force was under direct command of the President and was not under COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> In cold war era, you could get away with anything if you just changed the side. Nothing is black and white my friend.
> 
> You will be surprised to know what happend that time and story from the field level soldiers. I had a friend from Russian Alpha force. I heard a lot of stories from him. USSR alpha force was under direct command of the President and was not under COAS.



Yes but that doesnt change the fact that USA played a major role in the assasination.


----------



## Major Shaheb

aazidane said:


> lol now it makes sense on where you get your info from...pirs...madrassa eh?? so bringing foreign currency makes us an enemy of the state?? and you live in USA where your tax paying dollars help kill hundreds of muslims each day. Supporting Pakistan is not the way we should be seen as, pakistan is seen as a radical state, we need the approval of the west to get more investors and supporting radicalism will only push us further away from those investors. It is us who want to see the economic growth and development of Bangladesh, you guys are here with your religious propaganda and your own agenda of the the greater muslim nation bla bla bla. Its time to smell the coffee and realise that the ummah is long gone most of em are western puppet itself like your beloved pakistan.


 
Ishhh!! deshta eishob pirer murid dia vore gelo. Eishob bhondo pirgulai to deshtare khailo. Pirer muridder bougulare pirgula to khaiya serebera koira falaise. Ish!! becharira. mukhe chunkalir bhoye kisu bolteo parena abar shoiteo parena. Kotojon to suicide-o kore. Eishob bhondo pir aar Madrasha desh theke jotodin dur na hobe totodid desher ei behal obostha katbena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

MBI Munshi said:


> AL has never brought economic growth. You are just another type of blind fanatic.


 
Very much agree with you.


----------



## Major Shaheb

aazidane said:


> if you read my posts then you would know i am very much againts awami league, that reason and their communist background. You are the fanatic, you blindly oppose every BAL government`s action without actually thinking about the bigger picture, you just oppose BAL for the sake of opposing it, you are delusional, I don`t know if you are a radicalist along the lines of saint and al zakir.



Calm down man!! Why do you ignite like that. BAL never did bring economic growth. its true. Even you said this before. Then why are you flaming up!!


----------



## Major Shaheb

integra said:


> While searching for this data, it seems I've stumbled
> upon something quite interesting. Try digesting if you have time
> this is the Gross Domestic Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is (lower one) GDP per capita up until 1981
> seems our GDP was indeed lower then the western wing
> before 71, now whats interesting is the peak at 1975,
> we were definitely ahead of comparing neighbors
> up until the assasination of Mujeeb. Zia took the wheels at
> 77 and matched the values of 1975 at 1981. Then theres the drop
> and we are out of the picture. Irony is at 1975 our
> GDP was double that of western wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross domestic Product graph show similar picture.
> It's a pity that there were no internet back then and what
> fed elders like Akmal is conspiracy, utter disgrace.



Hahahahaha......

After having that kind of GDP!!!! lolololololol........Let me tell you a story:

I was going to uttarbongo few days back. After crossing Kaliakoir the roads were so broken that our VOLVO coach had to slow down to 20kph. after like two hours of driving like this came little better road. so the driver just speed up to 70kph and suddenly the coach jumped like 2 to 3 feet in the air. The driver stopped the bus to check what happened and found a 5-7 feet wide 3-4 feet deep ditch in the middle of the road. All the passengers, they were like "How the hell is that possible in the middle of the highway"? After this the passengers requested the driver not to drive fast. 

If the GDP is like that then how is this possible.

And what happened to the Padma Bridge!!!

Why did interim govt. cancelled Gulistan flyover!!!

Why are the prices of Jute, paddy falling in local market!!!

Why so high tax in imports!!!

What happened to car price!!!

What happened to export!!!

Why are the manufacturers failing to keep their machines running for even 12 hours!!!

Why are there the CNG crisis!!!

What happened to electricity!!!


I can go like that 10000 more times....


----------



## EjazR

integra said:


> While searching for this data, it seems I've stumbled
> upon something quite interesting. Try digesting if you have time
> this is the Gross Domestic Product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is (lower one) GDP per capita up until 1981
> seems our GDP was indeed lower then the western wing
> before 71, now whats interesting is the peak at 1975,
> we were definitely ahead of comparing neighbors
> up until the assasination of Mujeeb. Zia took the wheels at
> 77 and matched the values of 1975 at 1981. Then theres the drop
> and we are out of the picture. Irony is at 1975 our
> GDP was double that of western wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross domestic Product graph show similar picture.
> It's a pity that there were no internet back then and what
> fed elders like Akmal is conspiracy, utter disgrace.



To this if you add the figures for 2000, you will see that under BNP the GDP per capita rate was slower than under the AL govt. post 2008.

And this is despite the fact that BNP was ruling during the BOOM years of early 200 and AL had to manage with the greatest economic crisis since the great depression. Economy wise, you have to hand it to AL, atleast in per capita growth for doing well.

Atleast this what the data bears out.


----------



## Md Akmal

EjazR said:


> To this if you add the figures for 2000, you will see that under BNP the GDP per capita rate was slower than under the AL govt. post 2008.
> 
> And this is despite the fact that BNP was ruling during the BOOM years of early 200 and AL had to manage with the greatest economic crisis since the great depression. Economy wise, you have to hand it to AL, atleast in per capita growth for doing well.
> 
> Atleast this what the data bears out.



@ O ! I see you are Indians !!!!!! Hasina lover's boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

Md Akmal said:


> @ O ! I see you are Indians !!!!!! Hasina lover's boy.



Not really, I am just making a statement based on the facts of GDP per capita growth rates. I would prefer you stop with ad hominem attacks and discuss the point made. Because otherwise you just look like an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

EjazR said:


> Not really, I am just making a statement based on the facts of GDP per capita growth rates. I would prefer you stop with ad hominem attacks and discuss the point made. Because otherwise you just look like an* idiot.*



@ *" Ham idiot nahi tum hare bap ke bap hai "*.

@ It had been seen that whenever AL comes to power it remains isolated from the world. During the time of Sk Mujib it was isolated from muslim world, only few muslim countries maintain a good relations like Eygpt and Turkey. However, around 25 to 30 Socialist countries supported them. But what these Socialist countries under the leadership USSR could give to Bangladesh. The western block countries also remained idle for the development of Bangladesh.

@ During the second tenure once AL under the leadership of Hasina came to power, our economy again started deteriorating and country was at the verge of collapse.

@ Now AL has come to power again with all the false promises and at the back of her is another great fraudulent country having no base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Awami League taxes the reach more where BNP is easy on the regulations. BNP is pro rich people and BAL is pro poor people, BAL is commy with more socialist bollocks.


----------



## Zabaniyah

The economy is having a hard time partly because of that Salman Rahman. He is clearly playing games. 

BB is now tightening the monetary policy.
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=219888



aazidane said:


> Awami League taxes the reach more where BNP is easy on the regulations. BNP is pro rich people and BAL is pro poor people, BAL is commy with more socialist bollocks.



They are not Socialists. They are thieves at best.


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> The economy is having a hard time partly because of that Salman Rahman. He is clearly playing games.
> 
> BB is now tightening the monetary policy.
> http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=219888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not Socialists. They are thieves at best.




Yeah and that............


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

nalandapride said:


> Shaikhu Baba is Back with his Golden words.
> 
> *I am Bangladesh, the Continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian civilization. Arabs are also Continua-tor of Dravidian civilization.*



The Mediterranean Peoples - Dravidians (Write-up by Dr A Desai)


The Mediterranean Peoples - Dravidians (Write-up by Dr A Desai)

The Mediterranean Peoples (Dravidians)
(Extracts from âThe Original Indians â" An Enquiryâ by Dr. A. Desai)
How the Mediterranean people came to be called Dravidians makes interesting story. The Pre-Hellenistic Lycians of Asi Minor, who where probably the Mediterranean stock called themselves Trimmili. Another tribe of this branch in the island of Crete was known by the name Dr(a)mil or Dr(a)miz. In ancient Sanskrit writings we find the terms Dramili and Dravidi, and then Dravida which referred to the southern portion of India.
South India was known to the ancient Greek and Roman geographers as Damirica or Limurike. Periplus Maris Erithroei (Periplus of the Eritrean Sea) in the second or third century AD described the maritime route followed by Greek ships sailing to the South Indian ports: âThen follow Naoura and Tundis, the first marts of Limurike and after these Mouziris and Nelkunda, the seats of government.â
Dramila, Dravida and Damirica indicated the territory. Then it was applied to the people living in the territory and the language they spoke, in the local parlance Tamil and Tamil Nadu or Tamilakam.

-----------------------
The Mediterraneans or Dravidians were associated with the ancient Sumerian civilizations of Mesopotamia and of Elam (southern Iran). Authors have pointed out ethnic, linguistic and cultural affinities between the Sumerians (Mesopotamians) and the Dravidians of South India, and concluded that both probably belonged to the same ethnic stock. HR Hall writes: âThe ethnic type of the Sumerians, so strongly marked in their statues and relofs was as different from those of the races which surrounded them as was their language from those of the Semites, Aryans and others; they were decidedly Indian in type. The face-type of the average Indian today is no doubt much the same as that of the Dravidian race ancestors thousands of years ago...And it is to this Dravidian ethnic type of India that the ancient Sumerian bears most resemblance, so far as we can judge from his monuments. He was very like a Southern Hindu of the Deccan (who still speaks Dravidian languages). And it is by no means improbable that the Sumerians were an Indian tribe which passed, certainly by land, perhaps also by sea, through Persia to the valley of the Two Rivers.â
Hall is of the opinion that Dravidian people must have migrated to Mesopotamia from India, whereas others think Dravidians came from Mediterranean regions, which was their earlier home. KP Padmanabha Menon writes about their close relationship: âOrientalists, many of them, are prepared to concede that the Sumerians, the Mediterranean race, are branches of the early Dravidians.â
The Dravidians settled down the coastal regions of Tamil Nadu in large numbers and they developed the art of navigation which enabled them to carry on trade with Sumer, Babylon and Egypt. Ur was the sea post of Babylon and the capital of the Sumerian kings. South Indian teak wood was found in the ruins of Ur of IV millennium BC.
The word âUrâ itself is the Tamil-Malayalam equivalent signifying a town or village, which is often affixed to names of places in the South, like, Tanjavur, Perumanur, Ollur, Kadungallur etc.
We shall quote, in this regard Will Durant, the author of âThe Story of Civilizationâ. He writes: âFarther South of the land was occupied by the dark-skinned, broad-nosed people whom, without knowing the origin of the word, we call Dravidians. They were already a civilized people when the Aryans broke down upon them; their adventurous merchants sailed the sea even to Sumeria and Babylon, and their cities know many refinements and luxuries.â
Seals, beads and other objects of Harappan pattern dating back to 2500 BC have been discovered in Ur, and other parts of Sumer and Mesopotamia which establish the close contact and affinity between these peoples.
There was commercial intercourse between South India and Egypt from IV or III millennium BC. Spices and perhaps grains and were exported to Egypt. Greek physician Dioscorides (40-90 AD) in his materia medica mentions cardamom, cinnamon, ginger, pepper, turmeric etc. as possessing medicinal effects. It is interesting to note that the Greek word for ginger âZinciberâ, is similar to the Tamil-Malayalam âinchiveruâ (root of âinchiâ = ginger); Greek word for rice is likewise, Oryzi, derived from Tamil âArisiâ.
According to one view, the Dravidians were of Semitic origin. Several common cultural and anthropological features are pointed out in support of this opinion. Whether they were of the same original stock or not, it is clear from their linguistic affinity that they were closely related for a long period of time. Aramaic was once the international language of diplomacy used by the Assyrian, Babylonian and Persian kings. Edicts of Asoka in Aramaic have been excavated from Taxila and Afghanistan which indicate that Aramaic-speaking people lived in that part of the empire.
A few examples may be cited to show the striking similarity of some words in Tamil and Aramaic used in every day life:




English

Aramaic

Tamil

Malayalam


Mother

aemma

amma

amma


Father

Aba

appa

appan


I

aenna

nan

njan


Much, great

rabba

rampa

rampam


Big

pres

peria

peria


No

la

illai, allai

illa, alla


Read that carefully. You will find the correlation between the Dravidian and the Mediterranean people. We are Dravidian, protester against the Cruel Aryan cluster. We must put all the Aryan cluster and their stooges to their rightful place. It is the battle of the chronicle since the ancient time. We must crush all the aggressions of the Aryan Demon cluster.


----------



## kobiraaz

Baal! Ei dravidian baal chhira kobe bondho hobe? K dravidian k arya eita re Bangali Muslim Dui Poysha Daam deyna! Fot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> Baal! Ei dravidian baal chhira kobe bondho hobe? K dravidian k arya eita re Bangali Muslim Dui Poysha Daam deyna! Fot!



lol is dravidian supposed to be an inuslt? we need to get rid of these right wing extremists. Reminds me of nazi germany!


----------



## monitor

*Bangladesh coup bid or conspiracy?*
Posted on January 28, 2012
By Kuldip Nayar

As the dust over an attempted coup or conspiracy in Bangladesh settles, it is confirmed that the Indian intelligence agencies warned army top brass in Dhaka about the conspiracy hatched against the Shaikh Hasina government. On this occasion, the Bangladesh army acted in time and nipped the defiance in the bud.

In 1975 too when Bangabandhu Shaikh Mujibur Rehman and 15 of his family members were killed by the army, Indian intelligence had warned about an attack on Shaikh Mujib. But then the top brass were themselves in the midst of coup and the army deliberately did not act. The result is known to all.

That the Bangladesh army is not interested in taking over the country was clear when it gave back power to the civil authority in 2008 and held free and fair elections which returned Shaikh Hasina with a three-fourths majority in parliament. When the army was backing the caretaker government and cleansing the stable, it found the top politicians of both Shaikh Hasinas Awami League and Khaleda Zias Nationalist Bangladesh Party involved in corruption. Many in the army were worried that the revival of the political process would bring in its wake the same old graft. Yet the army preferred civil rule and bowed to the prerogative of the people to have their representatives in power.

Things are not what the electorate expected and the administration has been found wanting in many ways respects. Corruption and nepotism are back with a vengeance. Yet it is the people who have to fight against such evils. The army cannot do the job because this is the difference between democracy and dictatorship. 

Disgruntled elements

Instigated by some non-resident Bangladeshis, a band of fanatic retired and serving officers led a failed attempt to thwart the democratic system by creating anarchy in the army, banking on others religious zeal, said the army statement, adding that such heinous attempts are being foiled.

It is apparent that the coup was attempted by a few elements representing religious fanaticism and disgruntled army officers. The fundamentalists are unhappy because they have been firmly suppressed by the Hasina government which is liberal and secular. Yet there are other forces which are inimical to India and they resort to all kinds of methods to foul the atmosphere. That was also the case when Shaikh Mujib was killed. He too did not show any quarter to the extremists and the forces that were unhappy over the creation of Bangladesh.

Shaikh Hasina has regretted that the Islamists have penetrated the army. It is ominous because this is what has happened in Pakistan as well.

My information is that the coup leaders this time were helped by forces operating from India. The rump of United Liberation Front of Asom was there and so were the hostile Nagas. The Manipur insurgents were also part of the conspiracy. It is strange that while Bangladesh does not allow any anti-India forces to operate from its soil, as it used to happen in the past, India is lethargic and inactive.

For the larger picture, New Delhi must share the blame. It fails to have connectivity with Dhaka. Promises made in the fields of trade, power and business have remained unfulfilled. Shaikh Hasina has done so much unilaterally to foster good relations that there are many people in Bangladesh who are resentful. Yet bureaucrats in Delhi are not allowing the implementation of what Prime Minister Manmohan Singh had signed with the Bangladesh prime minister in terms of trade, power and money. Bureaucrats are not anti-Bangladesh but they represent the red tape which retards progress of any plan or project.

I recall when Bangladesh broke away from Pakistan, Delhi made a five-year plan which would dovetail Dhakas economic projects with those of India. It was an undertaking to develop the region as a whole. New Delhi was reminded often but there was little follow-up.

The failed coup is not only a warning but also an opportunity for the government in New Delhi. It must take some bold steps quickly to let the people disillusioned in Bangladesh with Shaikh Hasinas government know that India r will go to any limit to help Bangladesh in its needs and, at the same time, foster closer relations with Dhaka.

Singh transferred a few tracts of land in Assam to Bangladesh, its rightful owner. He should bring the constitutional amendment in the next session of parliament to make what is de facto as de jure. The BJP and some elements in Assam are opposed to the transfer. But they must realise that this is the territory which belongs to Bangladesh and has stayed wrongly with India for some 40 years. One recurring complaint of Dhaka is that border police is cruel to any Bangladesh national who even strays into India by mistake. Television channels have shown recently how the border police was beating a boy mercilessly because he had crossed the border by mistake.

West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee would be well advised to visit Bangladesh where she is popular and where the expectation is that she would make amends for her absence from the Prime Ministers team that visited Dhaka a few weeks ago.

Kuldip Nayar is a former Indian High Commissioner to the United Kingdom and a former Rajya Sabha member.
Source: Gulf News


----------



## M_Saint

BROS/FRIENDS, 

I vehemently pulled some legs to prove that 160 Mil People almost became unsecured by now as Bharat being a predatory-expansionist as neighbor was erecting fences to box them up and sea level was rising to sink BD's vast chunk by next 40-50 yrs(Let's hope it doesn't happen though). In such a grave scenario, beating 40 yrs old dead horse tirelessly and glorifying feel good independence is simply digging BDian's own graveyard even deeper. We need to come to our senses and be honest to forgive and forget the past. 

Brothers in a family fight but when it happens by outsider&#8217;s interference then it gets bitter. So, the treacherous Bharati's mindsets need to be pushed back at unified PAK level. This way a perfect denominator for security ingredient would be created and that's the way forward IMO.


----------



## livingdead

M_Saint said:


> BROS/FRIENDS,
> 
> I vehemently pulled some legs to prove that 160 Mil People almost became unsecured by now as Bharat being a predatory-expansionist as neighbor was erecting fences to box them up and sea level was rising to sink BD's vast chunk by next 40-50 yrs(Let's hope it doesn't happen though). In such a grave scenario, beating 40 yrs old dead horse tirelessly and glorifying feel good independence is simply digging BDian's own graveyard even deeper. We need to come to our senses and be honest to forgive and forget the past.
> 
> Brothers in a family fight but when it happens by outsider&#8217;s interference then it gets bitter. So, the treacherous Bharati's mindsets need to be pushed back at unified PAK level. This way a perfect denominator for security ingredient would be created and that's the way forward IMO.


Are you suggesting to unite with pakistan so that you can move there when bangladesh sinks?
Weirdly I support it, it will reduce pressure on Indian border.


----------



## fallstuff

Indian inteligence saw it on the facebook. Duh....

It just might be their page. Anybody can create a page on facebook about anybody else.


----------



## asad71

1. BAL govt has failed to convince anyone that this was a coup de tat or an attempt at regime change.

2. BA is being de-stabilized. Its discipline and morale are targeted. Beside BNP and JeI BAL views the military as a threat to them.

3. BAL, from inception in 1950's have been anti-military. Their experience in 1967, 1969 and finally in 1970 have strengthened their dislike for the armed forces. 1975 has turned them into hating the military. The top leaders, ie, Sk Mujib family and families of Mujib's close colleagues were gunned down by army officers. There burns an extreme urge for vengence. They want revenge by obliterating the military from BD.


----------



## scholseys

I'd have a vendetta against an organization if it killed my family.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> I'd have a vendetta against an organization if it killed my family.


 
Then, theoretically you dont qualify to lead the country. Just re read the oath they had take before taking charge of the state.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Then, theoretically you dont qualify to lead the country. Just re read the oath they had take before taking charge of the state.



Thus Haseena is not qualified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> Thus Haseena is not qualified.



Well thats a difficult question. As a whole I dont think she qualifies as a leader.

But regarding her familly's death, she tried to be non vindictive by allowing the traditional court proceedings and a long court hearings. But the problem with her particular case, opposition was hell bent in, not to prosecute the offender. I would blame BNP walas far more than AL regarding the Sheik's murder case. They are the one not allowed the due process.

But at the end, I think she could had done better.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> Well thats a difficult question. As a whole I dont think she qualifies as a leader.
> 
> But regarding her familly's death, she tried to be non vindictive by allowing the traditional court proceedings and a long court hearings. But the problem with her particular case, opposition was hell bent in, not to prosecute the offender. I would blame BNP walas far more than AL regarding the Sheik's murder case. They are the one not allowed the due process.
> 
> But at the end, I think she could had done better.



Hasina's prosecution of jamaat leaders doesn't seem personal or anything to do with the 1971 genocide, Hasina has been seen on numerous occasions with leaders such as ghulam azam. Now charging these Jamaat leaders without any definite proof but only on hearsay. This lady has made Bangladesh a breeding ground for her fascist ideologies, her father was a communist; and now she is on her way to fascism employed by India. If BAL government retains it's power, you can be certain they will certainly destroy every other party in Bangladesh and the democracy will be a mockery in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

AL is much larger party at the grass root level. BNK can't compete with that. Thats why they align with the Mullahs. Hasina is trying nullify the JI influence by going after the. She did that with Ershad in the late 90's. 

Her real target is BNP.

None of this will really matter in the end. In 1995 she refused to participate in election without CTG. BNP went ahead anyway but later thick Hasina started this Hartal crap, BNP gave in to bring changes in constitution. 

This time BNP will pull it on her. There will be no election withou CTG. If AL goes ahead with election without CTG, BNP will call strike on the day of election. 

Nothing moves in BD in these srtikes.


----------



## monitor

You are right . At this moment in Bangladesh practically only three party exist or have any potential , Jamat, Awami league and BNP . If Jamat can destroyed (which is not possible i think) BNP will be weaken enough that any possibilities of their going power will be very difficult as BAl has more dedicated activist then BNP .


----------



## kobiraaz

Yeah there will be no election without CTG. If BNP boycotts election it will not be acceptable to countries like USA. India a tiny power doesn't matter much!


----------



## scholseys

didn't BNP try pulling the same thing last term? BNP refused the cg at first later they gave in?


----------



## monitor

Yea Khalida Zia once told there is no neutral person other then Mad and child . but latter she and her party force to pass the CTG bill .


----------



## scholseys

monitor said:


> Yea Khalida Zia once told there is no neutral person other then Mad and child . but latter she and her party force to pass the CTG bill .



Bangladesh is still primitive, undeveloped and savage for cg government not to come. If you look at our politics its still very "bosti" type.


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> Bangladesh is still primitive, undeveloped and savage for cg government not to come. If you look at our politics its still very "bosti" type.



@ That is why we are advocating for Care Taker government to remain for atleast for 20/30 years.


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> I'd have a vendetta against an organization if it killed my family.



@ *"***** jeb pagal hojata hai, tu ushko mar dena chaiye".*

@ *" Nessecity knows no law".*


----------



## Dark.Prince

we need islamic republic of bangladesh
karon islam ja nibe tar cheye onek beshi debe
r western culture ja debe tar cheye onek onek beshi nebe
western culture accept korle shudhu taka asbe
life aa shanti bole kichu thakbe na


----------



## Md Akmal

Dark.Prince said:


> we need islamic republic of bangladesh
> karon islam ja nibe tar cheye onek beshi debe
> r western culture ja debe tar cheye onek onek beshi nebe
> western culture accept korle shudhu taka asbe
> life aa shanti bole kichu thakbe na



@ Under the present world scenario, it is not possible.

@ Even though if we insist then our condition will be like Iraq and Afganistan. Should we go like that definitely not !!!

@ Definitely we are muslims and wants a cordial relation with the Islamic countries.

@ I think soon world scenerio will change after the withdrawal of American troops from Iraq and Afganistan.


----------



## kobiraaz

Well We are still not prepared for islamic republic of Bangladesh. Yesterday i was listening to Khutba in mosque and for the first time i heard an imam in Bangladesh talking about islamic republic! He simply said and i quote '' we want to establish Islam in our state, but we havent established it yet in our life. First establish islam in your life , then it will automatically spread to your social life and state life. No one will have to fight for this. Our destiny is islamic country, but we have to choose our way wisely'

I liked it and yes this is the way! But we should work to unite muslim countries... If europe works as union why can't we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

an islamic bangladesh is a pipe dream. our biggest exports are the eu and us and our army recieves 500 million every year from the un missions every year. all this will stopped if bangladesh heads to an islamic republic. Also the aids we receive from the west and the potential future investors.


----------



## Dark.Prince

Faarhan said:


> Well We are still not prepared for islamic republic of Bangladesh. Yesterday i was listening to Khutba in mosque and for the first time i heard an imam in Bangladesh talking about islamic republic! He simply said and i quote '' we want to establish Islam in our state, but we havent established it yet in our life. First establish islam in your life , then it will automatically spread to your social life and state life. No one will have to fight for this. Our destiny is islamic country, but we have to choose our way wisely'
> 
> I liked it and yes this is the way! But we should work to unite muslim countries... If europe works as union why can't we?



then we should think about islamic brotherhood not bengali racism

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




aazidane said:


> an islamic bangladesh is a pipe dream. our biggest exports are the eu and us and our army recieves 500 million every year from the un missions every year. all this will stopped if bangladesh heads to an islamic republic. Also the aids we receive from the west and the potential future investors.



then we should think of our other options
" echcha thakle upay hoy"


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> then we should think about islamic brotherhood not bengali racism
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> then we should think of our other options
> " echcha thakle upay hoy"



so you want us to move us from our biggest trading partners?


----------



## LaBong

Bangladesh is already a doe facto Islamic Republic.


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> an islamic bangladesh is a pipe dream. our biggest exports are the eu and us and our army recieves 500 million every year from the un missions every year. all this will stopped if bangladesh heads to an islamic republic. Also the aids we receive from the west and the potential future investors.


KSA Follows Shariah law and their best friend is usa.... Now Define it.


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> KSA Follows Shariah law and their best friend is usa.... Now Define it.



KSA has oil.


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> so you want us to move us from our biggest trading partners?



bro look at our country's size n the population in future we have 2 move somewhere else
who's gonna take all those people only muslims countries will allow them 
we need atleast half of the population out of the country


----------



## Dark.Prince

every bangladeshi is talking about 71 71 all day long
what have we done after 71
amra population barano chara r special ki korechi??


----------



## scholseys

If we had oil like Saudi, we wouldnt need friends....we could be pastafarians and the world would still be want to be our friends.


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> KSA has oil.


not oil. Its submission.


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> every bangladeshi is talking about 71 71 all day long
> what have we done after 71
> amra population barano chara r special ki korechi??



Bro, if you dont mind me asking....how old are you?........on topic, our economy has expanded we are growing at a rate of more then 6%


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Bangladesh is already a doe facto Islamic Republic.



We are a secular nation with a population that is moderate in Islam.


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> Bro, if you dont mind me asking....how old are you?........on topic, our economy has expanded we are growing at a rate of more then 6%



dont change the point bro
i'm young but not a child


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> We are a secular nation with a population that is moderate in Islam.


I think your party already announced it they are going to restore islam as state religion in their next term.

edit: islam is already a state religion. BNP is going to restore BISMILLAH in constitution.


----------



## scholseys

I have no problem with the restoration of Bismallah in the constitution. But our morals and how we operate are pretty secular....even usa's constitution starts with "in god we trust" that doesnt make it a christian nation, they are secular with christian values. We are the same as well, we are a secular nation with islamic values.


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> I have no problem with the restoration of Bismallah in the constitution. But our morals and how we operate are pretty secular....even usa's constitution starts with "in god we trust" that doesnt make it a christian nation, they are secular with christian values. We are the same as well, we are a secular nation with islamic values.



"they are secular with christian values"
bro they do every thing against Bible
its more like an extra part of isreal


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> on topic, our economy has expanded we are growing at a rate of more then 6%


 
Really? when counting 12% inflation, how much GDP has really grown?


----------



## Dark.Prince

by the way isreal gonna attack iran in april 
it was on news today


----------



## livingdead

idune said:


> Really? when counting 12% inflation, how much GDP has really grown?


GDP growth figure always takes inflation into account.


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> "they are secular with christian values"
> bro they do every thing against Bible
> its more like an extra part of isreal



now you are just preaching. Yes usa does have 30% population that are evangelical christians who believe that all jews belong in israel and the savior will only come if all jews are returned to the holy land. Judaism is also an Abrahamic religion.

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------




idune said:


> Really? when counting 12% inflation, how much GDP has really grown?



inflation is calculated in the gdp growth.

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------




Dark.Prince said:


> by the way isreal gonna attack iran in april
> it was on news today



if one country was to attack a country, they wouldnt announce it....announcing an attack takes the surprise element of the attack. israel wouldnt dare to attack iran without the american backing. either way its their problem, it has nothing to do with bangladesh.


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> inflation is calculated in the gdp growth.



Show the proof of your claim that inflation is calculated in the GDP?


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> Show the proof of your claim that inflation is calculated in the GDP?



The Importance Of Inflation And GDP

read the gdp part


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> The Importance Of Inflation And GDP
> 
> read the gdp part



No one interested in theory. Show the specific proof on Bangladesh GDP calculation that inflation has been acoounted for?


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> No one interested in theory. Show the specific proof on Bangladesh GDP calculation that inflation has been acoounted for?



the calculation is universal


----------



## kobiraaz

ok according to arrested l.colonel Ehsan Yusuf and Major AKM Zakir , objective of the coup was to restore Bismillah , Obligatory Hizab, Islamic Banking, Shariah Law, Zakat Fund etc and coup planner Ishrak had backings from China.


----------



## livingdead

idune said:


> No one interested in theory. Show the specific proof on Bangladesh GDP calculation that inflation has been acoounted for?


List of countries by nominal GDP growth rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of countries by real GDP growth rate (latest year) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## livingdead

self-delete


----------



## scholseys

self delete


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> No one interested in theory. Show the specific proof on Bangladesh GDP calculation that inflation has been acoounted for?



Inflation, GDP deflator (annual %) | Data | Table


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> the calculation is universal



No it isn't there are at least three different methods used in calculating GDP. You once again caught with your pants down. You do not have any proof of your claim ther Bangladesh GDP calculation is infaltion adjusted yet running your mouth.


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> the calculation is universal



No it isn't there are at least three different methods of calculating GDP. You once again caught with your pants down and running your mouth.


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> No it isn't there are at least three different methods of calculating GDP. You once again caught with your pants down and running your mouth.



Inflation, GDP deflator (annual %) | Data | Table

now shut up


----------



## scholseys

self delete


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> ok according to arrested l.colonel Ehsan Yusuf and Major AKM Zakir , objective of the coup was to restore Bismillah , Obligatory Hizab, Islamic Banking, Shariah Law, Zakat Fund etc and coup planner Ishrak had backings from China.



Thank god those radicalist mongrels got caught....hope they hang for such an act of treason!


----------



## livingdead

idune said:


> No it isn't there are at least three different methods used in calculating GDP. You once again caught with your pants down. You do not have any proof of your claim ther Bangladesh GDP calculation is infaltion adjusted yet running your mouth.



As long as bangladesh is calculating GDP in same way as previous year, the real growth can be calculated by anybody including you and me.
So why not check the GDP figures, and calculate yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

idune, you are quite thick arent you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

It mentions about mbi munshi:: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464; :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2


----------



## scholseys

can somebody tell me what the above article says in english...in summary..would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Maira La

Faarhan said:


> It mentions about mbi munshi:: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464; :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;



&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2465;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2477;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; *
&#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; '&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2524; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;' &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2535;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;* &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*

Munshi's a raw agent. 

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




aazidane said:


> can somebody tell me what the above article says in english...in summary..would be highly appreciated.


I summarized above.^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

lol i always knew munshi was a fake......


----------



## La Hore

Apocalypse said:


> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2465;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2404; *
> &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; '&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;' &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2535;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;* &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*
> 
> Munshi's a raw agent.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------
> 
> I summarized above.^^


 
They also mentions that this coup might have some relation with Pakistan Intelligence.


----------



## Md Akmal

Apocalypse said:


> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2465;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2477;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; *
> &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; '&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2524; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;' &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2535;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;* &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*
> 
> Munshi's a raw agent.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------
> 
> I summarized above.^^



*THE PEELKHANA MUTINY AND MASSACRE *

(The following is a document consisting of 15,400 words. It is circulating via email from various sources. The reader should view the contents of the article with discretion as DeshCalling is not responsible for its accuracy or veracity and was not involved in its compilation. ) 

AN OLD BRIGADIER GENERAL 


Preface 


The day before the mutiny at the Peelkhana headquarters of the BDR started, I came back to Dhaka after a short visit to my district town in North Bengal. I have retired from the Bangladesh army almost a decade ago. Since then, I have been living the life of a pensioner, enjoying a life of leisure playing golf, reading books and journals and doing a bit of charitable work. On that day, as usual, early in the morning after Fazar prayer and a quick cup of tea, I went to play golf and came back home around half past nine. After shower, while having breakfast with my wife and browsing the morning paper, there came a telephone call. My wife took the call at the other end of the drawing-dinner. There was nothing unusual in having a telephone call or two at this hour of the day. I continued sipping tea and going through the newspaper without lending my ear to the conversation my wife was having. But she came back to the dinning table wearing an anxious look on her otherwise radiant face. I gave her an asking glance. 


It was Nazma, our niece who lives in Dhanmondi, on the phone. Apparently, a mutiny has broken out at the BDR headquarters, next to Dhanmondi. Apart from giving us the news, Nazma was anxious to know whether our only son, a lieutenant colonel posted at the GHQ in Dhaka, was likely to be on the harms way. Even if there was a mutiny and the army were to be sent to suppress it, there was no particular reason to worry about the safety of our son. My wife and I had spoken to him the previous evening. He was due to leave Dhaka for Comilla early in the morning on official duty. Moreover, had he remained at the GHQ, it would have been most unlikely for him to be sent out to battle against the mutineers.


However, a mutiny by the principal para- military force of the country, if true, was an altogether different matter. It was an outrageous act of indiscipline, which no government could conceivably tolerate. Moreover, in the given political condition of our crisis-ridden country, it could not have been seen anything other than an ominous disloyalty to the newly elected govern-ment. It deserved to be quelled quickly, as was done in the case of the Ansar mutiny at Shafipur several years ago, regardless of whether their grievances had any merit or not. My immediate reaction was to rush to the TV to make sure that the news was true. After all, Dhaka is a city of wild rumours and since the national election it had become more so. The sordid news was, indeed, all over the BTV, the government owned channel. 


I was sure in my mind that soon the army would be sent in and the mutineers would be quickly brought to their knees. Nothing of its kind happened. Instead, in the afternoon we saw the PM personally meeting the leaders of the mutiny at her official residence and offering them a blanket amnesty, together with an assurance that all their grievances would be looked at sympathetically. The Home Minister and other grandees of the government even went inside the BDR HQ to speak to the mutineers and oversee their agreed surrender. A number of mutineers were even allowed to justify their action before the TV camera. The next day we learnt, that instead of surrendering all the mutineers had melted away from the unguarded Peelkhana in the darkness of the night, leaving a horrific scene of utter carnage behind. Understandably, the army officers were outraged by the needless loss of so many colleagues and friends and the country was shocked by the despicable barbarity of the mutineers towards their commanding officers and their wives and daughters. 


From the beginning, the governments handl-ing of the mutiny looked strange. I do not know of any mutiny, military or paramilitary, any where in the world, which had been dealt with in the manner the Bangladesh government had dealt with the BDR mutiny. The government treated it, as if it was a kind of industrial dispute involving a discontent unarmed workforce with no ones life and limb on the harms way. It was, to say the least, injudicious and inept. Although as a military man I had no doubt that the army, with a show of readiness by the air force to bomb if necessary, could have ended the mutiny within half an hour, I, like many at that point in time, thought this softness of the leaders of the govern-ment towards the mutineers was due mainly to their inexperience in handling such a matter as well as a well-meaning but misplaced eagerness to avoid bloodshed, borne out of their populist bend of mind. Furthermore, I thought the PMs insecure grip on power and her deep-seated distrust of the army may have also played a part in her velvety approach towards ending the mutiny. I could not be more wrong.


The way the government proceeded with the inquiry with three parallel bodies and even before having their reports started talking loudly about de-linking the BDR from the army under a newly created officer crops recruited through the CSC and resetting it up under a new name and a new uniform started to give the sordid mutiny a new complexion. Moreover, the new DG BDRs promotion to the rank of Major General and his hasty journey to New Delhi for the expressed purpose of thanking the Indian BSF for their magnanimity in protecting our borders during the mutiny looked odd to me. Even if that was his purpose, instead of leaving his station where his constant presence was needed, he could have telephoned or sent a letter of thanks to his Indian counterpart. If on the other hand, our government wanted to thank the government of India, the DG BDR was, as per protocol, patently a wrong person. More importantly, the mystrious absence of Sohel Taj, the Deputy Home Minister, from the day of the mutiny onward and the subsequent mysterious dash of Jahangir Kabir Nanak, the Deputy LGRD Minister who had acted as the principal negotiator on behalf of the PM during the mutiny, out of the country immediately after the arrest of Torab Ali, the AL president of Ward 48 of Dhaka and a former BDR Havildar, by the RAB utterly perplexed me. My disquiet grew further when a young relative of mine brought to my attention an investigative report in a New York based electronic media. It set out a detailed accusation against Sajeeb Wajed Joy, the PMs son, of masterminding the mutiny together with a number of foreign intelligence agencies. It was difficult to think that Joy would seek to undermine the authority of his mothers government. But a few years back he was at the head of a failed move to replace her from the leadership of the AL. Besides; in Bangladesh politics there is hardly anything straightforward. After all, our political stratagems have always been modelled on the game of chess. I felt, I must find out the truth, however unpalatable, for the sake of my beloved country.


I decided what I was going to do: start my own one-man inquiry commission. I started teasing out the relevant facts from a number of highly placed friends within the civil service, army and police by way of casual conversation about the mutiny and its inquiries. Through a writer friend, I also obtained from a prominent national daily a photocopy of all the relevant media clippings that it had. I then subjected all the gathered facts to systematic crosschecking and analysis. The findings were astounding and their implications profound and disturbing. To be double sure, I took my main findings in the form of a number of disjointed information to one of the current leaders of the army, who had served under me as a young captain and to whom I remained a well regarded fatherly figure ever since. I choose him not simply because he would never betray me. It was also dictated by the twin facts that he happened to be the most discerning source of information within the present army high-ups and my visiting him at his home would not raise any eye brow, since we regularly visit each others family. After reading my list, he handed them back with a gentle smile. When I asked, which of these he would cross out as untrue, he simply said not many. I did not see any further need to pursue the matter with him: I have what I wanted. After a little while I got up and bade his wife and children farewell. As usual, he walked me up to the car. But before taking his leave and closing the car door, I heard him saying in a low voice: Believe me Sir, like you Im deeply worried about the country. *During my drive back home, a dark fear overtook me, I started praying silently: Oh God Almighty, save this poor country of ours.*


----------



## Md Akmal

Apocalypse said:


> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2465;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2477;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; *
> &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; '&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2524; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;' &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2535;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;* &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*
> 
> Munshi's a raw agent.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------
> 
> I summarized above.^^



@ How come MBI Munshi is a fake !!!!! He has written a well renowned book, "The Indian Doctrine " which is available in the market.


----------



## Md Akmal

*THE PEELKHANA MUTINY AND MASSACRE *

This small booklet is the result of my self-appointed one-man inquiry commission on the Peelkhana massacre. Obviously it is not the whole truth. Nonetheless, it is the bare bone of the truth. I am confident if and when we are able to know more about the incident, this bare bone truth would continue to stand up.


In bringing this bare bone truth and its ill omen to light, I have taken grave personal risk. This I have undertaken for the sake of our beloved country and its 140 million freedom loving people. If it serves as a wakeup call to the patriots of Bangladesh, regardless of their creed, vocation and/or political affiliation and helps them to see the dangers awaiting us all with added clarity, I shall consider my toils and risk taking worthwhile. Let Allah, the Almighty, be our witness and protector. 


1. The Plan


The campaign for the Peelkhana mutiny and massacre began in earnest in November 2008, nearly two months before the general election and Sheikh Hasinas rise to power. Surprisingly, it was done with her and her son Sajeeb Wajed Joys consent and connivance. 


It is worth recollecting that the caretaker government of the former bureaucrat and World Bank official Fakharuddin Ahmed, which the elected government of Sheikh Hasina had replaced, was put in power by the CAS General Moeen U. Ahmed, in violation of the countrys constitution as well as his oath of commission, at the behest of a cabal of Indian, US, UK and EU diplomats. It came in the wake of Sheikh Hasinas violent political campaign and, more importantly, with her agreement. She not only blessed it by her cheerful presence at its oath taking ceremony, on several occasions publicly described it as being the fruit of her political campaign.


General Moeen and some of his foreign instigators had, on the other hand, justified their action by claiming that they were motivated solely by the desire to save Bangladesh from a civil war. It was all bunkum. These diplomats, for their own national interests, wanted a weak and subservient government in Bangladesh and used Sheikh Hasinas violent campaign as their handle. They got Moeens service by promising him the ultimate prize, provided he could manage to crown himself democratically. That means he were to 


(1) Vanish both Khaleda Zia and Sheikh Hasina;(2) Buy or drive out their ardent supporters out of politics; and(3) Assemble his own climbing ladder in the form of a new party.


The much-publicised anti-corruption drive against politicians was meant to facilitate these. He was patently unsuccessful in achieving any of these objectives.


Meanwhile, since the life of the caretaker government could not be prolonged beyond 2008 without risking wide spread disaffection, even upheaval, the involved foreign powers were left with no option, other than to choose either Sheikh Hasina or Khaleda Zia. With India pushing, they went for the flexible Sheikh Hasina. It was also a relief for Moeen, for he had much to fear from Khaleda Zia, who had made him CAS and whose two sons were made physical wrecks by his henchmen. With the real election done, the general election went ahead.


It was in this context, preparations for the Peelkhana mutiny were taken up in earnest by the Indian RAW and the Israeli MOSSAD in the full knowledge of, and possibly with a nod from, the USAs CIA. An article bearing the name of Sajeeb Wajed Joy and a certain Carl Siovacco, which was published in the USA in November 2008, signalled Joy and his mothers readiness to go ahead with the planned massacre. In that article Joy accused Bangladesh army and other military and paramilitary forces of recruiting thousands of Islamic fundamentalist terrorists.


This type of patently anti-state concoction by the son of a prospective PM, and that too, in the middle of a general election campaign, would have, elsewhere in the world, ruined the electoral prospect of the party and dashed its leaders hope of gaining power. But not in Bangladesh; here Sheikh Hasina and her AL have always claimed the sole proprietorship of the Liberation War of 1971 and with it, her and her partys right to run the country as they deem fit. In fact, to strengthen their claim they had often accused their opponents as unpatriotic and anti-liberationists. Moreover, as soon as the USA started its crusade against the so-called Islamic terrorism and both India and Israel joined in that crusade, they latched in and became its ardent subscriber. The phantom of the JMB mischief-makers enabled them to harp on the baseless fear of Islamic terrorism in Bangladesh.


In fact, Joy in his article maintained this very line and emphasised that the army and other paramilitary forces of Bangladesh needed to be cleaned up of the Islamic terrorists and reshaped, so that they could never obstruct the ALs efforts to rescue the nation from the anti-liberationists and turn it into a secular haven. With Moeen underwriting ALs victory at the general election, Sheikh Hasina and her son had no difficulty in signalling their willingness to go ahead with the mission of neutering the countrys security forces. In his article, Joy, who is married to a Zionist woman, reaffirmed his personal commit-ment to the Indo-Israeli cause by asserting that he envisaged a Hindu PM leading the secularised Bangladesh within the next 20 years. Sheikh Hasinas connivance was bought by kindling both her voracious appetite for power and welknown fear and distrust of the army. But, in doing so the RAW and the MOSSAD planners were driven by their desire to neuter the army for undermining Bangladesh itself. Since the 1990s the RAW had been actively working towards this end. Over the period, several retired army intelligence chiefs of Bangladesh have publicly spoken about it. Yet the irony is that instead of being mindful of such warnings, the sitting army chief and some of his lieutenants were now ready to connive in this nefarious game of our enemies.


In Bangladesh General Moeen and his lieute-nants unsavoury activities from the imposition of emergency onward had lowered the armys standing before the common people. Taking advantage of the common peoples lack of awareness about the CAS and his lieutenants role in putting Sheikh Hasina in power, her followers among the intellectuals renewed their campaign to malign the army with a fresh vigour. Suddenly in February JMB operatives were arrested from a number of places and a section of the media started ballooning again the spectre of Islamic terrorism. But their target was the army. Abdul Gaffar Choudhury, a London-based AL columnist with long standing Indian connection, even said, if 30 per cent of the army were made up of Hindus, there would be no problem left. Following this assertion, Waliul Islam, a former civil servant-cum-diplomat, whose wife is a former AL MP, even claimed to have discovered, through his research, that about one third of all army recruits of the previous seven years were madrasa educated. The underlying implication was that


(1) The Islamic educational institutions were the breeding grounds of terrorism;(2) The army is its godfather; and (3) For stopping Bangladesh becoming a terrorist haven both have to be drastically clipped.


The campaign reached its peak on the 24th February, that is, only a day before the mutiny, when certain AL parliamentarians led by Mohi-uddin Khan Alamgir savagely criticised the army and demanded that it be put on leash. During the mutiny, a section of our pundits continued with the same propaganda and immediately after it, the Commerce Minister, Lieutenant Colonel (rtd) Faruk Khan, echoed what Sajeeb Wajed Joy had said before hand.


When the mutiny broke out, a new DG, Brigadier General Moinul Islam, was already waiting to take the charge of the BDR. After he joined the BDR immediately after the mutiny he was promoted to the rank of major general and made a member of the government inquiry commission on the mutiny. In a matter of days, he begun proposing that to remove the stigma of the bloody mutiny, his security force be renamed and given new uniform and insignia. It should also be de-linked from the army and its command should go to a new cadre of officers recruited by the CSC. His proposal of getting rid of army officers from the command positions of the reconstituted border force was also the core demand of the mutineers. But here it was given a new rationale. It came from a member of the government appointed Inquiry Commission, which was yet to start its inquiry! What is more, the caretaker government had postponed the celebration of the annual BDR week indefinitely. It was given the go ahead by the new government once this would-be DGs appointment had been finalised and the BDR week ended up in the massacre of army officers. Clearly, the BDRs was not an ordinary mutiny; nor its new DGs advance appointment or his paranormal ability for super quick prescriptions unbefitting of it.


The plan for the Peelkhana massacre was in two parts. Plan-A, an overt plan, was to create a hostage situation in the BDR Darbar Hall during the celebration of the BDR Week 2009. Accord-ing to this plan, disaffected BDR soldiers would make all officers attending the annual darbar on the 25th February hostage and put forward their 22 demands concerning ration, pay, UN mission etc, including the withdrawal of army officers from commands. The PM would then send CAS Moeen, Home Minister Sahara Khatun and Deputy LGRD Minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak to negotiate with the mutiny leaders. The soldiers demands would be met, making all their negoti-ators heroes. 


The sitting DG BDR Major General Shakil knew part of this plan. He had no choice other than to accept the risk. Otherwise, he would have faced trial for his wifes failed attempt to leave the country with Tk 6 crore in the late 2008. Naznin Moeen, the wife of General Moeen, had rescued her and her husbands staff officer Major Mahbub. Mahbub was later allowed to resign his commission and leave the country. Moeen had an obvious share in that money and his wifes abuse of her husbands position and power in rescuing the culprit and covering up the crime had left him and his wife exposed to criminal charges as well. The tricky part of the plan, not known to the DG BDR, was that he and the DDG Brigadier General Bari could be shot in the legs, if the soldiers demands were not met immediately.


General Moeen, Major General Molla Fazle Akbar (DG DGFI), Major General Monir (DG NSI), Lieutenant General Sina Ibn Jamali (CGS), Lieutenant Colonels Quamruzzaman (communi-cation-in-charge, BDR), Shams (CO 44 Rifles), Mukim and Salam (Paramilitary wing, DGFI) knew about the Plan-A. Most BDR soldiers stationed at Peelkhana also knew about this plan. They were ready to create a hostage situation and demand withdrawal of army officers and realis-ation of other 21 demands. Their grievances against army officers were framed on a piece of paper that was to be faxed on the 25th February to the CASs secretariat, the offices of the DG DGFI and the PM and other important government establishments as well as the media by Lieutenant Colonel Mukim. But this plan was primarily a decoy. 


Major General Shakil also had advance sign that the conspiracy was on course. Lieutenant Colonel Amin (CO Rifles Security Unit), who was later martyred, got the soldiers subversive leaflet on the morning of the 21st. He rushed to him immediately and showed the leaflet. He told Amin to quickly make a counter leaflet and circulate it. On the 23rd, it was discovered that three SMGs were missing from the armoury. Following that discovery, officers were put on duty at the armoury  a precaution never taken unless the situation is grave. Still the PM visited Peelkhana on the 24th!


The standard practice is when a PM visits a military or paramilitary outfit the SSF ensures that the firing pin of all weapons on duty are removed. Even officers posted as guard commanders for the PM are not allowed to have a weapon that can be fired. Only the PGR and the SSF officers carry usable weapons with ammuni-tion. Given the level of security for a PM visit, one might ask, how come the PM visited Peelkhana, where subversive leaflets were found circulating and three SMGs were reported missing? 


Major General Shakil had no need to worry about the PMs safety on the 24th. He knew that the PM had already taken care of it herself and cancelled her dinner appointment of the 26th night. This she was able to do, because she knew the script of the waiting drama by heart! 


The brains and masterminds had a different plan of their own. That covert plan, which for claritys sake I shall call the Plan-B, was vintage RAW. Reportedly the RAW pumped in about Rs 60 crore for the entire operation. About 15 foreign gunmen were hired for the execution of the army officers. The RAW operatives and their Bangladeshi assets responsible for handling finances met at the International Club in the Gulshan suburb of Dhaka early in January, soon after Sheikh Hasina became PM. In that meeting the younger brother of Sohel Taj, the Deputy Home Minister, was also present. Both the organisers and the providers of the hired killers, which included a number of Indians and a Russian under-world boss by the name of Lazar Shybazan, met at the Hotel Bab-Al-Shams in Dubai on or just before the 19th. There they finalised the operational plan for the hired killers and their payment arrangements. 


The hired gunmen entered Bangladesh not on the 11th January as reported by certain Dhaka dailies but after the 19th February. A few of them made their way through the Benapole border on the 21st, when it was open for five hours for the people of both sides wanting to exchange greetings. They carried 16,000 sweets to Dhaka out of the 100,000 sweets offered by the West Bengal government on the occasion of Ekushey February. How and through which border(s) others slipped in has remained unknown. 


The plan was deadly but simple. The hired gunmen would get their fake BDR uniform as well as lethal weapons and ammunition before the operation. While BDR soldiers would execute Plan-A, these killers, taking advantage of the panic and chaos, would suddenly move in and kill about half of the red-tapers (that is, colonel and above). Then they would force other mutineers (Plan-A party) to join them in the killing spree. They were to use a Bedford truck and enter through Gate 4. A pick-up would be used to take in the arms and ammunition they were to use. 


Frequent meetings took place involving BDR ringleaders and AL MPs Mirza Azam, Haji Salim, Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Fazle Noor Taposh and Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir. Torab Ali acted as a link between BDR soldiers and Taposh, Nanak, Azam and Sohel Taj. 


Being the local MP, Taposhs involvement was logistically vital. He got involved during his election campaign. About 5,000 BDR voters were registered under the Dhaka-12 constituency of Taposh. BDR ringleaders contacted Taposh through Torab Ali, a former BDR Havildar and the sitting AL president of Ward 48 under the Dhaka-12 constituency. They assured Taposh that the Boat would win at Dhaka 12 and all BDR voters would vote for him. At that point in the election campaign, when Khaleda Zia was drawing far greater numbers at her public meetings than Sheikh Hasina, 5,000 voters meant a lot to the novice AL candidate facing a renowned lawyer and highly regarded sitting MP, Khandkar Mahbubuddin. In return, the BDR representatives wanted their demands to be met. Taposh agreed. While the planning for the mutiny was being finalised, Taposh agreed that he would assist BDR soldiers so that they were safely through with the mutiny and their demands realised. This he undertook, because as a member of the Sheikh family and being an orphan of Sheikh Fazlul Haq Moni, who was assassinated during the 15th August 1975 coup detat by the young army officers, he had a strong personal grudge against the army. 


The last meeting before the mutiny and massacre was held at Torab Alis house in the evening of the 24th. On the same night, about 24 BDR killers took their final oath at the Dhanmondi residence of Taposh. 


The covert plan was known to the PM, her cousin and Taposhs uncle Sheikh Selim MP and Abdul Jalil MP, besides Nanak, Taposh, Sohel Taj, Mirza Azam, Haji Selim, Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir and a few other members of the PMs inner circle. At least one meeting was held at the Banani residence of Sheikh Selim on 13th February. Sohel Taj, also a resident of Banani, joined the meeting. It finalised some outstanding issues and Sohel Tajs duties. It was not without reason that Sheikh Selim stayed away from his house on the 25th and the 26th. 


Alamgir, Nanak and Azam were in favour of total annihilation of army officers. As they approached the PM, she was initially hesitant about the mass killing. However, she gave her nod for eliminating the DG, his wife and Colonel Mujib (sector commander Dhaka) one week before the deadly mutiny. While interrogating the arrested BDR ringleaders on the night of 12th April, officers of the RAB at TFI Cell extracted this piece of information and later established its authenticity. They also learnt that General Moeen was told not to be emotional if the DG and his wife were accidentally shot dead. His silence indicated his acceptance and approval.


The ensnared general had good reason for approving the killing of the DG and his wife, for it also meant the elimination of his partners in crime in the failed attempt to smuggle out illicit money. Then no one could link him and his wife with that crime. Key BDR ringleaders, including DADs Towhid, Jalil and Habib, also knew about the Plan-B. 


It was Jahangir Kabir Nanaks responsibility to ensure the complete annihilation of army officers inside Peelkhana, while Fazle Noor Taposhs task was to ensure the escape of the BDR killers through Hazaribagh and Jhigatola area. Nanak was also responsible, along with Taposh, to ensure a safe exit for the hired killers by ambulance on the 25th night and the escape of the entire Peelkhana killers by the 26th. On their way to the airport, the killers would be trans-ferred to microbus. Sohel Taj was given the responsibility to ensure their safe return to the Middle East, UK and USA. It was decided that BG flight 049 would be used for the purpose and, if required, delayed.The success of Plan-B hinged on (1) The ability of the government to prevent the army from going in for a military solution; and(2) Maximum obliteration of evidence of murder from Peelkhana. 


That is why Nanak, who had the reputation of possessing the cool-blooded murderers instinct and was a guest of the RAW in their safe house during the emergency, was given the responsibi-lity to assume command inside Peelkhana from the mid-day of the 25th, even though his duty as the Deputy LGRD Minister did not call for any role on his part during the mutiny. He is the person who ensured that the BDR sweepers cleaned the Darbar Hall and most bodies were buried into mass graves during the darkened night of the 25th and the 26th. 


As noted before, the CAS was expected to keep the army inactive. But in the case of his failure to do so, the plan was that he, together with officers involved in the army intervention, would be sacked immediately and BDR soldiers in border posts would start killing their army commanding officers. Then the government would declare that they are faced with a civil war situation and the Indian army would start moving in by air. With such a possibility in mind, to generate sympathy abroad, Joy told world media early in the morning on the 26th (UST) that the mutiny was due to the corruption of army officers.


To make sure that the BDR soldiers would do their bits, about Tk 15-17 crore was distributed in Peelkhana between early and late February. Tk 4 lac was fixed per officers head. The ringleaders had a much larger payment. The killers who joined later enthusiastically did not receive any additional payment during or after the massacre. The distribution of money for the Plan-A parti-cipants was made mainly through the channels of Taposh and those for the DADs and their followers handled by Nanak. Sohel Taj and Joy arranged payment for the hired killers. Some advance payment was made earlier in Hotel Bab-Al-Shams in Dubai.


Contingency plans were also made in case the army could not be stopped from storming Peel-kahan or the AL involvement become known. In case the PM was unable to stop the army from storming Peelkhana, the Indian army, with the help of the Indian air force, was to get in as an assisting force in response to the PMs SOS. This, together with the mutiny by BDR units across the country, would destabilise entire Bangladesh. The outside world would see it as a civil war situation and give the PMs cry for foreign help a favourable nod. 


Indian Foreign Minister Pranab Mukherji had subsequently disclosed that had there been a distress call from our PM, the Indian army would have come to her governments assistance. According to Indian newspapers, their air force was ready at Jorat air base in Assam with heavy and medium lift aircrafts to carry 30,000 assembled Indian soldiers. Of course, the Indian Foreign Minister did not say how the Indian authorities divined that Sheikh Hasinas govern-ment was going to come under threat and made their army ready ahead of the mutiny. Nor the Indian newspapers sought its answer. The mutineers could hardly threaten the government; nor they did. Had there been a potential spoiler, it was the feared army intervention. The fact that India stood ready in anticipation was indicative enough of their prior apprehension that the mutiny might meet obstacle. 


As stated before, in case the PM was unable to keep the army inactive, the contingency plan was for her to immediately sack the CAS along with other generals and officers participating in the feared military intervention. Following that the dismissed CAS would be put on trial for disobeying governments order and also for the crimes he had committed during the state of emergency.


Alongside such trials, a propaganda campaign would be mounted against the army with the help of selected journalists, accusing its leadership of defying the lawful government with maligned aim and causing unnecessary death to innumerable innocent BDR soldiers for voicing their genuine grievances against corrupt army officers. Tk 5 crore was kept aside for this contingent propa-ganda campaign.


Besides, an all out effort would be made to create a fake link with the JMB, Jamat and BNP to the massacre. For this, helpful officers among the RAB, DGFI and Police would be posted in strategic positions within their respective organis-ations.


The appointment of an entirely inexperienced Sahara Khatun at the Home Ministry was part of this well thought out elaborate contingency plan. The key conspirators used Hotel Imperial, owned by her and her family and run by her wheeler-dealer brother, for several of their secret meetings. It was a pre-planned trap. If inad-vertently AL link with the killers becomes known, Sahara would be made the scapegoat. She would be removed from her post, leaving her deputy Sohel Taj in charge to plug the holes.


The Plan-A and Plan-B, together with the Contingency Plan, made the entire plan for the Peelkhana massacre. One cannot but admire the ingenuity of the planners behind these plans.


----------



## Md Akmal

*THE PEELKHANA MUTINY AND MASSACRE *

2. THE EXECUTION 


The entire Plan was executed with astonishing cunning and ruthlessness. Bangladesh will have to carry the painful agony of this fratricide for a long time to come. In the nine months of the war of independence a total of 55 armed forces&#8217; officers were lost. Not all of them got killed in action; some died in road and other accidents. No sector commander was among these fatalities. Whereas in the mutiny 57 officers -- 1 major general, 2 brigadier general, 16 colonel, 10 lieutenant colonel, 23 major, 2 captain, 3 medical corps officers&#8212;were butchered in two days. The murdered accounted for two-thirds of the officers present. Before we think about the consequences of this horrendous episode, it would be appro-priate to examine how the Bangladeshi conspi-rators and connivers played their parts in executing the massacre.


On the night of the 24th February, between 10 pm and 11pm one Ataur, owner of a filling station at Jhikatala in Dhaka, made a telephone call from his mobile to the DG BDR. He told Major General Shakil, &#8216;Sir, apnakey kalkey Peelkhanay mere felbe. Apni kalker onushthaney jaben na.&#8217; (Sir, tomorrow you will be killed in Peelkhana. You don&#8217;t go to tomorrow&#8217;s function.) The conversation was overheard by the RAB headquarter and Ataur was immediately taken into custody. Later he was released. Colonel Rezanur (ADG RAB) officially gave this piece of information to the TFI cell. Yet, the incident was left unmentioned, as far as I could gather, in any of the inquiry reports. It is inconceivable that the TFI cell could have ignore such a potential lead. While it was not possible to determine at what level the records relating to the incident were removed, that a cover-up did take place cannot be doubted. As we shall see, this was part of an extensive effort from within the very heart of the government to hoodwink the country and protect the culprits. 
At about 8:45 am of the 25th, NSI informed the PM that in a few minutes&#8217; time the mutiny would begin. The same information was also given to the CAS. The PM did not react. The CAS also kept quiet. Their inaction was an important clue about their willingness to allow the mutiny to take its planned course.


At Peelkhana itself, responding to the initial incident involving a single soldier, the DG BDR phoned the PM, the CAS and the DG DGFI and he was promised immediate help. Colonel Gulzar (?) also spoke to the CGS and the DMO and asked Lieutenant Colonel Zaman (CO RAB 2) to send five soldiers to help contain the situation. The bluffed DG ordered Colonel Mujib (commander, Dhaka sector), Lieutenant Colonel Enayet (CO, 36 Rifle Battalion), Lieutenat Colonel Badrul (CO, 13 Rifle Battalion) and other senior Peelkhana officers to go to their units and cool down the soldiers. 


Although the DG knew that there would be a disturbance, had he and his officers present at the Darbar Hall knew that soon hell would be let loose and they were going to be made the sacrificial lamb surely they would have acted differently. Among them there were a number of trained commando officers, including the veteran Colonel Emdad (sector commander Rajshahi). They could snatch a few SMGs, break into small groups and mount counter attacks from different points and scatter, if not suppress, the mutinous soldiers. A number of officers&#8217; wives also phoned Naznin Moeen, General Moeen&#8217;s wife, for help. They were told she is not receiving any in-coming call. Her disinclination was a further indication of her husband&#8217;s devious stand. 


At 10:30 officers of RAB 10 arrived near Gate 5 of Peelkhana with its low-height perimeter wall separating the BDR HQ from the nearby civilian area. It was the most suitable place for storming into, and a quick extrication from, Peelkhana. But at around 11:30 Colonel Rezanur (ADG RAB) ordered RAB 10, through its CO, to move away to Beribadh area, about 3km from Peelkhana. The question to be asked: on whose asking or advice he issued this order, and what for? Strangely, none of the inquiries looked into it. A cousin of Bahauddin Nasim, one of the closest sidekicks of the PM, she personally knows Rezanur. It is most likely that the Colonel was either asked by the PM or a member of her AL inner circle to do so. It suited the plan, since it enabled the mutineers to despatch looted arms and ammunitions to the house of the ward commissioner Torab Ali for onward distribution to BCL cadres and, more importantly, ensured the BDR killers unhindered escape through Hazaribag and Jhikatola. That it was a strategic redeployment in favour of the mutineers could be gleamed from the fact that alongside RAB 10, RAB 2 and 3 were also sent to Peelkhana at about the same time. RAB 2 and 3, who had taken position on the Dhanmondi side, were left unmoved. 


The DG BDR was killed at about 10:30 am. The Indian TV channel Chabbish Ganta (24 Hours) reported his and his wife&#8217;s death in its scroll at 11:00 am. Another Indian TV channel, NDTV, showed the same news in its scroll at 12 pm and telecasted it in its news bulletin at 12:15 pm. Yet, this news was suppressed in Bangladesh until the evening of the 26th. Besides, the bodies of Colonel Mujib and Lieutenant Colonel Enayet were recovered at 2:30 pm of the 25th. 


Yet, the PM received, in the full glare of the media, a team of 14 BDR, brought out by Nanak, at her official residence at 3:30 pm. The meeting lasted, amidst tea and biscuits, for about 150 minutes! Midway into the meeting, the PM received a phone call. After that she told the BDR delegates: &#8216;Tomra ta DG k mere felecho.&#8217; (You have already killed the DG.) To this, the leader of the BDR delegation, DAD Towhid, replied, &#8216;Ta halle shambobata DG mara gachan.&#8217; (Then probably the DG has got killed.) It is hardly believable that until then neither the PM nor her guest knew about the DG&#8217;s killing. After all, the news was on the Indian TV screen from 11 am onward and since than it was the talk of the town. Nor it is remotely likely that the PM was so supercilious to think that she could create such an impression. In all probability, it was some kind of a coded message for the assembled. The fact that after the phone call they resumed their meeting, as if nothing of consequence has happened, is indicative of this. 


In keeping with this undisturbed calmness, throughout the remainder of the meeting, not even once the PM enquired from the BDR delegation about the fate of the DG&#8217;s wife and children or that of other officers and their families. Nor did she call for their safety. And, this was despite the fact that after the killing at Darbar Hall started, several times the National Monitoring Cell informed her about torture of officers&#8217; families. They had also informed the CAS about conversa-tions between BDR soldiers and outsiders. In many of these conversations, soldiers were heard narrating how they were killing officers and torturing their families. Instead of seeking an end to this barbarity, the CAS asked the officers of the National Monitoring Cell to &#8216;stay calm and not be emotional.&#8217; 


In keeping with the tacit connivance of her, and that of the CAS, the PM gave the BDR killer a general amnesty, together with an assurance of looking favourably at their demands. With the approaching nightfall, the smirking delegates went back to the BDR HQ, accompanied by Nanak, as brave and successful defenders of their right cause. Shortly afterwards, Taposh told the waiting media that DAD Towhid would hence-forth act as DG BDR. This announcement by the PM&#8217;s nephew appeared on the scrolls of TV channels. The killers and their abettors now knew, the apprehension of any army intervention had gone. Later Taposh went inside and asked BDR soldiers to complete the mopping up. In effect, it was a licence to kill. As we know now, it was not missed.


Colonel Emdad was alive in one of the toilets of the Darbar Hall. He offered his zohar prayer at his hideout and there after talked to his wife on his mobile. Colonel Aftab (sector commander, Rangpur) sent three SMS to his colleagues, one Brigadier and two Colonels, at 4:30 pm stating &#8216;I&#8217;m alive in darbar hall, pls rescue us.&#8217; Gravely injured Major Mosaddek&#8217;s frantic calls for help were initially responded to with promise of help. He died from over-bleeding at about 5:30 pm. There was none out there to undertake the army officers&#8217; rescue. Those who were meant to ensure their safety were busy discharging their duties towards a different patron.


Early in the night ambulances were seen taking &#8216;the injured&#8217; out of Peelkhana. Under this innocent cover the hired killers were in fact taken out of the killing ground. On their way to the airport, the killers were transferred, as per the Plan, to waiting microbus. The BG flight 049 flew them out and they safely made their way to their various destinations in the Middle East, UK and USA.


That evening the IGP, Nur Muhammad, desperately wanted to get inside Peelkhana to rescue his newly married daughter. He asked Home Minister Sahara Khatun&#8217;s permission a number of times. But he was refused. Distort and desperate, he offered to go alone. At this point, Sahara staged the drama of receiving arms surrender and rescuing officers&#8217; families. Actually she only visited Otoshi, the building where the IGP&#8217;s daughter was. Apart from the IGP&#8217;s daughter, she also brought out the wife of Colonel Qamruzzaman, a conniver, and Mrs Akbar. In fact, Sahara did not go above the first floor of Otoshi and left most of its inmates, along with the rest of Peelkhana, to their fate.


Colonel Aftab was killed soon after Sahara Khatun left Peelkhana. Apparently, believing that the Home Minister&#8217;s presence in Peelkhana meant that a settlement had been reached, he came out from hiding to look for his wife and daughter. He knew they were in the Officers&#8217; Mess. But, by then, they were taken to the Quarter Guard. While approaching the Quarter Guard, he was gunned down. Colonel Reza (?) was killed after 3 am. Colonel Elahi was also killed after the departure of Sahara Khatun, when he came out from his hiding inside a manhole. In the like manner, a lot of officers died during the night. 


Betrayed by the head of their country&#8217;s government and their own army chief, the lives of these defenders of the country&#8217;s security were cut short. Their helpless and humiliated comrades in the army could do nothing for them, except shading a few drops of tears in silent rage. 


While these abominable killings were in progress, Mirza Azam was heard frequently talking to his BDR contacts inside Peelkhana on cell phone. He specifically instructed the killers to gouge out Colonel Gulzar&#8217;s eyes and break his spinal cord. His morbid order was, in part, to avenge the death of his brother-in-law Shaikh Abdur Rahman, the hanged JMB chief. Colonel Gulzar, at that time posted in RAB as its Director of Intelligence, had led the arrest of Abdur Rahman from a house in Sylhet rented by an AL activist. He had also earned the Jubo League president Nanak and general secretary Azam&#8217;s enmity by establishing their role in deliberately burning alive 11 innocent passengers of a BRTC bus near Sheraton Hotel, using gunpowder for the first time in the history of hartal in Bangladesh. Sheikh Hasina gave the two Jubo League top brasses this task under her dictum, &#8216;yield power or else roads would be soaked with public blood.&#8217; While in RAB custody in 2008, it was Gulzar who extracted from Sheikh Selim a detail confession about that murder and Sheikh Hasina, Nanak and Azam&#8217;s role in it. The audio clip of this confession of the PM&#8217;s cousin is now available in youtube (search &#8216;Sheikh Selim confesses of setting fire on bus Part I and 2&#8217. By sending Gulzar to a horrible death they have not only taken revenge for his insolence but have also put all patriots on notice. 


While the afternoon shilly-shally at the PM&#8217;s residence was going on, Nanak, through loud-speakers, had already instructed that all residents around a 3km radius of Peelkhana to stay away. Later in the night he ordered electricity in the BDR HQ be switched off. Keeping Peelkhana dark was necessary to allow the killers to com-plete their tasks and make their escape. Through Torab Ali and his son &#8216;Leather&#8217; Liton, a reputed thug and illicit arms dealer who had been freed from the RAB custody in January at the intervention of Taposh, Nanak had already kept civilian cloths and travel money for the escaping BDR ringleaders ready. During the night 7 to 9 white speedboats were used to let the fleeing BDR killers cross the Buriganga. Haji Selim, on whose pitch the crossing point is, coordinated the entire effort. Local civilians were asked to move away from the scene by the associates of Haji Selim. One of the Dhaka TV channels reported this incident at its 1:00 am news on the 25th night. In this TV report eyewit-nesses told the reporter that they had seen a few speedboats plying across the river but some political workers forced them out of the scene. 


Haji Selim was also the man who in mid February bought the arms and ammunition used by the hired killers from abroad. A journalist of the Dhaka daily Prothom Alo spotted this. He went to the NSI and informed them that something was cooking up against Peelkhana involving the BDR and the AL politicians. As expected, NSI asked him not to talk to anyone else. However, without enquiring its veracity, the NSI hushed it up.


Next morning, Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam told the just rescued wives/families of the officers, &#8216;Don&#8217;t talk to media because your husbands are still inside.&#8217; By injecting a fresh dose of fear mixed with hope to the already terrorised and disoriented, the duo wanted to 


(1) Stop the country hearing immediately about the torture, rape and other barbarities that went inside Peelkhana; and (2) Make sure that there was no army interference as the tasks of removing the dead bodies and obliteration of evidence needed more time.


During the night of the 26th Nanak again kept Peelkhana dark. Hindu BDR soldiers were used for removing bloodstains from the Darbar Hall and burning slain officers&#8217; bodies to eliminate evidence. Monoranjan, who is in custody now, was such a soldier. The Hindu soldiers were used, least the Muslim soldiers find burning dead bodies too disagreeable. The same night these cleaners and the rest of the mutineers made their escape. It was a job well done.


----------



## Md Akmal

*THE PEELKHANA MUTINY AND MASSACRE *


*3. The Cover-Up*

Next day, the 27th, official search parties were allowed in. Ambulances kept ferrying the dead and the injured. Neither the anxious BDR kith and kin waiting at Peelkhanas main entrance gate, nor their loved ones inside were allowed to go in or come out. The bewildered and grief stricken people saw nothing sinister in any of this. To them, it appeared entirely reasonable to keep the killing field out of bound until the victims, dead or alive, were taken out with due decorum and the search for the killers and the evidence of their crime was completed. Hardly anyone thought of the possibility of the involve-ment of their government and armys topmost leadership in the massacre. Moreover, they were faced with an additional tension because of the news of restlessness among a number of BDR units across the country.


But what the unsuspecting public did not realise at the time is that in addition to their privileged position, this gave the involved great and good of the country an enormous advantage in covering up their treachery. How it was done is as ugly and yet fascinating as the planning and execution of the massacre were. 


On the same 27th February, when the second mass grave was discovered and the enormity of the mutineers crime and savagery begun to emerge, Jahangir Kabir Nanak proposed to Brigadier General Mamun Khaled (Director CIB, DGFI) to handover the mutilated and decomposed bodies to their families immediately without media coverage and state funeral. The motive behind Nanaks sly proposal did not go remiss with the other army officers present. An officer of the Engineering Corps got so furious that he went to hit Nanak. Other army officers on duty had to restrain him. To avoid any flare up, Nanak quickly left the scene. 


In the GHQ the waiting DG BDR, Brigadier General Moinul Islam, was also active. He assembled a group of officers and discussed the Peelkhana incident with them. He told them that he personally thinks the government and the CAS had failed to handle the incident. Otherwise the death of so many officers and humiliation of their families could have been prevented. To support his view, he gave them his reasons. When the officers expressed their own mind, he told them to type down their points of concern and volunteered to take them up with the army high ups. He took the unflattering typed list to the sitting CGS Lieutenant General Aminul Karim, and requested him to discuss those with the CAS. Moinul also asked the officers to raise their points in an organised way during the next days scheduled CAS address at Senakunja. At that meeting officers severely criticised their chief at his face and a panick stricken CAS had to be assisted out of the meeting hall by the army security unit. He had to change his dress to attend the nama-e-janaza scheduled immediately after the meeting. Later Karim, not Moinul, was charged with instigating the officers against the government and failing to proper command. He was immediately sacked. With one honourable patriot removed from the armys top, Moinul went to take up his pre-agreed duty of reshaping the BDR. 


On the day Karim had committed his make-belief crime of instigating army officers against the government, the government was also active in covering up, with the help of its other connivers in the army, its own Deputy Home Minister Sohel Tajs role in getting the hired foreign killers out of the country. Sohel was not seen either at his office or in public from the 18th February. Certain media reported that on the 25th and the 26th he was with his family in the USA. This was a lie. He went to India on the 18th and secretly came back two to three days later. Thereafter he kept out of sight in Dhaka and on the 25th night, as per the Plan, helped the hired killers to escape by air. On the evening of the 28th, Sohel was flown to Sylhet by an army aviation helicopter and the same night he left for the USA on a passenger plane from the Osmani Airport. The pilot of the army aviation helicopter that flew him to Sylhet was Lieutenant Colonel Shahid. A few days later Shahid was killed. He died, along with Major General Rafiqual Islam, GOC 55 Infantry Division, when the helicopter he was piloting crashed near Tangail. The helicopter was sabotaged. For making Sohel safe, not only innocent Shahid was killed. In the same stroke, another patriotic senior army officer was also removed. 


Later on, Brigadier General Mamun Khaled of DGFI was tasked to prepare the list of the officers who had shown the courage of standing up to the CAS at the Senakunjo meeting. From this list of 50 odd officers, some have already been sacked and others sent on peripheral duties away from Dhaka. 

Lieutenant Colonel Shams (CO 44 Rifle Battalion) was among the few officers who had come out alive from Peelkhana. He alone was shown in TV and became an instant celebrity to the public. In his media interviews he not only made a big song and dance about the torture and torment he and his brother officers had suffered, but also stated that all the officers were gunned down by 11 am of the 25th. His eyewitness account gave both the PM and the CAS a much needed justification for their policy of ending the mutiny without calling the army. For, by sending the army to quell the mutiny would not have saved the officers life, instead it would have cost more lives. Indeed, the PMs admirers lost no time in congratulating her for the sagacity of her judgement in handling the mutiny. Both the PM and the CAS quickly repaid their debt by releasing Shams to join the elite SSF. 


But soon the army inquiry team began to have a different picture. They discovered that the core of the Peelkhana mutineers was from Shamss 44 Rifle Battalion and none of its commanding army officers, Shams, Major Mahbub and Major Ishtiaq, was killed. Nor their offices were ransacked like other officers. More revealingly, a few minutes after the mutiny had begun Shams was seen briefing a large group of BDR soldiers near gate 5. When some one shouted, Officer ra shoinik thekey alada hoye jaan (Officers stand apart from the soldiers), he hurriedly finished the briefing and went away. Some of the arrested soldiers of the 44 Rifle Battalion confessed their part in the killing. However, they insisted that Colonel Shams be asked about the planning, as they did not know its details. The Army Board of Inquiry asked for Shams statement and wanted to question him. But the PMs office refused permission.


Likewise, none of the officers of the Communication Unit of the BDR was killed. Its CO, Lieutenant Colonel Qamruzzaman, was also shielded from the investigation by the PMs office. During the initial stage of their inquiry, from the call records immediately before and after the mutiny young officers of the RAB started discovering important clues linking AL leaders with the massacre. The most significant of these call records showed Torab Ali regularly exchanging information about the planned mutiny with some one abroad. Without governments help the military board of inquiry could not find out the overseas telephone number and the recipients identity. 


Another of its kind was the call record of the 204 minutes conversation between Nanak and DAD Towhid on the 24th February. Guided by this and other incriminating evidence, the Army Board of Inquiry wanted to interrogate Nanak to know his whereabouts on the 25th night, when the Home Minister Sahara Khatun was staging the drama of arms surrender at Peelkhana. Sensing trouble ahead, Nanak suddenly developed chest pain, got himself admitted into Labid Hospital and from there went to Singapore. Within a few days Indian Foreign Secretary Menon made an unscheduled visit to Dhaka and had urgent meetings with both the PM and the CAS. The PM refused the Army Board of Inquiry permission to interrogate Nanak. Moreover, Brigadier General Hasan Nasir who had pressed for Nanaks interrogation was removed from the inquiry board. Nanak came back confident that he would remain unquestioned and above the law. On the other hand, the diligent Nasir was made a target of vendetta. Lately the DGFI has circulated anonymous letter to many army officers defaming him. It is likely that he would soon be sent on retirement. 


In another of the call records discovered by the RAB, Lieutenant Colonel Abdul Mukim Sarkar (CO 25 Rifle Battalion, Panchagar), who was in Peelkhana attending the Darbar and survived unharmed, was heard telling his Subedar Major at 9:30 pm of the 25th, that is shortly after Taposhs announcement regarding the appoint-ment of DAD Towhid as the acting DG BDR: Amader nirdesh holo sainikder jatey kono khoti na hoy. Jara paliye geche to geche  apnara DAD shaheb k niya valo thaken. Aar kono bahini jatey vitorey dhuktey na parey. DAD shaheb ke enader sathey kotha boltey bolben . (The order we have is to keep the soldiers out of harms way. Those who have fled have after all gone  All of you keep well together with the respected DAD. [Stay alert] so that no other force could get in. Tell respected DAD to speak to them.) Obviously, Sarkar was involved in the conspiracy. But, whose order he was passing on? The fact that Lieutenant Colonel Sarkar, like Lieutenant Colonels Shams and Qamruzzaman, has remained untouched and unaccountable says it all.


During their initial investigation, the RAB officers also found out the tailor shop and the tailor who had made the fake BDR uniform worn and later left behind by the hired foreign killers. They were also able to gather information about the ambulances and microbuses used for extri-cating these killers from Peelkhana and delivering them to the Zia International airport. The micro-buses had fake number plates and their drivers and owners were difficult to trace out. Neverthe-less they were able to establish the fact that the Red Crescent Hospital managed by an AL sympathiser, and the medical clinic of the PMs personal physician provided the ambulances in question. None of these important leads was pursued. 


When the truth about the Peelkhana massacre started unravelling, in a personal briefing Molla Fazle Akbar, the DG DGFI, pointedly asked his officers to lead the inquiry out of the AL connections. A few junior officers murmured. Those identified dissenting were swiftly posted out of the DGFI. To the rest, the message was not lost. From the early March DGFI teams under Brigadier General Mamun Khaled started working in all news papers and TV channels so that the unpalatable truth was not leaked out.


In the RAB, Liteutenant Colonel Majid and Major Hamid had gathered firm evidence of the ALs involvement in the mutiny and massacre. Major Azim, a close relative of the PMs cousin Sheikh Helal MP, was brought in as RABs Acting Director of Intelligence to replace Majid. Simultaneously, Hamid was also transferred out of the RAB. On taking charge Azim, who was deemed unsuitable for promotion to the next rank before, asked Major Atik to link the JMB, BNP or any other militant organisation with the Peelkhana massacre. Besides, he also destroyed all the incriminating evidence gathered by Majid and Hamid. 


About this time, Nanaks formal boss, LGRD minister Syed Ashraful Islam publicly denounced the Army Board of Inquiry for their failure to find out any JMB or anti-liberation force connection with the mutiny. The RAB intellig-ence under Azim followed suit. Suddenly Maulana Abdus Subhan was taken into custody and put in a RAB safe house. Commerce Minister Lieutenant Colonel (rtd) Faruk, whom the PM has given the task of coordinating the inquiries, quickly claimed that some Islamic terrorists were involved in the mutiny. Azims plan was to force Abdus Subhan to make a false statement disclosing Islamic militants involvement in the massacre. But a Dhaka daily in its investigative report produced lots of facts and figures disproving the ministers claim. That report was stunningly true. It forced the government to abandon the idea of making a false Islamic militant link to the massacre. Abdus Subhan was then allowed to leave the safe house. After a few days he, along with his few other party members, met the PM and expressed their solidarity with the government. To complete the drive to cover-up, Abdul Kahhar Akhand was brought back from LPR as the head of the CIDs investigation team. He is a renowned fan of the PM. He had the rare achievement of conjuring up the FIR and eyewitnesses in the case of the PMs fathers assassination by young army officers more than two decades after the incident. So much so, in the general election he applied for the AL nomination for a parliamentary seat. But, since he was in LPR he could not stand. Obviously no one could surpass his impeccable partisan standing and supernatural skills as an investigator. His given task in regards to the Peelkhana massacre was simple: countermand all potentially damaging evidence that might slip through the already substantially gagged military investigation with creative evidence. Given the scale of pre-mediated policies and ploys of the government the Army Board of Inquiry could hardly be expected to do justice to their task. The only honourable thing they could do was to resign in protest. But that would have put the country in a grave crisis and the members of the inquiry board in a no win situation, especially when many of their powerful colleagues were themselves guilty of connivance. Although the head of the inquiry board, Lieutenant General Jahagir Alam Choudhury (QMG GHQ) is known for his honesty and integrity, he is also a cautious man. It is not a surprise that Jahangir and his board members have decided not to shake the bad apples as thoroughly as they should have. Even then that report is unlikely to be made available to us, the Joe public. Speaking personally, I however regret Jahangir and his board members failure to stand by the truth and justice. After all, we the army officers are oath bound to stand by our country and nation and, when required, make supreme sacrifice. I am afraid, unless we are willing to confront our enemies come what may, we as a nation is doomed. 4. The Prize It is most likely that a score or two BDR soldiers would be put on trial before some kind of court other than the military tribunal on the selective evidence of Abdul Kahhar Akhand and his CID team. A few of them may even be hanged. But all the major culprits involved in the planning and execution of the massacre from our PM onward would get away scotch free.


To our PM and her son and their associates in the crime the utter perversion of justice is, first and foremost, an existential necessity: a matter of sheer self-preservation. To the foreign schemers of the Peelkhana massacre, on the other hand, saving their Bangladeshi assets from the reach of justice is a functional necessity. This they have to ensure in order not to give away their game and to achieve the aims and objectives for which they have, in the first place, orchestrated the massacre. Of course, it hardly needs saying that the PM and her son and their associates have no objection in seeing those objectives being materialised. Other-wise they would not have agreed, in the first place, to become the local enablers of the foreign schemers. But, what are the foreign schemers objectives? 


Since the Indian RAW is the main schemer, in analysing the aims and objectives of the foreign schemers I shall begin with its discernible objectives in staging the Peelkhana massacre. In considering the RAWs objectives, readers should not forget that the destruction of the BDR and the plan to reconstruct it in a shape and form suiting the need of the Indian BSF is part of a much larger design with multiple, yet interconnected, objectives. 


During the mutiny, the PMs son Sajeeb Wajed Joy told the world press that it was due to the corruption of army officers. But judging by the mutineers demands it is apparent that they were moved, not so much by their distaste for corruption, but by their desire for material gains, including larger illicit earning and enhanced career prospect. It is also apparent that at the alter of the latter urge, the most significant of the mutineers demand, that is, the withdrawal of army officers from BDRs command, was sold to them by the schemers. The evil intention behind this became all the more apparent from the fact that after the mutiny the proposition to de-link the reshaped border force from the army was resold to the country by Moinul Islam on an altogether new ground: to erase the infamy of the BDR soldiers from our collective memory. Clearly, the first and foremost objective of those who have orchestrated the mutiny was to reconstitute our countrys border force without army officers at its command. To make the demand bold and deter their colleagues from accepting posting in the border force, army officers were slaughtered and their wives and daughters were tortured. The question is, what for?


Any one familiar with the functions of the BDR would know that this paramilitary force of ours is expected to 


(1) Keep cross border smuggling in check and(2) Deter any intrusion of or encroachment on our international border by neighbouring countries. 


Of these two primary duties, it shares the first with the Ansar and the second with the army; and in both the functions they are to be the forward guard. Primarily because of its latter duty, from its very inception all its command positions were assigned to army officers. In this the BDR is not an exception. Army officers also command its closest parallel and frequent adversary, the Indian BSF. 


The merit of this arrangement is not difficult to recognise. Has any Bangladeshi ever heard anyone inside or outside the BSF proposing withdrawal of army officers from its command positions? Least any one wants to counter this by saying that we need not follow an Indian example regardless of our own need and experience, let the readers be reminded that whenever the BDR soldiers were ambushed or attacked by the BSF or the Shanti Bahini in the Hill Tracts, in the absence of their commanding army officers, often they left their weapons and run away. Yet, when led by army officers the same soldiers stood their ground and fought. To verify this, ask the local people and they would tell you the same. If any one still wants to ignore this truth, let him or her be reminded of Padua and Roumari where in 2001 the BDR soldiers fought under army officers and routed the BSF, who were sent to capture the BDR camps inside Bangladesh territory. In both the cases the aggressors were not only repulsed, many of the attackers were killed. In the latter instance, four army officers  one major and three captains  led the counter attack and the BDR soldiers ran havoc on the the BSF invaders. In the case of Padua 15 and in the case of Roumari 150 BSF personnel were killed. In Roumari 128 bodies were handed over to the local BSF and the remaining 22 bodies were handed over from Dhaka amid the glare of TV cameras. I still remember ETVs Shupon Roys coverage. 


The differences in the BDR soldiers performances in all these encounters amply illustrates the hard fact that our paramilitary border force cannot protect our border camps and defend our border from hostile trespassers such as the Indian BSF without army officers at their command. This is not because the BDR soldiers lack courage. What the commanding army offers provide is the art and skills in organising attack or counter attack as well as the battlefield leadership required in meeting an organised armed incursion. It is only the military officers with their elaborate training and skills have the equipage to give such battlefield leadership. To expect this from civil servants is either mindless-ness or mischief mongering. 


To recognise the inanity of the proposal, one may consider another fact. If we were to have a border force without the capability to stand their ground in the face of any organised armed attack from across the border, that border force would have no better capability than the Ansar force we already have. So why not send Ansars to guard our border? Without army officers at its command positions, the Ansar force fits the bill perfectly. To follow our new DG BDRs logic, that would erase the infamy of the mutineers completely. The quislings would not propose that because it would give away their machination. Even those of our countrymen who are not particularly interested in such intricate issues could see the utter baloney of the proposal. To keep our sleeping folks in slumber, the quislings foreign godfathers have devised the sly plan of placing a clone of the toothless Ansar force at our borders with a different name. 
At this point it may be asked: Why the RAW want Bangladesh to have a toothless border force? Their decipherable motive is not one, but several. 





What was remarkable that instead of honouring the fallen officers and soldiers for their supreme sacrifice and commending their DG for his diligence in looking after the countrys borders, our the then PM Sheikh Hasina telephoned her Indian counter-part to say sorry and handed over Padua, which by law no executive can. Moreover, she removed Fazlur Rahman from the BDR command and asked the GSO-1 of Operations of BDR, Lieutenant Colonel Rezanur, now Colonel and ADG RAB, to weed out the officers who had taken part in the Roumari operation. Is this the price dutiful army officers are to pay for defending the countrys border, for which they were put under oath before being commissioned? 


However, to be fair to Sheikh Hasina, on becoming PM, Khaleda Zia also chose to forget Padua and Roumari and went a step further by prematurely retiring Fazlur Rahman from the army! Who and what made her to do so has still remained a mystery! You may call it diplomacy if you wish, but when an action by the principal holder of state power strikes a hammer blow to the countrys defenders pride, patriotism and professional diligence it cannot be a good thing for the country. Moreover, in silently condoning her predecessors illegal surrender of a piece of our territory, she too went beyond her remit. On a practical level, such a weak-knee posture makes us less safe, not more secured. 


Whether intended by them or not, the message our patriotic army officers had had was that their fidelity to the country and its security might ruin their career. In no mean way the mindset of the conniving army officers of the Peelkhana massacre was shaped by that implicit message. Certainly, it also made the RAW bold in staging the mutiny and the massacre. For they knew, more they hit us hard, the more we would cave in.


In the recent years India had illegally been pushing about 167 items into Bangladesh, including clothing items, sugar, powder milk, Yaba tablet and phensidyl. Most of these are custom-produced for Bangladesh. When he was the DG BDR during the second term of Khaleda Zias premiership, the then Major General Jahangir Alam Chowdhury successfully brought this number down to 35. Obviously Indian strategists were displeased. This made them ever more sanguine to undermine the BDRs capa-bility. Ironically the success of Jahangir and his army officers gave the RAW a fertile ground of discontent within the BDR against army officers to make use of. With the declining smuggling, many corrupt soldiers illicit earning fell sharply. The ADs and DADs, who rise from the rank of soldier, were the worst sufferers. To them, it was obvious that under the new generation of army officers their future earning prospect is bleak. They were ready to join any move to end army officers presence in the BDR, regardless of its consequences. 


When the new DG BDR was sent to New Delhi in the immediate aftermath of the Peel- khana massacre, we were told the purpose of his hasty trip was to thank the BSF for their magnanimity in looking after the borders for us. If the implied logic of it is to be followed, Bangladesh does not need a border force of its own; a helpful BSF should be enough. But, would it be? 


After the independence, we allowed free cross -border trading on the strength of our perception of India as a genuine friend and benefactor. Our the then DG BDR Major General C.R. Datta and Food and Agriculture Minister Foni Majumdar were gaga about the wisdom of the arrangement. The former even gave us statistical proof of its success by claiming that smuggling had come down by 99 percent! Of course it would when trafficking goods across the border is officially allowed. The real question is: What an open border policy did to our economy? 


It gave a hammer blow to our currency, utterly devastated our jute industry and completely denuded our food stock and brought about the unprecedented famine of 1974. It took nearly two decades for us to get back to the pre-1971 economic level!


This hard reality has not changed an iota. As reported by the Dhaka media, in March, that is less than a month after the Peelkhana massacre has left our border force in utter disarray, the sudden rise in the influx of Phensidyl forced our government to make a public call to India urging them to stop the Phensidyl factories alongside their borders west of Bangladesh. Before the 25th February, one bottle of Phensidyl was sold at Dhaka underworld market at Tk 1000/-. After that calamitous date its price came down to Tk. 100/-. How lucrative the Phensidyl business is can be seen from the fact that the production cost of a bottle of the addictive drink, including fixed overheads, stands some where between Rs. 6 and 8.50. 


It is not just Phensidyl. India is also pushing other illicit drugs into Bangladesh in a bid to earn money and keep India free of drugs by re-routing most of her internally and externally produced drugs into Bangladesh. For instance, drugs arriving from the Golden Triangle are routed through Tripura into Bangladesh. 


Similarly, on the 9th and 10th April 2009, Dhaka media showed our fresh milk vendors spilling out thousands of kg cow milk on the road. They were protesting because the big buyers were either not buying their fresh milk, or offering very low price. This happened not because the demand for milk product has suddenly gone down. It occurred because, with the border unguarded, the giant milk producers were getting low-cost powder milk from India. One can add more items to this list.


Through smuggling India is also taking away our costly imports such as fertilizer, diesel, petrol, electronic goods and gold. Bangladesh pays for them in dollars etc, India pays Bangladesh in killer drugs and other counter bands or low quality goods which no one else will buy from them. Either way Bangladesh is the net loser economically and otherwise.


For estimating our net loss through smuggling, even if we apply the yardstick of the formal trade, it cannot be less than 11: 1. With an ineffective border force this is bound to grow further.


India is not simply after flooding Bangladesh with its smuggled drugs and low-quality and low-cost consumer goods. It is also undermining our law and order by facilitating smuggling of illicit arms and sheltering criminals. If you have any relative who was/is in the RAB, ask him about the sources of arms that were/are recovered from criminals. He will tell you, they have invariably been from India. Ask them about the source of the JMB explosives, detonators, gunpowder and dice for ammunition that were/are recovered, and the answer will be the same. If you wish to have material proof, you may rewind and watch the close-ups of TV coverage on explosives captured recently from suspected JMB operatives. You will find they have printed label as being made in India. 


With barbed wire fencing all along the India side of the border, it is India -- not Bangladesh -- who decides what goes in or out of its territory. For ensuring the safe entry and exit of smugglers and subversives working as per the Indian design, the BSF wants scope to roam our border areas unchallenged. A comparative study of media reports of incidents of trespassing and/or killing of civilians inside India by the BDR and inside Bangladesh by the BSF will reveal the strength of the latters urge.


As if this was not enough to show their fang, since the Peelkhana massacre the BSF have increased their killing of innocent Bangladeshi civilians throughout our border areas. On the 19th May alone they have killed two Bangladeshi civilians near the Roumari border and another two at Bholaghat. Neither the DG BDR, nor the government of Bangladesh cared to utter a single word of protest against such killing. On the contrary, the Bangladesh government is now actively considering taking help from India for reorganising our border force. Our enemy will help us reorganise our paramilitary force, which is to guard us, day in and day out, from the same enemy. What a farce! Either they are living in cloudland or they wish to put our nation in cloudiness. 


It had been a longstanding army practice to take out an officer rumoured to be indulging in corruption out of the BDR. Those officers against whom evidence of corruption was available were put on trail before military tribunal without right of appeal in civil court. Since there was no scope to take out a BDR soldier on suspicion of corruption, they were tried in BDR tribunal and were dismissed only when found guilty. The process had to be transparent and rigorous, since the BDR soldiers, unlike army personnel, enjoyed the right to appeal in civil court. During 1991-95 about 1100 dismissed BDR soldiers brought their appeal before civil court. Of them less than 25 got back their jobs. As against this, between 1996-2001 a total of over 2000 sacked BDR soldiers managed to get them reinstated, thanks to the intervention of the then AL government of Sheikh Hasina. It was not a surprise that these reinstated soldiers and their disciples shouted Joy Bangla on the 25th February at Peelkhana in support of the mutiny. 


The irony is that while busy selling their design for reshaping the BDR under a new name, with new uniform and insignia on the ground of erasing the horrible ignominy of the mutineers, the government is again planning to reinstate 2000-3000 sacked corrupt soldiers of 2001-2008 who either did not have any leg to appeal or have failed in appeal court to get their dismissal overturned. The government plans to do this on two supercilious grounds: 


(1) They are the victims of the BNP-Jamat governments partisanship; and (2) Their experience would be invaluable to the reshaped border force! 


However, the real motive is not all that difficult to decipher. Even if Bangladesh itself is smuggled out to India, these reinstated soldiers and their disciples could be relied upon to shout Joy Bangla alongside the AL. In this they would serve as a counter pause to the army, which the now disbanded infamous Rakki Bahini was intended to do for the AL government of 1971-75.


As far as I am able to gather, a list of about 200-300 BCS candidates from the 27th BCS has been kept ready for induction into the reshaped border force. However, being unsure about the possible reaction of the army officers in general, the government is in two minds. With the departure of General Moeen they have lost the self-motivated gatekeeper to keep a tab. Never-theless, it is likely that their foreign godfathers would put them back on track. 


The CSCs selection process is not designed to pick up suitable candidates for the active battlefield leadership required of officers of a border force like ours. The would-be officers must have certain inherent physical and mental abilities, which CSCs written examination and interview can hardly identify with any degree of confidence. Moreover, to carry the task of commanding in skirmishes they need thorough physical fitness as well as the knowledge and skills of military tactics and weapon handling. In case, anyone is tempted to argue that the CSC recruited officers could be specially trained to have those knowledge and skills, he/she may take the trouble of revisiting the tale of what happened to the ASPs in similar training situation during the late 80s. Faced with the rising phenomenon of organised armed criminal gangs, President Ershad decided to train these newly recruited police officers for 1 year in the Bangladesh Military Academy. But the selected trainees could not endure the mental and physical hardship and the idea had to be abandoned. Eventually, to meet the challenge paused by the armed criminals, the RAB had to be created. Has anyone ever suggested de-linking RAB from the army or handing over RABs task to either the police or the Ansar? 


The design is clear. To make our 


(1) Border force politicised and (2) Ineffective in the borders; (3) Turn it into a counter force against the army, and (4) At the same time make the army dispirited and dysfunctional.


An ineffective border force promises an enormous monetary gain for India. To her the cross-border smuggling is currently worth about 6 billion US dollar a year, with the surety of year-on-year expansion. To this add another 3 billion US dollar from the formal trade. It would be a frightening loss for Bangladesh, if the indirect costs of law and order and drug addiction were added to it. It would 


(1) Complete the Indian-isation of our domestic market;(2) Strangulate our economic growth; and (3) Totally cripple our ability to defy Indian wishes, even if we want to; (4) With a demoralised and diminished army with a scattering of real or potential traitors among its senior officers, even the thought of defying Indian wishes will start fading out; and (5) Our very independence will be made meaningless to our own citizens. 


We fought a bloody war in 1971 to make ourselves free to harness our energy for attaining Sonar Bangla of our dream. Like all dreams of its kind, the dream of Sonar Bangla may have been a utopia. Nonetheless, a reasonably prosperous Bangladesh, at least similar to Malaysia, was certainly within our reach. Why what Malaysia could, we could not achieve? Ask any knowledgeable Malaysian, and he will tell you, as I was told by a senior Malaysian diplomat, that his country did not have a neighbour called India, which we have. 


From the day one of our independence, our feigned friend and imperious neighbour India started working towards an opposite end. It is not without meaning that the very first person who stood firm against Indias asset stripping of the newly independent Bangladesh was an army officer: the late Major Jalil. For his guts his career in the army was brought to an end at the behest of our Indian godfathers. Brave Jalil was made an example so that no army officer could think of defying Indian wish. Yet Jalils had been not short in supply. Even before we had our independence, the Indian strategists understood it very well that left to itself it is but natural for Bangladesh to have a reasonably strong patriotic army, which would not take its machination kindly. That is why they wanted us to have at best a nominal army and that too, together with the potential civilian challengers to its designs, be kept under check by the Rakki Bahini recruited from the Indophile AL partisans. 


Whatever progress India was able to make in ensnaring Bangladesh during the early years of our independence received a hammer blow in 1975. Despite the set back, Indian schemers never gave up their evil design. With the aid and abetment of their Bangladeshi quislings, the RAW persisted in its efforts. With time, our patriotic masses also became complacent and off-guard. They again started believing the quislings. 


While this was happening, the RAW set its eye again on neutering the army. As has been mentioned before, since the 1990s it was actively working towards this end. Over the period, several retired army intelligence chiefs of Bangladesh have publicly spoken about it being the most urgent objective of the RAW. By and large their warnings went remiss with, and unheeded by, our political classes. They became preoccupied with their own self-aggrandisement. 


The result is where we are now: in the words of the former Indian army chief Tapan Roy-Choudhury firmly locked in the Indian radar. The BDR massacre was first and foremost aimed at making the lock firmer. By getting away with their crime the RAW schemers and their Bangla-deshi assets have every reason to be embolden.


With their tail up, the RAW schemers and their Bangladeshi assets would try to go further in their drive to dispirit and dissuade the patriotic army officers in order to reduce our army to a level of absolute subservient. In that case Indias need to deploy its army on the Bangladesh front would be substantially reduced, which in turn would allow it to deploy more troops on the Chinese and Pakistani fronts. Moreover, if the army could be tamed, it would become far easier for the Indian whispers to tame our nation, too. 


To tie our nation down and put our state in their strategic straight-jacket, Indian political masters are also working hard to materialise their other designs such as transit, port facilities, link canal and diversion of river water to name only a few. The signs are they are also trying to create hostilities between Bangladesh and Myanmar so that we have no friendly neighbour left. God forbid if they succeed, we would become geo-politically tied down and corralled. If it happens, there will be not much left for us to do, except ending up like Goa or Sikkim.


That would also give the Israeli MOSSAD much satisfaction. One less Muslim majority state is one less Muslim voice in the community of nations against their oppress-ion of the Palestinians. 


But more importantly for both the Indians and the Israelis this would also be a huge step forward in their dream of creating a strategic barrier against China that would increase their value to the West, especially to the USA. 


5. Epilogue


In the preface I have stressed that what I have been able to gather from my well-placed friends from the civil service, the army and the police gives us not the whole truth but only the bare bone of the truth about the Peelkhana mutiny and massacre. I have also said that when we have the whole truth, I expect my findings corroborated. I am confident about this, because I have confid-ence in the intrigity and reliability of my sources. Having said that, I am also fully conscious that however confident I may feel about the authen-ticity of the truth that I have uncovered, I am not in a position to demonstrate its reliability and validity. Despite the fact that under the given context I have strong mitigating grounds, readers are still within their right to have a degree of scepticism. I would be the last person to find fault with them on this count. But such a healthy scepticism, I think, also obliges us all to be active in seeking to know the whole truth. 


But having seen the governments obstructive ploys, do we have a reasonable hope of getting all the facts? I am afraid I do not think we have even a slimmest chance. To be candid, I do not think our PM is going to allow any inconvenient truth about herself or her friends and colleagues to come out. The reasons for her reticence are there in the story of the mutiny and massacre. As far as she is concerned, the success of her politics critically rests on covering-up, not on the fidelity to truth and justice and duty to the nation. 


Frankly speaking, I have also doubt about our opposition leaders for a different reason. Once in power, they might also find it convenient to be diplomatic and allow the unsavoury facts about the mutiny and massacre to be left on the wayside. Surely, there is a place for diplomacy in dealing with foreign countries. But to extend it to internal traitors and murderers because it would displease a foreign power or two is down right appeasement at the expense of debilitating our nation and undermining our peoples confidence in our state. In the past, on occasions, we have seen them acting in this thoughtless manner. Still, it is my earnest hope that about the Peelkhana mutiny and massacre they will not repeat the same. 
Entertaining such a hope will not be enough; we must raise our voice demanding a credible open-ended public inquiry on all aspects of the mutiny without any let or hindrance from any quarter, including the government. Only such a transparent inquiry by a competent and well respected public figure or figures will help us find the unbarnished truth, identify the culprits and uproot the conspirators and their connivers. Nothing short of this will satisfy the martyars soul or their families anguish and at the same time meet the all important security need of our beloved country. 


To make this happen, the least we can do is to start writing to our MPs together with our friends and family members and send its copy to all the important national media. Spending a few takas on this will be our sadqa for the sake of our nation. Let us all do it without waiting for others to do it first. Has not Allah, the Almighty commanded us to compete with each other in doing good deeds? 


This old man will certainly do his part. You can be rest assured about it. Among your demand letters my letter will also be there


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> can somebody tell me what the above article says in english...in summary..would be highly appreciated.



_*@ "Tur baper ki amra chakor naki ".*_


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> _*@ "Tur baper ki amra chakor naki ".*_



I am surprised by your comment .


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Faarhan said:


> It mentions about mbi munshi:: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464; :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;




Be aware about MBI MUNSHI:

It is running its activities in different blogs:

Some of them are:

https://www.economist.com/user/3186514/comments

Blogger: User Profile: MBI Munshi

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...org/.../the-india-doctrine-1947-2007-by-m-b-i...

voiceofbangladesh.info/details_all.php?id=8&table_name...0

drhabibsiddiqui.blogspot.com/.../comments-on-mbi-munshis-moroni...

deshcalling.blogspot.com/

Fortress India - By Scott Carney, Jason Miklian, and Kristian Hoelscher | Foreign Policy

nationalinterest.org/profile/mbi-munshi

rumiahmed.wordpress.com/.../cracking-the-indo-bangladeshi-riddle/

voiceofbangladesh.info/details_all.php?id=8&table_name...0

www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/

waronyou.com/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=21633.0

rupeenews.com/

www.fundacaofia.com.br:8080/economist/node/.../comments?page=4



etc.


So, Never be Confused.

HE MIGHT BE A FOREIGN AGENT.


----------



## LaBong

Munshi also contributes to rupeenews? Wow that's a news!! 

He surely is a RAW agent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

OMG! Are you in DGFI shaiyeku?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

LaBong said:


> Munshi also contributes to rupeenews? Wow that's a news!!
> 
> He surely is a RAW agent!



No I have never contributed to rupeenews. They have published reports on me but never without my prior knowledge and never with any contribution from me. 

There are 322 articles on my blog and just because two now appear controversial I am labeled a foreign agent. One of the articles on Peelkhana was posted two years ago and never caused any controversy till now and the second article of the Mid-Level Officers was already in the public domain when I posted it in January. 

None of this has to do with any supposed connection to the coup attempt but is really about my book. If they can malign and smear me they think it will affect the credibility of the book.


----------



## monitor

@ &#2478;&#2497;&#2509;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;/&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2404;


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Be aware about MBI MUNSHI:
> 
> It is running its activities in different blogs:
> 
> Some of them are:
> 
> https://www.economist.com/user/3186514/comments
> 
> Blogger: User Profile: MBI Munshi
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...org/.../the-india-doctrine-1947-2007-by-m-b-i...
> 
> voiceofbangladesh.info/details_all.php?id=8&table_name...0
> 
> drhabibsiddiqui.blogspot.com/.../comments-on-mbi-munshis-moroni...
> 
> deshcalling.blogspot.com/
> 
> Fortress India - By Scott Carney, Jason Miklian, and Kristian Hoelscher | Foreign Policy
> 
> nationalinterest.org/profile/mbi-munshi
> 
> rumiahmed.wordpress.com/.../cracking-the-indo-bangladeshi-riddle/
> 
> voiceofbangladesh.info/details_all.php?id=8&table_name...0
> 
> Bangladesh Defence
> 
> waronyou.com/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=21633.0
> 
> rupeenews.com/
> 
> www.fundacaofia.com.br:8080/economist/node/.../comments?page=4
> 
> 
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> So, Never be Confused.
> 
> HE MIGHT BE A FOREIGN AGENT.



Just because my name is referenced in thousands of places on the internet does not make me a foreign agent.


----------



## LaBong




----------



## BanglaBhoot

LaBong said:


>



I was not aware of this article and I can't even access the site. I certainly have not written any articles in the last one year so have no idea where this came from.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The objective behind the recent attacks on me on the internet and in the press is basically to force me to close my Facebook account and my blog site or have the administrator of these sites do it. The recent trouble I had on PDF is directly related to this objective.


----------



## jha

monitor said:


> I am surprised by your comment .



Why so..? He is proficient in this department...


----------



## Md Akmal

monitor said:


> I am surprised by your comment .




@ Why ? Every time he wants that somebody to translate it. If he is Indian and Pakistani than atleast we can take a little bit pain to do that.


----------



## Md Akmal

monitor said:


> @ &#2478;&#2497;&#2509;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;/&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2404;



@ Why MBI Munshi will explain to the whole nation ? MBI Munshi is well known. It hardly matters whether he is physically exist or not but his writings are there. His name may be fake but he has written the famous book "The India Doctrine-1947-1997".

@ What is written in the Bengali article in "Kaler Kontho", that some Brigradier General wrote an article about the "BDR Massacre" where by mistake he wrote that his only son some Lt Colonel was serving at GHQ instead of AHQ. GHQ stands for General Headquaters and AHQ stands for Army Headquaters. Does it prove that the writer (Brig) is an ISI and Pakistan's intelligence is involved on it. The stardard of writing was much good and authentic. Moreso, the writer himself wrote that it is his assumption and one man self inquerry team !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ Why ? Every time he wants that somebody to translate it. If he is Indian and Pakistani than atleast we can take a little bit pain to do that.



you should calm down bro. Relax, smoke a cigarrete, do whatever you do that calms you down. It is clearly a forum that is typed in english, not in any other languages. So it is fair for a person to ask for a little translation, if you do not want to, dont. Just stop with ignorant comments, which makes you look like a 12 year old.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Md Akmal said:


> @ Why MBI Munshi will explain to the whole nation ? MBI Munshi is well known. It hardly matters whether he is physically exist or not but his writings are there. His name may be fake but he has written the famous book "The India Doctrine-1947-1997".
> 
> @ What is written in the Bengali article in "Kaler Kontho", that some Brigradier General wrote an article about the "BDR Massacre" where by mistake he wrote that his only son some Lt Colonel was serving at GHQ instead of AHQ. GHQ stands for General Headquaters and AHQ stands for Army Headquaters. Does it prove that the writer (Brig) is an ISI and Pakistan's intelligence is involved on it. The stardard of writing was much good and authentic. Moreso, the writer himself wrote that it is his assumption and one man self inquerry team !!!!



Thanks bro .....

There is nothing fake about me. It the people who are accusing me who should explain to the whole nation. I have committed no crime. The articles were all in the public domain before they were posted on my blog. Why has there not been a official compliant or censure in two years and why all this controversy now? You are on the right track Akmal bhai. 

*The objective behind the recent attacks on me on the internet and in the press is basically to force me to close my Facebook account and my blog site or have the administrator of these sites do it. The recent trouble I had on PDF is directly related to this objective.*


----------



## scholseys

lol WOW conspiracy theory at its best, i thought i was full of myself, but munshi takes the mickey. Man thinks the whole world revolves around him.


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> lol WOW conspiracy theory at its best, i thought i was full of myself, but munshi takes the mickey. Man thinks the whole world revolves around him.



can u tell me why u always behave like an indian
he is not asking for ur opinion now is he??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> can u tell me why u always behave like an indian
> he is not asking for ur opinion now is he??????



its a forum, einstein


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> its a forum, einstein



...........................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> thats not the point
> it seems u r always bashing bangladeshi guys
> u r not an indian rajakar?? r u??



yes i am an INDIAN RAJAKAR.


----------



## Dark.Prince

masha Allah  
good going bro


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dark.Prince said:


> thats not the point
> it seems u r always bashing bangladeshi guys
> u r not an indian rajakar?? r u??



aazidane has been warned about his behaviour by the admin and moderators of PDF.


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> masha Allah
> good going bro



Very mature deleting your previous comment. how old are you?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

What do you think? Is MBI Munshi is Pro Bangladeshi?

Are his ways enough standard to reach the rightful place for the Bangladeshi Race?

His standard is somewhat negative and detrimental for the Bangladeshi Race. Be Aware! 
Just state your opinion on your honest beliefs.


----------



## Dark.Prince

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> What do you think? Is MBI Munshi is Pro Bangladeshi?
> 
> Are his ways enough standard to reach the rightful place for the Bangladeshi Race?
> 
> Just state your desire on your honest beliefs.



my dravidian sheikh shakib is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> What do you think? Is MBI Munshi is Pro Bangladeshi?
> 
> Are his ways enough standard to reach the rightful place for the Bangladeshi Race?
> 
> Just state your desire on your honest beliefs.



What MBI Munshi seems like a genuine guy who is concerned about Bangladesh and certainly wants a change in the government. But he seems a tad paranoid with all his conspiracy theories. Yes there is a strong influence by India on BAL, but lot of his stories and comments seem rather full of conspiracy theory and paranoia.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> What do you think? Is MBI Munshi is Pro Bangladeshi?
> 
> Are his ways enough standard to reach the rightful place for the Bangladeshi Race?
> 
> Just state your desire on your honest beliefs.



And who are you to judge me? Are you pro-Bangladeshi or just another Indian stooge. Prove your credentials. At least I wrote The India Doctrine. First read it and then say whether it is a conspiracy theory but don't make any comments until you have actually read the book.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> And who are you to judge me? Are you pro-Bangladeshi or just another Indian stooge. Prove your credentials. At least I wrote The India Doctrine. First read it and then say whether it is a conspiracy theory but don't make any comments until you have actually read the book.



do you have an ebook? or the whole book available in pdf?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

MBI Munshi said:


> And who are you to judge me? Are you pro-Bangladeshi or just another Indian stooge. Prove your credentials. At least I wrote The India Doctrine. First read it and then say whether it is a conspiracy theory but don't make any comments until you have actually read the book.




I am not crazy about the word Munshi. I know Prio Ranjan Das Munshi was an Indian Minister. So, Munshi in the Name is not indicator of being Bangladeshi. You are trying to make the communal conflicts which will make plots for the Aryan clusters. You are not a single man, but the combined effort the Aryan cluster. You are trying to create the Logic and Anti Logic to destroy the Bangladeshi Race. You are clear like daylight. You are all not brave enough to face the Bangladeshi Mass people. If you address this ill motivating policy you must be crushed. We are Dravidian. We are very expert to catch up all the Aryan tricks. As a member of Bangladeshi Race I must deserve to crush all the ill motivated aggressors for our rightful existence. Bangladeshis are not in sleep. Be careful!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I am not crazy about the word Munshi. I know Prio Ranjan Das Munshi was an Indian Minister. So, Munshi in the Name is not indicator of being Bangladeshi. You are trying to make the communal conflicts which will make plots for the Aryan clusters. You are not a single man, but the combined effort the Aryan cluster. You are trying to create the Logic and Anti Logic to destroy the Bangladeshi Race. You are clear like daylight. You are all not brave enough to face the Bangladeshi Mass people. If you address this ill motivating policy you must be crushed. We are Dravidian. We are very expert to catch up all the Aryan tricks. As a member of Bangladeshi Race I must deserve to crush all the ill motivated aggressors for our rightful existence. Bangladeshis are not in sleep. Be careful!



You are a genius!


----------



## scholseys

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I am not crazy about the word Munshi. I know Prio Ranjan Das Munshi was an Indian Minister. So, Munshi in the Name is not indicator of being Bangladeshi. You are trying to make the communal conflicts which will make plots for the Aryan clusters. You are not a single man, but the combined effort the Aryan cluster. You are trying to create the Logic and Anti Logic to destroy the Bangladeshi Race. You are clear like daylight. You are all not brave enough to face the Bangladeshi Mass people. If you address this ill motivating policy you must be crushed. We are Dravidian. We are very expert to catch up all the Aryan tricks. As a member of Bangladeshi Race I must deserve to crush all the ill motivated aggressors for our rightful existence. Bangladeshis are not in sleep. Be careful!



Reincarnation of Hitler in a Dravidian format......well more like Himler lol.


----------



## nalandapride

Dravidian Continua-tor even made Mr. Munshi as his victim.


----------



## scholseys

Bangladeshis are peculiar, everyone is so different here. I swear to god each Bangladeshi member of PDF is unique lol.


----------



## nalandapride

aazidane said:


> Bangladeshis are peculiar, everyone is so different here. I swear to god each Bangladeshi member of PDF is unique lol.



Is there any famous mental asylum back there in Tangail?? Are inmates provided with free internet connection in Mental Asylum to keep them busy??


----------



## Dark.Prince

ohh i love u guys 
when i am in this forum i'm laughing


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Dark.Prince said:


> my dravidian sheikh shakib is back



Don't feel SUPERIOR hahahahaha 

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Bengalis are so amazing, i like to read them


----------



## Dark.Prince

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Don't feel SUPERIOR hahahahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------
> 
> Bengalis are so amazing, i like to read them



yes they r funny people
so what


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Dark.Prince said:


> yes they r funny people
> so what



Why did you said " they are " ?
You are not bengali ?


----------



## scholseys

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Why did you said " they are " ?
> You are not bengali ?



deleted..........


----------



## Dark.Prince

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Why did you said " they are " ?
> You are not bengali ?


haan mai bhi hu sardar 
toh kya
nachega tu mere samne


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Don't feel SUPERIOR hahahahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------
> 
> Bengalis are so amazing, i like to read them



Who has given Katukutu to you? The conspirator's plannings are being opened to the world. So, Kashe Pad Dhakbe Na. We are ready to crush any type of aggressors.


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Dark.Prince said:


> haan mai bhi hu sardar
> toh kya
> nachega tu mere samne



Aho, aaja bhangra payey brrrr

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Who has given Katukutu to you? The conspirator's plannings are being opened to the world. So, Kashe Pad Dhakbe Na. We are ready to crush any type of aggressors.



What ???? Why did you quoted me ? 

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




aazidane said:


> deleted..........



What did you wanted to say mr.deleted ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Why did you said " they are " ?
> You are not bengali ?



All Bengalis are not Bangladeshi. Again All Bangladeshis are not Bengalis. So, Be careful to use those words.


----------



## Dark.Prince

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> All Bengalis are not Bangladeshi. Again All Bangladeshis are not Bengalis. So, Be careful to use those words.



thnx shakib bhai
for commenting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Aho, aaja bhangra payey brrrr
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What ???? Why did you quoted me ?





Why did you think about My Bangladesh? At first , Answer this question.


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> All Bengalis are not Bangladeshi. Again All Bangladeshis are not Bengalis. So, Be careful to use those words.



Ohhhh okkkk sorry i didn't know....

In my mind, all bengladeshis were bengalis
But it's the ethnicity who dominate bengladesh, right ?

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Why did you think about My Bangladesh? At first , Answer this question.



Hmmm, because i'm interested ?


----------



## Dark.Prince

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Ohhhh okkkk sorry i didn't know....
> 
> In my mind, all bengladeshis were bengalis
> But it's the ethnicity who dominate bengladesh, right ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, because i'm interested ?



sardar g he's cousin of aazidane
so chhoro usse


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Dark.Prince said:


> sardar g he's cousin of aazidane
> so chhoro usse



To fir kya hua ?

Aazidane kon hai ?

Hum is forum mey, new hain, so mujhe members ka kuch nahi pata....


----------



## kobiraaz

Sheikh is this dravidian affinity your own brainchild or you follow someone else?? any author or group??


----------



## nalandapride

*Are all Bangladeshis Dravidian Continua-tors??? Are all Dravidian Continua-tors Bangladeshis??


????????????*


----------



## scholseys

nalandapride said:


> *Are all Bangladeshis Dravidian Continua-tors??? Are all Dravidian Continua-tors Bangladeshis??
> 
> 
> ????????????*



i really wanna smoke what sheikh smokes...sounds likes some crazy dope lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

nalandapride said:


> *Are all Bangladeshis Dravidian Continua-tors??? Are all Dravidian Continua-tors Bangladeshis??
> 
> 
> ????????????*



i dont understand man
south indians r dravidians
bangladeshis r indo - aryan bloodline people


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Dark.Prince said:


> i dont understand man
> south indians r dravidiens
> bangladeshis r indo - aryan bloodline people



Bangladeshis are not dravidians, and they don't look like them ( dravidians are very dark skinned )
Some bangladeshis look like north indians but they have different type Of eyes ( asian eyes )


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

We are Boni Adam. We are the Human Race from One Same Adam. But the Dravidian Blood is the highest contributor to the Present Bangladeshi Nation. Muslim Dravidian root is the Major core of this Race. Hindu Dravidian Root is smaller fraction. Aryans are not in percentage. This Dravidian part is only prevalent in Bangali tribe of Bangladesh. But We have people of other ethnicity in our Great Bangladeshi Nation. Muslims from different parts of the world are allowed to be mixed with the vast ocean of the bloods of Dravidian Muslim Root. It is the identity of Present Bangladeshi Nation. None can avoid that. It is proved by history and present senario. We are well concerned about our identity.


----------



## Dark.Prince

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Bangladeshis are not dravidians, and they don't like them ( dravidians are very dark skinned )
> Some bangladeshis look like north indians but they have different eyes



yes bangladeshis r not dravidian
i am a fair skined guy


----------



## scholseys



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Boni Adam. We are the Human Race from One Same Adam. But the Dravidian Blood is the highest contributor to the Present Bangladeshi Nation. Muslim Dravidian root is the Major core of this Race. Hindu Dravidian Root is smaller fraction. Aryans are not in percentage. This Dravidian part is only prevalent in Bangali tribe of Bangladesh. But We have people of other ethnicity in our Great Bangladeshi Nation. Muslims from different parts of the world are allowed to be mixed with the vast ocean of the bloods of Dravidian Muslim Root. It is the identity of Present Bangladeshi Nation. None can avoid that. It is proved by history and present senario. We are well concerned about our identity.



I'm don't agree ....

I'm punjabi and i don't look like any bengali or bihari

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




aazidane said:


>



Which is not a dravid


----------



## monitor

&#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2465;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2507;&#2453;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; 

&#2404;
&#2404;
&#2404;
&#2404;
&#2404;&#2404;
~~~&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;~~~ 

&#2486;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2435; &#2470;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;??

&#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2435; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2538;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503;...

&#2486;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2435; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2463; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2536; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2460;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;......

&#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;: &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2439;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> I'm don't agree ....
> 
> I'm punjabi and i don't look like any bengali or bihari



punjabis has greek blood inside them that why they r fair n tall than average indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> punjabis has greek blood inside them that why they r fair n tall than average indians



Punjabis are tall because punjab is considered the main bread land of India and in Punjabi culture they eat a lot, thus they are taller. If you feed a bangladeshi as much, he'd be big too. there are fair people in punjab, you can find as much fair or even fairer than punjabis in bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Dark.Prince said:


> punjabis has greek blood inside them that why they r fair n tall than average indians



Punjab is situated in the entry of the sub continent

So all the invaders ( Alexander the great, afghans, mughals, Turks , arabs etc.... ) settled there and they had been mixed with the local population

So infact, that's why we are different to the bengalis and biharis


----------



## Dark.Prince

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Punjab is situated in the entry of the sub continent
> 
> So all the invaders ( Alexander the great, afghans, mughals, Turks , arabs etc.... ) settled there and they had been mixed with the local population
> 
> So infact, that's why we are different to the bengalis and biharis



yes thats the point
the reason is punjab was capital of ancient indus valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Punjab is situated in the entry of the sub continent
> 
> So all the invaders ( Alexander the great, afghans, mughals, Turks , arabs etc.... ) settled there and they had been mixed with the local population
> 
> So infact, that's why we are different to the bengalis and biharis





So, You should build your Hellenic Republic in Your Khalistan(Empty Space). But the Matrimonial system of the ancient Greek Gods are really very dangerous. You may face severe Inbreeding Depression if you follow your Zeus.


----------



## Roybot

What is wrong with everyone here. Someone is busy proving that he has Iraqi ancestors, some Arab, some Persian, Some Afghan and now people are proud about "Greek Blood" in them. 

Have some self esteem fellas. Be proud of who you currently are. Be proud of being Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> Punjabis are tall because punjab is considered the main bread land of India and in Punjabi culture they eat a lot, thus they are taller. If you feed a bangladeshi as much, he'd be big too. there are fair people in punjab, you can find as much fair or even fairer than punjabis in bangladesh.



u can find fair bangladeshis becoz of their arab n iranian ancestry not greek ancestry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> u can find fair bangladeshis becoz of their arab n iranian ancestry not greek ancestry



I am sure some migrated from the punjab region and came to bengal since alexander the great invaded more then 2000 years ago lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> Punjabis are tall because punjab is considered the main bread land of India and in Punjabi culture they eat a lot, thus they are taller. If you feed a bangladeshi as much, he'd be big too. there are fair people in punjab, you can find as much fair or even fairer than punjabis in bangladesh.



This is BS

Because even the punjabis born and raised in western countries are tall like the desis punjabis

The reason is genitical.


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> I am sure some migrated from the punjab region and came to bengal since alexander the great invaded more then 2000 years ago lol.



yes that could be true 
my grandmother's mother was from arab
so i have arab ancestry n i'm very fair
all my cousin's r fair


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> What is wrong with everyone here. Someone is busy proving that he has Iraqi ancestors, some Arab, some Persian, Some Afghan and now people are proud about "Greek Blood" in them.
> 
> Have some self esteem fellas. Be proud of who you currently are. Be proud of being Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi etc etc.



we are bangladeshis....its only the moron sheikh and prince engaged in this crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> we are bangladeshis....its only the moron sheikh and prince engaged in this crap.



its u who is moron over here
punjabis r tall becoz they eat too much  
nonsense


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> its u who is moron over here
> punjabis r tall becoz they eat too much
> nonsense



have you ever witnessed their diet?....it mainly consists of milk, which is a high source of protein. Which follows lots of bread and lentils. All protein and proteins are reason for anabolic growth. One of my best friend is punjabi, the man is also my workout partnet, man eats 9 eggs in the morning, 2 chicks a day and lots of lentils....its in their culture to eat a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

I don't Punjabis are that tall Compared to Bangladeshis maybe, but to they are not different from other North Indians.



> body measurements including height, weight, limb circumferences, skeletal diameters and skinfolds were taken on 100 unrelated and healthy Jat-Sikh men of 17 to 25 years of age, belonging to different areas of Punjab, India. *The average height and weight of Jat-Sikhs is 170.4 cm and 54.5 kg, respectively.*



Thats neither tall, nor big

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> have you ever witnessed their diet?....it mainly consists of milk, which is a high source of protein. Which follows lots of bread and lentils. All protein and proteins are reason for anabolic growth. One of my best friend is punjabi, the man is also my workout partnet, man eats 9 eggs in the morning, 2 chicks a day and lots of lentils....its in their culture to eat a lot.



if u r gonna eat this much even ur father will get poor


----------



## extra terrestrial

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are Boni Adam. We are the Human Race from One Same Adam. But the Dravidian Blood is the highest contributor to the Present Bangladeshi Nation. Muslim Dravidian root is the Major core of this Race. Hindu Dravidian Root is smaller fraction. Aryans are not in percentage. This Dravidian part is only prevalent in Bangali tribe of Bangladesh. But We have people of other ethnicity in our Great Bangladeshi Nation. Muslims from different parts of the world are allowed to be mixed with the vast ocean of the bloods of Dravidian Muslim Root. It is the identity of Present Bangladeshi Nation. None can avoid that. It is proved by history and present senario. We are well concerned about our identity.


 
The first human beings settled in Bangladesh were actually Negroes from the coasts of southern Africa!! But because of the fertile land, beautiful landscapes and easy access to the sea and the rivers, the region became very attractive towards the outsiders!! In no time, travelers from Europe and middle east settled here and mixed up with the locals!! Soon after, the general structure of Bangladeshis became of Caucasian race!! Bangladesh is genetically one of the most diversified region in the world!! Currently, most of the Bangladeshis are of Arabian and Persian descendants, making them much fairer than the people of most of the Indian states!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> if u r gonna eat this much even ur father will get poor



I eat a lot, mashallah. I weigh 180 pounds, 5'9 and 10% bodyfat, i used to play varsity american football. Its not my fault that you are poor and cant afford a decent meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> I eat a lot, mashallah. I weigh 180 pounds, 5'9 and 10% bodyfat, i used to play varsity american football. Its not my fault that you are poor and cant afford a decent meal.



well i'm from higher middle class family
so u cant call me a poor guy


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> well i'm from higher middle class family
> so u cant call me a poor guy



you are acting like a peasant with all the class warfare bollocks.


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> have you ever witnessed their diet?....it mainly consists of milk, which is a high source of protein. Which follows lots of bread and lentils. All protein and proteins are reason for anabolic growth. One of my best friend is punjabi, the man is also my workout partnet, man eats 9 eggs in the morning, 2 chicks a day and lots of lentils....its in their culture to eat a lot.



Hahahaha this is totally INCORRECT

Punjabi ( especially hindus and sikhs ) are VEGETERAIANS in majority, they dont eat eggs or chickens


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> you are acting like a peasant with all the class warfare bollocks.



well bro there's no peace in my heart
maybe thats why i behave like a jerk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Roybot said:


> I don't Punjabis are that tall Compared to Bangladeshis maybe, but to they are not different from other North Indians.
> 
> Thats neither tall, nor big


 
I don't know about your statistics
But i'm 191 cm, all my family members, cousins are tall and very fair skinned


----------



## scholseys

Dark.Prince said:


> well bro there's no peace in my heart
> maybe thats why i behave like a jerk



you dont behave like a jerk, you behave like a 12 year old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> have you ever witnessed their diet?....it mainly consists of milk, which is a high source of protein. Which follows lots of bread and lentils. All protein and proteins are reason for anabolic growth. One of my best friend is punjabi, the man is also my workout partnet, man eats 9 eggs in the morning, 2 chicks a day and lots of lentils....its in their culture to eat a lot.



Once again, i have a cousin living un France, HE just eat pizzas, French/ western kitchen and he hates desi kitchen

The reason is : GENETICS


----------



## scholseys

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Hahahaha this is totally INCORRECT
> 
> Punjabi ( especially hindus and sikhs ) are VEGETERAIANS in majority, they dont eat eggs or chickens



Bro, i said punjabis eat bread, milk and such. I never said punjabis eat chicken and eggs. My buddy sukhjeet does, he is a canadian punjabi though, but from what i head from him, it is the punjabi culture to drink a lot of milk and to generally eat a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> you dont behave like a jerk, you behave like a 12 year old.


i'm 17 actually


----------



## scholseys

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Once again, i have a cousin living un France, HE just eat pizzas, French/ western kitchen and he hates desi kitchen
> 
> The reason is : GENETICS



Bro, bengali guys that growup outside bangladesh are generally 3-4 inches taller than their dads. Yes height is genetics, but a lot of it also a social factor due to nutrition.

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Dark.Prince said:


> i'm 17 actually



which school do you go to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> Bro, i said punjabis eat bread, milk and such. I never said punjabis eat chicken and eggs. My buddy sukhjeet does, he is a canadian punjabi though, but from what i head from hi
> m, it is the punjabi culture to drink a lot of milk and to generally eat a lot.



Wtf bro ?!
I dont drink a lot of milk LOL 
I just drink the tea at 4pm but the british and other indians also....


----------



## scholseys

whats your heigh bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

aazidane said:


> Bro, bengali guys that growup outside bangladesh are generally 3-4 inches taller than their dads. Yes height is genetics, but a lot of it also a social factor due to nutrition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> which school do you go to?



residential model school n college


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> Bro, bengali guys that growup outside bangladesh are generally 3-4 inches taller than their dads. Yes height is genetics, but a lot of it also a social factor due to nutrition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> which school do you go to?



Maybe it's due to the nutrition but NOT IN My case bro !

I dont eat a lot
I dont drink a lot of milk
I'm skinny but Tall


----------



## nalandapride

aazidane said:


> have you ever witnessed their diet?....it mainly consists of milk, which is a high source of protein. Which follows lots of bread and lentils. All protein and proteins are reason for anabolic growth. One of my best friend is punjabi, the man is also my workout partnet, man eats 9 eggs in the morning, 2 chicks a day and lots of lentils....its in their culture to eat a lot.



I eat 2 kgs of chicken in 9-10 days. Mostly eat daal and vegetables. Eating 2 chicks daily will cause lots of health problems in later part of the life.


----------



## Roybot

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> I don't know about your statistics
> But i'm 191 cm, all my family members, cousins are tall and very fair skinned



Don't get me wrong, there are obviously some massive Punjabi Guys, but on an average there is not much difference between say Punjab, Rajasthan, Haryana, Himachal, UP. Average is around 5'7-5'8 mark


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*TIME THIS THREAD WAS CLOSED. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> whats your heigh bro?



191 centimeters


----------



## scholseys

Punjabis being extremely tall is just merely a myth. The averafe heigh of punjabis are 5'7"

Body measurements and somatotypes of young adult Jat-Sikh men of Punjab, India.
Singh SP, Sidhu LS, Malhotra P.
Source

Department of Human Biology, Punjabi University, Patiala, India.
Abstract

During 1972 body measurements including height, weight, limb circumferences, skeletal diameters and skinfolds were taken on 100 unrelated and healthy Jat-Sikh men of 17 to 25 years of age, belonging to different areas of Punjab, India. The average height and weight of Jat-Sikhs is 170.4 cm and 54.5 kg, respectively. The mean Heath-Carter somatotype is 3.22-3.40-4.11. The majority of somatotypes is concentrated in endo-ectomorph and meso-ectomorph sectors of the somatochart. Comparisons with recently described data on females of the same area and population show significant sex differences in various body measurements except for the bicristal diameter. The females possess significantly more subcutaneous fat. For the rest of the measurements, the males have higher values. The Jat-Sikh males are comparable in height and weight to the contemporary pooled Punjabi, but are distinctly taller than the neighbouring populations of Himachal Pradesh and pooled all India samples. However, they are comparatively smaller and lighter as compared to European and American populations.

Body measurements and somatotypes of young adu... [Anthropol Anz. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

nalandapride said:


> I eat 2 kgs of chicken in 9-10 days. Mostly eat daal and vegetables. Eating 2 chicks daily will cause lots of health problems in later part of the life.



depends if you workout or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

These statistics have nothing to do with me personally bro 

Because i CAN frankly say that we are all tall!!!!

Not like Yao Ming but we are tall !
We dont eat like you had said

There is another truth about it.

The genetics of my ancestors and family bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> I don't Punjabis are that tall Compared to Bangladeshis maybe, but to they are not different from other North Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats neither tall, nor big



huah myself 6 cm taller than average panjabis khickz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

extra terrestrial said:


> The first human beings settled in Bangladesh were actually Negroes from the coasts of southern Africa!! But because of the fertile land, beautiful landscapes and easy access to the sea and the rivers, the region became very attractive towards the outsiders!! In no time, travelers from Europe and middle east settled here and mixed up with the locals!! Soon after, the general structure of Bangladeshis became of Caucasian race!! Bangladesh is genetically one of the most diversified region in the world!! Currently, most of the Bangladeshis are of Arabian and Persian descendants, making them much fairer than the people of most of the Indian states!!



When you grow up and become strong and find peace with yourself, you will stop being a wanna be pakistani. Until then, keep providing us entertainment.


----------



## extra terrestrial

fateh71 said:


> When you grow up and become strong and find peace with yourself, you will stop being a wanna be pakistani. Until then, keep providing us entertainment.



Dude, are you really that dumb or just pretending??


----------



## scholseys

extra terrestrial said:


> Dude, are you really that dumb or just pretending??



He seems dyslexic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

aazidane said:


> He seems dyslexic.


 
Nah, dyslexics seem to have huge talent according to "Taare Zameen Par"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*So, mastermind of so called coup is a commie and best buddy of Syed Ashraf. Syed Asraf is Awami league secretary general and LGRD minister.* 

Here is the original article in Bangla from Bangla news print Amar Desh. Thank you Amar desh for exposing Awami cheaters. 

Daily Amardesh -????, ???????? ? ?????????? ????, ?? ??? ????, ?? ????? ????? ???? ?????

Google translated from original article. 

Failed military coup leader Syed Ashraf's friends. 
Kader Gani Choudury.

The government failed military coup utkhate stage as the hero's name, the Awami League general secretary Ahmed isaraka and Rural Development and Local Government samabayamantri Syed Ashraful Islam, pal. Once the two friends of the late night chat. Help us to return to London in 199 countries and 1 dioeicaesera isarakera New Road became home. Isaraka cirakumara because of - the gossip is not a problem. In addition to the freedom of people to Parliament, says a friend of the two genres is one of the officers and mahajotera co-leader of the group, one on the left (the portfolio) to join. I know I lived in until 1996. From abroad - it was all going home. The review of the employment service isarakera two employees. Awami League came to power in 1996 after the United State is responsible for air mail us home, he became the minto Road. The military coup of us intimately isaraka Ahmed said the army had arrested two officials conspired sarakarapradhana the magistrates jabanabandite have been claimed.
Daily in my country - the one about finding isarakera found a lot of information about the cause. While investigating the failed military coup abhyutthanake utkhate of fanatics isarakera familiarity with the leaders of the Awami League and the information found on the left. Isaraka're left with, however, was politics. The - e, and the military coup parikalpanakaridera disorder and one of the lay. Col (retd), former President Ziaur Rahman on May 30, 1981, Yusuf ehasana hatyakande killed Major General Abul manjurera leadership, and the nephew of the Colonel General hatyakande Brother. Army Col. mahabubakeo hatyaya involvement in execution of the daye. Note, however, failed military coup by Lt. arrested on charges of involvement. Col (retd) 009 of 5 March ehasana iusuphake of Major in the Army at the option from the MS (mandatory) is retired. The Armed Forces Review Committee / Officers Board suparise the government's military said 36 officers with the boolean padonnatibancita retrospective promotion and economic opportunities - the benefits.
33 Infantry Division Major General jiosi coup parikalpanakaridera kamarujjamanake another one or two installments during the current government has been promoted.
Failed military coup leader Syed Ashraful isarakera about the relationship of friendship with all types of information can not be tried. He found his daphatare sacibalaye go away for a week. The whole week he was missing out. 1 Bailey Road had escaped his number could not be met. He and his staff, he had not said with a journalist. Then go to her office to speak to the National Parliament. We must go to the National Parliament on Wednesday to try to speak but could not. After a few hours to seek minister's personal assistant said Saleem Khan, Minister sir I can not speak. What about my country's minister of information, informed him that he is about. He said that after you leave the card. After that time the Minister sir, your phone will be. The gentlemen of the time the report was written. However, we were not trying to stop. The meeting was privy. To join the meeting and hope we can come to the office to wait for my daphatare. The Office of the match. The Ministry of Information officials met with the co maminula hakera when he said that, do not come to the office of Minister sir. I will not be escaped. Because there is not that he met. He was advised to go to Parliament. After his two questions are written. It is found that the request for pratibedakake. The two were the same - the expulsion sarayantre honorable LGRD Minister Ahmed isaraka friends are involved in business - do not. 96 from 199 until he was sure isarakera New dioeicaesera home - do not. And as minister of information said maminula, 96 from 199 until he was bilete. So one of the topics isarakera irrelevant. M e - mail sent to the ten questions is to try to get a reply.
Dilip baruyarao silpamantri isarakera had to - had been known. Dilip Barua said, but denied it, I do not isarakake cinii.
Naogaon in our country, our naogamya isaraka Ahmed. The city's senior political Naogaon MA rakibera son. I chalk isarakera Naogaon Sadar Upazila - atitha of a respectable family of children. In 1950 after a relationship with them is not. Sign rakiba nyapa (mojaphaphara) Deputy Chairman and former Chairman of the Municipality of Naogaon. He was involved with the wrong decade in progressive politics. Language is one of the leaders of the fifty decade. National Awami Party was formed in 56 when he accepted his responsibility as one of the main leaders. Professor Ahmed mojaphaphara when he was 66 nyapa into nyapera (mojaphaphara) role as one of the nitinirdharaka .. In one of the 69 ganaabhyutthanera organizer, muktiyuddhakale nyapa - Communist Party - Student Union of the joint organizer of the guerrilla forces. Bakasala formed in 1975 under the leadership of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was nominated a member of this organization. In the 1970, 1973, 1979, 1986, was a candidate in parliamentary elections. The two boys and two girls in the third child of isaraka Ahmed. Naogaon town more miserable sarisahatira manjile Government Girls' High School, retired head teacher and his wife are living in umme kulasumake. His son and the girls never came naogamya you - you do not, it is unknown to locals. Naogambasi know his son and the girls live outside the country. In the personal lives of a few bhaibonera isaraka still unmarried. Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, state minister for women's privy at the end of it, not just with the isarakera marriage.
It is worth checking out, isaraka study by Ahmed phaujadarahata Cadet College. He was a few years abroad, living in different places. If you receive at the Gulshan niketane. More is known, was a freedom fighter Ahmed isaraka. Isaraka about our Naogaon with a representative of his father said he did agree to share the information.
The influential journal landanabhittika ikonamistake the interview I failed military coup attempts samprratika civilians accused by isaraka Ahmed said, he was not a fundamentalist fanatic. Does not have any involvement with religious fundamentalism. He said, I am a freedom fighter. Arrested and accused of involvement in a failed military abhyutthane are my friends. He said his house wine, brandy and whiskey has been harassed, and not any kind of weapon. The military coup was not enough to show a trupasa and track movement.
The report by former senior officers ikonamistera isaraka ahamedake as the Liberal family, isaraka them, he actively participated in the muktiyuddhe. Isaraka ikonamistake said, members of the Indian intelligence agencies and intelligence agencies from the office for almost two years in office and their direct contact with the submarine cable system in force in India.
Adviser to the Prime Minister Dr pararastrabisayaka report. Rizvi gaohara with the order, more. Rizvi said he was informed about the presence of non-Indians in Bangladesh.
The January 19 press conference at military headquarters, by the middle of a cycle in the range of a few karmakartasaha expulsion polls. Their number is not more than 14 to 16 people. Three had received specific information about the Army. Two retired military officers have been arrested on the basis of the information. Cakarirata an officer in the army fled. Arrest warrant has been issued against him. Coup - to try suspects in the case of the 8 December, a court of inquiry.
Army Officers' Club, organized the press conference this afternoon oidina I heard a written statement of personal services paridaphatarera (piesa paridaphatara) Director Brigadier General Md. Masud Razzak. He was in charge of the army, Lt. General Jazz Advocate. Colonel Muhammad Sajjad Siddique. Chief of General Staff (sijiesa) Lt. General Moinul Islam were present at the time.
Written speech, Massoud said Razzak, former and current, some recently, some by military officers and indhane dharmandhatake capital of the army to prevent disorder in the Democratic caliyechilena. But to be successful by the Bangladesh Army.
News is a former officer in the army mess to status on December 13 another major incentive to join with the officers. A retired senior officer of the Major of the Army, the officers of the law (1) (D) (A) and section 73 are arrested. In response to questions after the journalists were arrested by officials of the former name of Yusuf ehasana. He said the plan, another partner in the infamous Major General Md. The military officers and other working jiyaula December of the same type of incentive program. A major issue with the appropriate authorities and turn off jiyaulera order is canceled. This log indicates that the area is headquarters to join him. But when the holiday on December 3 against the army and fled jiyaula Major Terrorist (Subversive) pamyatara run the program. He still are.
The information is based on absolute obedience to the charge of an officer of the government incentive to prevent a former officer in the name of Major arrested December 31 by the Army Act. Zakir Hussain's press conference is the name of the officer.
News Masud said Razzak, arrested by two officers and former officers of the cakarirata, the army upon the mass expulsion of the odious practice of democratic sarakarabyabasthake involvement with the military officials cakarirata some specific information has been uncovered. For detailed information about the udghatanera in the 8 December, a court of inquiry, which is still running.
He said the country - and abroad already capitalized on the feelings of the citizens madate cakarirata and retired military officers, and narrow it to a toad. Jaritara army and the country with the opportunity - take advantage of the self-involved parents irsaniya success, development, and has involved attempts to destroy unity. We have already retired officers and their involvement in the plot with some cakarirata's openly acknowledged. The strict legal measures will be taken against persons guilty of the investigation. The Major's new law to ensure the security and proper bicaraprapti essential to the interests of oneself. Major's current location and activities if no information is available on request to the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Al-zakir said:


> *So, mastermind of so called coup is a commie and best buddy of Syed Ashraf. Syed Asraf is Awami league secretary general and LGRD minister.*



Thanks Zakir bahi for posting this. Now Indo-Awami scheme of "coup" to purge officers is exposed wide open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;





&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441; &#2465;&#2495;&#2451;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2535; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;-&#2438;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; (&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496 &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;-&#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;-&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2535;&#2543;&#2542;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2534; &#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2451;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2453;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2488; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453 &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2441; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;/&#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2537;&#2540; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; 
&#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2536;&#2535; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527; &#2438;&#2460; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2465;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2536; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2543;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441; &#2465;&#2495;&#2451;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2536; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2543;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2496;&#2474; &#2476;&#2524;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;-&#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2496;&#2474; &#2476;&#2524;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496;&#2467; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;-&#2438;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474; (&#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480 &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2486;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2540;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480 &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2404; &#2540;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;-&#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2455;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2534;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2543;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2542;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2441;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460;&#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2475;&#2508;&#2460;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2439;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2472;&#2404; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2470;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488; &#2451; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2477;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2439;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2439;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2465;. &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2451;&#2439;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480 &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2460; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2458;&#2495;&#2475; &#2437;&#2476; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; (&#2488;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488 &#2482;&#2503;. &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2537; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;(&#2535(&#2465;&#2495(&#2480 &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2541;&#2537; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2536; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2455; &#2447;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2537; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2477 &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2537;&#2535; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2477;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2440;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2437;&#2453;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> What MBI Munshi seems like a genuine guy who is concerned about Bangladesh and certainly wants a change in the government. But he seems a tad paranoid with all his conspiracy theories. Yes there is a strong influence by India on BAL, but lot of his stories and comments seem rather full of conspiracy theory and paranoia.



@ His each and every sentance is correct. We all real Bangladeshi(not like man aazidane) should give him the credit.

@ MBI Munshi is a Barister and is a much much matured man. What we write here in this forum one /two comments it has in the true sense no bearing.

@ Majority of the people of Bangladesh wants a real change in the present govt. The present govt is like, "Dhal nai, talwar nai, nidhi ram sardar".

@ The present govt has come to power through manipulation what the world "Economist" has said , " It has come to power by bags of money supplied by our neighbour country".

@ There is no where any conspiracy theory, whatever he has written is a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ His each and every sentance is correct. We all real Bangladeshi(not like man aazidane) should give him the credit.
> 
> @ MBI Munshi is a Barister and is a much much matured man. What we write here in this forum one /two comments it has in the true sense no bearing.
> 
> @ Majority of the people of Bangladesh wants a real change in the present govt. The present govt is like, "Dhal nai, talwar nai, nidhi ram sardar".
> 
> @ The present govt has come to power through manipulation what the world "Economist" has said , " It has come to power by bags of money supplied by our neighbour country".
> 
> @ There is no where any conspiracy theory, whatever he has written is a fact.



lol i am not a real bangladeshi because i'd like to see concrete evidence before believing in such hearsay? munshi is a lawyer, he should be proving hard evidence instead of producing hearsay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

aazidane said:


> lol i am not a real bangladeshi .



You can never be a real Bangladeshi among hardcore supporters of 
AL , Bnp . Don't know about Jamaat. One shall label you belonging
to Saffron parade another one fluoroscent green, better get your shades right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

I am a BNP supporter since my father is closely linked with BNP, but BNP is full of mistakes too, and i can't stand BAL for their socialist ideologies and the pro india stance. I am more of a capitalist than a party supporter and BNP since its lesser of the 2 evils.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

aazidane said:


> I am a BNP supporter since my father is closely linked with BNP, but BNP is full of mistakes too, and i can't stand BAL for their socialist ideologies and the pro india stance. I am more of a capitalist than a party supporter and BNP since its lesser of the 2 evils.



Ideologically BNP should be supported as their intention was Pro Bangladeshi,
well atleast that was Zias vision, unfortunately the assasination made things complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> I am a BNP supporter since my father is closely linked with BNP, but BNP is full of mistakes too, and i can't stand BAL for their socialist ideologies and the pro india stance. I am more of a capitalist than a party supporter and BNP since its lesser of the 2 evils.



@ What you are only "Bhogoban" knows ???????

@ You are the supporter of all parties of Bangladesh including India.

@ Your's all writings are self-contradictory.

@ You are yet to be matured to write something in this forums !!!!!!!

@ You comments and writings are even waste than the school boys . You are a self dictated great political thinker having no reality what we call in political term, "Utupion Ideas".

@ You are a Bengali and again you cannot read Bengali and you are proud of that my foot !!! " * Dor hoy ekhan theke, na hole lokjon tumake chebia kheye felbe *".


----------



## scholseys

Md Akmal said:


> @ What you are only "Bhogoban" knows ???????
> 
> @ You are the supporter of all parties of Bangladesh including India.
> 
> @ Your's all writings are self-contradictory.
> 
> @ You are yet to be matured to write something in this forums !!!!!!!
> 
> @ You comments and writings are even waste than the school boys . You are a self dictated great political thinker having no reality what we call in political term, "Utupion Ideas".
> 
> @ You are a Bengali and again you cannot read Bengali and you are proud of that my foot !!! " * Dor hoy ekhan theke, na hole lokjon tumake chebia kheye felbe *".



So I have to be a die hard supporter of a party to be a true bangladeshi? who wrote that law? did you read in your madrasas?i apologize for keeping an open mind i guess lol and please quote me where one of my views are self contradictory. all you are doing is spreading propaganda about me. and if you called me tui in dhaka right to my face, i would kicked your ***, you are nothing but a keyboard warrior.


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> I am a BNP supporter since my father is closely linked with BNP



I doubt you are a BNP supporter. You are just pretending to be one to fit among the nationalist here. You have used Awamis moto "Joi Bangla" in this forum. Correct me if I am wrong. Only Awami and Bharti dalal use "Joi Bangla" instead of "Bangladesh Zindabad".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

aazidane said:


> I am a BNP supporter since my father is closely linked with BNP, but BNP is full of mistakes too, and i can't stand BAL for their socialist ideologies and the pro india stance. I am more of a capitalist than a party supporter and BNP since its lesser of the 2 evils.


 
So you are a very big RACIST if you support BNP

Have some shame bro, even the bangladeshi community hate them in england, it's a racist party, how CAN you support the British National Party dude eh ?





Joke


----------



## Maira La

*And all of a sudden, saviour turns into Awami dalal! OMG, this thread is taking an U-turn once Munshi & gang realized a mullah coup isn't all that popular.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Apocalypse said:


> *And all of a sudden, saviour turns into Awami dalal! OMG, this thread is taking an U-turn once Munshi & gang realized a mullah coup isn't all that popular.  *



There was always some suspicion about Israq Ahmed being an Islamist. The government story was not plausible from the start.


----------



## Maira La

MBI Munshi said:


> There was always some *suspicion about Israq Ahmed (& gang)* being an Islamist. The government story was not plausible from the start.



*Check one of my very first posts regarding Major Zia's ordeal in farhan's thread. Me and some others were suggesting he must have done something fishy to get himself into that sort of situation. You guys just wouldn't listen and kept arguing that it's time for pious officers like Major Zia to rise up!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> I doubt you are a BNP supporter. You are just pretending to be one to fit among the nationalist here. You have used Awamis moto "Joi Bangla" in this forum. Correct me if I am wrong. Only Awami and Bharti dalal use "Joi Bangla" instead of "Bangladesh Zindabad".



Lol omg another conspiracy loon who denies pakistan ever commited genocide on bangladesh and whole heartedly wants bd to join pakistanand gives me a lecture on if I am a nationalist or not.....shala rajakar rao akhon vashon dae lol on this topic . Joy bangla now sue me.


----------



## kobiraaz

^^ you are twisting facts! there was debate that " whether Major Zia is real or fake"

No one ever supported any coup in any of his post! At least i don't remember!


----------



## scholseys

^^ Major Zia is a right wing Islamic loon who deserves to hang for treason.

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




MBI Munshi said:


> There was always some suspicion about Israq Ahmed being an Islamist. The government story was not plausible from the start.



lol conspiracy munshi again comes up with "suspicion", this one never fails lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Apocalypse said:


> *Check one of my very first posts regarding Major Zia's ordeal in farhan's thread. Me and some others were suggesting he must have done something fishy to get himself into that sort of situation. You guys just wouldn't listen and kept arguing that it's time for pious officers like Major Zia to rise up!*



Awami general secretary and "coup" mastermind Ishraq Ahmed long standing relation exposed indo Awami plot to purge officers from bangladesh army using "Islamist" label. Indo Awami nexus is following the script Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Wajed Joy written before Awami regime came to power with bag full of indian money.


http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...emming-rise-islamic-extremism-bangladesh.html

Apart from indo awami scripted plan and statements what Islam has to do with anything here? In fact Ishrar Ahmed, plotter of alleged "coup" is commie minded more than anything else. You made plenty clear about your bigoted and anti Muslim, anti Bangladesh stand. But that is not any means of discussion or argument. That is just who you are.


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> Awami general secretary and "coup" mastermind Ishraq Ahmed exposed indo Awami plot to purge officers using "Islamist" label. Indo Awami nexus is following the script Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Wajed Joy written before Awami regime came to power with bag full of indian money.
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...emming-rise-islamic-extremism-bangladesh.html
> 
> Apart from indo awami scripted plan and statements what Islam has to do with anything here? You made plenty clear about your bigoted and anti Muslim, anti Bangladesh stand. But that is not any means of discussion or argument. That is just who you are.



Right now Joy is the biggest traitor known to Bangladesh, this man portrays bangladesh as an extremist islamist state in washington to his zionist washinton pals. This man married a Jew kyke and lived most of his life in India and then India, this man can hardly be called a Bangladeshi. His interests are all selfish but not of Bangladesh. He is not a politician but a power hungry Dalal. Currently in Bangladesh dalali brings the most money.


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> ^^ Major Zia is a right wing Islamic loon who deserves to hang for treason.




Coup planner Israq was a freedom fighter, so he is not Jamati.....

Coup planners were indirectly linked with President ZIA assassination! So he is not BNP.

Israq used or blackmailed Zia( blind Islamist now I must say) in the name of religion against Hasina...

This coup attempt was never an Islamic one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Faarhan said:


> Coup planner Israq was a freedom fighter, so he is not Jamati.....
> 
> Coup planners were indirectly linked with President ZIA assassination! So he is not BNP.
> 
> Israq used or blackmailed Zia( blind Islamist now I must say) in the name of religion against Hasina...
> 
> This coup attempt was never an Islamic one.



And anyone can see now the so called "coup" was Awami scripted scheme with Awami League general secretary and party chief Hasina involved in it.


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> Coup planner Israq was a freedom fighter, so he is not Jamati.....
> 
> Coup planners were indirectly linked with President ZIA assassination! So he is not BNP.
> 
> Israq used or blackmailed Zia( blind Islamist now I must say) in the name of religion against Hasina...
> 
> This coup attempt was never an Islamic one.



This ishraq had his own agenda of grabbing the power; Islamic or not, a coup is an act of treason for a democratic state like Bangladesh. BNP did not even support this coup.


----------



## scholseys

No coup in Bangladesh is possible without the backing of park road, baridhara and the elites of gulshan, because running a party after the coup takes a lot of money. Additionally you need the backing of 46th brigade and savar's tank battalion for any sort of a possible coup.

People who are the supporter of a revolution should think twice, in the history of revolutions, no revolution has ever done the state any good in the latter stages, people who come to power through revolution are political fanatics. In the Russian revolution the Tsar was replaced by Lenin and later on Stalin who were both responsible for atleast 90 million deaths. Most of the elites got away and only a very few elites including the tsar and tasarina were shot. French revolution gave rise to Napoleon who was similar to Hitler and power hungry who led france to the path of destructon. Again, in the french revolution most of the rich got away with the money and very few were sent to the guillotine. The american revolution was successful because America wasnt fighting a class warfare and it had a vast amount of resources tapped and untapped.

The revolution will be bad for Bangladesh because it will bring right wing nutjobs who will have a utopia in their heads that would not work in practice since Bangladesh is a poor country with a huge population and very little or no resources. The elites will leave the country taking a lot of Bangladesh money along with them. If you hang around in the gulshan circle, you will know that almost 90% of the elites have a foreign citizenship or an immigrant status in canada, usa, uk or even malaysia. They would simply be replaced by more radical loons working for their own agenda.

What bangladesh needs is political reforms throughout the parties.


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> shala rajakar rao akhon vashon dae lol on this topic . Joy bangla now sue me.



oi kabis malanur aulad. Mukh band kar, charal dalaler bacha.


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> oi kabis malanur aulad. Mukh band kar, charal dalaler bacha.



Proving your rajakari with urdu. Lot of our bangladeshi brothers gave their life for the bangla language to flourish. You won't understand this, rajakar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Apocalypse said:


> *Check one of my very first posts regarding Major Zia's ordeal in farhan's thread. Me and some others were suggesting he must have done something fishy to get himself into that sort of situation. You guys just wouldn't listen and kept arguing that it's time for pious officers like Major Zia to rise up!*



Actually I never gave much credibility to the pious officer scenario in the first place. I have stated that it was Indian interference in Bangladesh that was the motivating factor. It appears that this whole thing may have been a set up and some innocent officers got caught up in the net. What this is really about is the DG DGFI wanting to be the next army chief. He had to prove he was indispensable to Sheikh Hasina. What better way than to bust an alleged conspiracy when there really wasn't one? This is not to suggest that there are serious grievances in the army but this had not yet developed into a full fledged coup plan.The disadvantage to all this is that this has completely destabilized the armed forces.


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> Actually I never gave much credibility to the pious officer scenario in the first place. I have stated that it was Indian interference in Bangladesh that was the motivating factor. It appears that this whole thing may have been a set up and some innocent officers got caught up in the net. What this is really about is the DG DGFI wanting to be the next army chief. He had to prove he was indispensable to Sheikh Hasina. What better way than to bust an alleged conspiracy when there really wasn't one? This is not to suggest that there are serious grievances in the army but this had not yet developed into a full fledged coup plan.The disadvantage to all this is that this has completely destabilized the armed forces.



CUrrent amy chief holds no special power in the current government. The army is basically run by colonel shohid, DG DGFI and DG NSI. There are the few people that are the closest to SHeikh Hasina.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*
Bangladesh: Coup bid against Sheikh Hasina foiled

SALEEM SAMAD | Dhaka, January 28, 2012 | 11:59*

In late December last year, a secret letter went from New Delhi to Dhaka. It was delivered directly to Sheikh Hasina, 65, the prime minister of Bangladesh. It warned her that Islamist radicals embedded within the Bangladesh Army were planning a coup. Hasina had reason to fear coups. On the night of August 15, 1975, her father, Bangladesh's first president Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, her mother and three brothers were massacred by officers of the Bangladesh Army. Hasina and her sister would have been dead as well, but were abroad on a tour of Europe.

Along with the letter, India had worked out a contingency plan to evacuate the prime minister, her cabinet and key figures of her Awami League party in the event of a coup. There was a military plan as well. Indian helicopter gunships would be launched from two airbases in West Bengal and Tripura into Dhaka to provide air cover for the operation. Landing zones and evacuation sites were identified in and around the capital for the air corridor.

All through December, Bangladesh's spy agency, the Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI), which reports directly to Hasina, quietly went to work. It was headed by Major General Sheikh Mamun Khaled, whom Hasina had personally chosen. They tapped phone communications, smss and emails of suspects in the conspiracy. Social networking sites were monitored. A series of arrests was made from December-end to January.
Opposition leader Begum Khaleda Zia of the Bangladesh National Party (BNP), who is anti-India by conviction and hates Hasina with a rare passion, alleged at a public rally in Chittagong that army officers were becoming victims of "sudden disappearance". The army's media wing, the Inter-Services Public Relations Directorate (ISPR), warned Khaleda to refrain from making any statements. The army was worried that public discourse might soon include details of the impending coup.

The coup attempt began innocuously. Posts on a Facebook group, 'Soldiers Forum', instigated soldiers to work against the government. Major Syed Mohammad Ziaul Haq, a graduate of the military academy who was training at the Military Institute of Science and Technology, Dhaka, was identified as the mastermind. He used a mobile phone with a UK number to share details of the conspiracy with 11 other army officers. On his Facebook account, he bragged that "mid-level officers of Bangladesh Army are bringing changes soon". On January 8, the banned fanatical organisation Hizb ut-Tahrir (Party of Liberation) distributed provocative leaflets based on his post.

Major Zia regularly updated his Facebook account with "information" on arrests of army officers by "anti-terrorism agents", including those of India's external intelligence agency, the Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW). His messages spread to blogs and were even picked up by a pro-BNP newspaper, Amar Desh. The DGFI and other security agencies kept the suspected plotters under surveillance. They discovered that the likely date of the coup was January 10 or 11. One by one, the plotters were picked up and are now detained in military headquarters, Dhaka.

On January 19, the army unveiled the plot. In its first ever press conference, held at the Army Officers' Club in Dhaka, ISPR spokesperson Brigadier General Muhammad Masud Razzaq took questions, didn't reveal specifics, but talked about the threat to Hasina's "pro-secular and democratically elected government". Brigadier Razzaq claimed between 14 and 16 former and active mid-level radical Muslim officers were behind the conspiracy to topple the government and install an Islamist regime. Two retired officers, Lt Col Ehsan Yousuf and Major Zakir, were arrested on charges of conspiracy to overthrow the government and they "admitted their role in the plot". Major General Mohammad Kamruzzaman, commander of the Comilla-based 33rd Infantry Division, was removed from his command and detained in Dhaka. Another brigadier, Tariqul Alam, commander of 71st Brigade of 9th Division, and Major General Shabbir Ahmad, commander of the Rangpur-based 66 Division, are under surveillance. Eleven other officers from Dhaka and other cantonments across the country have been confined in the capital.

Bangladesh Army chief General Mohammad Mainul Islam says the major general and some religious bigots had planned to indoctrinate pious officers. "They had targeted the deeply religious officers, who they felt would be amenable because they were pious, to execute their conspiracy to overthrow the democratically elected government," he says.

On January 21, Hasina said, "I would like to thank the Bangladesh Army. Had they not unearthed the conspiracy in time, a great disaster could have taken place. The army saved the patriotic forces and the country as well by throttling the conspiracy to topple the democratic government." She accused arch-rival Khaleda of plotting to overthrow her government. The BNP dismissed this as well as allegations that self-exiled BNP leader Tarique Rahman, Khaleda's son, was involved in the aborted coup attempt.

The Bangladesh Army says Major Zia, the alleged coup mastermind, evaded arrest. His whereabouts are unknown. Yet, it was the resurfacing of an underground Islamist organisation that caused concern. The Bangladesh Army linked the conspirators to the Hizb ut-Tahrir. The Tahrir, an international Sunni pan-Islamist political organisation, advocates an Islamic Caliphate governed by Shariah law. Founded in 1953 in Jerusalem, it has spread to more than 40 countries, and is also active in Pakistan.
The Hasina government had banned the Tahrir in October 2009. Agencies such as the Rapid Action Battalion, National Security Intelligence and Detective Branch repeatedly claimed they had succeeded in containing them. They based these claims on the detention of key figures such as Towfiq Elahi, a teacher of a prominent private university, and Dr Golam Haider Rasul, 45, who practises at Dhaka's United Hospital, besides hundreds of others. Tahrir leader Maulana Mamunur Rashid, principal of a Dhaka madrassa, remains a fugitive.
Nearly 500 Tahrir members were detained mostly for organising rallies and distributing leaflets. Police officers now admit their inability to curb the well-funded organisation merely through arrests. "It's tough because families of the detained activists get money from their global network," says Lt Col Ziaul Ahsan, director of the Intelligence Wing of the elite anti-crime Rapid Action Battalion. Most of the detained militants released on bail rejoin the outfit. The outfit has resurfaced more aggressively after its ban.

Besides the men in uniform, the Hizb ut-Tahrir has spread its invisible tentacles among the social elite, government professionals, academics and politicians. "They have a new approach to radicalism, the cuckoo's eggs in the crow's nest (trying to covertly embed themselves in society)," says Nazmul Ahsan Kalimullah, a political scientist in Dhaka University.

Since their 1975 putsch that killed Mujib, the Father of the Nation, the military in Bangladesh has overthrown the civilian government four times. The army has killed two elected presidents and coerced three other presidents into declaring military-backed emergency. The last coup was in January 2007 and since then, attempts have been made to keep the military in the barracks.

The Supreme Court has been a key force. A landmark judgment by a full bench headed by former chief justice Mohammad Tafazzul Islam on July 28, 2010, declared three military regimes between August 15, 1975, and February 1979 as illegal. The new constitution, adopted by Parliament in November 2011, has restored equality of religions. But as UK-based terror analyst Chris Blackburn says, "The recent coup plot shows that extremism in South Asia has many forms. There has always been a trend within the ranks of the military to push the importance of religion in binding a country together. There are certainly officers who see themselves as guardians of both state and religion. But I still think it is too early right now to speculate on Hizb ut-Tahrir's role in the attempted coup. They are an extremist group."

Hasina has been under threat since she swept to power in early 2009. More than 1,000 paramilitary border guards of Bangladesh Rifles, now renamed Border Guards Bangladesh, revolted against the military's hegemony over their institution. It was symptomatic of the unrest in the armed forces. India helped even then. Sources in the prime minister's office said that as soon as the mutiny broke out, India kept its special forces 50 Parachute Independent Brigade on standby to fly into Dhaka in case of an emergency. New Delhi's support for Hasina is clear. In her third stint as prime minister, Bangladesh has ceased to become a safe haven for militant groups operating in India.

The military has moved in swiftly to initiate a court of inquiry against the rogue officers. The military brass, meanwhile, reassured the president of its secular credentials and their support. "There is no room for religious zealots in the Bangladesh Army," army chief General Islam told a seminar in Dhaka a week after the botched coup. The civilian government can only hope that it is true.

Bangladesh: Coup bid against Sheikh Hasina foiled : Special Report News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

While the post of army chief has now been relegated to a mere ceremonial position under Mamun Khaled it will become a power centre in the country. Mamun Khaled was not the first choice of Sheikh Hasina to be DG DGFI but under pressure from the Indian Army Chief he was given the post. Another officer had been announced for DG but on the visit of the Indian Army Chief the decision was suddenly changed.


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> CUrrent amy chief holds no special power in the current government. The army is basically run by colonel shohid, DG DGFI and DG NSI. There are the few people that are the closest to SHeikh Hasina.


 
What power are you talking. Is army not under the command of COAS?

DGFI and NSI are and were always under PM office. They are not under COAS. I dont think DGFI can mobilize army without the consent of COAS.


----------



## scholseys

iajdani said:


> What power are you talking. Is army not under the command of COAS?
> 
> DGFI and NSI are and were always under PM office. They are not under COAS. I dont think DGFI can mobilize army without the consent of COAS.



I am not saying they can, what i meant by that is the internal matters of bangladesh. Sheikh Hasina listens to the dg dgfi more than sahara khatun.


----------



## eastwatch

Prothom Alo reports how the coup conspirators wanted to control the affairs of the country by instilling fear.

???? ????? ?????? ??????????? ?? ??? - ????? ???

&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;
&#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2542;-&#2534;&#2536;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2524; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;-&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468; &#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2538; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;-&#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2543; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;: &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; (&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480 &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;: &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;: &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2475; &#2437;&#2476; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; (&#2488;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488 &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2503;. &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2451 &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;: &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;: &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2537;&#2534; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;


----------



## scholseys

prothom ali = Indian Bangladesh Awami League propaganda.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Faarhan said:


> Coup planner Israq was a freedom fighter, so he is not Jamati.....
> 
> Coup planners were indirectly linked with President ZIA assassination! So he is not BNP.
> 
> Israq used or blackmailed Zia( blind Islamist now I must say) in the name of religion against Hasina...
> 
> This coup attempt was never an Islamic one.




If the Coup attempt became successful then the whole country would be trapped by the conspirator. This would allow the Aryan cluster to enter into our country to give us so-called freedom. So, there may be a linkage between the Aryan and so- called Pseudo Islamist(In fact paid killer agent of the Aryan) to make this attempt. One thing should be remembered that Taliban was created by the America, Taliban was destroyed by the America, Taliban kill the opponents of them with the Arms of America. Taliban were killed by the America. Severe killing was done. The main story is that Afghans were killed in every occasion as they gave the leg in the trap of America. Now they are perished. Ishraq was such type of attempt. In this case, the Aryans are the conspirator. They would create Ishraq. Ishraq would kill the members of opponent. Then Aryans would kill the Ishraq. The equation is same. Now, We are very clear who killed our Nationalist Major Zia Ur Rahman. We are united enough to make defense of us. None can divide us. Our religious rights are established since the Ancient time. We have crushed all the Aryan from our territory in 1204. So, there is no chance of the Aryan. We are free about our religious matters. None can play with that. We must crush Ishraq like paid Animal. We are Dravidian. We are the answer to the Aryan cluster.


----------



## kobiraaz

Latest news is Dhaliwood announced boycott Prothom alo campaign for promoting too much bollywood....


----------



## LaBong

^ is there any good bd movie to promote?


----------



## Zabaniyah

^No.
456567567


----------



## kobiraaz

i went to cinema hall last time around 1996


----------



## scholseys

Faarhan said:


> i went to cinema hall last time around 1996



i watched srabon megher din ....god knows when it came out......then......seems like a million years ago. before that i saw titanic with my parents and peeked through the make out scenes as i had to cover my face :/


----------



## Md Akmal

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> If the Coup attempt became successful then the whole country would be trapped by the conspirator. This would allow the Aryan cluster to enter into our country to give us so-called freedom. So, there may be a linkage between the Aryan and so- called Pseudo Islamist(In fact paid killer agent of the Aryan) to make this attempt. One thing should be remembered that Taliban was created by the America, Taliban was destroyed by the America, Taliban kill the opponents of them with the Arms of America. Taliban were killed by the America. Severe killing was done. The main story is that Afghans were killed in every occasion as they gave the leg in the trap of America. Now they are perished. Ishraq was such type of attempt. In this case, the Aryans are the conspirator. They would create Ishraq. Ishraq would kill the members of opponent. Then Aryans would kill the Ishraq. The equation is same. Now, We are very clear who killed our Nationalist Major Zia Ur Rahman. We are united enough to make defense of us. None can divide us. Our religious rights are established since the Ancient time. We have crushed all the Aryan from our territory in 1204. So, there is no chance of the Aryan. We are free about our religious matters. None can play with that. We must crush Ishraq like paid Animal. We are Dravidian. We are the answer to the Aryan cluster.



@ Faarhan, Al-zaker and others send this man to mental hospital at Pabna !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

I have a strong indo aryan bloodline, i never knew until i researched on indo aryans and dravidians.....thank you sheikh ahmed, my dravidian friend.


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> Prothom Alo reports how the coup conspirators wanted to control the affairs of the country by instilling fear.
> 
> ???? ????? ?????? ??????????? ?? ??? - ????? ???
> 
> &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;
> &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;
> &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2542;-&#2534;&#2536;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;
> 
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2524; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;-&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2447; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468; &#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2538; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;-&#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2543; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;: &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; (&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480 &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;: &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;: &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2475; &#2437;&#2476; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; (&#2488;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488 &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2503;. &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2451 &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;: &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;: &#2447;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2439;-&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2537;&#2534; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;



@ I have a dream that I want to have those 72 "Whoers" which are earmarked for the "Jannat bashi" during my life time.


----------



## monitor

Faarhan said:


> i went to cinema hall last time around 1996


 

Never went to ci-nema hall  
The time wanted to go to peek how it seems watching ci-nema it was all polluted by lower class audience who's favorite is disco baidani/tumi ami /kopa chamchu type ci-nema


----------



## scholseys

monitor said:


> Never went to ci-nema hall
> The time wanted to go to peek how it seems watching ci-nema it was all polluted by lower class audience who's favorite is disco baidani/tumi ami /kopa chamchu type ci-nema



shunsilam boshodhora city'r cineplex'a valo cinema chare r poribesh valo


----------



## monitor

aazidane said:


> shunsilam boshodhora city'r cineplex'a valo cinema chare r poribesh valo



i heard too but not yet gone there .


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Lol omg another conspiracy loon who denies pakistan ever commited genocide on bangladesh and whole heartedly wants bd to join pakistanand gives me a lecture on if I am a nationalist or not.....shala rajakar rao akhon vashon dae lol on this topic . Joy bangla now sue me.


I challenged you to demonstrate any form of 'Internationally-acceptable jury verdict' against the so-called Pakistani genocide but you choose to run away. Infect, your lot never let the jury to go out at the first place but sang Goablian chorus for last 40 years on that settled issue to make it fishing in troubled water's alike. I guess your elitist brain would never grasp the primary reason for Bharati's dominance over us because you were kept blindfolded against the real strength of a nation state. IMO, you weren't Al-Zakir's lecture worthy since you didn't even know that a 'Bangladeshi nationalist' couldn't sloganeer on something that fundamentally went against the creation of BD. BTW, did you even know that 'Joy Bangla' was those W. Bengali Zamider's slogan against us; I.E. E Bengalis, who were in opposition camp of dividing Bongo? And on their persistence, 'Bongo Bhongo' was annulled but later vote was held on E Bengal in 1946 on whether to join IND or PAK, keeping W. Bengalis immune for Bharat-Mata to grab? So, how could a nationalist sloganeer as 'Joy Bangla' that goes against the 'Basic Credo' of BD as a nation state, may I ask?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

We are alert about the Pseudo Muslim Aryan cluster in our Society ( Progeny of Mir Jafar and their allies). Their fairness is not indicating that We are originated from the Aryans. In fact those are outsiders and failed to be mixed to the vast blood stream of the Dravidian Muslim Root. In fact those are Nimak Haram. Those Aryans are now collaborating with the other Aryans. Bangladesh is not the Mughalistan. Isa Khan is the defense against those Coward Mughals. We must identify themselves and put them to their rightful place. We have given shelter to some Persian Aryan Pseudo Muslims who are still counter acting against the Bangladeshi Nationalism. Arao Shotro. Bangladeshi Nationalism is defined with its original brand. No place for Aryan Cluster in our Bangladesh territory. We are Bangladeshi. We must establish the Justice for our rightful existence. We are not a myth. We are the eighth largest Nation of the world. Gulshan, Bonanir Dola Manusherai Pura Bangladesh Na. Bangladeshre chinbar nega Koa chaira bair hou on lagbo. Shara desh bojai Kala mainshe vora. Aidai nirdesh kore, Amra Dravidian. None can avoid that. Anybody can make survey by making the random sampling. I can challenge that, We are Dravidian, We are the continuator of the Wari Bateswarian. None can avoid that. We are fighter against the Aryan Cluster. We must crush them to their rightful place.


----------



## CONTINUATOR

These are the original Dravid.










You being a Dravid, can you translate what they are saying in Dravidian language?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

CONTINUATOR said:


> These are the original Dravid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a Dravid, can you translate what they are saying in Dravidian language?




Amgo Bangla oilo Drabir basha. Togor kase amar hishab deon lagbo! Nejer charkai tel deoga. kono Aryan er kase koifeyat dimo na. Adamaner oi kala manushera amgo shavvata theka bechchinno. Aida Ghotse oi Shoo or Aryan der jonno.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

CONTINUATOR said:


> These are the original Dravid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a Dravid, can you translate what they are saying in Dravidian language?




Look, the farmers are looking like average Bangladeshis. One thing is different Bangladeshi Dravidians have taken the only truth religion i.e. Islam. But we have also some fraction of Dravidian Hindu population.

This video is helpful to identify Bangladeshis as Dravidian originated. Any sensible people will acknowledge that.


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Amgo Bangla oilo Drabir basha. Togor kase amar hishab deon lagbo! Nejer charkai tel deoga. kono Aryan er kase koifeyat dimo na. Adamaner oi kala manushera amgo shavvata theka bechchinno. Aida Ghotse oi Shoo or Aryan der jonno.



Are you somehow trying to make fun of Bangla?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I see that aazidane got banned. Good riddance.


----------



## monitor

^^^ you must be behind it


----------



## aaazidane

why is sheikh so pissed at indo aryans?


----------



## Contract Killer

Md Akmal said:


> @ Faarhan, Al-zaker and others send this man to mental hospital at Pabna !!!!!!



lol...... hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> ^^^ you must be behind it



No not me. But he is back as aaazidane. That is bound to piss off the admin and moderators.


----------



## Avisheik

MBI Munshi said:


> No not me. But he is back as aaazidane. That is bound to piss off the admin and moderators.



LOL aazidane is addicted to pdf


----------



## aaazidane

M_Saint said:


> I challenged you to demonstrate any form of 'Internationally-acceptable jury verdict' against the so-called Pakistani genocide but you choose to run away. Infect, your lot never let the jury to go out at the first place but sang Goablian chorus for last 40 years on that settled issue to make it fishing in troubled water's alike. I guess your elitist brain would never grasp the primary reason for Bharati's dominance over us because you were kept blindfolded against the real strength of a nation state. IMO, you weren't Al-Zakir's lecture worthy since you didn't even know that a 'Bangladeshi nationalist' couldn't sloganeer on something that fundamentally went against the creation of BD. BTW, did you even know that 'Joy Bangla' was those W. Bengali Zamider's slogan against us; I.E. E Bengalis, who were in opposition camp of dividing Bongo? And on their persistence, 'Bongo Bhongo' was annulled but later vote was held on E Bengal in 1946 on whether to join IND or PAK, keeping W. Bengalis immune for Bharat-Mata to grab? So, how could a nationalist sloganeer as 'Joy Bangla' that goes against the 'Basic Credo' of BD as a nation state, may I ask?



lets agree with your number of 30 000, that still makes it an attrocity. Just because it wasn't recorded due to political reasons, it doesnt make it false. My family has suffered because of it, and almost every family in Bangladesh has suffered because of this atrocity, no amount of your rajakari sitting from a foreign land paying tax to a foreign government which kills your fellow Muslims will change that. joy bangla is in bangla and it means victory to bangladesh. joy bangla!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Some people just don't bother to read the forum rules "-.-


----------



## rreaz

He got banned for trolling in the Indian section.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Trolling without getting infractions takes serious skills


----------



## rreaz

Zabaniya said:


> Trolling without getting infractions takes serious skills



he learnt it the hard way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

aaazidane said:


> why is sheikh so pissed at indo aryans?



@ So. at last aaazidane you got banned. Good ! good !!!! " *Jemon kormo temon phol *"

@ _*"Pipilikar pakha gojai moribar ture"*_


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane is back with new id lol

this time aaazidane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lambda

India should put up a Pacifist Constitution in Bangladesh.

Military only for defensive purpose.

No chances of a Coup!


----------



## rreaz

^^reported for trolling


----------



## Lambda

rreaz said:


> ^^reported for trolling



That is in my nations' interest!

That's happening in reality!

Who would you report to?


----------



## Maira La

Faarhan said:


> aazidane is back with new id lol
> 
> this time aaazidane



Was it azidane the first time? 

Anyways, this thread has become a trollfest. MOD vai!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

rreaz said:


> He got banned for trolling in the Indian section.



It appears you are also aazidane but using another ID hence your ban.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lambda said:


> *India should put up a Pacifist Constitution in Bangladesh.
> *
> Military only for defensive purpose.
> 
> No chances of a Coup!



That's not your decision.


----------



## Md Akmal

Lambda said:


> India should put up a Pacifist Constitution in Bangladesh.
> 
> Military only for defensive purpose.
> 
> No chances of a Coup!



@ Who are you to dictate about Bnagladesh ????

@ Remember, Bangladesh is not like Sikkim or Bhutan !!!!! The days are not far away Mr Lambda !!!!!!!!!


----------



## monitor

Apocalypse said:


> Was it azidane the first time?
> 
> Anyways, this thread has become a trollfest. MOD vai!



Moderator already watching already some irrelevant thread get nuk


----------

